#  :: القاعات العامة :: > قاعة المناقشات >  الإرهاب..الموضوع الحاصل على ذهبية حورس 2010

## اليمامة

*أعود إليكم ..
لأكتب.
لأشعر بالسلام
ولأقطف بعض أزهار اللحظة الآمنة وأنا أرص الحروف فى أمان..
هنا أقول..لأكون الإنسانة والآدمية..هنا أقدس الحرف..وأعلى من شأن الكلمة..فستظل الأحرف والكلمات أعظم أثراً من ألف ألف رصاصة وقنبلة وسلاح..

لست أدرى لما ثقل علىّ  الإحساس بالرعب فى بعض الأجواء التى عشتها فى الفترة المنصرمة وأنا قابعة  أمام شاشة التليفزيون لا أفعل أى شىء سوى مشاهدتها..!!
لست أدرى لما شعرت بهلع  أكثر من أى وقت مضى وتنامى لدى شعور مطرد بالخوف من التصريحات والأصوات الشاذة العالية المتوعدة والصراخ والنقاشات الحادة ..تلك التى أطلقتها هذه الآلة التى صارت فى الآونة الأخيرة أكثر قلقاً وعنفاً !!
كيف شعرت فجأة أننى أخاف من البشر ربما بنفس الدرجة التى أشعر بها تجاههم بالحب !!..
إذ كيف يمكن لإنسان أن يتحول فى لحظة واحدة لقنبلة موقوتة مدسوسة تدمره وتدمر من حوله من الأبرياء ؟
أى قوة هذه ولأى سبيل ؟

رأيت الكل على الشاشة يتدافع ليدافع عن شىء ربما لا يعرفه..وأصوات وآراء لا تهدأ أبدًا..
ماحال الدنيا ؟..الدفع تأخر؟..هل نمت الليلة ؟..الأسهم زادت..  كم سعر الذهب اليوم ؟ الدولار انخفض...الماتش الساعة الخامسة..المأتم بعد العصر..كلمنى شكراً..
حوارات نهمة ذات نبرة عالية مخيفة سريعة..تقفز على السطح لتمحيها صرخات أخرى أشد ضراوة..وهكذا لا تتوقف الأصوات..

 أخافتنى ..أرهبتنى..

هيأ لى وكأن العالم كله أصبح متموضعاً على فتيل لغم مستعد للإنفجار فى أى لحظة وعند أول حركة !!!

هل تحول العالم كله لإرهابى !!!

لم أكن أتابع التليفزيون منذ فترة طويلة إلا لِمامًا.. ربما لخبراتى المتراكمة مؤخرًاعن تلك الآلة الإعلامية المخترقة ولعلمى المسبق أن هذا الإعلام  المأجور لن يفعل بى أى شىء سوى المزيد من التضليل والدخول بى فى متاهات لن أعرف فيها رأسى من قدمى..وأننى لن أطالع على الشاشة سوى معانى متكررة ومعادة لفكرة واحدة..فكرة الإنسان المقهور...من ينكر أن هذه حقيقة؟
وأن أوقات الرفاهية داخل هذا الجهاز أصبحت أوقات سخيفة لا ترتقى للمشاهدة..فقراءة كتاب خير ألف مرة من تضييع الوقت أمام هذا التطرف الإرهابى..أو التطرف الهزلى..

وحلقات مفرغة من الأحاديث والنشرات والتعليقات  والأخبار التى تتواتر علينا برتابة وكأن هناك يداً واحدة تقلبها لنا فى إناء واحد..إناء كبير.. تُعد فيه هذه الطبخة باستمرار لتلقيها لنا فى كل مرة.. أمام عيوننا المشدوهة بنفس الجمل ونفس العبارات المكررة القاطعة التى لا تقبل النقاش وكأنها حقائق دامغة  مُنزّلة لا تقبل الشك ..ونحن لا نفعل أى شىء سوى أن نوجه صحن الإستقبال المنضبط بدقة تجاه هذه الحقائق ونرهف السمع لبلاغة الطاعة ووسيلة التصديق..

نعم جلست أمام التليفزيون مؤخراً على طريقة مجبر أخاك لا بطل ..ووجهت صحن إستقبالى نحو الإناء الكبير..أرهف السمع..نحو السيل الجارف من الأخبار والأحداث والأصوات والصراخ الذين انهالوا علىّ كلما ضغطت زر الريموت كنترول فى أى إتجاه..

وللأسف لم تملؤنى بلاغة الطاعة ولاوسيلة التصديق..وإنما ملأنى الإحساس المؤلم بإحكام الخداع وإتقان التمثيلية العالمية التى يتصارع أبطالها على دور البطولة دائماً..هيأ لى فجأة أن العالم كله أصبح مسلسل معاد ..مكرر ومجهد.. يتصارع أبطاله فى سيناريو وحيد يتناولونه بالتقطيع من كل الجهات.. يريدون فيه أن يعتلوا أدوار البطولة باستمرار..الكومبارس لا يكتفى..البطل لا يكتفى..البطلة لا تكتفى..والكاميرا تدور لتسجل وتلتقط وتخلد معانى الجشع والنهم والمشى فوق الآخرين..عن أى شىء يبحث هذا العالم وبهذا الجنون !!!

لا أعرف...

ملأتنى الرهبة فى الساعة التى وجهت فيها إهتمامى ناحية الشاشة المجنونة..ولم يستطع صحن استقبالى المتطور للأسف أن يندمج ويستوعب ويرتب المشاهد داخل وعيى..ولم تفلح مُقلى فى أن تكدس الصور المرعبة داخل عيونى..اكتشفت كم أنا بدائية إذ لم أستوعب ولم أسجل ولم أتنازل عن إنسانيتى ..تلك الآفة التى أوشكت على الإنقراض..وكم هو الإنسان فى أشد الحاجة إليها  !!

هل أصبح كل العالم إرهابى !!!

السؤال لا يفتأ يتردد صداه..

فكيف أصبح العالم  هكذا..عبارة عن مجموعة من المسميات المضطربة التى أصبحت تحصر كل نشاطاته فيها ..فى تفتيتيتها وتلغيمها ..مسميات لا تخضع لمعقولية العقل العادى فى الإلتقاط الفطرى عندما يسجل فى ذاكرته صورة الإنطباع الأول..!!
 اختلفت المفاهيم كثيراً عما تعودناها وعما عرفناها قديماً بفطرية عقولنا ..أصبح العقل نفسه واقع فى مأزق مرتبك ..يغوص ويطفو فى فوضى التخبط والعشوائية وتغيير المفاهيم كل بحسب رأيه واتجاهه ومصالحه..غموض وحيرة وتغير سريع مذهل أصبحوا شعارات تكتنف المفاهيم من حولنا..تلك التى كنا نعرفها ونعرف أنشطتها وندرك لها معانى وآثار لا تتغير..

ماذا أصاب العقل الإنسانى حتى أصبح بمثل هذا الضلال حتى ليضل الفطرة ويصبح بمثل هذه الحيادية اللعينة ؟
الحرب..المقاومة..الإرهاب..الجهاد..الحرابة...الدين.  ..المجتمع..الدفاع عن النفس..إلخ
مفاهيم ومفاهيم..أشكال وألوان..
تغيرت وتطورت وتعددت معانيها فى هذا الزمن..حتى أصبح المفهوم يحمل أكثر من حقيقة تنفى الأخرى..!!
من يستطيع منكم أن يعطينى اليوم تعريف متفق عليه..تعريف مانع جامع لأى مسمى من المسميات أعلاه..
أنا على يقين بأننا لو حاولنا  ..فإن كل منا سيعطى معنى ومفردات مختلفة تماماً عن الآخر..وربما يبتعد كثيراً عن المعنى الأصلى للكلمة..المعنى الذى كان..الذى كنا نعرفه ونتفق عليه جميعاً مهما تغيرت المفردات..
صعب أن أتصور هذه السرعة الجنونية لهذا العالم الذى لم يعدا يتوقف ثانية واحدة أمام صرخة إنسانية !!!!

إخوانى الأعزاء..

هى لحظة ثورة ربما ..لحظة ثورية عنيفة صامتة أربكت عقلى وأنا أشاهد النشرة الإخبارية..وأطالع البرامج والقنوات..والكثير والكثير من الأصوات واللغط والصراخ والأفكار..كان عقلى يبدو وكأن أصابه الجنون والتمرد وود لو أن يقفز خارج جمجمتى مخترقاً هذا الحيز الضيق معبراً عن عصيانه ورفضه وثورته على كل ما تشبع به فى هذه الأيام القلائل من أحوال العالم المجنون الذى صرنا نحياه..
هل أصبح العالم إرهابياً ؟

الإرهاب..

نعم..الإرهاب

كيف أصبح العالم إرهابياً لهذه الدرجة؟

كيف أصبح العالم يمارس الخوف والترهيب علينا هكذا بسفور فى كل لحظة تمر علينا من خلال كل وسائطه ونحن نتابع بشغف حتى أصبحنا وكأننا أدمنا الخوف واعتدنا الإرهاب وكأن الإرهاب والخوف والصمت والتمثيل والنفاق أضحت المفاهيم التى تتستحق الإحترام والإنتباه والتصارع لأجلها ؟
..ربما ظنوا أن هذه الأنشطة الخرافية سوف تعطيهم أعماراً فوق أعمارهم..ربما..أو يهيأ لهم  وكأنهم فى النهاية سوف يأخذون كل هذا العالم الواسع بكل ما فى جعبته من مفاهيم وأنشطة لا إنسانية  معهم فى رحلتهم النهائية إلى المقبرة ؟

أصبحنا نعتاد الخوف الصامت والإرهاب اللزج  ونمارسه على أنفسنا عندما نقمعها وننمى من قدرتها على السكات والفُرجة والرضا بالحدثِ  ثم بالفعل الأبشع.. الآداء..الدور الغير شريف فى التمثيلية ربما  لنرضى ذواتنا ونشعل شراهتنا أكثر وأكثر نحو المزيد من التملك والنهم والقسوة..والإرهاب..
حتى أطفالنا..لم يسلموا من محاولاتنا إشباعهم بمهارات ومعانى الخوف والترهيب والإستسلام المستمريين  فى عالم التيك أواى والتوك شو السريعين !!!

الإرهاب..

كلمة مكونة من 7 أحرف..خفيفة..ولكنها مخيفة..صداها منتفخ..ممتلىء..حاول أن تنطقها ..ربما وجدتها مثلى محملة بشىء من السخونة التى تمهد لتفجير ما قادم إليك فى الطريق..

الإرهاب ..

كلمة مرعبة أقصى امارات الرعب على النفس البشرية المطمئنة..
قد تجدها معششة فى نفوسنا ..داخل المنزل..داخل الكتاب..داخل المدرسة..داخل الفصل..داخل الحى والبلد والدولة والعالم بأسره..
نحن البشر ولا سوانا من نصنع الإرهاب..داخل العقل يُصنّع..هذا العقل الفطرى الذى ربما خضع لعمليات غسيل وتشكيل من قِبل الآخرين لكى يتقبل حقيقته ويعمل بها..
فى كل مكان من تلك الأمكنة  قد نصنع إرهاباً دون أن ندرى أو ربما بكامل درايتنا ..والأنكى من ذلك كله عندما  نتعمد الفعل..الفعل الإرهابى  للسيطرة والتلسط وقتل الإرادة..
هذه الأحرف  السبعة الإرهابية نستخدمها أيضاً لنسطر بها أحلى المعانى المسالمة..شىء عجيب بالفعل أن النصل يستخدم للتهذيب ولإراقة الدماء فى نفس الوقت..ونحن مَن يتوجب عليهم الإختيار !!
فهل أحسنا الإختيار !!!!

بيد أننى عندما حاولت أن أبحث داخلى عن المعنى الحقيقى للإرهاب وجدته يحتمل المراوغة..جدلى..وكأنه مسكون على حواف سيوف بريقها يتخاطف من النفس معانى الحياة وبتبادلية مثيرة للرعب...
لمّا سبحت فى فوضى الأفكار هذه وأنا  أتأمل  الكلمة

الإرهاب..

فشلت فى تبين معناها بوضوح ..لم أعرف للإرهاب معنى واضح داخلى..ربما هو جهل منى..ربما هى ربكة تحيطنى..ولكننى هأنذا صريحة وأعترف وأريد أن أعرف.. ولأننى كذلك أعرف أنه ربما يكون هناك الكثيرين  مثلى مما اختلط عليهم المعنى ويحاولون استبصاره..   
كانت كل فكرة عن معناه تلغى الأخرى وتصرعها حتى داخل النفس...حتى لم يتبق فى مخيلتى سوى أفكار هائمة طائرة فى سماء جوانيتى لا تخضع لأى جاذبية أرضية من وعيى..وبدا لى أنه يهيأ لنا أحياناً نحن الكبار أننا نتوهم معرفتنا بالمفاهيم والتقاسيم والمسميات عن قرب..نعرفها على حقيقتها ونحسن الإمساك بتلابيبها فى حين أننا لو مارسنا هذا الإقتراب فعلاً سنكتشف أننا أبعد ما نكون عنها وأننا لم نعرفها سوى كشبهة من بعيد وأن الأمريحتاج منا بالفعل إلى الكشف وهذا أمر يخص فى جزء منه مسألة أزمة الثقافة الحقيقية وكيفية تصديرها للأجيال القادمة بحيث لا تكون مجرد قشور للمفاهيم ولا للمعانى..وإنما هو تصدير جاد لثقافة حقيقية....عندما تكون الثقافة ممارسة لا  نقع فيها ضحية نصوص ومعرفات مجهولة تُسكتنا وهذه الأخرى من إحدى مشكلات  الحوار عندنا..

كفى..
 لم نعد نريد تجاهل حقائق الحوار الذى نتداوله أكثر من ذلك..كفانا إيهاماً لأنفسنا بأن كل شىء على ما يرام...ونتكاسل عن صنع تحقق اجتماعى عقلى وفعلى لقضايا أمتنا ومغزى ثقافتنا..نتوقف فى حواراتنا على مستوى سطحى ثانوى..مستوى ترفيهى..ومستوى بسيط..ولكننا أبداً لا نتوغل لمستوى العمق..عند مربط الفرس..أو نادراً ما يحدث..وينتهى الحوار..ونسأل عن الثقافة واختلال المعايير والقيم !!
ومفهوم الإرهاب من الخطورة لأن يندرج تحت كل هذا العصف السابق..فهو مفهوم يحتاج لتحقق لأن ثمن عائد عدم التحقق هذا غالياً جداً..وندفع منه بتزايد كلما مر الوقت علينا..

هكذا شعرت عندما حاولت الإقتراب من ظاهرة الإرهاب ومفهومها..حيث لم أعرف تماماً للأسف..
تهت فى جدلية المفهوم..غموضه..اختلاطه.. على الأقل فى الآونة الأخيرة..فى مراوغة المعنى الكامن خلفه  المعنى الذى صنعته القوى الجاشمة لتمارس بها ضغوطاً علينا وعلى العالم وتوهمنا بأمور وحقائق تهدف إلى  إحكام السيطرة علينا وتحقق من خلالها  المآرب الإقتصادية والعسكرية والسياسية والإجتماعية وما إلى غير ذلك من مصالهحا..

نعم اخوانى..أنا لا أعرف تماماً معنى الإرهاب ولا أعرف لما نال الإسلام النصيب الأكبر من هذا المفهوم..ولما وصفنا بالإرهابيين..فهل نحن إرهابيين حقاً !!!!!

أعرف تمام المعرفة وعلم اليقين أن دينى لم يدعو قط للإرهاب ..فدينى ..هذا الدين العظيم..لم يكن أبدا فى يوم من الأيام داعياً لسفك الدماء وإراقتها ولا لقتل الأبرياء المدنيين وتعذيبهم واحتجازهم تحت أى دعوى سواء أكانت عسكرية أو سلمية أو غيرها...لم يكن أبدا دين القتل ..ولا التدمير ولا الترويع .. لا الهدم ..لا الخطف.. ولا الحجز..

دينى لم يكن أبداً هداماً..

بل إن دينى هو الدين  المعجز  الذى علم البشرية معنى السلام ومعنى التكافل.. الداعى للحق والعدل والخير والجمال ..دعوته كانت باللتى هى أحسن..واحترام الحوار واحترام الآخر..
إن دينى أقر بأنه لا يجوز أبدًا قتل شيخ أو طفل أو امرأة أو أعزل ..لأنه  دين التحضر والإيتيكيت المزعوم  الذي اخترعوه مؤخراً..
فكيف إختلط إذن مفهوم الإرهاب عندهم..وعندنا..عند بعض منا على الأقل إن لم يكن أغلبنا وخاصة فئة صغار السن من الشباب والمراهقين..وهى نسبة لا يمكن أن نستهين بها أبداً..ولا نسكت عليها..حيث لا يجوز أبد ًأن يكون هناك مسلم مرتاب فى دينه أو غير عابىء بتفصيلاته الأساسية..!!

كيف وصلنا نحن أنفسنا لأن نطلق على من يرتدى الجلباب أو يطلق لحيته مثلاً بغض النظر عن فتاوى هذه  الممارسات وأحكامها  ..أقول كيف وصلنا لأن نطلق عليه " الإرهابى " ونخشاه ؟
هل نجحوا فعلاً فى أن يستميلونا نحو تفاسيرهم...ورغبتهم فى محو ثقافتنا وهز صورة الإسلام فى وعينا ؟
هل نجحوا فى أن يشككونا فى أحاسيسنا وفى تقديرنا لأفعال هى أحيانا دفاع عن النفس..عن الوطن.. وليست تطرفاً ولا إرهاباً بمفهومهم ؟
لماذا ارتبط الإرهاب بالشرق برغم ان بداية الإرهاب التاريخية لم تكن عبر حادثة شرقية ..؟
لماذا ارتبط بالمسلمين..وانطلقت عبارات  مستجدة خائبة مستفزة على طراز " الحرب على الإسلام .."؟
لماذا ارتبط الإرهاب بالعرب..ألدماء العرب الحارة  ..أم لشيم نفوسهم..أم لتعصبهم  ؟
لماذا حدث الخلط فى مفهوم الإرهاب ؟

أنا لا أدعى بكل أسئلتى هذه لأن هذه الإستفسارات أصبحت واجبة التدقيق ولأنه أصبح هناك بالفعل حالة من الإهتراء الدينى لو صح التعبير..أو فلأقل  التمزق الإيمانى الداخلى تجاه إحساسنا بالدين وقوة دفاعنا عنه..!!

إن مفهوم الإرهاب اليوم  أصبح من أكثر المفاهيم التى تتطلب تدقيق فلسفى لإستجلاء حقيقته ..ومساءلة نقدية لتمحيصه ومحاسبته..
فالأمر أصبح جد خطير..يفوق الإحتمال والسكوت إذ يتعلق بالإسلام والسلام العالمى وإتهامات تلقى على عاتقنا  وما  أصبح يلتصق بنا من تهم وافتراءات وهجوم نشهده وتتصاعد وتيرته ضدنا  كل يوم ..مفهوم يتعلق بنظرة الغرب لنا ومحاولتهم الدؤبة لضمنا والسيطرة علينا سواء رضينا أم أبينا  بدعوى التعصب والعدوانية..مثلنا كأى شىء لا يذكر ينضم  إلى الركب الأعظم ويندمج فيه ..الركب العالمى الأوحد ..إلى طريق طمس هويتنا وتغيبنا ..ونحن بالفعل نستجيب..نريد أن نوقف المهذلة قبل أن تستشرى أكثر من ذلك ..فهل نحن بالفعل على حق أم أننا أصبنا أنفسنا فى مقتل ؟

المسلمون والعرب الذين يتعرضون فى الخارج من بعد أحداث سبتمبر بالخصوص لسلسلة من الإجراءات والتفتيشات الإحترازية  المكثفة ..والتشكيك وسوء المعاملة فى المطارات والأماكن العامة والعمل..أليس هذا دليل على مدى ما وصل إليه الغرب من تصور منهجى تجاه الإسلام والتعامل معه تحت بند الإرهاب..؟ ألانهم مسلمون يُجازون !! أم لأن الغرب بات محق ؟

إن كل ما يفعله الغرب ونحن نشاركهم الفعل هو السقوط فى فخ مراوغة المفهوم المتعمدة..ووصف أشكال التطرف والطاقات المولدة لجملة الأفعال المصنفة إرهابية من دون أن نتطرق للمعنى الأصلى للمفهوم...لمعنى الإرهاب الحقيقى..ولهذا فى ظنى كان المفهوم يحتاج لتمحيص واستجلاء فلسفى وتاريخى له حتى نضع الخطوط العريضة التى لا يجب أن تنمحى أبداً أمام عيون أبناءنا وأجيالنا ممن يطلقون عليهم الإرهابيين ..ولتبق أمام أعينهم وثائق لا يمكن التلاعب بها وبعقولهم..

فنحن لم نعد وحدنا فى هذا العالم وإنما نتعايش مع قوى وشعوب أخرى لا تعرف عن إسلامنا شىء سوى معنى القتل والتدمير..وقلة قليلة من تعى العكس.. ومن الطبيعى جداً أن تتشابك المفاهيم هكذا وتخترق وتتشعب المتاهات فى ظل هذه الأجواء فيما بيننا وبينهم وخاصة  أنهم ناشطون فى الإتجاه المضاد ونحن نسكت فى إتجاه نشاطهم..

الإرهاب مفهوم  لم يتفقوا دولياً على معناه ..وكم نحن فى أشد الحاجة اليوم لكى نكشف هذا المعنى وننقده  وخاصة بعد أن أصبحت وسائل الإعلام فى الخارج والداخل تلوكه كثيراً وتوظفه لخدمة مصالحها وتعزيز آرائها وحصد أغلبية الآراء الدوليه ناحيتها..وتحت مفهومه لا تتورع عن الإقتحام والإحتلال والإحلال..ونسأل..يقولون الإرهاب..أنتم إرهابيون !!!

ولعلنى هنا آتساءل  ..هل الإرهاب خطة دولية متعمدة ؟
هل أصبح نوعاً من دعايا وإعلانات السلطة السياسية العالمية التى لها ميول رأسمالية  تتطلب توحيد ثقافة العالم من خلال ممارسة الضغوط والمقايضات والتهديدات وذلك من أجل إرساء قواعد وثقافات عالمية جديدة تساعدها فى إستشراء نفوذها وإحكام سيطرتها ؟

نريد بالفعل اخوانى أن نستجلى الحقائق هنا..
فهى قضية خطيرة..وتلك الحقائق لن يتم إستجلائها إلا إذا عرفنا ما لنا وما علينا..
نريد أن نهتم بتفاعلنا الإجتماعى فيما يخص هذه القضية وفيما يخص حوارتنا بشكل عام  فنعطى لأنفسنا فرصة التفكير والمساءلة النقدية ..ننتقد ذواتنا أولاً قبل أن ينتقدنا  الآخرين وذلك لكى نؤمن بأنفسنا ونصدقها ولا نظل طيلة الوقت نمثل على أنفسنا تمثيليات نلعب فيها  أدوار الضحية ؟
نريد أن نكون موضوعيين..لا معزولين عن واقعنا..ولا عاكفيين على أنفسنا..
أن نناقش مثل هذه القضية " الإرهاب " فهذا معناه ألا ننظر بصورة مثلية لها..فأنا أريد أن أكشف هذا المفهوم..

هل نحن نصدر الإرهاب فعلاً؟
هل فى ثقافتنا ما يفيد ذلك ويؤكده؟
هل فى التربية..فى التعليم..فى سلوكياتنا وممارساتنا ما يؤكد على معنى الإرهاب..؟
هل هى ثقافة مجتمعنا السائدة..
هل فى حواراتنا العادية..أبسط الأشياء.. نمارس على بعضنا إرهاب؟
هل  الحالة الإرهابية حالة فردية..هى حالة الشخص الذى لديه ميول مسبقة لإراقة الدماء والقتل بحجة أنه مثلاً يقوم بعمل عظيم وينصر دينه ومجتمعه وما إلى ذلك ..!! وما الذى أوصله لهذا وكيف يتم تدشينه ؟
أعرفتم كيف أننا فى أشد الحاجة لأن نعرف أولاً ما هو الإرهاب ؟
لماذا يعتقدون فينا بالإرهاب؟
لماذا يروننا إرهابيين فى حين أنهم أنفسهم أول من جاءوا بالإرهاب..وهم أنفسهم محترفى الإرهاب والقتل ..وبمنتهى القسوة ؟
وهناك تاريخ يشهد على دمويتهم..
لماذا ينظرون لديننا هذه النظرة المنغلقة ؟
هل ساعدناهم على ذلك عندما أغلقنا على ديننا  وقلصنا من مساحة تعاليمه السمحة فى مجرد رفض السماع لأغنية أو قطعة موسيقية أو إرتداء جلباب وإيشارب  وممارسة التصوير والفنون جميعها وتمسكنا أكثر بقطع يد السارق والرجم وغير ذلك ؟

أنا كمربية..عندما فوُضت مع زملائى بوضع رؤية عامة لمؤسستنا التعليمية كتبت أول ما كتبت أننى أطمح فى أن  أخرج متعلم منتمى لوطنه..متمسكاً بالمنهج الوسطى الذى أقره دينه..مشاركاً فعالاً فى مجتمعه..قادراً على تنمية مهاراته والتعبير عن نفسه..مستخدماً جيداً للتكنولوجيا ..مواكباً لعصره..مؤهل لمواصفات سوق العمل العالمية..

كانت هذه هى رؤيتى الخاصة لما أرجوه وأتمناه فى الأجيال الصاعدة..أن تنظر للدين بوسطية لا تعنى التخلى ولا الميوعة...لا تعنى التطرف عندما يكون حيادياً أثناء الأزمات الأخلاقية والوطنية والمواقف الفاصلة...عندما يكون التطرف اعتدالاً فى العدالة والفضيلة..

وهذه القضية – الإرهاب -  تلقى ظلالاً كثيفة على تداعيات أخرى كثيرة تختلط أيضا فى أذهاننا ..
فالمقاومة مثلاً كمصطلح..
ما الفرق بينها وبين الإرهاب؟
كيف نميز بين المقاومة والإرهاب ؟
ومتى تكون المقاومة مشروعة ؟ 
كيف يعتقد طغمة الطغاة هؤلاء أننا عندما نقاوم فإننا بذلك نكون إرهابيين؟
أى منطق هذا فى حين أنهم يبيحون لأنفسهم كل شىء وبأحدث الأسلحة التى لا تتوازى أبدا مع طرق مقاومتنا البدائية الإيمانية ؟

ألهذه الدرجة أصبح العالم منفلتاً..إرهابياً..يرتع فى الظلم والإستبداد والقمع ؟
أريد أن أعرف كيف نقاوم بشرف حتى تتحسن صورتنا فى أعين هذا الغرب المفترى ويعتقدوا فينا بأننا قوم كل ما نفعله هو فقط  الدفاع عن حريتنا وديننا ومقدساتنا وأهلنا؟
هل لدينا قصور فى هذا التوجه؟ هل أسأنا التقدير؟
وهل للمقاومة شروط فى الإسلام؟

أنا شخصياً فى ظل المشاحنات والخيانات والمقايضات التى أصبحت تحدث فى العالم كما فى العراق وفلسطين وباكستان وايران وغير هذه الدول ومن أهلها..وأقصد الخيانات الداخلية..اختلط عندى مفهوم المقاومة على مفهوم الإرهاب!!!
مَن مع مَن ومَن ضد مَن وكلهم أبناء الوطن الواحد ؟
انظروا أيضاَ معى لمفهوم الحرب الذى تغير تماماً عما اعتدنا من قبل فلم يعد مرتبطاً بزمن ولا مكان  ولا حدث ولا طرفى عراك..أصبح مفهوم الحرب فى الوقت الحديث مفهوم غريب..غير معتاد..ليس له أرض..ولا معروف متحاربيه..

أصبحت الحرب..حرب مفتوحة..حرب طويلة.. ممتدة..حرب  معتقدات وأفكار..حرب خبيثة..حرب أُحسن إستغلالها للسيطرة على العالم بقبضة واحدة ظالمة تسعى للإمتلاك والسيطرة والتطبيع..
"الحرب على الإرهاب.."
"الحرب على الإسلام"
"الحرب الطويلة"
الحقيقة أننى مندهشة...
مسميات لحروب نسمع عنها لأول مرة ونفتح أعيننا عليها غير مصدقين هذا الكم من البلاهة والإستعباط والتهديد  لمجرد أن بأيديهم أسلحة فتاكة قد تبيدنا فى لحظة واحدة..وهم لا يعرفون عنا إيماناً  عظيماً هو أساس عقيدتنا وبأننا لن نعيش مرتين..نحن نعيش مرة واحدة فقط..ينقضى فيها العمر سريعاً مهما طال ...فإما أن نعيش بشرف أو نموت..ففى النهاية كلنا سنموت..وكلنا أمام الموت أسوياء..وكل هذه الأمجاد والقوى الباطشة التى يحتمون بها ستتحول فى غمضة عين إلى ركام وأطلال..نحن المسلمون ندرك هذا ونعيه تماماً ..ألهذا السبب  يطلقوا علينا الإرهابيين.. ألأن لدينا إيمان..؟ ألأننا عندما نقاوم نقاوم باستماتة..ونستشهد من أجل ديننا وشرفنا وليس بعد ذلك بعد..؟

أهى معركة الإسلام الذى يحاول أن يبق فى الأرض ؟

برغم أننى لا أؤمن بفصل الشرق عن الغرب والمصطلحات والإيدولوجيات التى تعضد من هذا الفصل..فأنا لازلت أرى أن الشرق والغرب فى الأصل متكاملان  ولم يعد هذا التكامل  مترسخاً اليوم مثلما كان قديماً بسبب الضغط العالمى الجائر للفصل بينهما وخلق هذا التصنيف من أجل تحقيق المصالح والأهداف..

صدقونى اخوانى الأعزاء..تحت كلمة الإرهاب تندرج كل هذه الخواطر والمسميات
كلمة الإرهاب وحدها تكفى لإحتواء  كل هذه المعانى
فسواء كنا نصنع لأنفسنا إرهاباً يرهبنا أو يصنعوه لنا أو يوهموننا به ..فالقضية مخيفة..
قضية قد تمحونا تماماً..تمحو وعينا وانسانيتنا وتاريخنا..
قد نختفى بين غمضة عين وانتباهتها إذا لم نحسن التفاهم والتفاوض وتعزيز صورتنا امام العالم أجمع والصمود وإلا فالخسائر ستكون فادحة على الجميع..

اخوانى الأعزاء..

قضيتنا هى الإرهاب
وكل ما أتمناه هنا ألا تسود مناقشتنا جو إحتفالى يغيب عنه الحوار الحقيقى..لأن نصل لعمق المشكلة يجب أن نتحرى المصداقية حين نعرى بها أنفسنا..نتعلم التفكير النقدى الموضوعى مهما استفحل فينا الإحساس بهذه الأنفس .. بلا جلد..ولاسلخ..ولا هدم يفضى لليأس..
تعالوا نخترق حجبنا السرية التى نغلق عليها و نقدسها ونبحث فى أنفسنا..كأفراد ومجتمع..فلربما عثرنا على مسئوليتنا الغائبة ..

الإرهاب لغة وشرعاً..مفهوماً وسلوكاً ..أسباباً وتاريخاً..أحداثاً و ملامح..
الإرهاب ذريعة سياسية للتسلط..خطة..تغيبب..ونظرية للمؤامرة..
الإرهاب تشوية..قتل ..تدمير ومحو..
الإرهاب مشاريع..وأهداف..
الإرهاب..المفهوم القديم الجديد..
الإرهاب..الصهيونية..الأمركة..العولمة..السحق..
الإرهاب بين المؤيدين والمعارضيين..
الإرهاب ..أشكاله..
الإرهاب قبل سبتمبر 2001 وبعد سبتمبر 2001..و شتان بين دنيا قبل ودنيا بعد..!!!
الارهاب..حقيقته ..أين؟

من هو الإرهابى..وكيف يصنع..ومن فينا يصنعه؟
ما هو الإرهاب ؟

أنتظركم..مع خالص التقدير..،

*

----------


## حمادو

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

منذ حوالى أسبوع تقريبا تم تعيين إمرأة ألمانية حاخام لأول مرة فى تاريخ المانيا بعد الحرب العالمية الثانية....قالت نفس ما قلتيه عندما إعتلت المنصة وتحدثت عن التاريخ الألماني وعلاقته باليهود..ولماذا يتم إلصاق تهمة الإرهاب بكل ما هو يهودي؟ ولماذا يحظر على مواطنى بعض الدول الأوروبية دخول بعض الدول الآسيوية, ومنعهم تماما من دخول بعض الدول الأمريكية, إن كان سبق لهم دخول إسرائيل؟

عندما سمعت تلك المحاضرة تذكرت مقال قرأته عن شخص مسيحي من مسيحيي أمريكا اللاتينية تسائل فيه لماذا تحارب الولايات المتحدة الأمريكية كل الدول اللاتينية بحجة أنها مستنقع إرهاب؟ لماذا يتم إتهام مسيحيي الجنوب دائما بأنهم الإرهابيون؟

وبين هذا وذاك أحتفظ بكتاب أعتز به كثيرا باسم " الحرب على الإرهاب..حرب على الإسلام!" للكاتب والمفكر الالمانى بيتر شول لاتور, ملخصه أن حكام العرب باعوا لحكام الغرب معنى الإرهاب الإسلامي حتى يظلوا قابعين فوق الرؤوس, وبناءا عليه باع حكام الغرب معنى الإرهاب الإسلامى للشعوب الغربية حتى يشعرون بالخوف خصوصا بعد تفكك الإتحاد السوفيتي, يجب إذن البحث عن عدو حتى تشتعل شرارة الخوف من جديد...تلك التجارة الثمينة التى تمول عجلة التنمية فى الغرب, فلأنني أخاف منك أتعلم أكثر حتى أنتصر عليك, لأننى أخاف منك أصنع الأسلحة وأطورها, لأننى أخاف منك أفعل كذا وكذا وكذا فى سبيل إبادتك.  وبين كل هؤلاء يبقى المسلم العربي المحتل داخليا قبل أن يكون محتل خارجيا كالثور مغمى العين لا يرى ولا يسمع ولا يتكلم, وهو بسلبيته تلك إنما يساهم فى تعزيز رسوخ مفهوم الإرهابي المسلم داخل عقلية غير المسلم. ثم تأتى أبواق الإعلام لتعلن أن "إرهابيا" مسلما قام بخطف فتاة...فى حين أن نفس القناة تذيع أن "معتوها" المانيا قام بقتل 16 طالب فى مدرسته ثم إنتحر!

ملخص ما أريد قوله بداية أن كل يبكى على ليلاه...وكل يظن أن خطاب الإرهاب إنما هو خطاب موجه له هو وحده دون غيره..هم جميعا يتهمونا بالإرهاب والتخلف, ونحن فى المقابل نتهمهم بنفس التهم.
لأن منطقهم فى الحكم على أفعالنا يخالف منطقنا فى الحكم على نفس تلك الأفعال..والعكس صحيح.

أراني أظن دائما...وأتمنى ألا أكون مخطئ...أنه كلما إتسعت مداركنا وثقافتنا, كلما علمنا أن الأمر سوء تفاهم بين الشعوب...مع إستغلال قذر من أجهزة الإعلام لبث سمومها علينا وعليهم حتى نظل للابد نخاف عبور جسر التكامل بين الشعوب جميعها. لان التكامل ضد الرأسمالية, التكامل ضد العولمة, التكامل ضد العلمانية...التكامل والتكافل مع الأديان السماوية التى تخيف كل حكومات العالم.


فى النهاية أختى العزيزة أنا حاليا الآن فى تلك اللحظة التى أكتب لك فيها ردي حليق الرٍأس...لحيتي ماشاء الله أفتخر بها.
تماما كما كنت فى مصر.
لكن فى مصرنا الحبيبة كنت أتعرض للتفتيش الدائم من أجهزة اللانظام المصري...أما هنا فأنا أتحرك بحرية بين المانيا وسويسرا, وبإبتسامة متبادلة - أراها أحيانا متشككة - مع أجهزة اللانظام الأوروبي.
فمن إذن يريد أولا لصق تهمة الإرهابي بي؟ إخوتى؟ أم أعدائي؟


ألقاك على خير إن شاء الله فى مشاركة قادمة, فموضوعك من أكثر الموضوعات التى أهتم بها, ليس فقط على المستوى الشخصى وإنما على مستوى ثقافة محيطي الإجتماعي.
*

----------


## فاضــل

الإرهاب 

موضة قديمة متجددة لعن الله من أحدثها و من جددها 

الإرهاب بالمعنى اللغوي البسيط يعني التخويف و الترويع .. و ليس بالضرورة الإيذاء ..

و لكن هذا في اللغة .. اما الواقع فله لغة أخرى .. و معان أخرى

لعن الله جورج بوش الإبن (و لعنة الله ايضا على بوش الأب) فهو الذي جعل من هذا المصطلح عصا غليظة يستطيع كل من له سطوة أن يستخدمه في قهر مخالفيه أو اعدائه 

استخدام لفظ الإرهاب قبل 11 سبتمبر كان محدودا رغم أن نفس المغالطات المدسوسة في هذا المصطلح هي هي بعد 11 سبتمبر

لفظ الإرهاب لفظ مطاط تم التهرب رسميا و إعلاميا و قانونيا من وضع تعريف محدد له ليستخدمه كل طغاة العالم حسب تعريفهم له و حسب تخصيصهم للظروف التي يرونها تناسب إطلاق هذا المصطلح عليها 

القوة لها حكمها .. و الضعف له تبعاته 

التواصي بالحق .. و التواصي بالصبر .. إذا لم يقم بهما أحد مشت الأمور في الإتجاه السييء دائما 
If things are left to go wrong it will go wrong
إذا تركت الأمور لتسير نحو الأسوا فستسير نحو الأسوأ .. هذا لو تركت لحالها فما بالنا إذا كان هناك من يسيرها نحو الأسوأ

لو تخيلنا دائرتنان متحدتان في المركز أحداهما صغرى و الثانية كبرى 

لو كبرت الدائرة الصغرى فيحدث تلقائيا ان تصغر الدائرة الكبرى .. نسبيا 

و لو كبرت الكبرى فيحدث تلقائيا أن تصغر الصغرى أكثر .. نسبيا 

الدائرة الصغرى تسمى دائرة التأثير .. و الدائرة الكبرى تسمى دائرة الإهتمام 

فعندما يكون تاثيرنا صغير و اهتماماتنا واسعة في الوقت الذي يكون تاثير غيرنا كبير و اهتماماته مركزة فتصبح الغلبة للتأثير و ليس للاهتمام 

الغرب بشكل عام و اتباع بوش بشكل خاص انتبهوا لتلك المعادلة منذ زمن بعيد ( من قبل زمن الحروب الصليبية) فركزوا على تقوية التأثير .. و من أفعل وسائل التاثير في عصرنا الحالي سلاح الإعلام 

فبسحر الإعلام يمكنك أن تقلب الباطل حقا .. و الحق باطلا

بل و الأنكى من ذلك أن تعرف أن من قواعد الإعلام تلك القاعدة " إذا اردت أن يصدق الناس كذبة ما فما عليك إلا ان تكررها فبعد مدة من التكرار لن يجد الناس مفرا من تصديقها" 
و بعض قنوات إعلامنا تطبق هذه المقولة بشكل غاية في الغباء عندما تضطرنا لسماع أغان اقرب لنهيق الحمير و تكرر علينا تلك الأغاني حتى نعتاد سماعها فيقل رفضنا لها تدريجيا و ربما وصلنا بعد فترة إلى استعذابها ..

موازين الحق و الباطل يحكمها في هذا العالم مقياس القوة .. فصاحب القوة هو الذي يحدد ما هو الحق و ما هو الباطل .. و بكل بساطة فالضعيف و الذي هو صاحب الحق و الذي يعاني من الباطل سيصبح هو الإرهابي في نظر صاحب القوة

و على ذلك فليس بمستغرب أن نجد المحتل المستعمر ينكل بصاحب الأرض .. و عندما يدافع صاحب الأرض عن نفسه يدمغ بالإرهاب 

التوظيف الإعلامي لمصطلح الإرهاب سيشترك فيه اصحاب المصالح المتشابهة كاشتراكهم في "القيم" المشتركة

لننظر مثلا إلى العالم الذي يسمى نفسه متقدما سنجد أن تحت زعم قيمهم المشتركة فإنهم يتضامنون ضد من لديهم قيم أخرى و يستخدمون تلك القيم المشتركة كذريعة لخنق و قهر مخالفيهم 

انظروا إلى التطابق المدهش للسياسات الأمريكية و الإسرائيلية مثلا فيما يتعلق بالقضية الفلسطينية 

وطامة أخرى هي وصم دين باكمله بالإرهاب .. و هنا يمكن بالفعل ان يكون الخوف من قوة هذا الدين هو الدافع لوصمه بالإرهاب فالغرب عموما له أسلوب استراتيجي يستعمله كحيلة لصبغ أفعاله بصبغة أخلاقية تبرر له فعل ما يفعل و هذا الأسلوب هو شيطنة العدو أي إظهار العدو كشيطان مريد لا يستحق اي تعاطف أو مساعدة و بالتالي فعند سحق هذا الشيطان فلن يقف في صفه أحد .. و ليس ذلك فحسب و لكن سيكون عبرة لمن لم يعتبر ايضا .. و ليس صدام حسين منا ببعيد

و الغرب في تلك الأستراتيجية ينهج نهج البعثات التبشيرية التي تحاول نشر مذهبها عن طريق الطعن في الديانات الأخرى (أو تحديدا الإسلام) بدلا من محاولة إظهار محسنات دينها 

و لو دقق أحد في الأسلوب الذي يتبعه هؤلاء فسيجد مثلا أنهم يحاولون تشويه صورة النبي محمد عليه الصلاة و السلام الشخصية بإظهاره كزير نساء (و حاشاه صلى الله عليه و سلم) .. العقلية الغربية عندما تستحضر عن شخص اول ما تستحضر أنه زير نساء فترفض كل ما يأتي منه حتى لو كان حقا .. و هذه هي اللعبة القذرة التي يلعبها كثيرون في ايامنا هذه .. و عندما تأتي تناقشهم فيما أتي به رسول الله صلى الله عليه و سلم تجدهم أجهل من الدواب و عندما تثبت لهم بالدليل و البرهان أخطاءهم الفجة يستكبرون و يصرون .. فالموضوع ليس موضوع حق و باطل .. الموضوع موضوع قهر و سطوة .. و لو لم تفلح القوة المباشرة فهناك دائما الحيلة و المكر .. 

هي فعلا حرب . حرب معتقدات و أفكار و لكن عندما يغيب الحق و العدل فيغلب منطق القوة قوة المنطق 

لذا يلزم لأصحاب الحق قوة تمكن له 

و يلزم لأصحاب القوة حق يهديهم إلى العدل 

الهزيمة النفسية للطرف الأضعف تجعله يبتلع مصطلح الإرهاب بداية .. ثم يستشري استخدامه بعد ذلك ليكون إحدى وسائل جلد الذات 

تصارع الثقافات يشبه تصارع الجيوش .. المنتصر يفرض شروطه 

و الهزيمة الثقافية تشبه الهزيمة العسكرية .. قد تكون خسارة معركة يحدث بعدها كر و فر .. أو نهاية حرب 

و قد وعد الله هذه الأمة بألا يمكّن منها عدوا يستأصل شأفتها.. لذا فستنتهي مكائد بوش و أمثاله إلى لا شيء .. إن شاء الله

----------


## سيد حسن

ندى ، الاعزاء

السلام عليكم

فى الايام الاولى من محاولة اغتيال مبارك الفاشلة فى اديس ابابا والتى خصصت تقريبا لزيارات الوفود المهنئة بنجاته من الاغتيال وتحديدا عند زيارة وفد معارضة سودانى مقيم فى القاهرة ورغبة منه ربما للدخول على الخط واستغلال اجواء التوتر بين مصر والسودان ونظام البشير – الترابى انذاك قام احد مفوهى الوفد السودانى باطلاق مصطلح رنان ساعتها وهو مصطلح " الهوس الدينى " اختزالا منه لحالة النشاط الدينى او الانتماء السياسى لمن حاولوا قتل مبارك فى اثيوبيا كما زعم النظام المصرى ساعتها ان من حاول فعلها هم من التيارات الاسلامية المصرية فى الخارج المعارضة والممولة من الحكومة السودانية او على الاقل مباركة من النظام السودانى الذى كان يتحلى بالصبغة الاسلامية وقتها وربما هناك من الصقها بالقاعدة او تنظيم الجهاد المصرى .

وعلى كل حال فقد تم استخدام مصطلح جديد يساعد وينشط مصطلح الارهاب وهو " الهوس الدينى " وقد لاحظت ان المصطلح اعجب النظام المصرى جدا فاخذ فى ترديده فى تلك الفترة بكثافة وكل من سار على خط الهجوم على الفاعلين .

ورغم ان المصطلح له بريق ورنان وقد يصدق فى حالات ويكذب فى حالات اخرى الا انه هو الاخر دخل فى توأمة مع مصطلح الارهاب فى وصف المؤمنين بقضية ما وقد كانت تلك القضية دينية محضة واتساءل ماذا لو كان الفاعلون من التيار الشيوعى هل كان ليصدق المصطلح عليهم ام ان الامر بحاجة لتفصيل مصطلح اخر مناسب وتنميط الحركة المعارضة بنمط معين حتى يسهل على الناس تذكرهم واتهامهم به بسرعة ويسر .

ان الارهاب هو منحى لغوى عادى وبسيط تحول الى منحى مصطلحى يعادل الاسلام وهو يبرز كلما وجد من يحاول احياء تقاليد الاسلام التى يوجد ما يقابلها من تقاليد ربما اشد قسوة وصعوبة فى اديان اخرى للمخالفين او لغير المؤمنين ولكنها غير مطلوبة " wanted  " للشرطى الدولى الامريكى .

اللعب بالمصطلح هو وسيلة معروفة للاقوياء ليخضعوا بها الضعفاء والضعفاء فقط ولكن هذه الوسيلة تقف عاجزة امام الاقوياء ، فامريكا لا تستطيع ان تحرك الجبل الصينى بمصطلح " هدر حقوق الانسان " ولم تقف دولة او مقاطعة فى العالم بجانب امريكا ضد الصين فى هذا الامر ولم نجد طلقة واحدة ضربت على الصين فى احداث ميدان السلام السماوى او تيان ان مين فى 1989 التى سحقت الصين فيها انتفاضة حركات التحرر الوطنية بالدبابات ولكن العالم كله كان على قلب رجل واحد فى حرب طالبان وفى حرب العراق حيث نجح مصطلح الارهاب لاننا ضعفاء .   

كى تخلع عنك عباءة الارهاب وتلبسها للاخرين ببساطة اترك سبيل الضعفاء وكن من الاقوياء. 

شكرا لكم والسلام عليكم

----------


## فريق التواصل

يتم استخدام التعريف التالي لمصطلح لإرهاب من قبل مكتب وزارة الخارجية الأميركية لمكافحة الإرهاب لغرض تقريرهم السنوي. يرجى ملاحظة أن هناك تعريفات أخرى للإرهاب والتي تستخدم في الاتفاقات الدولية. 

مصطلح الإرهاب الدولي يعني: إرهاب متعلق بالمواطنين أو بأراضي تقع في أكثر من دولة واحدة. والإرهاب يعني العنف مع سبق الإصرار والذي تحركه دوافع سياسية يُرتكب ضد أهداف غير قتالية من قبل جماعات شبه قومية أو عملاء سريون، والجماعات الإرهابية تعني أي جماعة أو مجموعات فرعية هامة تمارس ارهابا دوليا. ويمكن تطبيق هذا التعريف على الأعمال الإرهابية التي حدثت في الحادي عشر من سبتمبر عام 2001 والتي تعمدت استهداف 3000 من المدنيين الأمريكيين الأبرياء الذين قتلوا على يد تنظيم القاعدة على الأراضي الأميركية.

وأخيرا، يمكنني أن أؤكد لكم أن السلطات ومسؤولي الحكومة الأمريكية لا يستهدفون المسلمين في الولايات المتحدة ولا يتهمونهم بالإرهاب أو بأي جرائم أخرى بشكل عشوائي. لا يمكن إدانة أي شخص بارتكاب جريمة إلا اذا كانت هناك أدلة وافرة يمكن اثباتها ضد المتهم في محاكمة عادلة وعلنية، كما أن المتهم يملك حق الحصول على محام للدفاع عنه. وأيضاً يعتبر المتهم بريئا حتى تثبت إدانته في محكمة قانونية.

----------


## جيهان محمد على

*أختى العزيزة يمامة المنتدى.... ندى*
*تحياتى وتقديرى لكِ الدائمين*

*وكعادتك دوما تأتين إلينا بكل ما يلمس واقعنا ويرتبط به إرتباطا وثيقا ومحاولة دائمة منك لسبر الأغوار وتتبع حقائق الأشياء بكل صبر وأناة والاهم عمق وجدية* 
*تحياتى عزيزتى لهذا الطرح الرائع*

*لقد تحدث الكثيرون عن مصطلح الإرهاب وقام الجميع بتوصيفه من وجهات نظر مختلفة شخصية وأكاديمية وسياسية وربما كانت تخضع فى كثير من الاوقات لأهداف ومصالح منها المعلن وغير المعلن وقد تحدثت أنا شخصيا فى هذا الموضوع* 
*فى أحد مواضيع -الغائب الحاضر عن منتدانا الآن- العسل المر والذى كان يعنى ببحث بعض المفاهيم المعاصرة والتى تختلط فى أذهاننا موضوع (هناك فرق) وقد كان يتحدث وقتها وفى إحدى حلقاته عن مفهوم (الإرهاب والمقاومة )واسمحيلى ان ادرج مشاركتى فى هذا الموضوع هنا لأنها تتماس مع نفس الطرح الذى طرحتيه اليوم وأيضاً لأنها عبرت عن رأيى فى مفهوم الإرهاب والمقاومة والذى لم يتغير للآن ....،،*



بعيداً عن أى تعريفات أكاديمية أو علمية أعتقد أن هناك من هو أقدر منى على التصدى لها و شرحها شرحاً وافياً... إسمح لى أن أشرح لك منظورى الخاص والشخصى لهذين المصطلحين (الإرهاب – المقاومة) 


ولكى أصل لشرح وافى وكافى لهما... بداية أحب أن أوضح مفهوم ومعنى مصطلح آخر وهو (القوة) لأنه هو العامل المشترك والرابط بين هذين المصطلحين.... 


لقد خلقنا الله سبحانه وتعالى( وأقصد هنا خلقنا كبشر وكأفراد) على مقاديرو أنواع مختلفة ومتباينة من القوة  


فمنا من يدرك مقدار قوته ونوعها ومدى تأثيرها فى المجتمع المحيط به  


ومنا من لا يدركها ولا يحاول البحث عنها ... ولكن الثابت والمؤكد أننا جميعنا قد وهبنا الله نوع معين من القوة وقدر معين منها... 


هناك من يمتلك القدرة على الضرب والبطش بقوته الجسمانية...  


وهناك من يمتلك القدرة على الخداع والمراوغة... وهناك من يمتلك القدرة على العمل الدؤوب والمتواصل دون كلل أو ملل... وهناك من يمتلك القدرة على الصبر والثبات... وهناك من يمتلك القدرة على قراءة الواقع وتحليله 


والخروج منه بالنتائج وتوقع الأحداث المستقبلية وإعداد العدة لها .... كثيرة هى ومتعددة أسباب القوة عند البشر...!!!! 



ولو أخذنا كل ذلك وطبقناه على الأمم والشعوب لوجدناه صحيح جداً ومتحقق مائة فى المائة ... فهناك شعوب تعرف مكامن قوتها جيداً وتتعامل معها بذكاء وحنكة وتوجهها لخدمة أغراضها ومصالحها وهناك شعوب على العكس تماماً تجهل أو تهمل أسباب قوتها ولا تعرف أن تتعامل معها فتضمُر تلك القوى وتأخذ فى التلاشى والفناء ....ولكن الشئ الذى له الأهمية القصوى عندى من كل هذا والذى يأخذنا ويعود بنا لموضوعنا الأساسى وحديثنا عن الإرهاب والمقاومة .... هو( ضمير القوة ) معظم من يمتلكون القوة سواء من البشر أو الشعوب ينسون أو يتناسون أنه ولابد وأن تكون للقوة ضمير يحكمها ويوجهها وينأى بها عن شئ آخر إسمه الجبروت أو البطش والأذى بتلك القوة ... نسينا أن الله سبحانه وتعالى وهو أقوى الأقوياء والواهب لكل قوة فى هذا الكون الفسيح قوته مغلفة بالرحمة وبالحكمة ....!!!!




ولكن هذه هى طبيعة وواقع البشر والأمم وحالهم للأسف....




حينما يقع على شعب ظلم من شعب آخر فاقه فى القوة والذكاء والقدرة والكفاءة الكاملة على التعامل مع إمكانياته فتصبح هنا مقاومة هذا الظلم ومحاولة دفعه... لا أقول واجب وإلزام عليه بل عمل يكاد يكون فطرى ولا إرادى لابد من فعله... فلا يمكن أبداً أن نلوم ونسأل مُعتدى عليهِ شارف على الموت والفناء لماذا قتلت من أراد قتلك؟؟؟؟!!! فى الحقيقة هذا سؤال هزلى وساذج ولا مجال له... ولكن مع إختلال معايير القوة بين الطرفين أصبح هذا السؤال حق للجانى والمُعتدىِ يسأله للعالم بكل تبجح وصفاقة تحميه قوته وصلفه وغروره ....!!!!




أصبح مايفعله هو من قتل وترويع للآمنين هو دفاع عن النفس والوجود وليس إرهاباً كما يفترض أن يُسمى ....




إذاً الفيصل والمحك دائماً سيكون هو القوة ... من يمتلكها ويتجبر بها على الآخرين...؟؟؟ من يستغلها أفضل إستغلال لمصلحة أهدافه ومصالحه ...؟؟؟ ودائماً وفى غياب (ضمير القوة) تغيب كل القيم النبيلة التى فُطر عليها الإنسان ... تختل المعايير وتُسمى الأشياء بغير أسمائها تصبح (المقاومة) والدفاع عن الوطن( إرهاب) و(الإرهاب)( دفاع عن النفس والوجود) ويصبح كل شئ حتى حياة البشر عبث و باطل... ولا يوجد غير حقيقة واحدة متحققة... آلا وهى حقيقة القوة التى بلا ضمير أو رحمة ....!!!




أشكرك أخى على الطرح الرائع وتقبل مرورى وتحياتى...,,


تحياتى ندى

 :f2:

----------


## طـــــير في الســـما

سلام الله عليك ندى

أمقت كلكة الإرهاب كثيرا..حالي هنا حال الجميع قطعا

أكره كثيرا شعور " التخويف " المتعمد

و لا أستطيع أن أدّعي أن كلمة الإرهاب خارجية المصدر عن محيط وطننا أو حتى عالمنا العربي

نحن من بدأنا بها..عندما استخدمناها ضد بعضنا البعض في نفس الوطن

لا مبدأ لاستخدام تلك الكلمة..فقط توجد الكثير من الحسابات

أعتقد أن تلك الكلمة تفقد رونقها شيئا فشيئا إذا استطاع كل منا أن يعي مفهوم الحرية 

العلاقة هنا مباشرة جدا. ما بين الإرهاب و ممارسة الحرية بالشكل السليم، علاقة طردية، إن زاد مؤشر  وعي الحرية  في المجتمع ..تضائل أمامه السلوك الإرهابي بكافة أشكاله

بداية بتقبل السلوك المختلف و الآراء المتضاربة بين أصحاب نفس الدين و الأرض..نهاية بحرب الإرهاب القائمة أساسا بهدف محاربة الدين..و كأن الأرض لن تتسع إلا لدين واحد فقط!!

.حرية الدين مكفولة للجميع

الدين الذي كان اللبنة الأولى في صرح التهمة التي باتت ملتصقة بكل منا

داخل وطنه أولا..قبل أن يكون خارجه

تقبّل الآخر دون تذمر بين أصحاب الديانة الواحدة  و الوطن الواحد أولا..أيضا هو اللبنة الأولى لمواجهة تلك الكلمة المقيتة

احترام الآدمية و وعي الحدود الإنسانية هو أقصر السبل وصولا للقضاء على " الإرهاب"

الإرهابي في رأيي المتواضع ندى..ليس بالضرورة أن يكون صاحب اللحية و حامل السلاح معقود الحاجبين كما تصوره دائما وسائل الإعلام

الإرهابي..هو كل شخص سمح له ضميره - إن وجد- أن يرهب أي مخلوق أمامه مستغلا في ذلك، قوته الجسدية/ أو سلطته المهنية، أو حتى سطوته الاجتماعية.

كم أمقت تلك الكلمة..و ذلك الشعور

نهاية أذكّر نفسي أولا قول الله تعالى" إن الله لا يغيّر ما بقوم حتى يغيروا ما بأنفسهم" صدق الله العظيم

فلنبدأ بأنفسنا..و ليتسع صدرنا لكل ما " لا يرضينا" طالما داخل الحدود المسموحة

العزيزة ندى..تحياتي لك و لموضوعك

 :f2:

----------


## اليمامة

> *السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> 
> منذ حوالى أسبوع تقريبا تم تعيين إمرأة ألمانية حاخام لأول مرة فى تاريخ المانيا بعد الحرب العالمية الثانية....قالت نفس ما قلتيه عندما إعتلت المنصة وتحدثت عن التاريخ الألماني وعلاقته باليهود..ولماذا يتم إلصاق تهمة الإرهاب بكل ما هو يهودي؟ ولماذا يحظر على مواطنى بعض الدول الأوروبية دخول بعض الدول الآسيوية, ومنعهم تماما من دخول بعض الدول الأمريكية, إن كان سبق لهم دخول إسرائيل؟
> 
> عندما سمعت تلك المحاضرة تذكرت مقال قرأته عن شخص مسيحي من مسيحيي أمريكا اللاتينية تسائل فيه لماذا تحارب الولايات المتحدة الأمريكية كل الدول اللاتينية بحجة أنها مستنقع إرهاب؟ لماذا يتم إتهام مسيحيي الجنوب دائما بأنهم الإرهابيون؟
> 
> وبين هذا وذاك أحتفظ بكتاب أعتز به كثيرا باسم " الحرب على الإرهاب..حرب على الإسلام!" للكاتب والمفكر الالمانى بيتر شول لاتور, ملخصه أن حكام العرب باعوا لحكام الغرب معنى الإرهاب الإسلامي حتى يظلوا قابعين فوق الرؤوس, وبناءا عليه باع حكام الغرب معنى الإرهاب الإسلامى للشعوب الغربية حتى يشعرون بالخوف خصوصا بعد تفكك الإتحاد السوفيتي, يجب إذن البحث عن عدو حتى تشتعل شرارة الخوف من جديد...تلك التجارة الثمينة التى تمول عجلة التنمية فى الغرب, فلأنني أخاف منك أتعلم أكثر حتى أنتصر عليك, لأننى أخاف منك أصنع الأسلحة وأطورها, لأننى أخاف منك أفعل كذا وكذا وكذا فى سبيل إبادتك.  وبين كل هؤلاء يبقى المسلم العربي المحتل داخليا قبل أن يكون محتل خارجيا كالثور مغمى العين لا يرى ولا يسمع ولا يتكلم, وهو بسلبيته تلك إنما يساهم فى تعزيز رسوخ مفهوم الإرهابي المسلم داخل عقلية غير المسلم. ثم تأتى أبواق الإعلام لتعلن أن "إرهابيا" مسلما قام بخطف فتاة...فى حين أن نفس القناة تذيع أن "معتوها" المانيا قام بقتل 16 طالب فى مدرسته ثم إنتحر!
> 
> ملخص ما أريد قوله بداية أن كل يبكى على ليلاه...وكل يظن أن خطاب الإرهاب إنما هو خطاب موجه له هو وحده دون غيره..هم جميعا يتهمونا بالإرهاب والتخلف, ونحن فى المقابل نتهمهم بنفس التهم.
> ...



*
أخى الفاضل حمادو 

أهلاً ومرحباً بك..وأشكرك على مداخلتك الطيبة..

نعم أتفق معك فى أن مصطلح الإرهاب صار مطية ..جعلوه فضفاضاً يتسع ويتسع ليشمل أفكار ومعتقدات كثيرة ومتنوعة  تخص أطراف متعددة..
مصطلح يعتبر من أكثر المصطلحات جدلية إذ ينسحب على المشاكل الكبرى لهذا العصر والمفاهيم التى تحوم حوله مثل الحرب ..المقاومة  والتحرير وغيرهم..وتسبب فى إرباكها وتعويمها..
فاختلفت كل المعايير..وتعددت الآراء كل بحسب هواه..
كذلك فهو مراوغ لأنه يعتمد على الإنتماءات الثقافية والدينية والعرقية للفرد أو الجماعة..ولذلك ربما يخضع للأعراق والمصالح والقوميات..

ولكن هذا لا ينفى أن كل الآراء العالمية أصبحت تشير اليوم إلى أن الشرق والعرب على وجه الخصوص هم  مصدر الإرهاب فى العالم وأن الإسلام خصيصاً هو دين الإرهاب..وخاصة من بعد أحداث 11 سبتمبر والهجمات العنيفة التى تواترت علينا وعلى الدين الإسلامى والتى نتج عنها  ما يعرف بــ" أسلمة الإرهاب "..

والمسألة أخى العزيز أخطر من مجرد تصنيفها وتقبلها على أنها مجرد إتهامات متبادلة أو لبس وكل فيها يبحث عن إلقاء التهمة عن نفسه وإلصاقها بالآخرين ..لأن هذا التفسير يؤدى إلى تقليص المسآلة النقدية للمفهوم ويلقى علينا نحن بالجزء الأكبر من عبأ الدفاع والدرأ عن أنفسنا  وهى المسألة التى نحن بصدد مباحثتها الآن ..كما يزيد من مساحة الخلط حوله والذى يرمينا فى بحور التموية من جديد والرضوخ للمسكوت عنه والشعور بالضعف لأننا الأضعف بالفعل عتاداً ودفاعاً ولأن كل أصابع الإتهام تشير إلينا....
فلا نريد أن نقول كل ما يقولونه..وكل التعويم الذين يتعمدونه..

الإرهاب سواء أكنا معارضيين أو متفقين..أو مصدرين له أم مستقبلين..أياً كان وضعنا..فإنه يلزمنا إستقصاءه بوضوح..ولأننى برغم كل ذلك أعتقد بمكان إمساكه وكشف هويته..

ولذلك فنحن نريد بالفعل أن نستوضح من هم الإرهابيون الحقيقيون ؟

وهذا يوجبنا بأن نتحرى معنى الإرهاب أولاً لغة وشرعاً..ثم نتباحث فى مرجعيته التاريخية والعالمية وما يتعلق بهما..وإذا ما بدأنا أولاً  بمعنى الإرهاب فى اللغة العربية سنجد أنه الرهبة والترويع..ولا يشترط الإيذاء ..ولكنه يحدث ...والمعنى فى اللغة الإنجليزية تقابله كلمة "terror" ذات الأصل اللاتينى بمعنى الخوف ومنها اشتقت كلمة الإرهاب " terrorism " وأنا أعتقد أن الترجمة هنا  للإرهاب غير دقيقة ما بين اللغتين..فكل كلمة فى رأيى لها معنى حقيقى مخالف عن نظيرتها فى اللغة المقابلة..

أما المعنى فى الإسلام  فقد قال بعض الفقهاء أنه يقابله كلمة " الحرابة " فى اللغة العربية والتى تأتى بمعنى شن الحرب على أعداء الله والإسلام ..أى أن الإسلام لا يحتوى من الأصل على كلمة مثل " الإرهاب " وهذا يستدل عليه مما ورد فى الآية الكريمة فى سورة المائدة " إنما جزاؤا الذين يحاربون الله ورسوله ويسعون فى الأرض فسادا أن يقتلوا أو يصلبوا أو تقطع أيديهم وأرجلهم من خلاف أو ينفوا من الأرض ذلك لهم خزى فى الدنيا ولهم فى الآخرة عذاب عظيم " الآية (33)

كلمة " يحاربون " فى الآية..ومنها جاءت الحرابة..أى فى معترك.. فى حرب محددة أطرافها ومعروفة أسبابها..بعيداً عن المدنيين وإبداتهم..

وهذا يعنى أن هناك لبس فى مفهوم الإرهاب سببه الترجمه اللغوية الغير دقيقة بل الغير صحيحة أصلاً للمعنى من ناحية الغرب حين يتصور أن الحرابة أو المقاومة فى الإسلام هى الإرهاب..!!

وهذا للعلم وارد جدًا بين اللغتين الإنجليزية والعربية..فاللغة العربية تتميز بخصائص وحساسيات لا تتمتع بها اللغة الإنجليزية أو اللغات الأجنبية عموماً  وأنا أفهم هذا جيداً بحكم دراستى على الأقل ولن أقول إحساسى وحساسيتى تجاه اللغات حتى لا أشطط...

إذن الإرهاب كلمة غير إسلامية عندما تأتى بمعنى التخويف والترويع والإيذاء للمدنيين..وهذا هو الإرهاب فى معناه الغربى الحقيقى الذى لا يمت للإسام بصلة..أليس كذلك؟
وإنما هو بمعنى التخويف لأعداء الله والإسلام  فى وقت الحرب..لأن الإرهاب فى هذه الحالة لا يعنى سوى المقاومة والدفاع عن النفس ..وأعتقد أن هذا جائز وحلال..ومنطقى جداً....

كذلك تأتى الكلمة بمعنى إعداد العدة للقتال من تجهيزات للسلاح والآلات والجيش بهدف اثارة الرعب فى نفوس الأعداء ومنعهم من الإعتداء على المسلمين ودين الله كما ورد فى الآية الكريمة  وحين جاءت الكلمة بنفس الأحرف أو الإشتاق " وأعدوا لهم ما استطعتم من قوة ومن رباط الخيل ترهبون به عدو الله وعدوكم وآخرين من دونهم لا تعلمونهم الله يعلمهم وما تنفقوا من شىء فى سبيل الله يوف إليكم وأنتم لا تظلمون "
وكما هو واضح من الآية الكريمة ومن كلمة "ترهبون ".. أن معنى الإرهاب هنا ليس إستهداف المدنيين فى الأماكن العامة وإنما استهداف العدو فى الحرب..وهذا لا شىء فيه..

الغريب يا أخى أن الإسلام منع منعاً تاماً إستهداف المدنيين تحت أى مسمى..حرم تماماً قتل الأعزل والمدنى هكذا إرتجالاً أو إعتباطاً  فى حين أن الشرائع الغربية لم تفرق بين المدنيين أو غيرهم عند القيام  بأى هدف عسكرى ..وحجتهم فى ذلك  أنه طالما الهدف عسكرى فلا ضير من إبادة المدنيين تحت دعوى هذا الهدف الشريف  السلمى !!!! فى حين أن الإسلام كما ذكرت حرم ذلك تحريماً لا يقبل الشك..

إن كل ما أريد قوله هنا هو أن الإرهاب لم يكن ولن يكون حكراً على ديانة أو أيديولوجية..فالديانات بحد ذاتها لم تولد الإرهاب...وإنما ولده التشدد الناتج من ثقافة تعتبر نفسها طول الوقت فى موقف الدفاع عن النفس حين تقع تحت تهديدات كثيرة بسبب عدم شرعيتها وإجرامها فتود لو استطاعت  النيل ممن تعتقد فيهم بتهديد كيانها ومن ثم نجد أن هذا التصور مساهماً قوياً فى تعزيز أساليب ومناهج التشدد وتوليد طاقات العنف والتقوقع على الحالة بغية هذا الدفاع الموهوم..!!

ولعلنى آتساءل..
مَن طوال الوقت يستموت فى  الدفاع عن كيانه ووجوده بشتى الطرق والوسائل القذرة ويحشد القوى العالمية فى سبيل ذلك ويمارس الضغوط والحروب المستترة الجبانة ؟
من؟
المسلمون ؟
نحن ..الشعوب المسالمة !!!
مجرد سؤال ..


ثم من المستفيد من الترويج للإرهاب والحرب عليه مؤخراً ؟
أليست الأعمال بخواتيمها؟
أين هذه الخاتمة الحالية وكيف نراها؟

ثم بالإضافة لمعنى الإرهاب لغة وشرعاً هناك المعنى السياسى أيضاً الذين لم يتفقوا عليه ولكن يمكننا تداركه حتى ولو إعتباطاً من جملة الأحداث..ومن ثم تحليله لتسليط الضوء عليه..

يعنى يا حمادو..هناك بالتأكيد مرجعية..وهناك أصل وجذور ومحاسبة..

وأنا أتفق معك تماماً فى أن حوار الحضارات يلغى كل هذه الأفكار..وأؤمن تماماً بهذا الحوار بيد أن العالم لا يزال يرجح صخب الصراع الذى يعلو على صوت الحوار ..فى علاقة طويلة بين الشرق والغرب امتدت من تخوم العصور الوسطى حتى وقتنا الحاضر..علاقة شهدت شداً وجذباً..ومواقع ومعارك..ونقاطاً كثيرة للتلاقى ..ونقاطاً أكثر للإختلاف..وتبادل الإتهامات الذى  لم يترك مجال للتفاهم حول ما يهمنا من قضايا..وعلينا  بالفعل أن نعترف أن الجانبيين لم يجدوا حتى الآن الصيغة التى يستطيعا بها أن يتفاهما سوياً..ولكن الشرق لم يبدأ أبداً بالإيذاء !
نحن لم نكن أبداً مؤذيين..

حمادو
لاشك أننى سعدت بمشاركتك التى تفتح لى آفاقاً أوسع للنقاش ومرحباً بك فى أى وقت..انتظرك هنا من جديد ..وخاصة أنك فى قلب الحدث..داخل الصورة..داخل أوروبا كلها..إحدى طرفى القوى الكبرى..وأعرف أن لديك الكثير وأنك مناقش قوى وبارع  فى هذا الموضوع..

أشكرك مع تحياتى 
*

----------


## الصعيدي

أحييك دائما أختي الكريمة ندي على عطائك المتجدد .. وموضوعاتك الرائعة ..  :: 
كده الواحد مش هيلاحق يشارك في إيه وللا إيه  :: 
والحقيقة أنا متفق مع الأستاذة جيهان في تعليقها على الموضوع:



> وكعادتك دوما تأتين إلينا بكل ما يلمس واقعنا ويرتبط به إرتباطا وثيقا ومحاولة دائمة منك لسبر الأغوار وتتبع حقائق الأشياء بكل صبر وأناة والاهم عمق وجدية


طبعا الإخوة والأخوات الكرام أدلوا بدلوهم بما لا يدع زيادة لمستزيد .. واستفدت جدا من مشاركاتهم .. واستمتعت بفكرهم الراقي الجميل .. فجزاهم الله خيرا  :f: 

ولذلك أنا مش هاتكلم عن الإرهاب كموضوع .. لإني شايف إني مش هاضيف جديد
ولكن أنا هنا أحب أؤكد على بعض النقاط التي أعتبرها من الثوابت .. 

أولا : ارتبط الإرهاب، وهنا هاتكلم عن المسمى والمصطلح وليس الاسم .. لأن العبرة بالمسميات لا بالأسماء .. ارتبط باستعلاء قوى الكفر في الأرض .. وعلى رأسها اليهود .. ولم يكن هناك وجود لهذه الظاهرة أبدا في ظل استعلاء الإسلام في الأرض .. فالإسلام دين أمن وسلام .. وكوكب الأرض في ظل حكم الإسلام هو كوكب آمن .. يشيع فيه السلام .. هذه حقيقة تاريخية .. لاينكرها منصف
فثقافة الإسلام تفرض على المسلم أن يحسن معاملة العدو قبل الصديق .. ويحسن معاملة المسلم وغير المسلم
أما حين يتمكن غير المسلمين من حكم الدنيا .. وتتحكم في الأرض ثقافات لا تؤمن بالله ورسوله واليوم الآخر .. فلن نجد إلا الدمار والخراب .. والإرهاب
والله تعالى أخبرنا بذلك حين تحدث عن اليهود فقال (كلما أوقدوا نارا للحرب أطفأها الله .. ويسعون في الأرض فسادا) .. وهذا ما رأيناه ونراه يوميا في هذا الزمن

ثانيا : صنع أعداء الإسلام هذا الاسم ثم وضعوه كلافتة يصنفون تحتها كل من يخالف إرادتهم .. فهو كارت إرهاب كما يقولون .. فالواقع الآن في ظل النظام العالمي الجديد أن كل من يخالف الإدارة الأمريكية أو يعادي إسرائيل فهو متهم – أو معرض للاتهام – بتهمة الإرهاب .. سواء مارس الإرهاب كما نفهمه أم لم يمارسه .. لاسيما إذا كانت منطلقاته إسلامية .. فهو الإرهابي الأول بلا منازع .. وعلى هذا فإسرائيل اليوم تصنف تركيا – على لسان وزير السياحة الإسرائيلي ستاس ماسيجنيكوف - بأنها دولة ترعى الإرهاب ؟؟؟؟؟

ثالثا : تلعب الآلة الإعلامية المضللة .. والعميلة لليهودية العالمية دورا مهما في إطار إلصاق تهمة الإرهاب بالمسلمين .. سواء على مستوى الأفراد .. أو الدول ( ويكفينا فيلم الإرهابي كمثال بسيط لنرى بوضوح دور الإعلام في إظهار المسلمين كإرهابيين ) .. وذها على مستوى الدراما .. وأما على مستوى الأخبار والبرامج الوثائقية فحدث ولاحرج
والخطير أنه لا يوجد تقريبا في هذه الآلة الإعلامية من يصف أعمال اليهود ضد الفلسطينيين .. أو أعمال أمريكا وبريطانيا في العراق وأفغانستان .. لايوجد من يصف هذه الأعمال بالإرهاب

ولكيلا نعيش نظرية المؤامرة .. ونكتفي بالإشارة بأصابع الاتهام لكل من يكيد للإسلام والمسلمين فأعتقد أن من واجبنا كمسلمين في دول إسلامية أن :

أولا : الخروج من قمقم الهزيمة النفسية التي نجح أعداء الإسلام في إلحاقها بالمسلمين .. وأصبحنا نحن من داخلنا نشعر بأننا إرهابيين .. وأن خلف كل نقاب قنبلة .. وخلف كل لحية رشاش .. فاستعادة الثقة في أنفسنا .. وحسن الفهم لطبيعة ديننا هي الأساس
أقول هذا لأنني أرى من المسلمين من يمنع أبناءه من الصلاة في المسجد .. ومن يمنعهم من حضور دروس العلم خوفا عليهم من الإرهاب .. فأي هزيمة نفسية ألحقناها بأنفسنا بأيدينا لا بأيدي أعدائنا

ثانيا : الاقتناع التام بأن الإدارة الأمريكية ومن ورائها إسرائيل ومن لف لفيفهم من الأنظمة – وليس الحديث هنا عن شعوب – هي الأنظمة الإرهابية الحقيقية .. وهي التي تصنع الإرهاب وترعاه وتصدره لدول العالم .. فتشخيص الداء هو بداية طريق البحث عن الدواء

ثالثا: العمل الدؤوب على إقامة الدولة الإسلامية .. ذات النموذج الحضاري الفريد .. الذي يبهر غير المسلمين بأخلاقه وسلوكياته .. واحترامه لغير المسلمين .. ويحقق فعلا السلام العالمي .. والأمن والأمان للبشر كافة .. فذلك أولى من كتابة الكتب .. وإلقاء المحاضرات وتنظيم الندوات .. التي تتحدث عن تاريخ .. لايرى منه الحاضرون شيئا .. ولا يرون أهله وأتباعه يطبقون منه شيئا
وليست هذه دعوة للكف عن الدعوة بالكلمة والقلم .. ولكن أقول أن القدوة العملية أجدى وأشد أثرا من الكلام النظري

مش عارف طولت كده ليه  ::  .. بس الموضوع فعلا مثير للاهتمام .. والتعليق .. واشكرك مرة أخرى أختي الفاضلة على موضوعاتك المتميزة بحق ::

----------


## سيد حسن

> ا يمكن إدانة أي شخص بارتكاب جريمة إلا اذا كانت هناك أدلة وافرة يمكن اثباتها ضد المتهم في محاكمة عادلة وعلنية، كما أن المتهم يملك حق الحصول على محام للدفاع عنه. وأيضاً يعتبر المتهم بريئا حتى تثبت إدانته في محكمة قانونية.


*وهل تم تطبيق هذا المبدأ بالنسبة لمعتقلى سجن جوانتانامو فى الجزيرة الكوبية ومن تعتقلهم امريكا لدى حلفاءها باوروبا الشرقية .*

----------


## د. أمل

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته ..

             عزيزتى  " نــــدى " ..

                الموضوع هام و طويل و يحتاج إلى رد أطول .. لكنى سأختصر قدر المستطاع ..

    الإرهاب فى اللغة هو إلقاء الخوف و الرعب فى القلوب .. و هو منهى عنه إلا فى أحوال معينة .. 
    فمثلًا أسلوب الترغيب و الترهيب المتبع أحيانًا فى الخطاب الدينى و فى النصوص الدينية , فيكون الترهيب هنا من عقاب الله تعالى فى الآخرة حتى يتراجع الناس عن ارتكاب الأخطاء أو أن يسرع المخطئ بالتوبة ..

  المثال الآخر كما ورد فى الآية الكريمة فى سورة الأنفال  : " و أعدوا لهم ما استطعتم من قوة و من رباط الخيل ترهبون به عدو الله و عدوكم و آخرين من دونهم لا تعلمونهم الله يعلمهم و ما تنفقوا من شىء فى سبيل الله يوف إليكم و أنتم لا تُظلمون  (60) "

 فمعناه هنا أن نخوفهم فقط من الاعتداء علينا و مهاجمتنا و كف أذاهم عنا , و ليس المقصود أن نبدأ بالاعتداء عليهم .
تمامًا كتشديد العقوبة على المجرمين حتى يرتدع من يفكر فى الإقدام على ارتكاب الجرائم ..

         أما ما يطلق عليه الآن إرهابًا فهو وارد الخارج و صنيعتهم .. فنعرف جميعًا كيف نشأ تنظيم القاعدة و من الذى موله و ساعده ضد الشيشان .. 
      لم أكن أبدًا عنصرية , لكن بعد كل ما حدث و يحدث تولد عندى شعور بالازدراء تجاه الغرب , فتاريخهم الغير مشرف على الإطلاق حافل بكل أنواع الجرائم و الأمراض النفسية و الشذوذ , و حتى الآن لهم اليد العليا للشر فى العالم .. 
  و ليسوا كما يروجون لأنفسهم , فليسوا دعاة سلام و لا يحترمون الحقوق ولا آدمية الإنسان و لا الأديان كلها و خاصة الإسلام .. كل ما يريدونه هو مصالحهم فقط ..
    و للأسف لم يقدروا على المسلمين على مر التاريخ بدون الخيانة , فكلنا نعلم ما حدث فى أفغانستان و العراق و ما يحدث فى فلسطين , و لا ننسى والى عكا فى زمن الصليبيين ..
  و للأسف أيضًا أن معظم حكام المسلمين من الموالين للغرب فدأبوا على إرهاب شعوبهم و عملوا على نشر الفساد و الانحلال تقربًا لهذا العرب و إرضاءً له .. و بدلًا من أن يوجهوا الإعلام لتصحيح الأفكار المغلوطة عن الإسلام و توضيح حقيقته , نجد أن إعلامنا يسبق الغرب فى حربه على الإسلام و يشوه كل ما هو إسلامى و يصف أى نوع من الالتزام بالتطرف و الإرهاب ..
  لقد هان علينا ديننا و هانت علينا عزتنا , فهُنَّا على غيرنا ..

         فمنذ أن تم تقليص دور الأزهر الذى كان منارة للإسلام الصحيح الوسطى للعالم أجمع و و بقرار أحمق أصبح تابعًا للدولة أى تابعًا للحكومة و النظام الحاكم و أصبح ضعيفًا هشًا لا دور له .. 
    و حيث أن الإنسان بفطرته يميل إلى التدين و أن النظم الحاكمة أهملت بل تعمدت تقليص العلم الدينى لأجيال , فقد وجدت بعض التيارات المتطرفة  طريقها فى نشر أفكارها الخاطئة و العقيمة بين الشباب مما أدى إلى انتشار العمليات الإرهابية حتى ضد المسلمين و أعطى الذريعة السهلة للغرب لمهاجمة الإسلام ..
  فقد سئل الشيخ الجليل " محمد الراوى " ذات مرة عن رأيه فى المتطرفين , فأجاب بأن لكل فعل رد فعل .. فيجب أولًا أن نتفق على التوسط وأى تقصير فيه أو أى زيادة يُعد تطرفًا , فكلما انتشر الانحلال  سنجد على الجانب الآخر تشددًا ..

     و ما يحدث فى العراق من تفجيرات الله أعلم بمرتكبيها أساء إلى المقاومة الشريفة التى كانت تستهدف قوات الاحتلال ..
 أما ما يحدث من عمليات استشهادية ضد الصهاينة فهى مقاومة , لأن الكيان الصهيونى ليس دولة و كل ما يدَّعون أنه الشعب الإسرائيلى ما هو إلا جيشًا احتياطيًا باستثناء الأطفال و كبار السن .. فلا يوجد مستوطن إلا و هو مسلح ..
   و ما غير ذلك يُعد إرهابًا ..

 فيجب علينا نشر الدين الصحيح بين المسلمين أولًا و استعادة قوتنا فى شتى المجالات حتى نملك زمام أمورنا و حينها ستخبو كل هذه الافتراءات و التبجحات ..

  عذرًا للإطالة ..

----------


## فريق التواصل

> *وهل تم تطبيق هذا المبدأ بالنسبة لمعتقلى سجن جوانتانامو فى الجزيرة الكوبية ومن تعتقلهم امريكا لدى حلفاءها باوروبا الشرقية .*


لا يزال الرئيس أوباما ملتزماً بإغلاق المعتقل في خليج جوانتانامو. ومنذ بداية هذه الادارة، قمنا بنقل ما يقرب من 66 معتقلا إلى 26 دولة مختلفة، بالإضافة إلى نقل 40 معتقلا الى دول ثالثة. إن قائمة الدول التي تقوم بإعادة توطين معتقلي جوانتانامو تزيد باستمرار، وكما أننا نتشجع بمساعدة المجتمع الدولي لنا والذي يدعم جهود هذه الإدارة لإغلاق المعتقل. اليوم يوجد أقل من 175 معتقل في جوانتانامو. وكجزء من جهودنا لإغلاق هذا المعتقل، نواصل إجراء مناقشات مع عدد من الشركاء الأجانب بشأن حق عودة المعتقلين إلى أوطانهم وخيارات أخرى لإعادة توطينهم، في حين غيرهم من المعتقلين سيحاكمون على الجرائم الخطيرة التي ارتكبوها. كما أؤكد لك أنه قد أتيح للمحتجزين في جوانتانامو اللجوء إلى القانون حيث تمكنوا من الطعن في قانونية اعتقالهم وهذا بناء على قرار المحكمة العليا الأمريكية. كما أود أن أذكرك بأن الصليب الأحمر وعدد من المحامين والصحفيين قد قاموا  بزيارات للمركز بانتظام.

من المهم أن تفهم أنه طبقاً لقوانين الحرب، يمكن لأية دولة قانونياً احتجاز المقاتلين الأعداء إلى حين توقف الأنشطة العدائية. وبذلك، فإن اعتقال الأعداء المقاتلين أثناء الحرب ليس عقوبة جنائية، وهكذا لا يتطلب هذا الأمر توجيه الإتهام  أو المرافعة رسميا في محكمة قانونية. 

وعلاوةً على ذلك، فمقاتلو القاعدة لا يقاتلون لحكومة معترف بها، ولا يرتدون زياً عسكرياً أو شعاراً، وهم دائماً يتجاهلون جميع قوانين النزاع المسلح في حين يتعمدون استهداف المدنيين و إيذاءهم، وبذلك يشكلون خطراً كبيراً على المدنيين وقوات التحالف. هذه العوامل جميعها هي الأسباب وراء عدم تمتع معتقلي جوانتانمو بصفة "أسرى حرب." المنطق الرئيسي لإعتقال هؤلاء الأعداء المقاتلين خلال زمن الحرب هو لمنعهم من الرجوع إلى ساحة المعركة لإعادة الإشتراك في الأنشطة العدوانية.

تقوم محكمة مراجعة وضع المعتقلين بتقييم كل معتقل في جوانتانمو ومن ثم تقرر ما إذا كانت معايير "مقاتل عدو" تنطبق على المعتقل أم لا. وجميع المعتقلين يتلقون هذه التقييمات. وأيضاً، يحق لكل معتقل طلب مراجعة تقييمه من قبل محكمة الإستئناف لواشنطن العاصمة.

----------


## المسافر العربى

السلام عليكم الاخوة الكرام اعضاء المنتدى 

الإرهاب كلمة في اللغة العربية اشتقت من الرهبة والتخويف، وكلمة "Terror" في الإنجليزية تعني الخوف وقد اشتق منها مصطلح Terrorism.

وقد اختلف في المعنى السياسي لكلمة ارهاب العربية إلى قسمين :

عرفه البعض بانه أي عمل عدواني يستخدم العنف والقوة ضد المدنيين ويهدف إلى إضعاف الروح المعنوية للعدو عن طريق إرهاب المدنيين بشتّى الوسائل العنيفة. ويتخذ الإرهاب أماكن متعددة بين العدو إلا ساحة المعركة التي يشرّع بها استخدام العنف. فنجد الإرهاب يستهدف الطائرات المدنية وما تتعرض له من اختطاف، والمدينة المكتظة بالسكان وما ينالها من تفجيرات واغتيالات. ويُعرف كل من يضلع في بث الخوف والرهبة في قلوب الأمنين بالإرهابي أو الإرهابية.

أما في الإسلام فالعبارة تحمل بعض اللبس في تفسيرها حيث يعتبر نوع من إعداد القوة والسلاح لإثارة الرعب في نفوس الاعداءوتخويفهم لمنعهم من الاعتداء على المسلمين اي انه نوع من العمليات الاحترازية العسكرية حيث ورد في الآية القرآنية:

﴿وَأَعِدُّوا لَهُمْ مَا اسْتَطَعْتُمْ مِنْ قُوَّةٍ وَمِنْ رِبَاطِ الْخَيْلِ تُرْهِبُونَ بِهِ عَدُوَّ اللَّهِ وَعَدُوَّكُمْ وَآخَرِينَ مِنْ دُونِهِمْ لَا تَعْلَمُونَهُمُ اللَّهُ يَعْلَمُهُمْ وَمَا تُنْفِقُوا مِنْ شَيْءٍ فِي سَبِيلِ اللَّهِ يُوَفَّ إِلَيْكُمْ وَأَنْتُمْ لَا تُظْلَمُونَ﴾«‌8‏:60»

كما هو واضح من هذه الآية فإن المقصود من الإرهاب هنا هو استهداف العدو في الحرب وليس المدنيين.

----------


## اليمامة

> الإرهاب 
> 
> موضة قديمة متجددة لعن الله من أحدثها و من جددها 
> 
> الإرهاب بالمعنى اللغوي البسيط يعني التخويف و الترويع .. و ليس بالضرورة الإيذاء ..
> 
> و لكن هذا في اللغة .. اما الواقع فله لغة أخرى .. و معان أخرى
> 
> لعن الله جورج بوش الإبن (و لعنة الله ايضا على بوش الأب) فهو الذي جعل من هذا المصطلح عصا غليظة يستطيع كل من له سطوة أن يستخدمه في قهر مخالفيه أو اعدائه 
> ...


*

نعم الإرهاب... المصطلح القديم الجديد..

فكلمة  Terrorism  استخدمت لأول مرة عام 1795 من قبل السياسة الفرنسية بعد الثورة الفرنسية لإسكات صوت المعارضيين لها واعتقالهم..
ومع مطلع القرن العشرين كانت كلمة الإرهاب لها معانى تتعلق بالمقاومة حين كانت تستخدم لوصف أشخاص يعارضون الحكومات المستبدة وكذلك الأشخاص الذين كانوا يخالفون الأوامر العسكرية أو السياسية للجهات المعنية المختلفة مثلما فى حالة الحرب عندما يتجنبون مثلاً  إبادة أهداف مدنية لا صلة لها بحملتهم العسكرية..فكانوا يطلقون على هذا التمرد الإيجابى  إرهاب..
وفى منتصف القرن العشرين أو فى الأربعينيات على وجه الدقة ظهر لأول مرة مصطلح الحرب على الإرهاب..وذلك فى الحملة الواسعة التى إقيمت من قبل سلطات الإنتداب البريطانى فى فلسطين للدفاع عن مدنيين فلسطينيين إستهدفتهم منظمتى أرجون وشيترن  وبعدها قامت قوات الإنتداب بحملة صحفية فى الجرائد حملت هذا العنوان  War on Terrorism 
وانتشرت هذه العبارة أكثر فى السبعينيات حيث كانت منشورة على غلاف مجلة time magazine  فى عام 1977لمقال يخص مجموعة من المعارضيين السوفيتيين لحكوماتهم وكذلك بعض حكومات أوروبا
حتى جاءت أحداث سبتمبر 2001 وأحدثت تغيير فى العبارة لتشمل الحرب على الإرهاب حملات شرسة متنوعة وممتدة على الأصعدة الإعلامية والأمنية والإقتصادية والعسكرية..وكان أساس التغيير هو تلفيق الدين بالإرهاب بأى وسيلة ممكنة ..حيث يتم وصف الجهة أو المنظمة الإرهابية بالمنظمة المتطرفة دينياً ..التى تتطرف فى تطبيق الدين


وكان هذا المعنى الأخير هو المعنى الذى رسخته السياسة الأمريكية بعد أحداث سبتمبر 2001بقيادة الرئيس الأمريكى جورج بوش على الصعيدين الداخلى والخارجى لكونها حرب غير محددة الملامح ومختلفة الأبعاد والأهداف ولأنهم فيها يحاربون أفكار ودين متطرف لا تحدهما حدود معينة..حتى أن الحرب على الإرهاب كانت المحور الرئيسى لسياسات جورج بوش على مستوى العالم أجمع والشغل الشاغل له والذى على إثره أدينت أمريكا وضاعت ميزانية الفائض عندها حيث اهدرت فى نفقات الحرب على الإرهاب ..


وإستنادًا إلى منشورات معهد الدراسات الإستراتيجية وهو معهد بريطاني تأسس عام 1958 فان الأهداف الرئيسية للحرب على الارهاب يمكن تلخيصها بالنقاط التالية:
•	قطع الملاذ الآمن للإرهابيين للحيلولة دون إنشاء معسكرات تدريب أو رص صفوف أعضاء ما يسمى بالمجموعات الإرهابية.
•	قطع تدفق الدعم المالى لما يسمى بالمنظمات الإرهابية.
•	إلقاء القبض على المشتبهين بإنتماءهم إلى ما يعتبر مجاميع إرهابية.
•	الحصول على المعلومات بطرق مختلفة مثل الاستجواب والتنصت والمراقبة والتفتيش.
•	تحسين مستوى أداء أجهزة المخابرات الخارجية والأمن الداخلي.
•	تقليل أو قطع الدعم من المواطنيين المتعاطفين لما يسمى بالمجموعات الإرهابية عن طريق تحسين المستوى المعيشي وتوفير فرص العمل.
•	الاستعمال الكثيف لأجهزة التنصت لكي يكون اعتماد ما يسمى بالمجاميع الإرهابية على الوسائل البدائية البطيئة في التواصل ونقل المعلومات.
•	إقامة علاقات دبلوماسية متينة مع حكومات الدول التي تشكل جبهة للحرب ضد الإرهاب.
و هذه النقاط المذكورة من قبل المعهد تظهر بوضوح مدى تشعب هذا النوع من الصراع حيث أن هناك جهود عسكرية واقتصادية واستخباراتية وأمنية ودبلوماسية حكومية ودبلوماسية شعبية يجب التنسيق بينها فى هذه الحرب اللعينة.
" المصدر الوكيبيديا "


وبالرغم من صعوبة تحديد ساحة محددة لهذه الحرب إلا أن الولايات المتحدة اعتبرت هذه المناطق الجغرافية كجبهات لما سمي بالحرب على الإرهاب :
•	جنوب آسيا وبالتحديد أفغانستان وباكستان.
•	الشرق الأوسط وبالتحديد العراق والسعودية واليمن.
•	جمهوريات الاتحاد السوفيتي السابق وبالتحديد الشيشان وجورجيا وأوزبكستان.
•	جنوب شرق آسيا وبالتحديد فلبين وتايلند وإندونيسيا
•	أفريقيا وبالتحديد جيبوتي وإثيوبيا وإريتريا وكينيا والصومال والسودان وجمهورية تنزانيا المتحدة

"المصدر الوكيبيديا "

وهكذا جعل مصطلح الإرهاب مطية مرنة جداً من السهل جذبها وإثارة أطرافها المترامية التى برغم خبثها إلا أن أذنابها معروفة وواضحة لنا...

ولاشك أن الصراع الأزلى بين المصنفين على أنهما الشرق والغرب..ثقافتهما..صراع حضارتهما ..هو ما أوجب ظهور هذا المصطلح المراوغ  لتتمكن القوى الكبرى ذات الصيت والبأس  عسكريا واقتصادياً وسياسياً من تنفيذ مخططاتها واشاعة نمط وفكر موحد على مستوى العالم يوفر لها تسكين الأنطمة الأخرى على أن تكون مجرد أنظمة تابعة لها ..تحفظ الأمن والإستقرار.بحيث تضمن عدم معارضتها لا فى فكر ولا فى أسلوب ولا فى نهج ولافى  سياسة..وهانحن اليوم نرى المخطط ينتشر ويستفحل أمره وتزداد السيطرة على البلاد ذات المواقع الإستراتيجية المليئة بالثروات والمغانم والموارد الإقتصادية بعد أن سقطت أنظمتها واحدة تلو الأخرى فى الحرب على الإرهاب وهذا لأنها بالطبع الأضعف ولا يهم كونها الأحق من عدمها ..فى مواجهة قوى القمع والمك هذه..فلو لم ينفع القمع جاز المكر والعكس صحيح..أو الأثنيين معاً وهذا غالباً ما يحدث اليوم..
ومن أخطر الوسائل الإرهابية الخبيثة الأخرى من وجهة نظرى الخاصة هى قنبلة العولمة الموقوتة..والعولمة فى حد ذاتها فلسنا على خلاف عليها إذا ما قبلناها بشروطنا نحن التى تحفظ لنا هيبتنا وتاريخنا وهويتنا..
أما العولمة المستوردة التى يصدرونها لنا بهدف المحو وخلق الإنسان العالمى ..فإننا بالتأكيد لن نقبلها.. تلك القنبلة الإرهابية الناعمة التى وبكل أسف بدأت تنفث خبثها فى شبابنا..وتنمطنا قسرياً حتى كادت تلغينا وهو ما نعانى منه الآن من إشكالية الإنتماء وضعف الحضور التاريخى..وبطء التحريك..

وأنا الحقيقة آتساءل ما الهدف الشريف ياترى من هذه العولمة ؟ لماذا اخترعوها وصدروها لنا ؟ أليتواصلوا معنا حقاً ولكى يجعلوا العالم قرية صغيرة ؟
وما حاجتهم لنا نحن القوم مدعى التقدم والتحضر.. نحن الشعوب البدائية الإرهابية  برأيهم !!!
لماذا إذن يريدون التواصل معنا لو كنا كما يدعون؟
أمن أجل حوار الحضارات والأديان..الحوارات والأديان التى يحترمونها فى ظل سياستهم التعسفية المجرمة الصهيونية الفعل والمنبع !!!

التفسير الوحيد الذى يجب أن يدركه كل عاقل هو أن الهدف الواضح جدًا من وراء كل ذلك هو الطمع..الطمع فى ثروات هذه البلاد..جنون السلطة والهيمنة العالمية..ولهث الرأسمالية المستمر فى السيطرة واستشراء نفوذها ومصالحها والهدف الأعظم الأهم وهو  القضاء على الإسلام الذى ذكرت فيه سيرتهم على أنهم أعدائنا الأصليين وكذلك من ضمن أهدافهم القضاء على هؤلاء العرب الهمجيين وتخليص العالم من بداوتهم وشرورهم وارساء قواعد الدولة الصهيونية ..

يعنى نظرة متعالية متعجرفة وليتها ممتلئة..بل إنها لا تزن سوى الفراغ والتخلف..
أليست العولمة هذه هى احدى طرق الحرب بمعناها المعاصر..حرب الأفكار والمعتقدات..الحرب التى لا تخضع لمكان ولا زمان ولا طرفى قتال..الحرب المفتوحة المتعددة الأهداف ..
الحقيقة تبدو لى المسألة على أنها مؤامرة عالمية كبرى..فحتى لو خدعت نفسى وادعيت أننى المتربصة..المريضة بثقافة المؤامرة والنزاع..بإمعان النظر سنجد أنه من الطبيعى جداً فى كل زمان ومكان أن يوجد أشخاص سواء عندنا أو عندهم من معدومى الحس الدينى أو الوطنى أو التاريخى..بمعنى أنهم منفلتين..لا تمسكهم أى جذور أو هويات أو أصول تاريخية أو انتماءات..
هؤلاء الأشخاص أجد أنه من الطبيعى كذلك أن يتسموا بالغرابة التى قد تكون على شكل توليد أعمال عنف وتخريب مثلاً أو خيانات ومقايضات وهكذا..

فليس من الموضوعى بالمرة أن يطلقوا علينا الإرهابيين وأن ديننا هو المصدر للإرهاب والداعى له..فالإرهاب ليس حكراً علينا ولا هو اختراعنا الحصرى ولا كشفنا..

وان أردنا البداية الحقيقة للإرهاب.. فالبداية كانت من عندهم ..البداية الإرهابية يسجل التاريخ أنها انطلقت من أسرة " هاسموسيان " اليهودية..التى شن أفرادها هجمات ضد الحكم الرومانى فى فلسطين وسمموا مياة الأنهار والآبار وقتذاك..وما أشبه اليوم بالبارحة وكأن التاريخ يعيد نفسه...وكيف أن الإرهاب والتطرف فى بنية ذلك الكيان الصهيونى منذ الأزل...

وهنا تبدو روعة اللعبة وأقصى متعتها..

عندما تدرك القوى الغاشمة الكبرى تلك الحقيقة..حقيقة وجود هؤلاء الأفراد الفاقدى الهوية والإنتماء..ما أسهل عليها ساعتها أن تقوم بتجنيدهم لجعلهم أساس لدعايتها السياسة العظيمة..عندما تستغلهم أنظمتها السرية وتتلاعب بهم إذ تجندهم لخدمة أغراضها فى البلدان المختلفة فتجعل منهم جماعات أو حتى أفراد يعتبروا نواة لجماعات متطرفة أو إرهابية تورطهم فى أنشطة تدميرية ..فتضرب بذلك عصفورين بحجر واحد ..أولاً تصنع منهم أعدائها الذين تحاربهم وتلفت إليهم وإليها أنظار الشعوب والعالم أجمع على أنها القوة التى تدعو للسلام والديمقراطية وتحارب الإرهاب والعنصرية وكذلك تتنصل من مسئولياتها عندما تلهى الشعوب عن النظر إلى المشكلات الأخرى الواقعية التى لا تقيم لها السلطة السياسية أى اعتبار..والمكسب الآخر الثانى عندما تحدث إستجابة عكسية لدى شعوب البلدان الضعيف المستهدفة ..فتزرع تلك الخلايا التى أعدت إرهابية تتمشدق بالدين أو أى أيديولوجية أخرى وتدعى إليها وتتخفى فى الدين تحت دعوى الخلاص والتحرر وحقوق الإنسان ..وتبقى هذه الإيديولوجيات فى المجتمع ..فتعمل على تفرقة المجتمع المدنى..تعطل الحراك ..تصنع أزمة وحدة وتلاقى وربط..تفرق أكثر مما تسد..تشعل الناس...تعطل التغيير..تدعو لوهمية الخلاص والتحرر..ولا يمنع أن تكون السلطة السياسية لتلك البلدان الضعيفة مشاركة فعالة فى هذا المخطط بل ربما يكون كل شىء خطط تحت سمعها وبصرها وهذا حقيقى فعلاً..فيظل الناس بكل أسف واقعيين تحت التأثير السلبى لهذه الجماعات الوهمية وخاصة عندموا يصدقونهم ولا يتصورون أنهم مدسوسون وأنهم عملاء..ونتتشر بالتدريج روح اليأس والتراخى وفقدان العزيمة والإرادة لتتشتت الأحزاب لو وجدت  فى هذا الصراع الذى لا يفضى إلى أى شىء ..


وهكذا يظل المجتمع متخبط ..مستقبلاً جيداً لكل ما يأتى إليه من الخارج..ممتص لدرجة التشبع لكل القيم الإستهلاكية والأنماط المعيشية والثقافية التى لا تخصنا وإنما يكون هدفها الأعظم هو مسخنا..فهى قيم ذات طبيعة إستخدامية ..يختفى أثرها تماماً بمجرد الإستعمال وتقذف  بعد ذلك فى سلة المهملات حيث لا قيمة لها تذكر نظير ما تم استبدالها به.. 


وهذه الطريقة بالفعل تسير جنباً إلى جنب مع شعارات الديمقراطية الحديثة التى تنادى بالسلام والأمان وحرية الإنسان وهذه الكلمات العائمة المغرية..فى حين أنها تسعى حثيثاً حثيثاً نحو هذه المهمة ولكن بشكل حريرى ناعم ..مغرى...يجعلنا نتمرد حتى على مسئولياتنا وواجباتنا بدلاً من أن نتمسك بها ويقوم كل شخص حتى ولو على المستوى الفردى بتحمل تبعات مسئولياته العملية والوطنية..


وهى من جديد لعبة الدعاية السياسية وعلاقتها بالسلطة السياسية التى يهمها أولاً وأخيرًا اختراع عدو تطلق ناحيته كلاب دعاويها السياسية لتستطيع من خلالهم جذب شرائح المجتمع العريضة لها وإلهائها عن ما يدور حقيقة فى الدهايز السياسية الخفية..أضف إلى الكلاب المسعورة طرق الإكراه المختلفة التى تمارسها من اعتقالات ووتصفيات وتعذيب..تلك الطرق التى تساعد بنجاعة فى قطع الألسنة سواء بالذوق أو بالترهيب والتخويف المستمرين...تلك الطرق التى تمنع العقل عن التفكير وكأنما أصابته قذيفة من السماء تسكته للأبد ..
ولعل الأحداث من بعد 11 سبتمبر هى أقوى دليل على مدى الحقارة والإستبداد الذين قامت بهما أمريكا ضد الشعوب العربية والإسلامية تحت عبارة الحرب على الإرهاب...أو الحرب على الإسلام..


والحقيقة اخوانى أن لدى شواهد لا تقبل الشك..شواهد حية..ماتت نعم..ولكنها لازلت حية بقلبى..حيث أنها حقيقية تماماً وكانت ذات يوم على أرض الواقع..
شواهد أقرت أن ندالة الجنود الأمريكان لم تكن لها حدود..هؤلاء معدومى الشرف..عندما كانوا يقتحمون المنازل..ويهجمون على النساء ويختطفون من أياديهم وأعناقهم وآذانهم مصوغاتهم الذهبية تحت تهديد السلاح وبعد أن يكبلوا الرجال وينهالوا عليهم ضرباً وايذاء..وكانوا يطالبونهم بإظهار كل الأموال التى فى المنزل والأطعمة وإلا سينتهكونهم ويقتلونهم ...صدقونى هذا حقيقى..هذا حدث بالفعل لإناس أشد ما تكون صلة القرابة بينى وبينهم !!!


أرأيتم..
هذه أمريكا..
هؤلاء هم الجنود الأمريكان..المرتزقة..الأوغاد..
هؤلاء مدعى التقدم والحضارة..
هؤلاء اللصوص والهمجيين 
هذه هى أمريكا التى حاربت العراق وأفغانستان وباكستان وفلسطين وغيرهم من أجل الديمقراطية ومن أجل حقوق الإنسان..
هذا هو حوار الحضارات ..حوارهم القذر الحقيقى..

ما أعظم دينى الذى لم ينادى بقتل أعزل ولا انتهاك حرمة ولا اقتحام منزل بدون استئذان..
ما أرقاه وأعلاه وأسماه

وما نحن إلا قوم  لنا أخلاقياتنا ومبادئنا مهما صنعت بنا العولمة هذه..لن نصل أبداً لأفعالهم هذه..
لن ننحدر أبدا لهذا المستوى..
لن نتحول للصوص ومرتزقة وبهائم..
أين النووى...أين الإرهاب..أين الأسلحة التى وجدوها بعدما فعلوا ما فعلوا !!!
أين أكاذيبهم التى ملأوا آذاننا والعالم بها !!
 سيضعهم التاريخ لاشك فى مزبلته ولو بعد حين....وهذا هو مصير الطغاة المعتدين..


أخى العزيز ...فاضل 

كم أنا شاكرة لك مداخلتك التى جاءت رائعة حيث ألمت بأبعاد كثيرة لهذا الموضوع الهام والمفتوح جدا كقضيته.. 
مداخلة كعادتك من أروع ما تكون..

ولن أنسى أن أؤكد معك على الإعلام المخرب..هذه الآداة التى يمكننى وبكل جدارة تصنيفها هى الأخرى بالإرهابية ..فما الذى تمارسه علينا سوى التخويف والترويع والإسكات على نظرية التنافر الإدراكى ..فعندما تتواتر على أذهاننا أفكار وقناعات مزيفة وكاذبة..يبدأ العقل بمرور الوقت فى تصديقها وينتقل إلى حالة الإعتياد والتيقن بصحتها ويرفض بمرور الوقت كل ما من شأنه أن يتعارض مع تلك القناعات التى آمن بها فى غفلة الوعى التى سبق تهيئتها..

نعم أخى..
نعم  ألف مرة 
يبدو أن العالم كله أصابته حمى الإرهاب
لا أستطيع أن أصدق أن العالم يسير هكذا بكل بساطة نحو الإنفجار طواعية !!!!




.*

----------


## محمد حسيـــن

اختي العزيزه ندي المبدعه دائما ةالاتيه لنا دائما بكل جديد 
حتي محاوله ترتيب الافكار للرد في هذا الموضوع كانت مساله صعبه 
ربما لكثره المعطيات ..وربما لدسامه الموضوع ..وربما للاثنين معا 
وبعد مشاركات الاخوه الافاضل السابقه علي مااساقول اقول انه بالفعل قيل ماكنت اقوله 
في هذا الموضوع ..الذي اصبح بكل اسف هو سمه العصر الحالي 
فالكل اصبح يدين بالارهاب من وجهه نظر الاخر 
فالمسلمين ارهابيين في عيون الغرب 
والغرب ارهابي في عيون المسلمين 
والمحتل ارهابي في نظر المقاوم 
والمقاوم ارهابي في نظر المستبد الطاغي 
العالم كله لم يتوحد علي اضفاء معني مكتمل لهذا المدلول .. 
من علي الحق وم علي الباطل ..مساله  تحتاج الي جهد عظيم في البحث والتجليل 
لعل بدايته وانتي تسالين : هل اصبح العالم كله ارهابي .. 
قد اوافق ..افتراضيه هذا السؤال 
نعم سيدتي ..اصبح يبدو الان بان العالم كله ارهابي ..
هذا لان معني السلام الحق ..متغيب او قولي بالاجدي انه مغيب بفعل فاعل  
لماذا اصبح العالم ارهابيا ..؟؟ 
اذا قرنا كلمه الارهاب بمعني القوه ..فانظري معي الان الي القوه .. 
القوه الموجوده قوه مجرده من اي قيم ايمانيه او اسلاميه او اخلاقيه 
بل وغير مؤمنه باي قيم او مثل عليا .. 
القوه الموجوده في ايدي اصحاب القوه ..قوه غائب عنها معني الايمان 
مقاليد الامور ليست في ايدي اقوياء ..امناء او مؤمنين ..بل في ايدي اقوياء ..وفقط 
وعنصر القوه دائما اذا تجرد عنه عنصر الايمان ..تحولت تلك القوه الي همجيه ووجشيه وافتراء واستبداد فاحش 
التتار كانو كذلك ..اقوياء فقط ..فوصفو بالهمج والصليبين ايضا كذلك ..ونعتو بالوحشيه 
وامريكا الان ..واسرائيل ..هم اخس واقذر واندل قوه عرفها العالم  
لان قوتهم قوه مجرده من اي فيم او مثل ..وبالتالي اصبحت قوه غاشمه 
ولذا يشهد التاريخ العام وليس الاسلامي فقط  
بانه ما من قوه عرفت العالم معني التسامح والقيم والمثل العليا الا الدين الاسلامي 
يشهد بذلك الغرب انفسهم الذين يصفونا الان بالارهابيين ..
فقامت حضارتهم اليوم علي حضارتنا بالامس ..ومكتبات قرطبه والاندلس الي الان تشهد بذلك 
ويوم ان اعطي قسيس القدس مفاتيح الاقصي لعمر بن الخطاب مستنجدا اياه بان يظل الاقصي في حمي المسلمين 
ويوم ان طرد اليهود من اوربا ولم يجدو ماوي الا تركيا حيث كانت وقتها الخلافه العثمانيه .. 
كل هذا يؤكد لهم (وليس لنا لاننا متيقنون) بان الاسلام ابدا ماكان دين الارهاب .. 
وهذا مثبت في تاريخهم قبل تاريخنا .. فما الاسلام ابدا ليوصف بالارهاب ...
هم دائما ( كل اعداء هذا الدين ) ينظرون الي الايه (؛ واعدو لهم ماستطعتم من قوه )
ولا ينظرون ..بل لايريدون ان ينظرون الي ( يايها الذين امنو ادخلو في السلم كافه ) 
وللاسف هناك من لمسلمين ايضا من لايفهم الا هذا فوقع دون ان يدري في نفس الدائره 
فاستخدم العنف ..كوسيله ..ولكنهم علي اي حال قلائل ..  

اذن لماذا الان والان فقط وبالتحديد من وقت انتكاسه المسلين ظهر معني الارهاب ولم يظهر قبل ذلك .. 
لان القوه الموجوده قوه في ايدي غير مؤمنين باي قيم وبالتالي اصبحنا نراها الان بهذه الغلظه ..
انظري معني الي الايتين الكريمتين : 
يايها الذين امنو ادخلو في السلم كافه ... 
السلم هنا معناها السلام ..والنداء من الله موجه الي المسلمين بانه لامانع ابدا 
من الدخول الي حصن السلام 
حتي وان كان يضم من علي غير دين الاسلام 

واربطيها بالايه الاخري التي تقول  :
((مالكم لاترجون لله وقارا ))

هنا تكمن اجابتك سيدتي حول سؤالك.. هل اصبح العالم كله ارهابيا ؟؟ 
الجواب ..اصبح العالم لايرجو لله وقارا .. 
اصبح امر الله في الارض معطل بايدينا 
لكان الايه الثانيه جواب لاي انتكاسه تمر بنا ونسال عن سببها .. 
وللاسف ..الارض لاتسير علي غير مايريد ربنا ويرضي 
وبالتالي اصبحنا نري فيها مالا يرضينا ..  

////

دمتي بخير يمامه 
ودام لنا قلمك الفياض

----------


## اليمامة

> ندى ، الاعزاء
> 
> السلام عليكم
> 
> فى الايام الاولى من محاولة اغتيال مبارك الفاشلة فى اديس ابابا والتى خصصت تقريبا لزيارات الوفود المهنئة بنجاته من الاغتيال وتحديدا عند زيارة وفد معارضة سودانى مقيم فى القاهرة ورغبة منه ربما للدخول على الخط واستغلال اجواء التوتر بين مصر والسودان ونظام البشير – الترابى انذاك قام احد مفوهى الوفد السودانى باطلاق مصطلح رنان ساعتها وهو مصطلح " الهوس الدينى " اختزالا منه لحالة النشاط الدينى او الانتماء السياسى لمن حاولوا قتل مبارك فى اثيوبيا كما زعم النظام المصرى ساعتها ان من حاول فعلها هم من التيارات الاسلامية المصرية فى الخارج المعارضة والممولة من الحكومة السودانية او على الاقل مباركة من النظام السودانى الذى كان يتحلى بالصبغة الاسلامية وقتها وربما هناك من الصقها بالقاعدة او تنظيم الجهاد المصرى .
> 
> وعلى كل حال فقد تم استخدام مصطلح جديد يساعد وينشط مصطلح الارهاب وهو " الهوس الدينى " وقد لاحظت ان المصطلح اعجب النظام المصرى جدا فاخذ فى ترديده فى تلك الفترة بكثافة وكل من سار على خط الهجوم على الفاعلين .
> 
> ورغم ان المصطلح له بريق ورنان وقد يصدق فى حالات ويكذب فى حالات اخرى الا انه هو الاخر دخل فى توأمة مع مصطلح الارهاب فى وصف المؤمنين بقضية ما وقد كانت تلك القضية دينية محضة واتساءل ماذا لو كان الفاعلون من التيار الشيوعى هل كان ليصدق المصطلح عليهم ام ان الامر بحاجة لتفصيل مصطلح اخر مناسب وتنميط الحركة المعارضة بنمط معين حتى يسهل على الناس تذكرهم واتهامهم به بسرعة ويسر .
> ...


 *
وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاتة..
أهلاً بمحللنا البارع الأستاذ القدير سيد حسن..
ازيك يا أستاذ سيد..أرجو أن تكون فى أحسن صحة وخير حال
الحقيقية يا أستاذ سيد أنك لمست كبد الحقيقة تقريباً بمداخلتك هذه التى هى من أروع ما يكون وبهذا المشهد تحديدًا الذى أصبح متكررًا فى عالم اليوم حيث أصبح الإسلام هو كبش الفداء الذى تنسب إليه كل ما يتصادف أن يخالفه فى الأنساق السياسية والإجتماعية والاقتصادية الجديدة..
أتفق معك تماماً تماماً فى كل ما ذهبت إليه واسمح لى أن أضيف على ردك الرائع بعض هذه الرتوش البسيطة التى تعضد من قناعتى بكل ما جاء فيه..

وتصور يا أستاذى أن ما يحيرنى هو هذا المنطق الصبيانى الذى يخرج علينا بالتفسيرات المختلفة والمفاهيم المضللة المبتكرة عن الإرهاب الذى يختبىء فى الإسلام !!
ولعل مصطلح الهوس الدينى هذا واحداً من تلك المصطلحات العابثة التى خرجت لتلتصق بالدين مع سبق الإصرار والترصد..والأعجب أن تتخذه الحكومات الإسلامية فيجرى على ألسنتها كنوع من الترديد البغبغاوى الأجوف وسط حشد هائل من  كدابين الزفة والعملاء والمموهين...

 هو منطق الإختزال والضغط إذن ..تلك الآلية التى يستخدمونها الجهلاء عندما  يريدون ضغط كل مظاهر الإسلام وتنوعه بمثل هذا التعسف فى داخل حادثة مخططة تؤطر فى إطار ضيق ..تعلق فيه هذه الإدعاءات والمفاهيم الفجة المتعمدة الإساءه للدين فى حين أن الحقيقة تتضح كاملة أمام من يتعمق قليلاً.. أو من يفهم قليلاً..من ينتمى ويصدق يا سيدى..

وهذه الآلية تذكرنى بنهج اليهود عندما تتبع منهجاً عتيقاً يعتمد على إطلاق التعميمات الفورية والميسرة أو المجادلة اللعينة فى أمور محسومة ..فُيلغى عن المادة المزعوم تغطيتها حقيقة ما فى عالمها من تنوع وتعقيد يجعلان من أى عنصر من عناصر هذا العالم مجرد توجه لابد أن تكون بالضرورة هنا توجهات أخرى مضادة له..هذا التعميم وهذه التعمية لكى يمرا بسلام وسهولة اعتمدا على تصوير الاسلام على أنه تهديد الحضارة الغربية ويستثمران فى ذلك ما يموج به عالم المسلمين من قلاقل وسلوكيات فردية لا علاقة لها للإسلام كدين ومنظومة روحية وأخلاقية بها .. وللأسف الشديد هذه الحالات الفردية الضعيفة هى الحجج والذرائع التى يستشهد بها اليوم هواة إلتقاط القشور لكى يحكموا بها الحكم الغير موضوعى على دين كامل ويفرغوا أمة ذات تاريخ وثقافة عريقة من أصولها ..

والعجيب أن الذاكرة التلفيقية اللغرب ولهؤلاء تلصق ما يعجبها بالإسلام وتنزع عنها ما هو فى جذورها أصلاً..فعلى سبيل المثال ألصق الغرب إثم تجارة الرقيق بالمسلمين وحدهم وكأن سفن العبيد المكبلين بالأغلال والمخطوفين من ساحل إفريقيا الغربى بالملايين والمنقولين قسرًا إلى الشواطىء الشرقية من الأمريكتين لم تكن تجارة غريبة أو لم تحدث على الإطلاق..!!!!

والحقيقة أن هذا العوار الفكرى هو فى حقيقته امتداد لممارسات معرفية غريبة قديمة ارتبطت فى معظم فترات القرون الوسطى وحتى مطلع عصر النهضة فى أوربا بتصوير الإسلام ببشاعة ولم يكن هناك وراء تلك البشاعة فى التصوير أو التزوير غير دوافع سياسية ومخاوف مردها أن الأحداث الواقعية فى العالم الحقيقى من حول الغرب  آنذاك جعلت من الإسلام قوة جبارة تهدد أساطيلها المواقع الأوربية المتقدمة على امتداد قرون وحتى بعد أن تعرض عالم الإسلام للتدهور وبدأت أوربا عصر الرقى والنهوض لم تبارح أوربا ذكريات الخوف من القوة الإسلامية التى كانت وحتى مع اكتساح القوى الإستعمارية الغربية لمعظم بلدان العالم الإسلامى ظلت آليه العداء الكامن من غلاة الغربيين للإسلام تنمو وأخذت هذه الآلية أشكالاً أكثر تعقيدًا تمثلت منذ آواخر القرن الثامن عشر على الأقل وحتى يومنا هذا...

الحقيقة يا أستاذ سيد أن الإسلام اليوم يعانى اختطافاً مزدوجاً من ناحيتين..
الناحية الأولى ما يقوم به نفر من المنتمين لعالم الإسلام بالدين ..والوطن بالجنسية..من المحسوبين علينا من هذين الإتجاهين..ممن يتعمدون التعمية ووالتعميم السابق ذكرهما...وياله من إختطاف آثم هو عار علينا..
أما الإختطاف الثانى فهو الذى يتم بغرض رفع راية الإسلام على أسطح ما يتعمدون نقله من عالم المسلمين وبلدانهم خاصة مع ما هو سىء وغريب عن العقل الغربى...فعم يعمدون إلى فتش العيوب والتحرى خلف نقاط الضعف فى حين أن الموضوعية تقول أن أى أمة لابد وأنها ستحوى السيىء والغريب والشاذ..وما يفعلوا ذلك إلا ليوهموا الرأى العام هناك بأن ما يقدمونه هو صورة الإسلام وليس صورة المسلمين..أى الصورة الأصلية الثابته وليست الصورة المتغيرة الطبيعية التى تتأثر بمجريات الظروف والأحوال..بينما الحقيقة أبعد عن مراميهم هذه..

وهذا ليس بمستغرب على شعوب مثلهم أبدًا..شعوب لم تقم سوى على أجساد وأطلال أمم استعمرتها ودمرتها وأبادتها فى لحظة واحدة دون أن يطرف لها جفن..ولعل إلقاء القنبلة الذرية على هيروشيما هى خير دليل على ما أقوله الآن وخير دليل على دموية تلك الشعوب..

عندما يكون العقل مستنداً لايمان ودين صحيح..يصبح عادلاً ومستقيماً وعميق المعرفة يا سيدى ..أقول عندما يكون كذلك فإنه ينطلق إلى الحقيقة الصافية دون شوائب من العرق أو اللون أو المعتقد الخاص وهو نوع من السلوك الثقافى الرفيع الذى يندر أن تتحلى به شعوب مثلهم..لا تدين بالإسلام ولم تتذوقه ولم تتعمق فى روحانياته.. ولا تنتهج أى نهج عادل فى مضمار الفكر والثقافة والتاريخ..

وما كنا نروع الآمنيين وننتهك حرمات النفس التى شرفها الله بأحسن خلقه..نحن شعوب الأرض الوحيدة تقريباً التى لم يسجل لها التاريخ حادثة اعتداء واحدة كانت هى فيها البادئة بهذا الإعتداء على عكس المواقف الأوربية والمواقف الأمريكية خصوصاً ازاء العالم الإسلامى..

 وما أدراهم هؤلاء بالإسلام !!!!
وهم أبعد من أن يستطيعوا أن يفهموا الإسلام كدين ..وكشعور روحى كونى..هم أبعد ما يكونوا عن الموضوعية..تلك التى لا مكان لها فى وسط تعميماتهم السطحية..
أشكرك جداً جداً يا أستاذ سيد واتفق معك سيدى فى هذه العبارة الختامية التى يكمن فيها الحل





			
				كى تخلع عنك عباءة الارهاب وتلبسها للاخرين ببساطة اترك سبيل الضعفاء وكن من الاقوياء.
			
		

*

----------


## اليمامة

> يتم استخدام التعريف التالي لمصطلح لإرهاب من قبل مكتب وزارة الخارجية الأميركية لمكافحة الإرهاب لغرض تقريرهم السنوي. يرجى ملاحظة أن هناك تعريفات أخرى للإرهاب والتي تستخدم في الاتفاقات الدولية. 
> 
> مصطلح الإرهاب الدولي يعني: إرهاب متعلق بالمواطنين أو بأراضي تقع في أكثر من دولة واحدة. والإرهاب يعني العنف مع سبق الإصرار والذي تحركه دوافع سياسية يُرتكب ضد أهداف غير قتالية من قبل جماعات شبه قومية أو عملاء سريون، والجماعات الإرهابية تعني أي جماعة أو مجموعات فرعية هامة تمارس ارهابا دوليا. ويمكن تطبيق هذا التعريف على الأعمال الإرهابية التي حدثت في الحادي عشر من سبتمبر عام 2001 والتي تعمدت استهداف 3000 من المدنيين الأمريكيين الأبرياء الذين قتلوا على يد تنظيم القاعدة على الأراضي الأميركية.
> 
> وأخيرا، يمكنني أن أؤكد لكم أن السلطات ومسؤولي الحكومة الأمريكية لا يستهدفون المسلمين في الولايات المتحدة ولا يتهمونهم بالإرهاب أو بأي جرائم أخرى بشكل عشوائي. لا يمكن إدانة أي شخص بارتكاب جريمة إلا اذا كانت هناك أدلة وافرة يمكن اثباتها ضد المتهم في محاكمة عادلة وعلنية، كما أن المتهم يملك حق الحصول على محام للدفاع عنه. وأيضاً يعتبر المتهم بريئا حتى تثبت إدانته في محكمة قانونية.





> والإرهاب يعني العنف مع سبق الإصرار


*
وكيف تأكدتم من سبق الإصرار هذا !!!!!

كيف أمكنكم إثبات ذلك حتى تعتنقوا مبدأ الهجوم الذى تزعمه بوش تحت هذا الغرض الرخو..الدفاع..
دفاع ضد من..وكيف..وأين..وأى وسيلة ومن هو المدافع..وعن أى شىء ؟

كلها أسئلة لم تحصلوا لهم أنتم شخصياً على جواب..والسبب معروف وواضح تماماً لمن يفهم ويعى..

فمبدأ الدفاع عن النفس هذا مع سبق الإصرار كما تزعمون مبدأ خطير لا يمكن أن تطلقونه هكذا كتعميم مفتوح دون ضوابط وتحته تفعلون ما يحلو لكم ..فهو مبدأ يتطلب أدلة لا تقبل الشك وقاطعة الإثبات حتى تقبلوا على قتل المدنيين الأبرياء الذين تعتقدون أنهم يشكلون خطراً عليكم..فى حين أن شريعتنا لا تسمح إطلاقاً بهذا الدفاع المغرض تحت أى سبب عشوائى..يشتبه فيه..

فهل وجدتم أسلحة دمار شامل نووية فى العراق كما افتريتم ..وعلى مرأى ومسمع من العالم أجمع !!!
أى أدلة وجدتموها حتى تفعلوا ما فعلتم والأنكى أنكم مازلتم تفعلون..برغم عدم حصولكم على أى أدلة تثبت تورط الحكومة العراقية فى أحداث سبتمبر أو فى أى عمليات إرهابية !!!!

كيف قسمتم العالم تحت قسمين ليس لهما ثالث..أما مع..أو ضد..أهذه هى الديمقراطية والموضوعية والحرية !!!!

فعلتم أفاعيل لا يمكن أن يتصورها عقل آدمى ولا يتحملها القلب البشرى فى أهل العراق من المدنييين والشيوخ والنساء والأطفال !!!

ولولا أننى أشعر بالإمتعاض من تلك الصور واحترم مشاعر اخوانى لكنت أحضرتها هنا حتى تكون رصاصة فى ضمير من يتابعنا الآن..رصاصة تنسف كل الإصرار والترصد الذى تدعونه ..

بلا جريرة وبمنتهى الخسة عذبتموهم بشكل يفوق أى تصور آدمى..ورأينا الصور..العالم كله رآها وكانت بجدارة هى الدليل الأوحد الموجود ليس على كوننا ارهابيين ولكن على كونكم أنتم مدعى الحضارة والديمقراطية..

وهكذا وجدت الأدلة التى أردتموها ولكن..ضدكم..انقلبت عليكم وعرف العالم أجمع سياستكم وأولهم الشعب الأمريكى الذى عانى من جور الحرب الظالمة وسقوط الولايات المتحدة فى المديونية والبطالة وسوء حالة التأمين الصحى والضمان الإجتماعى نتيجة الميزانية الهائلة التى أفردتموها للحرب على الإسلام..!!!

لم يتم التمثيل القانونى للمشبوهين الذين اعتقلتموهم فى سجون سرية دون أى إجراءات متسلسلة قضائياً وذلك من قبل محاميين وهذا القانون ابتدع فقط فى تلك الأيام حتى تمرروا ما تريدون القيام به بشكل رسمى قانونى حتى أن هذا القانون تم انتقاده من قبل جموع الشعب فى الولايات المتحدة لكونها تعارض الديمقراطية الغنائية الهلامية التى تنادون بها ولأنها تخالف دستوركم..

والسؤال الآن..هل بعد كل ذلك ..بعد كل ما فعلتموه..إستقرت أحوال العالم وأصبح أفضل واستطعتم أن تقضوا على الإرهاب ؟*

----------


## اليمامة

> *أختى العزيزة يمامة المنتدى.... ندى*
> *تحياتى وتقديرى لكِ الدائمين*
> 
> *وكعادتك دوما تأتين إلينا بكل ما يلمس واقعنا ويرتبط به إرتباطا وثيقا ومحاولة دائمة منك لسبر الأغوار وتتبع حقائق الأشياء بكل صبر وأناة والاهم عمق وجدية* 
> *تحياتى عزيزتى لهذا الطرح الرائع*
> 
> *لقد تحدث الكثيرون عن مصطلح الإرهاب وقام الجميع بتوصيفه من وجهات نظر مختلفة شخصية وأكاديمية وسياسية وربما كانت تخضع فى كثير من الاوقات لأهداف ومصالح منها المعلن وغير المعلن وقد تحدثت أنا شخصيا فى هذا الموضوع* 
> *فى أحد مواضيع -الغائب الحاضر عن منتدانا الآن- العسل المر والذى كان يعنى ببحث بعض المفاهيم المعاصرة والتى تختلط فى أذهاننا موضوع (هناك فرق) وقد كان يتحدث وقتها وفى إحدى حلقاته عن مفهوم (الإرهاب والمقاومة )واسمحيلى ان ادرج مشاركتى فى هذا الموضوع هنا لأنها تتماس مع نفس الطرح الذى طرحتيه اليوم وأيضاً لأنها عبرت عن رأيى فى مفهوم الإرهاب والمقاومة والذى لم يتغير للآن ....،،*
> 
> ...


 *
أختى العزيزة..الرائعة جيهان محمد على 
تحياتى إليك  وبعد..
أشكرك من كل قلبى على إطرائك الذى أحسب أننى أقل منه بكثير..هى مشاعرنا جميعا ليس إلا يا عزيزتى وهى ما تحركنى وتحركنا جميعاً..

وكالعادة مداخلتك رائعة وتلمس جوهر الحقيقة إلى حد بعيد..وأعجبنى توصيفك "ضمير القوة " وهو كذلك بالفعل يا جيهان..فما أسهل على أمة أن تمتلك القوة وتوجهها بلا ضمير..بلا أدنى تفكير ولو للحظة واحدة قبل الإقدام على الإبادة والمحو..

وللأسف يا عزيزتى من يمتلك القوة والسلطة لا يميز غالباً بين السلم والحرب..لا يعرف معنى السلام ويجد فى معنى الحرب القوة العظمى التى تأمن له وجوده ودوامه..يعتقد تمام الإعتقاد أن امتلك ناصية كل شىء دون أن يتوقف لوهلة ويتذكر أن الله موجود..

مفهوم الإرهاب هذا أختى العزيزة هو مطية اختلاف أذواق الدول ومصالحها وأيديولوجيتها..لأنه ببساطة أصبحت الدول الرأسمالية التى تتدعى التقدم وتوصف بالعظمى تمط هذا المفهوم بما يتناسب وسياستها ومصالحها ولهذا يتوارى الضمير فى الحكم بموضوعية على مجريات الأحداث..فمثلاً نجد عملاً يقوم به جماعة من الناس أو الأفراد يطلق عليه عمل إرهابى ونجد عملاً مثله وأقبح وأفظع تقوم به جماعة أخرى ولا يصنف أرهابياً وسأذكر مثالاً واحداً ..

قضية فلسطين العربية..ومايقوم به الصهاينة هناك وكيف يفسر العالم دفاع الفلسطينيون عن وطنهم وكيف يفسر مذابح اليهود وأعوانهم فى أمريكا وأوربا..!!!!

أختى العزيزة..
إن الإرهاب لا يستهدف الإسلام فقط..فهذا ما يحاولون ايهامنا به أيضاً..فالإسلام دين محفوظ ..قادر على الدفاع عن نفسه والله حفظه وسيحفظه إن شاء الله..والعالم الإسلامى ماشاء الله مترامى الأطراف ومتنوع الثقافات والتاريخ والجغرافيا..رقعته الجغرافية تترامى على مساحة ممتدة من العالم ومازال يستشرى ..وتاريخه لا يمكن أبداً أن ينمحى من وعى البشرية..ولو بقنبلة نووية مثلما فعلوا مع اليابان ..

أما الهدف الذى أعتقد أنه حقيقى جداً هو رغبتهم للسيادة العالمية..وشيوع الرأسمالية فوق أنف الجميع..بسط النفوذ على الثروات والأراضى والبترول والمياة وكل الموارد..يعنى عصابة لصوص تشن الهجمات بهدف الإستيلاء والسلب..

الطمع..

وإلا فالعالم ملىء بالعصابات الإرهابية الدولية المنظمة مثل المافيا ..مثل الموساد..مثل عصابات جنوب أمريكا وشمالها..أوروبا..روسيا..لماذا شنوا غاراتهم وحروبهم على البلاد العربية الإسلامية فقط ؟!!!

وحتى لو وجدت بعض المظاهر الطفيفة لتعاملهم مع تلك الخلايا فى هذه الدول فهى لا تقارن إطلاقاً بما يفعلوه من وحشية فى الدول الإسلامية..لا يمكن أن يكون هذا مقابل لذاك..أو هذا يتساوى مع ذاك..لا يوجد قياس إطلاقاً لنهجهم هنا ونهجهم هناك ..

آه يا جيهان..كيف أشكرك يا عزيزتى..
دائماً ما أجد القبول الرائع فى كلماتك ووجودك ووعيك السليم 
تحياتى وتقديرى لك الدائمين..
*

----------


## حمادو

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


بعد قراءة الموضوع والردود مرة أخرى إبتسمت كثيرا...ربما لقصة أحب سردها هنا.

وهى أنني كنت دائما أقتبس فقرة من كتاب الخبز والقبلات لأنيس منصور حتى أرد به على من يتهمنا نحن العرب بوجه عام بالتخلف والإرهاب...وكنت أمعن فى تمثيل تلك الفقرة بشكل مسرحى مثير للضحك يضحك الجميع, وأنا لم أكن أريدهم أن يضحكوا على أدائي, وإنما على أنفسهم هم.

الفقرة, وآدائي المسرحى لها بكل بساطة تقول " من السهل أن ينقسم العالم بسرعة إلى نحن وهم, يكفي أن يكون هناك إختلاف ليكون هناك خلاف. فمثلا خلاف فى الرأي فى اللون فى لون الشعر فى المهنة فى الموطن الجغرافي.
ونحن عادة لا نكتفى بصنع الخلاف, إننا نبالغ فيه, ولذلك يحاول الأطباء أن يتكلموا بالإنجليزية, ويحاول الصحفيون أن يرووا الأخبار والنوادر والأسرار, فإذا قال واحد منهم نحن كان معنى ذلك أنه قد صنع جماعة  خاصة وانضم إليها وتحدث بلسانها, ووقف بها فى وجه جماعة أخرى وأحس فى الحال أنه أفضل, وأن لديه كل المزايا ولدى الجماعة الأخرى كل العيوب.
أما إذا كانت الإختلافات فى الرأي, فأمرها سهل, ولكن إذا كانت فى لون البشرة أو فى المذهب أو فى الدين أو فى القومية, فالموقف فى غاية الصعوبة, ويغري بالتحدي وبالعداء والتعصب, وهى جميعا مقدمات ضرورية للكراهية, والكراهية أم الحرب.
وليس أسهل من ميلاد حقد, مثلا نقول إن هذا الرجل ذا الشعر الأكرت قد ضرب طفلا, ثم نقول
هذا الرجل ذو الشعر الأكرت شرييييييييير
كل الذين شعرهم أكرت أشرار
ذو الشعر الأكرت عدو لكل إنسان
أمامك رجل شعره أكرت, إضربه قبل أن يضربك
أمامك الآن دليل قاطع: كل رجل شعره أكرت شرير
إضرب كل الذين لهم شعر أكرت.

هذا التطور السريع عن حادث فرد, حدث أو لم يحدث, ينتهى هذه النهاية العجيبة والمضحكة أيضا.
وإذا حاول واحد شعره أكرت أن يدافع عن نفسه, وهذا طبيعي, فالناس يقولون أنه قاتل...اقتله قبل أن يقتلك.
وأمامك طريقتان لكي تنفذ بجلدك من الناس, ألا يكون لك شعر أكرت...أما إذا كان شعرك أكرت فمن الضروري أن تكون معروفا مقربا من كل الذين ليس شعرهم أكرت, وأن تؤكد لهم بإستمرار أنك إنسان مختلف عن ذوي الشعر الأكرت..هذا إذا إستطعت "

كنت أمثل لهم تلك المسرحية بآداء مسرحى وصوت جهوري حتى أبين لهم مدى سخافة معنى "هم" و "نحن". ومدى سخافة فكرهم الذى أدى بهم لوضعنا جميعا فى سلة واحدة والحكم علينا بأننا متخلفون برابرة إرهابيون بالضرورة.

إذن الإسلام ليس إرهابا, ولا العربي إرهابي, ولا الأوروبي هجمي, ولا الأوروبي إرهابي...إنما هى قلة معرفة من "نحن" لـ "هم".. وهى سخافة فكر "هم" تجاه "نحن".
وحتى نظهر "نحن" مظهر ملائكي نتغاضى عن ذكر تاريخ "نحن" ولا نتذكر منه إلا ما يؤكد بشاعة تاريخ "هم"...وهذا ما وجدته واضح فى نهاية ردك على الأستاذ سيد عندما قلتى "نحن شعوب الأرض الوحيدة تقريباً التى لم يسجل لها التاريخ حادثة اعتداء واحدة كانت هى فيها البادئة بهذا الإعتداء على عكس المواقف الأوربية والمواقف الأمريكية خصوصاً ازاء العالم الإسلامى.." فبمجرد الإنتهاء من تلك الجملة ينظر لك "هم" ويقول لك لا تمثلي الملائكية لأنكم أنتم المصريون من قتل 40 الف يمني وسعودي فى حرب اليمن, ومات منكم 10 آلاف جندى...وقتها يأتي اليمني ويتورع فى وصف وحشية المقاتل المصري, ثم يأسف السعودي على أنه بعد هجمات المصري الجوية على جنوب بلاده وقصف بلاده "بوحشية" قام بقطع إمدادات البترول عن العالم مساعدة لنفس ذلك المصري "الجبار".
وبالرغم من صحة الأرقام إلا أن معظم الأقاويل التى سوف تسمعيها من كل الأطراف ستكون بالضرورة مغالى فيها...فالمصري سوف يغالي فى معنى محاربة الإستعمار, واليمني سوف يغالي فى وحشية المصري, والسعودي سوف يبالغ فى وحشية الجميع.
وهذه قصة صغيرة فى التاريخ العربي العربي الحديث, فما بالك لو دخلنا أكثر فى التاريخ! هذا التاريخ تاريخنا لا نعرفه للاسف إلا من مصدر واحد لا نثق فيه أساسا.. "هم" يعلمون هذا التاريخ من أكثر من مصدر ولهذا يغالون فى خطورة "نحن" وبشاعتنا ووحشيتنا.

إن كنا نعرف عن شعوب أوروبا أنها متوحشة, وهذا خطأ, فشعوب أوروبا تعرف عنا أننا متوحشون, وهذا خطأ وظلم بين لنا. إذن تحول الجميع لـ"هم". لأن "هم" بالضرورة يتسمون بالوحشية, و"نحن" بالضرورة نتسم بالملائكية فى حين أن الملائكة لا تعيش على الأرض.

بين هذا وذلك وكل هؤلاء يضيع صوت أي شخص يريد التكامل بين "نحن" و"هم" لأنه لا نحن ولا هم نريد السلام, وإنما نريد تبادل الإتهامات حتى يقتل بعضنا البعض.
فلا هم رضوا بما وصلنا له من ضعف ومهانة على كل المستويات وإنما يريدون محونا من على الخريطة, ولا نحن إستطعنا أن نخرج عن ذواتنا ونكف عن الصراخ والعويل بيننا وبين بعض! فى النهاية صوتنا غير مسموع لهم, وأيديهم طائشة فينا.

لا أذكر أبدا أننى دافعت عن الإسلام فى أي حوار بيني وبين أي شخص, ولا دافعت عن الشخصية العربية فى أي نقاش..وإنما دائما أقول أن الإسلام كدين, والعربية كمفهوم, هم من يحميني ويدافع عني وليس العكس. وعندما أحاول شرح خطأ إلصاق تهمة الإرهاب بالاسلام, أحاول ذلك باسما مؤكدا على أن الخطأ ليس فى الدين, وإنما هى نقص المعرفة.
منذ حوالي شهر ونصف تقريبا كنت فى أجازة عبارة عن أننى قررت المشي من جنوب المانيا حتى الدانمارك مرورا بفرنسا ولوكسمبورج وبلجيكا وهولندا...نعم مشي أختى العزيزة والله. وهو ليس مشي لأننى لا أملك المال اللازم, وإنما للاستزادة والمعرفة...وأيضا المخاطرة.
وكانت لمسيرتي تلك هدف وخطة وإلا فقدت معناها..وكان هدفى هو الحوار مع الآخر حتى تزداد معرفتي به, وحتى يتعرف على معنى الإسلام والعربية.
فى مرة من المرات وافقت عائلة من لوكسمبورج على مبيتي عندهم مقابل تنظيف حديقتهم. ودار بيننا حوار كانوا فيه فى منتهى العنف عند الحديث عن الإسلام, وأننى شخص أبدو غربيا العادات والسلوك, وأضحك فى وجه الجميع ولذا لا بد لى من خلع عباءة الإسلام عني لأنني لا أناسبها ولا هى تناسبني.
إبتسمت فى وجه المرأة التى قالت لى ذلك وسألتها إن كانت تعرف دولة جامبيا! فجاءني ردها بالنفي وأنها لم تسمع عن تلك الدولة من قبل, ثم سألت جميع الحاضرين فأجابوا أيضا بالنفي. قلت لهم وقتها أن عدم معرفتهم بتلك الدولة لا يعني أن الدولة غير موجودة, وهو أيضا لا يعني أن أفقهم ضيق...ولكنه بالضرورة يعني قلة ثقافة ومعرفة عن غرب إفريقيا وبناءا عليه لا يستطيعون تكوين رأي عن تلك الدولة, وإن حتى حاولوا فسوف يكون رايهم بالضرورة ظالم لتلك الدولة. فلا بد إذن فى البداية القراءة عنها من مصادر مختلفة حتى نستطيع تكوين رأي مبدأي يتضح بعد ذلك عند زيارة الدول المعنية.
هو كذلك الأمر بالنسبة للاسلام والعرب, ليس الإسلام ولا العرب السبب فى سوء التفاهم ذلك, وإنما هى قلة وعي الغربي وعدم فهمه, وأيضا خوفه من الإسلام كدين ومن العرب كجماعة! ضيفي على ذلك وسائل الإعلام, وتواجد إسرائيل فى الشرق الأوسط, وبراعة الغرب فى كل الإبتكارات, وعدم تواجد العرب فى أي المحافل العلمية العالمية أو حتى المحلية...تعرفين السبب لماذا يكرهوننا ويخافون منا.
وقتها سكت الجميع لأنهم بالفعل إعترفوا بالتقصير فى معرفة الإسلام.

رب الأسرة أتي لى منذ أسبوع وقضى عندي يومين ليعلن لى أسفه عن كل كلمة قالها عن الإسلام, لأنه أكتشف بعد قراءته عن الإسلام أن الإرهابي هو من وصف الإسلام بالارهاب. وأن الإسلام برئ من كل تلك التهم.


أما سبب إبتسامتى عندما قرأت الردود أننى لمست في بعض الكلمات نفس ردود أفعال أهل أوروبا...ردود أفعال تحاول أن تثبت المعرفة, ولكنها فى الأصل تثبت قلة معرفة لتضع كل شعوب أوروبا وأمريكا فى سلة واحدة وتحكم عليهم بالوحشية. وهذا ليس صحيح.


معذرة على الإطالة, ولكن هذا أقصر ما عندي فى الموضوع دا..يا إما تقبلوا الرد كده أو توقفوا عضويتي


وفي النهاية يحضرني ختام بلال فضل لأحد مقالاته عندما قال
"سيبك إنت، ربنا يا أخى يخلى لنا الغرب اللعين ليواصل عمارة الأرض، حتى نستنفد منه كل أغراضنا، ثم يمحقه، لتخلو لنا الأرض وما عليها، فنتفرغ لمحق بعضنا البعض على رواق، لنخرب الأرض التى عمرها الغرب المنحل، ثم ندخل الجنة، ونفرح فيه وهو يتلظى فى جهنم وبئس المصير."
أظن أن الرجل بهذا الختام قد لخص الكثير جدا مما كنت أريد قوله..يانهار اسود, يعني أنا كنت لسه هاكتب تانى؟ ههه

وإلى لقاء أختى الكريمة فى مشاركة أخرى فى نفس الموضوع لدسامته وأهميته بالنسبة لى كمسلم عربي مصري الماني.

خالص الشكر..وخالص الشفقة على من قرأ ردي لطوله الشديد


*

----------


## سيد حسن

*



			
				أما سبب إبتسامتى عندما قرأت الردود أننى لمست في بعض الكلمات نفس ردود أفعال أهل أوروبا...ردود أفعال تحاول أن تثبت المعرفة, ولكنها فى الأصل تثبت قلة معرفة لتضع كل شعوب أوروبا وأمريكا فى سلة واحدة وتحكم عليهم بالوحشية. وهذا ليس صحيح.
			
		

الفاضلة ندى ، المحترم الاستاذ حمادو

السلام عليكم

عفوا اختى ندى لتطفلى فى كلمات اخى حمادو الموجهة اليك وعذرا اخى حمادو على دخولى على الخط وارجو ان تسمحا لى بالتداخل ان لم يكن لديكما مانع والا فساسحب ردى فورا وبعد :

فى المقتبس بعاليه من كلام اخى حمادو يبين لنا ان " التعميم " بين قوسين بالقاء تهمة الوحشية على شعوب اوروبا وامريكا هو خطأ وهو ايضا دليل على قلة معرفتنا - نحن العرب المسلمين الموتورين والموجوعين من الضربات العسكرية والاقتصادية والاعلامية التى لا تتوقف من الغرب الاوروبى والامريكى - بهؤلاء التاس .

نعم انا اصدقك يا اخى الفاضل فى ان هذا قلة معرفة حقا ولكن السؤال : ماذا تفيد معرفتنا بالرجل الطيب الاوربى والرجل الوديع الامريكى وهم يوافقون على ارسال ابنائهم مزودين بكل ما توصلوا اليه من الة قتل وفتك وتدمير الى اراضينا لتأديبنا ولمنعنا من الوصول اليهم فى اراضيهم .

ماذا يفيد الام الثكلى والطفل اليتيم والشاب المبتور اليد او القدم او كليهما جراء الة القتل واسلحة الدمار الغربية حين يسمع وهو يتجرع الامه بأن هناك اناس طيبون فى الغرب غير متوحشين ، اننى ارى كل يوم مظاهر الطيبة والانسانية والمروءة فى وجوه هؤلاء الذين ارسلوا الينا ابنائهم القتلة .

ماذا يضرنى جهلى او بماذا تفيدنى معرفتى بأن نصف هؤلاء بل تسعين فى المائة منهم تعتريهم الطيبة الشديدة والقتلة من ارحامهم فى ارضى هنا يفتكون بكل ما دب عليها .

فى رأيى ان التعميم هنا غير مضر ابدا بل هو السبيل لردع هؤلاء عن التمادى فى استغفالنا واستخدام هذه الطريقة كحجة للاستمرار فى الفتك بنا بيمناهم بينما يسراهم تلعب على البيانو فى نغمات جميلة حانية ، حسنا هم طيبون وطيبون جدا ولكن لمن للمقيمين بجوارهم ام لنا نحن هنا فى اراضينا المحروقة بنيران بارودهم .

اذن لا ضير ابدا فى ان نقول ببساطة ان شعوب اروربا وامريكا هم وحوش بالفعل ، لأن هؤلاء الطيبون يستخدمون الوقود المسروق من اراضينا للتدفئة والحركة وصناعة الات القتل دون ان يسألوا عن مصادرها وكيف اتت ويغضون الطرف عن تلك الاجابات التى تصدمهم والوقائع التى يرونها ليل نهار وما زالوا يرسلون ابنائهم لقتلنا ويرسلون قادة الرأى والمشاهير ايضا لحث وتشجيع هؤلاء الابناء لقتلنا ، على سبيل المثال من منا يا حمادو لا يعرف لاعب الكرة الانجليزى الشهير دافيد بيكهام واظن ان الكثير يستهويهم لعبه الجميل ولكن فى نفس الوقت فان هذا اللاعب الرقيق الطيب الوسيم يذهب ببساطة الى افغانستان ليقدم الدعم المعنوى لجنود بلاده القتلة ليستمروا فى قتل المسلمين ، فماذا افعل بطيبة هذا الرجل القاطن فى لندن او مانشستر او ليفربول او فى اى مدينة انجليزية جميلة وهادئة ولماذا اخاف من التعميم ، نعم شعوب اوربا وامريكا الان هم شعوب وحشية ترسل ابناءها لقتلنا ويستفيدون كلية من الغنائم والاسلاب العربية والاسلامية .

فى المرة القادمة عندما تجتمع مع هؤلاء الطيبون وانا اصدقك بالفعل انهم طيبون - فأنت من عاشرتهم - ارجوك يا اخى حمادو ان ترجوهم بالا يرسلوا ابنائهم لقتلنا فى بلادنا وابعث لنا بقائمة بكل اب وام منعا ابنهما او ابنتهما من المجىء لقتلنا لتكريمهم بكل وسيلة ممكنة وحتى نعطيهم بكل ثقة صك الطيبة وننفى عنهم صفة الوحشية والى ان يحدث هذا فعفوا سيدى حمادو انا اراهم متوحشون فعلا وحقا .

شكرا لكما والسلام عليكما*

----------


## حمادو

> *
> 
> الفاضلة ندى ، المحترم الاستاذ حمادو
> 
> السلام عليكم
> 
> عفوا اختى ندى لتطفلى فى كلمات اخى حمادو الموجهة اليك وعذرا اخى حمادو على دخولى على الخط وارجو ان تسمحا لى بالتداخل ان لم يكن لديكما مانع والا فساسحب ردى فورا وبعد :
> 
> فى المقتبس بعاليه من كلام اخى حمادو يبين لنا ان " التعميم " بين قوسين بالقاء تهمة الوحشية على شعوب اوروبا وامريكا هو خطأ وهو ايضا دليل على قلة معرفتنا - نحن العرب المسلمين الموتورين والموجوعين من الضربات العسكرية والاقتصادية والاعلامية التى لا تتوقف من الغرب الاوروبى والامريكى - بهؤلاء التاس .
> ...


*السلام عليكم أستاذ سيد العزيز

من يعذبنا فى السجون؟ من يضربنا فى المظاهرات؟ من يسرقنا علنا؟ ومن يقمع حريتنا؟ هم أشخاص محسوبون علينا من أبناء البلد.

هل هذا معناه أن كل أهل مصر متوحشون؟ أظن أنه يكون من الظلم أن نصفنا بالوحشية لأن فئة منا إستغلت رخوة النظام ففسدت فى الأرض.
العكس هو ما يحدث, كلما زادت وحشية اللانظام, زادت المطالبات بالحرية والعدل والإنسانية منا نحن.

هذا هو ما يحدث هناك مع بعض الإختلاف  أنهم بعيدين عن أرض المعارك, فئة اللانظام الأوروبي تستغل سخافة الشارع الأوروبي فى الأمور السياسية الخارجية لتصورنا له على أننا وحوش وتجيش الجيوش لقتلنا...أما غالبية أهل أوروبا وأمريكا يقفون الآن وكل لحظة فى تظاهرات لمنع الحرب والوحشية التى تحدث.

من كذب أكذوبة 11 سبتمبر؟ هم أنفسهم. من تظاهر ضد اللانظام الأمريكي لمنع الحرب؟ تحالفوا معنا لمنع إرادة هذا اللانظام, ولكن لأنه كان أقوي فقمع صوتي وصوتك وصوت ستيفن.
من طالب بقطع العلاقات الإقتصادية مع إسرائيل؟ لو أنت شخص دنماركي دخلت إسرائيل للسياحة ثم أردت العودة للدنمارك يستقبلونك فى المطار ويوجهون لك أسئلة عديدة عن علاقتك بالصهيونية واليهودية وقد تكتب إقرارا على نفسك بعدم العودة لإسرائيل...فى ماليزيا يمنعوك أساسا من مغادرة الطائرة وتعود من حيث أتيت لمجرد أنك تحمل تأشيرة سياحة لإسرائيل.

حتى الفن...هل سمعت أغنية Pink بعنوان Dear Mr. President. هل رأيت الصور الرسمية التى أخذها الفريق معه فى جولته حول أمريكا وأوروبا ليعلن للجميع بشاعة ووحشية المقاتل الأمريكي؟ من فضحهم أخى العزيز؟ نحن أم هم أنفسهم؟

من فضح عوار اللانظام المصري؟ أنت أم ستيفن؟*

----------


## د. أمل

عذرًا عزيزتى  نـــدى  ..
    بعد إذنك أريد توجيه سؤال إلى العزيز حمادو ..

   عزيزى حمادو .. مشاركتك ذكرتنى بنقاش دار بينى و بين أخى منذ سنوات , و كان رأيه مطابقًا لرأيك تمامًا ..
 فسألته .. إن كان يجب علينا التماس الأعذار لهم و أن ندرك أنهم يجهلون عنا و عن ديننا الكثير .. 
 فإذا كانت فكرتهم الخاطئة عن العرب و المسلمين و الإسلام نتيجة تضليلهم إعلاميًا , ففكرتنا عنهم نتيجة لما يقومون به على أرض الواقع حقيقةً ..
 لماذا يجب علينا نحن دائمًا أن نلتمس لهم الأعذار و نتحلى بالعقل و نسارع بشتى الطرق لاسترضائهم و تجميل صورتنا المغلوطة لديهم ..؟؟
 لماذا يجب علينا نحن أن نتفهم ظروفهم و كل ما يحيط بهم من ملابسات ..؟؟
 ألسنا بشرًا مثلهم ..؟؟  هل نحن أكثر تعقلًا و ذكاءً منهم ..؟؟

 عزيزى حمادو .. المشكلة تكمن فى الوهن الذى أصابنا و الضعف و قلة الحيلة .. فهؤلاء القوم لا يفهمون إلا لغة المصالح و لغة القوة فقط .. 
 و لو دققت فى ملاحظة سلوك الشعوب كأفراد ستجد أن لهم نفس طباع الدولة ككل , على سبيل المثال من تعاملى الشخصى مع بعض الإنجليز , وجدت أن لديهم ميول استعمارية واضحة فى تصرفاتهم , و حتى أخى الذى يعيش فى انجلترا منذ سنوات و الذى كان يدافع عنهم وافقنى فى ذلك .. 
 هم ليسوا أبرياء على الإطلاق .. 

  أعتذر مرة أخرى على التدخل بمشاركتى .. 

  تحياتى للجميع ..

----------


## طـــــير في الســـما

السلام عليكم

واضح ان مشاركة حمادو استفزتنا ما بين مؤيد و معارض

مشاركة حمادو كان مثيل ليها مناقشة مع اخيم- صديق ألماني- مع الفرق ان المناقشة كانت عن موضوع الجزائرو  في وسط حماسي عن موضوع الجزائر و مصر و اللي حصل

كان رده اني المفروض في وسط كلامي مقلش احنا و هم و كانهم من كوكب آخر

و ذكّرني بإن العرب يد واحدة..و لا ايه؟؟و ان مش ماتش كرة هيخسرنا بعضنا و زي ما لنا دوافعنا..هم كمان لهم أسبابهم

سكت..و اتحرجت كمان

ممكن أشارك بجزء من مقالة قراتها في نيويورك تايمز..و هي سهلة..مش هتكون صعبة ابدا على احد ان شاء الله

مجرد فقرة بتقول


 Now, many of those same Muslims say that all of those years of work are being rapidly undone by the fierce opposition to a Muslim cultural center near ground zero that has unleashed a torrent of anti-Muslim sentiments and a spate of vandalism. The knifing of a Muslim cab driver in New York City has also alarmed many American Muslims. 
 “We worry: Will we ever be really completely accepted in American society?” said Dr. Ferhan Asghar, an orthopedic spine surgeon in Cincinnati and the father of two young girls. “In no other country could we have such freedoms — that’s why so many Muslims choose to make this country their own. But we do wonder whether it will get to the point where people don’t want Muslims here anymore.” 
 Eboo Patel, a founder and director of Interfaith Youth Core, a Chicago-based community service program that tries to reduce religious conflict, said, “I am more scared than I’ve ever been — more scared than I was after Sept. 11.” 



منقدرش ندعي ان المسلم في الخارج مرحب به تماما..لكن لو نظرنا للموضوع من وجهة نظرهم هنلاقي ان لهم عذر..بأي شكل من الأشكال..و السبيل الوحيد اننا نعبر عن برائتنا لا من خلال الدفاع، لإننا مش متهمين أصلا..لكن من خلال التعامل


انا شخصيا..في بلدي، مسلمة..و في شخصيات بقابلها..من مجرد شكلها بتوجس منهم خيفة


لأني مش ببأة واثقة هل هيتقبلوا نقد و لا لأ..و يا ترى ايه طريقتهم في الاعتراض؟؟


و اديني في بلدي..فما بالك بالبلاد الأخرى.


نسخة القرآن المترجمة..كانت هديتي لأكتر من شخصية و جنسية، و ده كان ردي مع ابتسامة


و لما " ماكس" و هو كان طالب امريكي عندي. حب يشتري هدية تذكارية لجدته قبيل سفره من مصر..المشرفة اصرت و بإلحاح انه يشتري لها " طرحة مطرزة بطراز فلسطيني" و جالي تاني يوم ..و هو مخنوق و متنرفز


و ابتسمت جدا..لما قالي ..انتوا هنا عندكوا الجدات ميتين و هم عايشين اصلا..هناك جدتي بتلبس جينز و بادي


انا هحرق الطرحة دي..انا مالي انها من السعودية و لا فلسطين!!!


كان ردي ابتسامة هادية..و نزلت معاه اشتري شئ مناسب..و اثناء الحوار، حكيت له ليه الطرحة مطرزة بالشكل ده..و ايه معناه..و ليه الألوان دي بالذات


اللي عايزة أقوله..إن لو التمسنا العذر بجد للطرف الآخر..و بعدنا عن العصبية..هتكون بداية حقيقية.


حاجة كمان قد تبدو غريبة للبعض..بس اؤكد ان لها تأثير رائع جدا في تشكيل الفكر و الشخصية و تقبل الآخر برحابة صدر


ليه منداومش على قراءة و لو العناوين الرئيسية لبعض الصحف العالمية..للدول الكبرى على الأقل


نيويورك تايمز في أمريكا مثلا..لو موند..في فرنسا، و ده على سبيل المثال فقط لا غير


لأن فعلا.طريقة تعبيرهم و تفكيرهم هتخلينا نشوف مواقفهم مننا من وجهة نظرهم..و ده هيزود مساحة الاستيعاب جدا


آسفة للإطالة

----------


## اليمامة

> سلام الله عليك ندى
> 
> أمقت كلكة الإرهاب كثيرا..حالي هنا حال الجميع قطعا
> 
> أكره كثيرا شعور " التخويف " المتعمد
> 
> و لا أستطيع أن أدّعي أن كلمة الإرهاب خارجية المصدر عن محيط وطننا أو حتى عالمنا العربي
> 
> نحن من بدأنا بها..عندما استخدمناها ضد بعضنا البعض في نفس الوطن
> ...


وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته إيمان

الحقيقة أن الكلمة بالفعل خارجية المصدر يا إيمان ..الإرهاب بهذا المعنى لم نعرفه أبداً..وفى مداخلة سابقة أدرجت كيف أن الإرهاب بمعنى ترويع الآمنين وإخافتهم وابادتهم ليس فى شرعنا ولا فى طبعنا..
والإرهاب شرعا فى الإسلام يعنى اعداد العدة للقتال فى حالة الحرب وذلك لإرهاب أعداء الله..
وليس بمعنى قنل المدنيين الأبرياء فى حالة اللاحرب أو تحت أى دعوى عسكرية ..
ومن أجل هذا اللبس الذى يختلط بالفعل عند الكثير من الناس أردت أن أستوضح هذا المفهوم..هذا لأن أيضا المجريات الحالية على الساحة الدولية قد وصلت بنا إلى منعطف خطير يحتم علينا مراجعة المفاهيم وخاصة الإرهاب الذى استغلق علينا من قبل الغرب ووسائل الإعلام الخارجية والداخلية ويقذفون به فى أعين وأسماع أبنائنا وإخواننا..

ومازلت أكرر أن التاريخ لم يسجل لنا حادثة اعتداء واحدة على المدنيين فى حالة عبث وتخويف..أى فى حالة لا حرب
لم نقم بأى هجوم فجائى ولا مفتعل ضد الآمنيين
ولابد من التميز بين المقاومة والإرهاب
بين طرفى صراع فى حالة حرب وليس عدة أطراف مجهولة هويتهم ولها تداعياتها ومبرراتها وتميهدها..لها تاريخ..ومرجعية

ونحن كذلك لم نبدأ بالإرهاب حتى على المستوى الداخلى الذى عنيتيه كما أعتقد..كيف بدأنا نحن بالإرهاب يا إيمان؟
فما يحدث هو محصلة ضغوط الغرب وتخطيطهم..هى خطتهم فى كل الأحوال..
وهل الإرهاب.. هذا المفهوم الدولى ..يمكننا تعميمه على بعض الحالات الفردية التى تقع تحت السيطرة داخل الوطن؟
إذا كنتِ تقصدين المعنى النفسى أو الإستقصائى فدعينى أسرد وجهة نظرى الخاصة وهى أننا لو أعملنا بعض العقل والتمعن سنجد أنه داخل الأمة الواحدة من الطبيعى جدا أن يوجد اختلاف..دعينى أقول اختلاف أو انحراف ولكننى لن أقول ارهاب..
أنت نفسك داخل منزلك مثلا أو أسرتك..ألا تختلفى وتتحيزى أحياناً وتقاومى ؟
ماذا تكون نتيجة هذا الإختلاف والمقاومة ؟
لديك بالتأكيد سقف لتقبل وتوقع المجريات والنتائج وتأمنين غالباً لحدوثها واحتمالها هذا لأن هناك شىء أقوى يجعلك تحتملين أو تصطبرين ..صلة دم مثلا..الإنتماء..الأرض ؟
وحتى لو مارستى بعض الإرهاب ودعينى أقول الإرهاب المدرك أو المتعمد بهدف التهذيب..بهدف الدعم..والتقوية..هل فى هذا ضير وهل فى هذه الحالة يدعى ارهاب؟

وحتى الحالات الفردية العادية المتوقعة داخل الوطن لا يمكن مقارنتها بالإرهابيين العالميين ..فالقوى والغرض غير متكافئين إطلاقاً وبمزيد من الإمعان سنجد كذلك أن المصدر نفسه هو الغرب وسياسته القميئة وميوله القديمة الإستعمارية على مر العصور..فهى دائرة متصلة بدأ فيها الإرهاب..من عندهم.. وتدور رحاها لتصل له لأنه هو وحده وبأخبث الطرق وأبشعها مغذيها طول الوقت..

أنا مؤمنة تماما أن الغرب هو البؤرة وهو السبب..وهو الذى بدأ من أول الحروب الصليبية ..مرورا بالإستعمار الذى نالنا منه الكثير وحتى الحروب العائمة التى يشنوها علينا اليوم كما حدث فى العراق..
والحقيقة أعرف تاريخهم..تاريخ الغرب الإستعمارى .. مثلما يعرف الجميع  ولكن الوقت لا يسعفنى الآن لسرده..
ربما فى حين آخر وبتتابع للإستقصاء..

مازلت أكرر أننا داخل وطننا يمكننا الإحتمال..مازلنا نصطبر ونثق ونأمن فى أن حكامنا لن يفجروا فينا قنبلة..ولأننا داخل نفس الرقعة..ولا تستهينى بهذا الشعور الوطنى العاطفى..فأذكياء العواطف بالفعل هم أذكياء العقول..وهم وحدهم من يقيمون الأمور بنوع من الإتزان والعدالة..




> لا مبدأ لاستخدام تلك الكلمة..فقط توجد الكثير من الحسابات


نعم لا مبدأ لاستخدام تلك الكلمة..صدقتى ..ولهذا نحاول أن نعمل لها مبدأ بعيدا عن تسطحيها حتى يتسنى لنا الفهم..ومن ناحية أخرى يوجد مبدأ يحكمها..نحن نعرفه..نعرف أننا لا يمكن أن نعتدى أبدا لأننا إنسانيين..وايمانيين..أما عنهم..فيوجد المبدأ المقابل..وهو الشن..الابادة..الإغتيال..الغدر..
أرأيتى كيف أن كلمة مبدأ نفسها صارت محيرة !!!!




> أعتقد أن تلك الكلمة تفقد رونقها شيئا فشيئا إذا استطاع كل منا أن يعي مفهوم الحرية


وما هى الحرية يا عزيزتى ؟
حتى الحرية لم تعد كافية لإسكات الإرهاب..فهم باسم الحرية والديمقراطية وحقوق الإنسان يمارسون الإرهاب..
الحرية قيمة أصبحت للأسف تستخدم كذلك للتمرير ..وكثير من الناس لا يفهمون معنى الحرية ولا يسلكون النهج الصحبح حيالها..




> بداية بتقبل السلوك المختلف و الآراء المتضاربة بين أصحاب نفس الدين و الأرض..نهاية بحرب الإرهاب القائمة أساسا بهدف محاربة الدين..و كأن الأرض لن تتسع إلا لدين واحد فقط!!


ليست بهدف الدين كأساس..وإنما هى ذريعة للسيطرة علينا ولأنه برغم الأزمات التى مررنا بها عبر التاريخ وكان الغرب أحد أهم أسبابها..لا تزال الثقافة الإسلامية العربية موجودة وبقوة وكذلك التاريخ والتراث..وهذا مما يثير جنونهم بالفعل وحفيظتهم




> .حرية الدين مكفولة للجميع
> 
> الدين الذي كان اللبنة الأولى في صرح التهمة التي باتت ملتصقة بكل منا
> 
> داخل وطنه أولا..قبل أن يكون خارجه


تمام..والإسلام هو من أقر " لكم دينكم ولى دين "..
دين يحترم الديانات .ولا خلاف على ذلك..ليتهم يفعلون هم ويفهون..
والتهمة هى اللعبة التى دبروها باسم الدين..والتى جاءتنا دخيلة من عندهم..فهم يقولون..والعملاء داخل الوطن ينفذون..هذا ما يحدث..وهم بهذا أس  البلاء..




> تقبّل الآخر دون تذمر بين أصحاب الديانة الواحدة و الوطن الواحد أولا..أيضا هو اللبنة الأولى لمواجهة تلك الكلمة المقيتة
> 
> احترام الآدمية و وعي الحدود الإنسانية هو أقصر السبل وصولا للقضاء على " الإرهاب"
> 
> الإرهابي في رأيي المتواضع ندى..ليس بالضرورة أن يكون صاحب اللحية و حامل السلاح معقود الحاجبين كما تصوره دائما وسائل الإعلام
> 
> الإرهابي..هو كل شخص سمح له ضميره - إن وجد- أن يرهب أي مخلوق أمامه مستغلا في ذلك، قوته الجسدية/ أو سلطته المهنية، أو حتى سطوته الاجتماعية.


أتفق معك تماما يا ايمان..
تقبل الآخر ..الآخر من وطنى..وليس عدوى ..

احترام الآدمية ..
نعم تلك التى نفعلها طوال الوقت..وتلك التى لا يقيمون لها اى وزن طوال الوقت أيضاً..
احترام الآدمية كفعل مفتوح أرفضه..فأنا لن أحترم من هم ليسوا بآدميين..

أنا لست ضد حوار الحضارات إطلاقاً..ولكن كيف يتم هذا مع قوم لا يتصفون بأى موضوعية..ولا يقيمون للحوار اصول سوى بالقتل والإبادة..
الغرب منذ القدم وهو يضمر لنا النية السيئة..
أنا الأخرى تعاملت مع الأجانب..معاملة استمرت ودامت..وأؤكد لك على أنهم فى منتهى الخبث والعداء لنا..
عدوانيين فى الحقيقة تجاهنا ونحن فى منتهى السلم أمامهم..هذا ما رأيته فيهم..وهو تاريخ مزروع فى دماهم لأنهم فى رأيى المحدثين .." محدثين النعمة "..

فى النهاية أشكرك على مداخلتك يا إيمان
 مع تحياتى..
 :f2:

----------


## اليمامة

> أحييك دائما أختي الكريمة ندي على عطائك المتجدد .. وموضوعاتك الرائعة .. 
> كده الواحد مش هيلاحق يشارك في إيه وللا إيه 
> والحقيقة أنا متفق مع الأستاذة جيهان في تعليقها على الموضوع:
> 
> 
> طبعا الإخوة والأخوات الكرام أدلوا بدلوهم بما لا يدع زيادة لمستزيد .. واستفدت جدا من مشاركاتهم .. واستمتعت بفكرهم الراقي الجميل .. فجزاهم الله خيرا 
> 
> ولذلك أنا مش هاتكلم عن الإرهاب كموضوع .. لإني شايف إني مش هاضيف جديد
> ولكن أنا هنا أحب أؤكد على بعض النقاط التي أعتبرها من الثوابت .. 
> ...


 *
ما شاء الله عليك يا أستاذ محمد..
بارك الله فيك..
الحقيقة مداخلتك من أروع ما يكون..كفيت ووفيت الحقيقة لدرجة أننى لا أجد ما أضيفه جديد على ما قلت..وبمثل هذا الشكل المنظم..
اتفق معك تماما تماما وخاصة فى هذه الجزئية التى فيها الإفادة الكاملة والنهاية 
*



> ارتبط الإرهاب، وهنا هاتكلم عن المسمى والمصطلح وليس الاسم .. لأن العبرة بالمسميات لا بالأسماء .. ارتبط باستعلاء قوى الكفر في الأرض .. وعلى رأسها اليهود .. ولم يكن هناك وجود لهذه الظاهرة أبدا في ظل استعلاء الإسلام في الأرض .. فالإسلام دين أمن وسلام .. وكوكب الأرض في ظل حكم الإسلام هو كوكب آمن .. يشيع فيه السلام .. هذه حقيقة تاريخية .. لاينكرها منصف
> فثقافة الإسلام تفرض على المسلم أن يحسن معاملة العدو قبل الصديق .. ويحسن معاملة المسلم وغير المسلم
> أما حين يتمكن غير المسلمين من حكم الدنيا .. وتتحكم في الأرض ثقافات لا تؤمن بالله ورسوله واليوم الآخر .. فلن نجد إلا الدمار والخراب .. والإرهاب
> والله تعالى أخبرنا بذلك حين تحدث عن اليهود فقال (كلما أوقدوا نارا للحرب أطفأها الله .. ويسعون في الأرض فسادا) .. وهذا ما رأيناه ونراه يوميا في هذا الزمن


*
فعلا يا سيدى..الإسلام دين الأمن والسلام..ويكفى أن يعم البشرية لكى يتحقق هذا الأمان والسلام..و يجب أن ندافع عنه باستماتة وباجتهاد أكثر من وضعنا الحالى..ولهذا فكلمة الإرهاب هذه ليست دينية إطلاقا ولكنها بشرية مدبرة..*




> فثقافة الإسلام تفرض على المسلم أن يحسن معاملة العدو قبل الصديق .. ويحسن معاملة المسلم وغير المسلم


*
الله..
معاملة العدو قبل الصديق..!!
كم هى عبارة رائعة !!
كم هو بالفعل دين الرقى والتحضر الحقيقى..!!
من يحسن معاملة العدو قبل الصديق يا سيدى غير فى هذا الدين..انظر ماذا فعلت أمريكا بمن اعتقلتهم ..وسجنتهم..كيف عذبتهم..كيف جردتهم من آدميتهم !!!
رأى العالم أجمع كيف يعاملون أسراهم..وكذلك فعلت اليهود..
*



> صنع أعداء الإسلام هذا الاسم ثم وضعوه كلافتة يصنفون تحتها كل من يخالف إرادتهم .. فهو كارت إرهاب كما يقولون .. فالواقع الآن في ظل النظام العالمي الجديد أن كل من يخالف الإدارة الأمريكية أو يعادي إسرائيل فهو متهم – أو معرض للاتهام – بتهمة الإرهاب .. سواء مارس الإرهاب كما نفهمه أم لم يمارسه .. لاسيما إذا كانت منطلقاته إسلامية .. فهو الإرهابي الأول بلا منازع .. وعلى هذا فإسرائيل اليوم تصنف تركيا – على لسان وزير السياحة الإسرائيلي ستاس ماسيجنيكوف - بأنها دولة ترعى الإرهاب ؟؟؟؟؟


*
صحيح  جداً..وهى الحقيقة التى لا تخفى على أى عقل يدرك..
وهؤلاء هم دعاة الديمقراطية والحرية المزعومتين..هذا الضلال الذى يهدف فقط إلى التموية والتعميم..واحكام السيطرة علينا..وسيادة الرأسمالية الجشعة التى بمصالهحا تضرب كل من يخالفها ولا يسايرها ..
فخ وقع فيه من هم على أهبة الإستعداد..ويعرفه جيدا المؤمن الذى لا يلدغ من جحر مرتين..ووقع فيه كذلك من لا يقرأون التاريخ إلا قشورا..
باختصار هى مؤامرة حقيقية يا سيدى..وان كنا نتجاهل أسلوب المؤامرة حتى لا نوصف بالمتآمرين..ولكنها كذلك بالفعل..
*



> تلعب الآلة الإعلامية المضللة .. والعميلة لليهودية العالمية دورا مهما في إطار إلصاق تهمة الإرهاب بالمسلمين .. سواء على مستوى الأفراد .. أو الدول ( ويكفينا فيلم الإرهابي كمثال بسيط لنرى بوضوح دور الإعلام في إظهار المسلمين كإرهابيين ) .. وذها على مستوى الدراما .. وأما على مستوى الأخبار والبرامج الوثائقية فحدث ولاحرج
> والخطير أنه لا يوجد تقريبا في هذه الآلة الإعلامية من يصف أعمال اليهود ضد الفلسطينيين .. أو أعمال أمريكا وبريطانيا في العراق وأفغانستان .. لايوجد من يصف هذه الأعمال بالإرهاب
> 
> ولكيلا نعيش نظرية المؤامرة .. ونكتفي بالإشارة بأصابع الاتهام لكل من يكيد للإسلام والمسلمين فأعتقد أن من واجبنا كمسلمين في دول إسلامية أن :


*
بالضبط يا سيدى..تم تحميل مفهوم الإرهاب والمقاومة كثير من التحيزات تبعاً لقناعات وأيديولوجية من يستخدمها..وهكذا فعلوا معنا..بكل طاقتهم وبآلتهم الإعلامية..لا يريدون سوى أن يكون مفهوم الإرهاب وقفا على العرب والمسلمين لأسباب ليست خافية على أحد..
وأنا لا أريد أن أبدو كمن يعانى احساسا بالإضطهاد العميق من الغرب ونظرته وتصرفه مع كل ما يخص مظاهر الحضارة العربية الإسلامية..ولا أريد كذلك أن أسقط فى فخ تفسير التاريخ وفق نظرية المؤامرة بالرغم من أنها كذلك بالفعل..
ولكن ما أهدف إليه هو محاولة فهم لماذا يبدو هذا الغرب متعصبا فى أغلب الأحيان ..متفهما فى أقلها أو أندرها...فى حين أننا لسنا كذلك تجاههم..!!!
وداخل التاريخ تكمن الإجابة..
*



> ولكيلا نعيش نظرية المؤامرة .. ونكتفي بالإشارة بأصابع الاتهام لكل من يكيد للإسلام والمسلمين فأعتقد أن من واجبنا كمسلمين في دول إسلامية أن :
> 
> أولا : الخروج من قمقم الهزيمة النفسية التي نجح أعداء الإسلام في إلحاقها بالمسلمين .. وأصبحنا نحن من داخلنا نشعر بأننا إرهابيين .. وأن خلف كل نقاب قنبلة .. وخلف كل لحية رشاش .. فاستعادة الثقة في أنفسنا .. وحسن الفهم لطبيعة ديننا هي الأساس
> أقول هذا لأنني أرى من المسلمين من يمنع أبناءه من الصلاة في المسجد .. ومن يمنعهم من حضور دروس العلم خوفا عليهم من الإرهاب .. فأي هزيمة نفسية ألحقناها بأنفسنا بأيدينا لا بأيدي أعدائنا


*
نعم..نعم يا سيدى..أنت محق..وللأسف منا بالفعل من أصابته تلك النكسة النفسية..ولكن تعرف يا أستاذ محمد..برغم ذلك أرى ان الإنتعاشة الدينية والصحوة الإيمانية فى قلوب وأفهام المسلمين الآن أعمق وأشد من أى وقت مضى..هذا رأيى الخاص...
فلأن المسلمون الحقيقيون أدركوا هذه التربصات والمؤامرات على الإسلام..قويت لديهم أكثر حاسة الإستبصار..شوكة الدفاع عن الإسلام تتنامى..اناس فى رأيى على استعداد للتضحية بأنفسهم فى سبيل نصرة الدين لولا القيود الداخلية المعروفة..*




> ثانيا : الاقتناع التام بأن الإدارة الأمريكية ومن ورائها إسرائيل ومن لف لفيفهم من الأنظمة – وليس الحديث هنا عن شعوب – هي الأنظمة الإرهابية الحقيقية .. وهي التي تصنع الإرهاب وترعاه وتصدره لدول العالم .. فتشخيص الداء هو بداية طريق البحث عن الدواء


*
آه..
هذا هو مربط الفرس بالفعل يا سيدى..الإقتناع التام..
لأنها للأسف هى لعبة قناعات..قناعات تختفى وقناعات تظهر..عملية مستمرة لإحلال القناعات وكأن قناعاتنا هذه تباع وتشترى..قابلة للمط..التوسيع وقت اللزوم..والإنفلات فى وقت آخر..قناعات رخوة..
وما قناعاتنا إلا نوع من الإيمان داخلنا ويقين..ولذلك سيدى من وجهة نظرى من اهتزت قناعاته خاصة فى هذه القضية التى تتعلق بالدين فهذا يعنى أن إيمانه فيه خلل..والله أعلم..
شخصت الداء جيدا ولا أعظم طبيب..وهذا هو الوعى عندما يكون يقظاً فيدرك مكمن الداء الحقيقى مهما غطه القيح وأخفاه عن الرؤية..
هم مصدرين الإرهاب وحدهم..لا نحن..نحن لا نعرف هذه اللعبة..ولا هذا الفن..
والتاريخ يشهد..والأدلة كثيرة ودامغة..
*


> ثالثا: العمل الدؤوب على إقامة الدولة الإسلامية .. ذات النموذج الحضاري الفريد .. الذي يبهر غير المسلمين بأخلاقه وسلوكياته .. واحترامه لغير المسلمين .. ويحقق فعلا السلام العالمي .. والأمن والأمان للبشر كافة .. فذلك أولى من كتابة الكتب .. وإلقاء المحاضرات وتنظيم الندوات .. التي تتحدث عن تاريخ .. لايرى منه الحاضرون شيئا .. ولا يرون أهله وأتباعه يطبقون منه شيئا
> وليست هذه دعوة للكف عن الدعوة بالكلمة والقلم .. ولكن أقول أن القدوة العملية أجدى وأشد أثرا من الكلام النظري


*
وأنا أتفق معك أيضا يا سيدى..
ولابد أن يكون كل مسلم قدوة أمام العالم بالفعل لا بالقول فقط..
المهم هو الفعل..وأن يكون القول معه متطابق..*




> مش عارف طولت كده ليه .. بس الموضوع فعلا مثير للاهتمام .. والتعليق .. واشكرك مرة أخرى أختي الفاضلة على موضوعاتك المتميزة بحق


*
هههههههههههه
وأنا موش عارفة طولت برضو كدا ليه يا أستاذ محمد بالرغم انى قولت موش هاطول..بس دا اللى حصل فعلاً..
كيف أشكرك على روعة كلامك الموضوعى والحقيقى !!
والأخطر والأجمل هو هذا الوعى الخلاق عندك وهذه القريحة المتقدة..
أشكرك يا سيدى وأسعدنى وجودك جدا فى هذا الموضوع ..فلقد أضفت له الكثير..ومرحبا بك فى أى وقت..
*

----------


## سيد حسن

> السلام عليكم أستاذ سيد العزيز


*وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته اخى حمادو* 




> من يعذبنا فى السجون؟ من يضربنا فى المظاهرات؟ من يسرقنا علنا؟ ومن يقمع حريتنا؟ هم أشخاص محسوبون علينا من أبناء البلد. هل هذا معناه أن كل أهل مصر متوحشون؟ أظن أنه يكون من الظلم أن نصفنا بالوحشية لأن فئة منا إستغلت رخوة النظام ففسدت فى الأرض. العكس هو ما يحدث, كلما زادت وحشية اللانظام, زادت المطالبات بالحرية والعدل والإنسانية منا نحن.


*هذا الامر يدعو للشفقة على ما يتعرض له الشعب من قمع والحزن على ما وصل اليه من ضعف لا ان نصفه بأنه متوحش .*




> هذا هو ما يحدث هناك مع بعض الإختلاف أنهم بعيدين عن أرض المعارك, فئة اللانظام الأوروبي تستغل سخافة الشارع الأوروبي فى الأمور السياسية الخارجية لتصورنا له على أننا وحوش وتجيش الجيوش لقتلنا...أما غالبية أهل أوروبا وأمريكا يقفون الآن وكل لحظة فى تظاهرات لمنع الحرب والوحشية التى تحدث. من كذب أكذوبة 11 سبتمبر؟ هم أنفسهم. من تظاهر ضد اللانظام الأمريكي لمنع الحرب؟ تحالفوا معنا لمنع إرادة هذا اللانظام, ولكن لأنه كان أقوي فقمع صوتي وصوتك وصوت ستيفن.


*هذا لا يحدث ابدا هناك بالتأكيد يا اخى ، فمن تحيا معهم هناك يتغنون بالحرية والديمقراطية التى يحيونها ويمارسون فى ظلها كل الحريات التى قد تصل لحد الشطط فى السلوكيات الانسانية ايضا .

ها انت تقولها ، ما الذى يدفعنى للتجاوب او اعطاء سمعى وانتباهى للشارع الاوربى السخيف سياسيا كما تقول ، انه سخيف ولا قيمة له عندى ايضا ، سأهتم فقط بالنخبة التى تضعنا فى حسابها سياسيا وهؤلاء هم الذين يقاتلوننا الان فى بلادنا ، اما السخيف هذا فلا تعنينى طيبته اطلاقا طالما انا لست فى حساباته السياسية ، فى اى سوق سأبيع طيبته تلك واستفيد بها ؟! .

ثم تعود فتقول ان غالبية اهل اوروبا وامريكا يقفون فى تظاهرات لمنع تلك الحرب !! لا افهم هذا التناقض الذى اصاب اولئك الطيبون فهم يرتضون لحكومات الحرب ان تحكم فى صناديق الانتخاب ويرفضون فى الشارع تلك السياسات ، هل هذا منطق طبيعى ، هل هؤلاء غالبية حقا ام انهم بضعة مئات او الاف من الشعب .

يا اخى حمادو اننى كنت ارى بعينى يوميا تلك المظاهرات الجميلة الرومانسية ضد بوش وبعدها بايام نجح بوش باكتساح فى ولاية رئاسية ثانية ، من هم الغالبية الطيبون ام الاشرار ؟!! كما اشاهد يوميا مظاهرات انصار السلام الاسرائيلية فى ميدان رابين بتل ابيب وبعدها فى الليلة التالية يفوز شارون او نتانياهو برئاسة الوزراء ؟*




> من طالب بقطع العلاقات الإقتصادية مع إسرائيل؟ لو أنت شخص دنماركي دخلت إسرائيل للسياحة ثم أردت العودة للدنمارك يستقبلونك فى المطار ويوجهون لك أسئلة عديدة عن علاقتك بالصهيونية واليهودية وقد تكتب إقرارا على نفسك بعدم العودة لإسرائيل...فى ماليزيا يمنعوك أساسا من مغادرة الطائرة وتعود من حيث أتيت لمجرد أنك تحمل تأشيرة سياحة لإسرائيل. حتى الفن...هل سمعت أغنية Pink بعنوان Dear Mr. President. هل رأيت الصور الرسمية التى أخذها الفريق معه فى جولته حول أمريكا وأوروبا ليعلن للجميع بشاعة ووحشية المقاتل الأمريكي؟ من فضحهم أخى العزيز؟ نحن أم هم أنفسهم؟ من فضح عوار اللانظام المصري؟ أنت أم ستيفن؟ .


*اجيبك بما اجاب به موسى عليه السلام فرعون حينما بادره فرعون بقوله " الم نربك فينا وليدا " فاجابه موسى عليه السلام بقوله " وتلك نعمة تمنها على ان عبدت بنى اسرائيل " والمعنى انك ان كنت قد وضعتنى فى قصرك بطلب من زوجك فقد قتلت واستحييت من بنى اسرائيل الكثير ، وعلى هذا فكل التصرفات المحابية لنا نحن العرب المسلمون من جانب هؤلاء الطيبون مثل منع استقبال محاصيل المستوطنات الصهيونية فى اوربا وطلب محاكمة بعض سفاحي الصهاينة واعتقالهم ومظاهرات التنديد والحريات المتاحة فى اوربا وقوافل المساعدات والاغانى والافلام الوثائقية مثل فهرنهايت 11/9 وكل مظاهر المروءة الاوربية تجاهنا رغم شكرى لها لا تقاس بحجم البشاعات التى يرتكبونها فى حقنا وانها للاسف لا تشكل صلب الموقف الاوربى والامريكى ولن اضعهم فى موقف محرج واطلب منك احصائية عن نسبة هؤلاء الرافضين من الموافقين ومكانهم ومكانتهم وتأثيرهم فى مجتمعاتهم .

ان التاريخ لا يذكر جماعات حقوق الانسان التتارية وقوافل المساعدات التتارية حينما نسف التتار اجمل الحضارات الانسانية فى بغداد وحينما نسف التتار الجدد بغداد مرة ثانية كما انه لن يذكر ايضا الملايين من العرب المسلمين الضعفاء حينما عجزوا عن حماية كيلومترات قليلة فى قلبهم تسمى فلسطين .

اخى حمادو ماذا حصل للنظام المصرى حينما فضح ستيفن عواره ، ما يزال يحكم امة قوامها ثمانين مليونا لا حيلة لهم ، ولكن يستطيع ستيفن هذا منع جنود بلاده من قتلنا اليس كذلك ؟!! 

اخى حمادو امم اوروبا وامريكا وحوش

السلام عليكم*

----------


## محمد حسيـــن

استاذي الفاضل سيد حسن 
 اولا كل عام وانت بكل الخير ودائما منورنا بحضورك الرائع دوما 
 قد احتلف معك سيدي فيما ذهبت اليه 
 فانا واحد من اولئك الذين لاينظرون الي الغرب نظره غضب او انه عنيف ومتوحش 
 بل اراه علي العكس من ذلك ..شعوب الغرب شعوب راقيه منظمه لها من البصمات 
علي البشريه والحياه الانسانيه الكثير من المزايا 
 قد تكون سياسه حكامه هي سياسه استبداديه متسلطه ...واكثر من ذلك خارجيا 
ولكنها داخليا ليست كذلك .. 

وعموما حكام الغرب ليسو موضع ترحيبي او اعجابي 
 اما الشعوب الغربيه فهي التي موضع ترحيبي واعجابي وشهادتي  ..
 ..الغرب به متناقضات كثيره ...اعترف بهذا ..
ولكنني افصل هنا الحكام عن الشعوب 
 الحكام بهم مابهم من اوصاف ..وهم الاستبداديين المتحكمين ..المتسلطين 
 اما الشعوب فهم باغلبهم ليسو هكذا ..بل شعوب منظمه ..حضاريه ..متقدمه .. 
 لها من المزايا والحسنات ماهو من الصداره بعنوان ..
بل اذا قلت لك اني اعتبر مستقبل الاسلام هناك 
وسط هذه الشعوب التي توصف بالوحشيه والهمجيه 

 قد يكون بهذا الشعب الغربي مساوئ ..وقد يكون به عقبات ..
وقد يكون به كثير من المشاكل الاخلاقيه والاجتماعيه .. 
 ولكنه يبقي الشعب المنظم ..الجميل ..النظيف ..
المتعايش ..الحضاري ..المكتشف ..المخترع 
 الغرب هو الجامعات التي يمني كل منا نفسه في ان يحصل علي شهاده من شهادات 
السربون او اكسفورد او كالتاك 
 وهو القانون الذي يطبق بحذافيره داخل تلك البلاد لافارق بين وزير او غفير او كبير او صغير 
 وهو الشوارع النظيفه والابنيه العملاقه الجميله ..والمعامل المتطوره ..
وتداول السلطه ..ومحاربه الفساد .. 
 لااستطيع ان اعمم كما عممت حضرتك علي اني لم استفيد من الغربي المسالم  
 بل علي العكس الغرب افادني الان اكثر من اي جنس اخر 
 فالاكتشافات والاختراعات وكل وسائل الحياه الحديثه المتطوره 
هي من اختراع الغرب وابتكاراته 
 وهو الذي شق البحار وركب الفضاء واكتشف الذره واكتشف الكهرباء 
وطور الطب والعلوم وحدث الكيماء 
 وهو الذي ابهر العالم الان بوسائل التقنيه الحديثه 
واخترع الكمبيوتر والموبايلات والسيارات والساعات..
 ووسائل الكترونيه احسب اننا لم نصل بعد الي سر تكوينها 
 كل هذا لانستطيع به ان نصفهم بالبشاعه او بالهمجيه 
كوصف عام للشعوب الغربيه التي اراها متتقدمه .. 

تحياتي

----------


## سيد حسن

*اخى الحبيب / محمد حسين

السلام عليكم

عيد اضحى مبارك وسعيد عليك وعلى اسرتك المحترمة وعلى كل من تحب اخى الكريم وبعد :

السياق يا عزيزى محمد هو الحاكم للحوار والتقييم والقاء الاتهامات على الامم والشعوب ، نحن لا نتحدث بتجريد عن ثقافة الغرب وعلومه وادابه ، فالجهاز الذى اكتب لك بواسطته الان هو من منجزات الغرب هذا ، يا محمد نحن نتحدث عن قضية محددة مصيرية فى حرب الاخر على الاسلام ، حرب دامت منذ ظهور الاسلام كدين ودولة عالمية الى وقتنا هذا .

لا يجب ان يأخذنا ضعفنا فى كل مجالات الحياة والفروق الحضارية الموجودة بيننا الان بعيدا عن الهدف الذى نرجوه فى مقاومة انفسنا ثم كف اذى هؤلاء ثم نشر ثقافتنا بينهم مرة اخرى بنفس الترتيب  لسلام العالم وان يعبد الله وحده كما كان سلفنا الصالح يفعل .

لو لم يكن الغرب فى عصور العتمة والظلام الاوربى ينظم صفوفه لاسقاط الدولة الاسلامية المتفوقة تماما ساعتها كما هو حال الغرب حضاريا اليوم لما وصلوا الى ما هم فيه الان ولما استردوا منا كل ما نبكى علي فقده اليوم ، ولو كان الغرب ينظر الينا على اننا ملائكة وطيبين لم يكن لينطلق لاسقاط حضارتنا واذلالنا كما يفعل اليوم ، ان الغرب فى سياق الحرب على المسلمين فى هذة الازمان الغابرة لم يتطرق للوضع الحضارى للمسلمين وانما احتفظ به لحربه .

فى حديثنا عن " الارهاب " تلك " التهمة " - فى نظر الغرب - " السلاح " - فى نظر الاسلام - الذى لم نستطع ان نحصل عليه الان وكما اراد لنا الله تعالى وامرنا به فى كتابه الحكيم لا اظن انه ثمة مجال للتشويش على هذا الهدف بسياقات اخرى غير مناسبة مثل التفوق الحضارى والنظافة والترتيب والنظام والعدالة والحرية فكل ما تقولون هى بضاعتنا فى الاصل ونريد ان نستردها منهم مرة اخرى وهم لا يودون ابدا ان تأخذ منهم ولو النذر اليسير من هذه البضاعة انهم لا يريدونك ان تكون عادلا او حرا او ذى كرامة وديمقراطيا كما يقولون ، انهم يريدون ان تبقى هكذا حتى يبقوا هم هكذا ، هذه البضاعة وهذا التفوق الحضارى الذى تذكره وهذه البضاعة التى اعنيها لن ينقلوها لك ابدا يا اخى الكريم صدقنى .

والان ، لنكن واضحين ومحددين تماما ، فى سياق الصراع بين الخير والشر - كما نفهمه نحن المسلمون - هؤلاء الناس يحاربوننا حربا واضحة وظاهرة للعيان وعالمية الشكل والجوهر وهم يحاربون الان كل حروبهم ضد المسلمين تحت راية الحلفاء وليست تحت راية دولة واحدة فقط وهى حروب صليبية كما نطق بها بوش الابن ودعمها بابا الفاتيكان اكثر من مرة بهجومه على الاسلام وعلى نبى الاسلام صراحة فى نفس الوقت وياللعجب برأ اليهود من تهمة سياقة وصلب وقتل المسيح - سائرا ضد معتقدهم وما يؤمنون به - ليوحدوا صفوفهم ضدنا ، دخلوا الكويت - وياللمصيبة بمساعدة بعض العرب المسلمين - تحت راية الحلفاء ودخلوا العراق تحت راية الحلفاء ووقت حصار العراق وقبيل غزوه صرحت مادلين اولبرايت وزيرة خارجية امريكا وقتها بأن دماء وارواح اطفال العراق هى قربان للرب وان دمار العراق هو نفسه تكرارا لدمار بابل القديم وانها حرب توراتية بامتياز - المصدر - مجلة البيان تصدر فى لندن وناطقة بالعربية ، حرب توراتية وما ادراك ما هو مفهوم التوراة المحرفة وتلمود اليهود عن الاممين الاعداء وكيف يعاملونهم ويتعاملون معهم اترك لك انت بحث ذلك ودخلوا افغانستان تحت راية الحلفاء ودكوا جبال افغانستان بقنابل اليورانيوم المستنفد طبقا لسياسة الارض المحروقة بالقاذفات الاستراتيجية قبل دخول افغانستان لتسوية الجبل بالارض بما يحمل الجبل من كائنات ولنتوقف قليلا عند افغانستان اذا سمحت لى .

فى افغانستان انتهت خلافات الغرب التى كانت موجودة فى غزو العراق ، مالذى يا ترى يدفع فرنسا والمانيا المعارضتين لدخول العراق وغزوها الى الاستجابة بسرعة متناهية لامريكا وتابعتها بريطانيا فى دخول افغانستان وبكل قوة ودعم ولماذا يصرون على دفع الامدادات البشرية والمادية والتقنية رغم الخسائر الصعبة عليهم هناك ولماذا يصرون باستماتة على عدم التهاون فى حرب طالبان ، غريبة جدا ، العراق دولة منظمة وجيشها قوى وتسليحه مميز وصنف كقوة عالمية لا يلقى لها الحلفاء بالا بمجرد غزوها ويتلاومون على هذا الغزو وطالبان ميلشيا متمردة قبلية تسكن الجبال وتبعد عن الحضارة والمدنية ازمانا كبيرة ومع ذلك تشكل هدفا للحلفاء لا يقصرون فيه ، لماذا فى رأيك يا محمد يحدث هذا ؟!! ولماذا لا نجد اصواتا كبيرة وصاخبة فى الغرب الطيب للدفاع عن ميليشيا طالبان المتمردة المسكينة فى العتاد والتسليح التى تواجه اعتى تكنولوجيا القتل الوحشى .

لماذا هم وحوش ، ببساطة لانهم لا يرعون فى حربهم علينا تقاليد الانسان ولا فطرة الانسان ، انظر الى اوامر النبى محمد (ص) لجيوش المسلمين حال حربهم العدو وانظر الى شرائط المذابح والبشاعات واستخدام الاسلحة التى حرموها هم كذبا ضد المسلمين العزل غير حاملى السلاح .

نحن كمصريين لم نجرب طوال اكثر من ثلاثة عقود ان نصحو من نومنا - اذا صحونا - على سقوط قنبلة تزن طنا من المتفجرات على سطح منزلنا او سقوط قنبلة من الخرسانة واكرر من الخرسانة تزن اطنانا على سطح بيت لا لحرقه ولكن لتسويته بالارض تماما او سقوط قنابل فسفورية كيماوية او قنابل عنقودية او حتى سماع هدير طائرة مقاتلة ولذلك تأخذنا العاطفة تقريبا نحوهم وكان الاجدر أن تأخذنا العاطفة نحو اولئك المعذبين بنيران اسلحتهم المحرمة ، لن اقول كونهم مسلمين - رغم ان هذا فرض علينا - ولكن على الاقل - ما دمنا نتحدث عن الغرب بعطف ورقة - كونهم مظلومين ومحروقين وممثل بجثثهم .

اذا استطعت يا اخى ان تميز بين الخبيث والطيب فى حربهم القاسية الشديدة علينا فافعل ولك الشكر ولقد طلبت من اخى حمادو اعلان من هم معنا حتى ولو كانت اسرة واحدة فى منطقة ريفية واطلب منك نفس الطلب شاكرا لك ، والى ان يحدث هذا ويتوقف نزف المسلمين جراء حربهم البشعة ، فما زالوا فى نظرى امة من الوحوش ، ببساطة .

يا اخى انا استغرب تماما لقولك بأنك تفصل بين الحكام والشعوب فى قضية مصيرية سوف تحدد شكل الثقافة التى ستحكم كوكب الارض ، ان من يفعل بنا هذا هم امة متماسكة ومتحدة حكاما وشعوبا ، فالحكام وحدهم لا يحاربون والذى يأتى بالحكام عندهم هم الشعوب بصناديق الانتخاب الحر الذى نزغرد له ونصفق لديمقراطيتهم ولانسانيتهم كل يوم بل كل ساعة ، ولا يجب علينا بل لا يصح ان نعطيهم سلاحا ذهبيا مثل الذى تقول لاستغفالنا وضمان سكوننا وسلامة اراضيهم مقابل حرق اراضينا ، وارجوك ان تجيبنى يا اخى وبوضوح هل فصلوا هم بين الشعوب والحكام عندما قيضوا حملتهم الصليبية علينا ؟!! ، ام اننا حكاما وشعوبا نستأهل الحرق كما يفعلون ؟!! ام اننا لم نتعلم الدرس منهم حينما حملوا تركيا بعد مرور تقريبا مائة عام مسئولية مذابح الارمن المزعومة ، هل حملوها لحكومة اردوغان وبرئوا منها الشعب ام حملوها لضمير الشعب التركى كله واصبح كل تركى هو جزار الارمن ، وفيما بينهم حتى ، من يبتز الالمان الان ويسحب منهم حليبهم الاقتصادى ومدخول الضرائب على الشعب الالمانى كله اليسوا اليهود بتهمة الهولوكوست المزعومة من يدفع الثمن الان هتلر والنازية ام دافعى الضرائب الالمان .

لذا اخى الحبيب محمد ارجوك دعنا من سياق الحضارة الان اذا لم تسخره لمقاومة هؤلاء لا لمدحهم والثناء عليهم ولاعلان انهم طيبون فهذا ليس وقته على ما اظن .  

عيد اضحى مبارك ان شاء الله والسلام عليكم

*

----------


## اليمامة

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

كل عام وأنتم جميعاً بخير وأضحى سعيد إن شاء الله

الحقيقة لم أشأ أن أتخطى الدور فى استجابتى على المشاركات برغم أن مجريات الحوار والسياق تستنفرنى لأن أقفز للمداخلات الأخيرة ولكنى لن أفعل..

فقط أنا هنا لأسجل إعجابى بفكر وآراء الأستاذ القدير سيد حسن وأرحب به هنا فى أى وقت وبأى كيفية..لسبب بسيط لأن هذا الرجل ملم تماماً بالتفاعل الذى يحدث..هذ الرجل لديه من الحق والوعى والوضوح ما يجعلنى الآن أشدد على يديه بحرارة وأنحنى..قلت كل ما شعرته يا أستاذ سيد وصرخت به أعماقى..وأكثر يا سيدى فأنت بارع حقاً فى قوة الحجة التى هى على حق ..وهذا ما نعرفه عنك ..بارك الله لنا فيك وفى علمك وعملك..

أخى العزيز محمد حسين..
لا أخالك لا تعرف يا محمد أننا صناع هذه الحضارة الغربية من الأساس..!!!
وصدقنى هذا  ليس كلام أرد به المبالغة أو الإفتخار وقد يبدو فى نظر بعض الناس أنه استمرار فى حالة وهمية تخص الماضى مثلاً..وكفانا بكاء على اللبن المسكوب..وما إلى ذلك من هذا التضليل..

ولكن كلامى يا محمد أبعد ما يكون عن هذه الحالة أو تحت هذا الشعور..نكران الماضى نفسه غلطة..الماضى نفسه ليس انتكاسة إذا ما أحسن التعامل معه..هذا الماضى أو هذه الحقائق هى التى تجعلنى قوية بمعتقداتى هذه..وإرادتى تدفعنى تحت وطأة هذا الحق للمزيد من العمل الذى أؤمن به..لأننى أعرف أصلى..وليتنا جميعاً نكون كذلك..نمتلك هذى الروح..حتى نعمل بقلب واحد ..ولكن ما عنيته هنا هو أننى أعرف تماما من هذا الماضى والتاريخ أننا من اخترعنا واكتشفنا وسجلنا..وهم من أخذوا وربما أضافوا..ليس إلا..

كل ما قلته أنت هو صنع العرب..كل أفكار الغرب هى أفكار عربية اسلامية الأصل..سبقانهم إليها منذ العصور الأولى..الأمر الذى أدهشنى بالفعل عندما قرأت عن هذه الحقائق..تصور أننا من وضعنا فكرة هذا الموبايل والحاسب الآلى الذين نستخدمهما اليوم وتظهر الصورة الرائعة على أن الغرب هو من استحدث تلك المخترعات..!!!

ويمكنك أن تعود لسيرة العلماء المسلمون العرب الأوائل ..أمثال ابن النفيس وابن الهيثم وابن رشد وغيرهم كثر..

وهذا ليس ليس كلامى من خيالى الخصب..ولكنه كلام موجود بالفعل ومسجل فى التاريخ..
كلام قاله واعترف به بعض الغربيين أنفسهم..





			
				والان ، لنكن واضحين ومحددين تماما ، فى سياق الصراع بين الخير والشر - كما نفهمه نحن المسلمون - هؤلاء الناس يحاربوننا حربا واضحة وظاهرة للعيان وعالمية الشكل والجوهر وهم يحاربون الان كل حروبهم ضد المسلمين تحت راية الحلفاء وليست تحت راية دولة واحدة فقط وهى حروب صليبية كما نطق بها بوش الابن ودعمها بابا الفاتيكان اكثر من مرة بهجومه على الاسلام وعلى نبى الاسلام صراحة فى نفس الوقت وياللعجب برأ اليهود من تهمة سياقة وصلب وقتل المسيح - سائرا ضد معتقدهم وما يؤمنون به - ليوحدوا صفوفهم ضدنا ، دخلوا الكويت - وياللمصيبة بمساعدة بعض العرب المسلمين - تحت راية الحلفاء ودخلوا العراق تحت راية الحلفاء ووقت حصار العراق وقبيل غزوه صرحت مادلين اولبرايت بأن دماء وارواح اطفال العراق هى قربان للرب وان دمار العراق هو نفسه تكرارا لدمار بابل القديم وانها حرب توراتية بامتياز - المصدر - مجلة البيان تصدر فى لندن وناطقة بالعربية ، حرب توراتية وما ادراك ما هو مفهوم التوراة المحرفة وتلمود اليهود عن الاممين الاعداء وكيف يعاملونهم ويتعاملون معهم اترك لك انت بحث ذلك ودخلوا افغانستان تحت راية الحلفاء ودكوا جبال افغانستان بقنابل اليورانيوم المستنفد طبقا لسياسة الارض المحروقة بالقاذفات الاستراتيجية قبل دخول افغانستان لتسوية الجبل بالارض بما يحمل الجبل من كائنات ولنتوقف قليلا عند افغانستان اذا سمحت لى .

فى افغانستان انتهت خلافات الغرب التى كانت موجودة فى غزو العراق ، مالذى يا ترى يدفع فرنسا والمانيا المعارضتين لدخول العراق وغزوها الى الاستجابة بسرعة متناهية لامريكا وتابعتها بريطانيا فى دخول افغانستان وبكل قوة ودعم ولماذا يصرون على دفع الامدادات البشرية والمادية والتقنية رغم الخسائر الصعبة عليهم هناك ولماذا يصرون باستماتة على عدم التهاون فى حرب طالبان ، غريبة جدا ، العراق دولة منظمة وجيشها قوى وتسليحه مميز وصنف كقوة عالمية لا يلقى لها الحلفاء بالا بمجرد غزوها ويتلاومون على هذا الغزو وطالبان ميلشيا متمردة قبلية تسكن الجبال وتبعد عن الحضارة والمدنية ازمانا كبيرة ومع ذلك تشكل هدفا للحلفاء لا يقصرون فيه ، لماذا فى رأيك يا محمد يحدث هذا ؟!! ولماذا لا نجد اصواتا كبيرة وصاخبة فى الغرب الطيب للدفاع عن ميليشيا طالبان المتمردة المسكينة فى العتاد والتسليح التى تواجه اعتى تكنولوجيا القتل الوحشى .

لماذا هم وحوش ، ببساطة لانهم لا يرعون فى حربهم علينا تقاليد الانسان ولا فطرة الانسان ، انظر الى اوامر النبى محمد (ص) لجيوش المسلمين حال حربهم العدو وانظر الى شرائط المذابح والبشاعات واستخدام الاسلحة التى حرموها هم كذبا ضد المسلمين العزل غير حاملى السلاح .

نحن كمصريين لم نجرب طوال اكثر من ثلاثة عقود ان نصحو من نومنا - اذا صحونا - على سقوط قنبلة تزن طنا من المتفجرات على سطح منزلنا او سقوط قنبلة من الخرسانة واكرر من الخرسانة تزن اطنانا على سطح بيت لا لحرقه ولكن لتسويته بالارض تماما او سقوط قنابل فسفورية كيماوية او قنابل عنقودية او حتى سماع هدير طائرة مقاتلة ولذلك تأخذنا العاطفة تقريبا نحوهم وكان الاجدر أن تأخذنا العاطفة نحو اولئك المعذبين بنيران اسلحتهم المحرمة ، لن اقول كونهم مسلمين - رغم ان هذا فرض علينا - ولكن على الاقل - ما دمنا نتحدث عن الغرب بعطف ورقة - كونهم مظلومين ومحروقين وممثل بجثثهم .

اذا استطعت يا اخى ان تميز بين الخبيث والطيب فى حربهم القاسية الشديدة علينا فافعل ولك الشكر ولقد طلبت من اخى حمادو اعلان من هم معنا حتى ولو كانت اسرة واحدة فى منطقة ريفية واطلب منك نفس الطلب شاكرا لك ، والى ان يحدث هذا ويتوقف نزف المسلمين جراء حربهم البشعة ، فما زالوا فى نظرى امة من الوحوش ، ببساطة .

لذا اخى الحبيب محمد ارجوك دعنا من سياق الحضارة الان اذا لم تسخره لمقاومة هؤلاء لا لمدحهم والثناء عليهم ولاعلان انهم طيبون فهذا ليس وقته على ما اظن .
			
		

اقرأ من أول هنا من جديد يا محمد..اقرأ ..
وتفكر جيداً فيما قاله الأستاذ سيد حسن..سياق الخير والشر..الأمر برمته يا محمد دون محاولات للتعميم ولا محاولات نقنع بها أنفسنا لأننا فقط نشعر بالضعف تجاهم ونصنع قناعات هى ردة فعل طبيعة لهذا الشعور بالضعف وخلخلة الهوية والبريق الخادع الذى يلقى فى عيوننا من هذا الإتجاه البارد..الغرب..

هم لا يريدون سوى ما قاله الأستاذ سيد حسن..وارمى وراء ظهرك مسألة الديمقراطية والحرية والعولمة وحقوق الانسان وحتى حوار الحضارات..لأنها ليست سوى أوهام..أما الحقيقى فهو مضمر منذ زمن بعيد ولن يزول تحت شعار أو طريقة..فى يوم وليلة...فكيف ننسى نحن ما فعلوه فينا!!!
يجب أن نصارح أنفسنا بأنهم أخطر وأعدى لنا من كل تلك الوهميات الجميلة هذا لأنهم لن يسمحوا أبدا بأن نتفوق من جديد وأن يعلو شأننا مثل السابق ..الأمر الذى عانوا منه..هذا لأن حجمهم الحقيقى كان معروف..
اليوم يختطفون كل العلماء المتميزين من بلادنا لكى يحرمونا من عائد تفوقهم ويستأثروا به وللأسف يساعدهم فى ذلك بعض المواليين ..من يتصفون بالعبط والغباء والضعف..

أما عن مسألة التنظيم وتطور الإنسان الغربى وبأنهم شعوب هادئة وطيبة..صدقنى أبداً..وكذلك ليس تعميم..ولكن ما أريد قوله هنا أنه يبدو لى أن هناك أمر ما يحكم عادات الشعوب وتواصلها..شىء يشبه الصفات الوراثية..حين تنتقل الصفات المتنحية من أول جد حتى الإنسان الحالى..
وهى ليست فزورة فهى حقيقة مطلقة تؤكدها الطبيعة..فعل الطبيعة نفسه..الشعوب تحمل نفس صفاتها الأصلية والأولية مهما تغير الزمن ودار وعبر..,وطبق ذلك علينا أيضاً..
كل الأجانب لديهم حس الإستعلاء الإستعمارى..خيط خفى نهم يحاولون اخفائه ولكن ظاهر برغم ذلك..خيط يعنى اسبقية الحصول..أو الخطف..والإحلال..

هذا معروف تماما عنهم..

هؤلاء الطيبيون !!!!

تحياتى للجميع..


*

----------


## محمد حسيـــن

> *اخى الحبيب / محمد حسين
> 
> السلام عليكم
> 
> عيد اضحى مبارك وسعيد عليك وعلى اسرتك المحترمة وعلى كل من تحب اخى الكريم وبعد :
> 
> السياق يا عزيزى محمد هو الحاكم للحوار والتقييم والقاء الاتهامات على الامم والشعوب ، نحن لا نتحدث بتجريد عن ثقافة الغرب وعلومه وادابه ، فالجهاز الذى اكتب لك بواسطته الان هو من منجزات الغرب هذا ، يا محمد نحن نتحدث عن قضية محددة مصيرية فى حرب الاخر على الاسلام ، حرب دامت منذ ظهور الاسلام كدين ودولة عالمية الى وقتنا هذا .
> 
> لا يجب ان يأخذنا ضعفنا فى كل مجالات الحياة والفروق الحضارية الموجودة بيننا الان بعيدا عن الهدف الذى نرجوه فى مقاومة انفسنا ثم كف اذى هؤلاء ثم نشر ثقافتنا بينهم مرة اخرى بنفس الترتيب  لسلام العالم وان يعبد الله وحده كما كان سلفنا الصالح يفعل .
> ...



اعلم هذا ..وكانت المشاركه فقط ردا مني علي معني 
اختلفت معه وهو الوحشيه التي يوصف بها الغرب عموما
فاردت ان اعيد الامور الي نصابها او كما يقولون في القواعد الشرعيه ..تحرير محل النزاع ..
الحرب علي الاسلام هي القضيه المحوريه الان ياسيدي ..اليس كذلك ..
اذن فاقول لك رايي حول اتهام الغرب بمعاداه الاسلام ..
هل تتفق معي اولا باخراج اليهود من دائره نزاع الغرب عموما معنا .. عن نفسي اراه كذلك
اتكلم الان عن الغرب وفقط وهي شعوب العالم الغربي ..
والغرب ياسيدي لايحارب الاسلام ..بل الاسلام هو من اضعف نفسه وظهر (بكل اسف) امام العالم كله بمظهر مغاير لحقيقته السمحاء التي تعيش علي الحب والوفاء والتبادل المعرفي ..والغرب اصبح هو اذلي يري صوره الاسلام متجسده فينا باعمالنا ولحوالنا ومقدراتنا
هذه هي النقطه الاولي .. الثانيه وهي الاهم ..اليهود
اراك اغفلت دور اليهود ياسيدي في تحليلك لكراهيه الغرب للاسلام والمسلمين ..لاادري هل لانك وضعت اليهود في بوتقه واحده مع الشعب الغربي الذي يؤمن غالبيته بالدين المسجي ام لسبب اخر ؟؟
استولي اليهود علي جميع منافذ الاعلام الحر في اوربا ..واصبحت  النيوزويك والنييوريك تايمز والجارديان وحتي الفرانس فوتبول
ملكا لليهود ..ومركز صناعه السينما العالميه ملكا لليهود (هولييود) وكذا وكذا
وتلك النقطه التي لم يعيها المسلمون جيدا فانبري رجال المسلمين من الاغنياء ينفقون اموالهم علي البارات وشراء الانديه الكرويه وعلي الوجبات والسيارات ..وو
وبالتالي اصبح الراي العام  كله في ايدي اليهود وكذا منافذ الاعلام والسنما  والصحف.. ووضع الصوره امام الغرب كما يريد هو
 لا بحقيقتها ونحن اهملنا ذلك واصبحنا نوزع المسؤليه اما علي اليهود تاره ..واما علي الفرب تاره اخري ..
وكاننا اصبحنا ابرياء مما حدث ويحدث ..
الشعب الغربي نفسه اراه (من منظروي) ينقسم الي شريحتين:
شريحه : كارهه للاسلام والمسلمين مستعدون لبذل كل غال وثمين من اجل محو هذا الدين وتصفيه رجاله
وشريحه اخري محايده ..وهي كبيره وهذه هي الاهم في اوربا وهي الشريحه التي يحاول اليهود بكل ماوتو من قوه ادخالهم ضمن الفئه الكارهه والمتعصبه ضد المسلمين ..
والصوره التي يراها الغرب عن الاسلام نحن من صنعناها بايدينا ياسيدي الفاضل وحتي لانجلد انفسنا نحن من ساهمنا في اكبر جزء من  رسم الصوره المخجله عنا كمسلمين ..
فبماذا تفسر صوره بن لادن وهو يمر كل سبتمبر (بالزي الاسلامي ) مهددا ومتوعدا باغلظ الايمان بان امريكا لن تنعم بعد اليوم في هناء وصفاء ..ويبدو انه صدق نفسه بانه هو مخطط هجمات سبتمبر ومنفذها وكانه اصبح سادس الخلفاء الراشدين ! واصبح هو الذي يلصق التهمه بنفسه لاهم من يلصقوها به ..يضل متوعدا ومهددا ..
علي الرغم من ان سماحه الاسلام ترفض قتل مدنين لم يلبسو رداء الحرب اي انه احداث سبتمبر نفسها ترفضها احكام الاسلام ..
هذه الصوره حين تعرض علي الغرب ... ماذا يفهمون من ورائها ؟؟
الاعلام السملم حين يصف شهداء حماس (بالانتحاريين) ..
ماذا علي الغرب ان يفهم ويعي جيدا الحقيقه التي نروج خلافها نحن وبايدينا في اعلامنا الحر؟ 
ماذا علي الغرب ان يعي ادانه اسرائيل بوحشيتها وجبروتها وهم باعينهم رأو فضيله الامام الاكبر رحمه الله يسلم بكلتا يديه علي سفاح اسرائيل بيريز ..
وماذا تقول في داعيه مسلم ومبعوث من الازهر يقول (يجب علي ملكه امجلترا ان تسلم واذا استوجب الامر القوه )
ولا ادري اين ذهب عنه مخاطبتهم بلغتهم كما كان يفعل صحابه النبي الكريم ..
اننا من نضع انام الغرب صورتنا بايدينا وبعد ذلك نلومهم علي رد الفعل الذي لايرضينا ..

اما حكايه هجوم الغرب علي الاسلام ..فقد تحدث هذه الصوره ..ويحدث بالتاكيد عكسها  وباتالي تعميها كما تقول غير مناسب
 فالغرب الذي تعمم علي فكره الاسائه الي الاسلام وكرهه
يقيم علي ارضه مساجد للمسلمين ..ويمنحهم حريه العباده داخل تلك المساحد ..
ويمكن تذكرت الان مقوله وجدي غنيم حين قال المساجد في اوربا لها حريه اكبر من مساجدنا في بلادنا
والغربي الذي يقتل مسلما ..هو ايضا من حكم عليه باقصي عقوبه كجزاء لهذا القتل كما حدث في قضيه مروه الشربيني مؤخرا
يعيش المسلمون علي ارض العرب امنون ..وعلماء المسلمون يتقلدون هناك مناصب رفيعه ابرزها المصريه داليا مجاهد مستشاره اوباما
والغرب الذي منع اقامه المأذن في سويسرا ..منع ايضا اقامه اجراس الكنائس ..ولكننا وقتها ركزنا علي نصف الخبر فقط
(( وحتي في هذه الصوره لم نجد لنا رد فعل قوي يعبر عنا كمسلمين ...))
مظاهرات في الغرب تقوم احتجاجا علي ضرب غزه ..ومظاهرات امريكيه تنادي بتحرير العراق
ومظاهرات غربيه تنادي بتعميم قانون حقوق الانسان في كل البلاد ..
اذن ياسيدي الفاضل الصوره الكارهه للاسلام ليست عامه ..وليست هي الصوره الاعرض في البرواز المسمي بالغرب
كما يوجد هذا ..يوجد ذاك حتي بلاد الاسلام لم تخلو من هذا التناقض 
ففي بلاد الاسلام نفسه يوجد مسلمون يكرهون الاسلام اكثر من اليهود ..
بعد كل هذا اقول لك انه بكل اسف لن يحترمنا احد ..لاننا اصلا لم نعرف بعد مقدار انفسنا 
وفاقد الشيء لايعطيه ..فيجب اولا بديهيا ان يحترم الاسلام جيدا في بلادنا حتي يحترمه غيرنا ,,
لا تتصور سيدي اني الان واقف علي ابواب السفارات الغربيه اتسكع تاشيره زياره او تاشيره هجره 
بل علي العكس انا لم اغادر بلدي حتي الان ..واذا حدث وغدارت فيكون بكرامتي اولا واخيرا 
ولكن كل ماهنالك فقط ان هناك ايه تقول (وتلك الايام ندواولها بين الناس ) 
وتلك قولا واحدا ليست ايامنا 
وبالتالي اري ان هذه هي ايامهم ..وهذا حقهم الذي اكتسبوه 
اما عن التمييز بين الخبيث والطيب فكما قلت لحضرتك هناك صور تنبئ عن هذا 
وان كنت لااتصور انك تريد تفاصيل اسمائهم وصفاتهم 
ويحضرني موقف الالمان الذين يذهبون في الذكري السنويه لرحيل مروه الشربيني حاملين الورود 
والازهار ويضعوها في نفس المكان الذي قتلت فيه علي ايدي المتطرف الروسي ..
علي الرغم من ان مروه كانت مثال جيد للمسلمين فقد كانت ناجحه ومتفوقه والاهم انها كانت محجبه ..
فمالذي يدفع الشعب الالمان مثلا للقيان بهذا الفعل ... 
بل مالذي دفعها هي اساسا الي ان تلجأ للمحكمه وقتها طالبه حمايتها من يد الكمتطرف الروسي .؟ 
بالتاكيد سيدي هناك من يخترمنا ..وهناك من يقدرنا ..وهناك من يقيم لنا وزنا ..
اتذكر الان في احداث سبتمبر ومبعوث الازهر واقف امام كل كاميرات العالم اجمع ..
وفي حضور الرئيس الامريكي بوش وطاقم الاداره الامريكيه وظل يشرح باستفاضه 
ان الاسلام كدين يبرا ممن الصقو به تهم الارهاب واحداث سبتمبر ,,
 ومع ذلك لن يتعرض له احد بسوء ولا بمكروه .. 
اما عن حكامهم الذين يختاروهم ..فقد قلت رايي وانا مقتنع به الي حد كبير باني افصل هذا عن ذاك 
واذا كان الحكام الغرب جبابره ..فان الشعوب الغربيه ليست هكذا 
فنحن ايضا حكامنا استبدادبن وطواغيت ..ولكننا ابدا ماكنا مثلهم .. 
الي جانب انهم في الاخير يختارون مايشاون ..ويحقق لهم مطالبهم ..
وبلادهم داخليا تنعم بهذا الرخاء الذي ينشدونه ومازالو علي اثره حتي اليوم .. 
ويجب الان بدلا ان ننتقدهم او نتهمهم بالوحشيه ان نقلدهم ونختار حكاما يصلخو انا احوالنا 
وان ننهض كما نهضو حتي لانظل دائما نجعلهم هم المدانون الدائمون 
بل ونطلب منهم الا يختارو حكامنا يعبثو بمصالحنا ..
فان هذا امر بعيد المنال ..بل وبعيد جدا .. 

****

----------


## سيد حسن

*



			
				اعلم هذا
			
		

اخى الفاضل محمد حسين

السلام عليكم

انا تفهمت وجهة نظرك جيدا تجاه هؤلاء واقتربت من التصديق بأنهم ملائكة بالفعل وبدليل ما سقته لى من امثلة على كرمهم الحاتمى وطيبتهم امام المسلمين !! .

ولكن قلت فى المقتبس بعاليه انك تعلم هذا وانتقلت الى بيان وجهة نظرك وكأن الذى علمته شىء طبيعى وبسيط لا ينفى عنهم انهم طيبون فعلا ، ربما انا ابالغ كثيرا فى وصف المشهد الحالى لعلاقتهم بنا .

فى الاخير اريد ان اطرح عليك سؤالا : هل لو كانت مصر هى الهدف الحالى لهجومهم العسكرى مثل العراق وافغانستان ومناطق القبائل فى باكستان كنت ستقول عنهم نفس الكلام ؟! .

شكرا لك اخى الفاضل والسلام عليكم*

----------


## محمد حسيـــن

> *
> 
> اخى الفاضل محمد حسين
> 
> السلام عليكم
> 
> انا تفهمت وجهة نظرك جيدا تجاه هؤلاء واقتربت من التصديق بأنهم ملائكة بالفعل وبدليل ما سقته لى من امثلة على كرمهم الحاتمى وطيبتهم امام المسلمين !! .
> 
> ولكن قلت فى المقتبس بعاليه انك تعلم هذا وانتقلت الى بيان وجهة نظرك وكأن الذى علمته شىء طبيعى وبسيط لا ينفى عنهم انهم طيبون فعلا ، ربما انا ابالغ كثيرا فى وصف المشهد الحالى لعلاقتهم بنا .
> ...


سيدي الفاضل 
وعليكم السلام ورحمه الله وبركاته 
حين قلت ( اعلم هذا ) اقصد من ورائها تاكيد المعني الذي قلته انت بانك 
لاتريد تجريد الغرب من افضاله 
واننا بصدد الكلام عن كون الغرب يهاجم الاسلام وعلي ذلك بنيت وجهه نظري الاخيره ... 
فوافقتك وقلت اعلم اننا بصدد الحديث عن تلك النقطه .. هذا كان مرادي .. 

اما عن سؤالك ..يااخي الفاضل 
صدقني لست اكيل بمكياللين ..ووجهه نظري التي قلتها هذه مجرده عن احتلاف الجنسيات ..  
فقد قلتها من منطلق اني مسلم اولا قبل ان اكون مصري 
ويعلم الله اني امقت اي عسكري غربي يدنس بقدمه ارضا اسلاميه 
اما المدني الغربي فله وضع مختلف .. 

اخيرا اخي الحبيب  
هذا الغرب ..ليس بعدوي 
وفي نفس الوقت ليس بامامي .. 


دمت في امان الله

----------


## اليمامة

*







السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته ..

             عزيزتى  " نــــدى " ..

                الموضوع هام و طويل و يحتاج إلى رد أطول .. لكنى سأختصر قدر المستطاع ..

    الإرهاب فى اللغة هو إلقاء الخوف و الرعب فى القلوب .. و هو منهى عنه إلا فى أحوال معينة .. 
    فمثلًا أسلوب الترغيب و الترهيب المتبع أحيانًا فى الخطاب الدينى و فى النصوص الدينية , فيكون الترهيب هنا من عقاب الله تعالى فى الآخرة حتى يتراجع الناس عن ارتكاب الأخطاء أو أن يسرع المخطئ بالتوبة ..

  المثال الآخر كما ورد فى الآية الكريمة فى سورة الأنفال  : " و أعدوا لهم ما استطعتم من قوة و من رباط الخيل ترهبون به عدو الله و عدوكم و آخرين من دونهم لا تعلمونهم الله يعلمهم و ما تنفقوا من شىء فى سبيل الله يوف إليكم و أنتم لا تُظلمون  (60) "

 فمعناه هنا أن نخوفهم فقط من الاعتداء علينا و مهاجمتنا و كف أذاهم عنا , و ليس المقصود أن نبدأ بالاعتداء عليهم .
تمامًا كتشديد العقوبة على المجرمين حتى يرتدع من يفكر فى الإقدام على ارتكاب الجرائم ..


أهلا بك يا دكتورة داو..ويسعدنى وجودك دائماً..



وكل سنة وحضرتك طيبة..وعيد سعيد عليكى وعلى أحمد..والأسرة جميعاً..ويارب تكونى شويتى اللحمة وكله تمام ..

كلامك هنا رائع وأصبتى الحقيقة تماماً..فالإرهاب بالمعنى الدولى المعاصر ليس إسلامياً بالمرة ..فالإسلام دين أمن وسلام - كما أفحمنا الأستاذ محمد " الصعيدى " فى مداخلته الرائعة -وليس دين الترويع والترهيب..وإنما المعنى المشار له فى الآية الكريمة من سورة الأنفال هو أنه يجب على المسلمين أن يبذلوا قصارى جهدهم فى التسليح وإعداد القوة وتدريب الجيوش حتى يرهبهم العدو ويحسب لهم ألف حساب..و وجوب الإعداد للمعارك مع العدو أمر مجمع عليه من قبل علماء المسلمين ..والقوة هنا ليست المادية فقط..فهى لا تكفى لتحقيق النصر على العدو إلا إذا تعاضدت معها كأساس القوة المعنوية وهى قوة الإيمان بالله والثقة بالنفس ..
وهذا قد يفسر لماذ ابتلينا بتهمة الإرهاب..لأننا أضعف من أن ندافع فى الفترة الحالية على المستويين المادى..فكما ترين نحن لا نمتلك نفس آلية الغرب من حيث استخدام الأسلحة الحديثة واستراتيجيات المعارك وغير ذلك..وكذلك على المستوى الإيمانى حين ابتُلينا كذلك بنقص فى الإيمان..وضعف فى الدفاع عن الدين الذى يقابل داخل الوطن بنوع من القمع ..وكنت ردة الفعل الطبيعية التزام غالبية الناس السكات..بالإضافة لتشتت القناعات والهويات والإنتماءات..





أما ما يطلق عليه الآن إرهابًا فهو وارد الخارج و صنيعتهم .. فنعرف جميعًا كيف نشأ تنظيم القاعدة و من الذى موله و ساعده ضد الشيشان ..


نعم يا عزيزتى..وارد الخارج..ولعبتهم ودهائهم..وكذلك سذاجتهم لأننا أذكى حتى لو كنا أضعف..ولكننا لسنا للأسف بقادرين عتاد وإرادة على الدفاع على الأقل فى الوقت الحالى..وهذا مما يؤلم...وهذا مما يعامل بخسة من جانبهم..ويستمرون على زيادته باضطراد..

تذرعوا بالإرهاب..فأبادوا الشعب الشيشانى !!!

كيف!!

كيف تكون كلمة عائمة سبباً منطقياً لإبادة شعب كامل إن لم يكونوا بالفعل وحوش ؟

وبأى ضمير وبأى قلب؟

هل أخطأت هنا فعلاً إن وصفتهم بالمتوحشون!!

تعالوا نرى ماذا فعل هؤلاء الراقيون حتى نحكم على مدى طيبتهم..إلى أى مدى كانوا معنا طيبيون..هذا على افتراض أننا أمة واحدة..على قلب واحد..نستشعر نفس الآلام التى يواجهها غيرنا من المسلمين والعرب..نشعر بأزماتهم..و نحس ما يعانونه..

انتهكوا الأعراض..ونهبوا البيوت..نهبوها فعلاً مثل اللصوص والمرتزقة..دمروها على أهلها..هجر أكثرهم  بيوتهم خوفاً وهلعاً..وعذب وقتل الأبرياء من الرجال والشيوخ والنساء..ومثل بهم..سجن الآف الرجال والنساء الذين عانوا من الإعاقات بعد خروجهم من السجون والمعتقلات من شدة التعذيب الذي لاقوه على أيديهم..

بحجة القضاء على الإرهاب تحرق بيوت المدنيين..ويقتل أصحابها..ويمثل بهم تحت دعوى أن هذه البيوت أو هذه القرية استقبلت الإرهابيين..تقصف البيوت وتباد بلدان بأكملها ويتساقط الأبرياء 

بحجة القضاء على الإرهاب فى الشيشان هدمت المساجد وانتهكت قداستها ودهست المصاحف ..كل هذا الإجرام المنظم تحت اسم القضاء على الإرهاب..

بحجة الإرهاب قصفت الناس على قوارع الطرق هكذا وكأنهم يصطادون الطير..وتترك أجسادهم مضرجة فى الدماء فى منتصف الطرق تنهشها الحيوانات ويتفرج عليها العابر والسائر..وكأنها أصبحت مناظر مألوفة عادية..نحن من حثنا ديننا على معاملة الحيوان برفق..وهم من أقاموا للحيوانات جمعيات رفق ومؤسسات رعاية وحماية ..الأمر الذى يتغنوا به وهو فى أساس شريعتنا..والعجب كل العجب أن من يعامل الحيوان هكذا لا يتورع قلبه على أن يبيد البنى آدم فى طرفة عين دون أن يهتز قلبه..أى غرابة فظيعة تلك !!!

هذا يا إخوانى تأثير العقيدة عندما تكون أصلية فى الفطرة..لا مكتسبة ولا مأخوذة..هذا هو ديننا الذى فطرنا عليه..فشكلنا هكذا ..لم يقسمنا ولم يلونا..وإنما يقسم ويلون غير الأصليين..من لا يستشعرونه على فطرنهم..من لم يخلقوا له ولم يخلق لهم..من لم يفطروا عليه ولا تهتز قلوبهم له..وهذا هو الفارق..فارق الوحشية ! الفارق الذى لن ينمحى لأنه فارق تكوين وتشكيل..فارق فطرة واختلاف كلى وجزئى ! فارق على المبادىء والقيم والأخلاقيات والسلوكيات التى لن تتقابل أبداً مهما تم من تبادل معرفى وثقافى !
وهذا ما يفسر فشل مشروع العولمة..المشروع الإستهلاكى الذى يقنن فينا على أكمل وجه ويغرسه فينا كثر وأكثر المواليين!

فى الشيشان تفنن الجنود فى انتهاك النساء واقتحاهم حتى ليلدن أجنة يقذف بها فى عرض الطريق..وفى أمر أبشع..زرع أجنة الحيوانات فى أرحامهم حتى لتلد المرأة كلباً أو قطة أو فأر أو ثعبان..
وهى حوادث مذكورة فى تاريخ حربهم على الشيشان..

كيف ترون ذلك..كيف ترون هذه الإنسانية..أى عقل بشرى هذا الذى تفتق عن كل هذه البشاعة !!!
من يخبرنى ..من يقول أنه يحتمل مجرد هذا الخيال..هذا الخيال القبيح جدا..الشنيع ليتم فى امرأة مسلمة !!





لم أكن أبدًا عنصرية , لكن بعد كل ما حدث و يحدث تولد عندى شعور بالازدراء تجاه الغرب , فتاريخهم الغير مشرف على الإطلاق حافل بكل أنواع الجرائم و الأمراض النفسية و الشذوذ , و حتى الآن لهم اليد العليا للشر فى العالم ..
و ليسوا كما يروجون لأنفسهم , فليسوا دعاة سلام و لا يحترمون الحقوق ولا آدمية الإنسان و لا الأديان كلها و خاصة الإسلام .. كل ما يريدونه هو مصالحهم فقط ..
و للأسف لم يقدروا على المسلمين على مر التاريخ بدون الخيانة , فكلنا نعلم ما حدث فى أفغانستان و العراق و ما يحدث فى فلسطين , و لا ننسى والى عكا فى زمن الصليبيين ..
			
		

صدقتِ يا دكتورة داو..بيد أن العنصرية فى بعض الأحيان لا تكون تهمة سيدتى..وهذه طبيعتنا المسالمة على أية حال..نحن شعوب مسالمة فعلاً..حتى إننا مازالنا ندافع ونرى محاسن الغربين فى خضم كل هذا البلاء وفى خضم كل ما نالنا منهم..!!
وعلى الجانب الآخر نحن مشغولون ليلا ونهارا بمشاغلنا وحياتنا واعمالنا وأولادنا ..ولا ينقصنا هؤلاء حتى نتدبر أمرهم وأن نشغل أنفسنا بالتفكير فيهم وخلق عداوات وهمية بيننا وبينهم..فنحن نعرفهم وكفى..ولكن ما فعلوه مؤخرا من استفزازنا والهجوم علينا ولايزال يحدث ..أمر فاق الحدود..فاق الإحتمال..والسكوت..

وما أفعل الآن سوى الكتابة..وحتى الكتابة يبدو أنها فعل أصبح غير محتمل على الغرب..وكم أشعر بالعجز والضيق !!

بالعنف يفعلون وبالنعومة يفعلون..من كل الجهات لا يسعون إلا نحونا وكأننا شغلهم الشاغل..نحو كنز الشرق..ومصالحهم فيه..

ولن أستطيع أن أنكر وجود الخيانات على مر التاريخ..الخيانات التى حصلت فينا منا..نعم عانينا من وجود أفراد فاقدى الانتماء والهوية تماماً..ولازالنا نعانى اختى العزيزة ..فهى حركية فى الحياة نفسها..تناقضات لن نستطيع نكرانها..وكانت الخيانة تحدث فى الوقت القاتل..يعنى قاب قوسين أو أدنى من النصر..وهى لن تتوقف..ففى كل عصر ستوجد هذه الخيانات وبأشكالها المتطورة..ونحن كذلك لا يجب أن نتوقف عن الكشف والمحو واعادة ضبط الأوضاع..

من يتعجب من حماستى ..أجيبه بأن فعل الإصلاح يبدأ على هذه الشاكلة..من يشعر بالإستكانة هو من فى حاجة للمزيد من العمل والتصديق..من يتفرج علىّ هو من فى أشد الحاجة لأن يجد نفسه ويصدقها وينظر من جديد وبعين مختلفة إلى الواقع ويعرف أن له دور..كل واحد فينا له دور..وليس كل منا يرى هذا الدور ويفهم بالفعل أن عليه واجب..
وهذه هى حركة تطبيق الوعى بشكل عملى..خروج الفعل من حيز الخيال والكلام إلى حيز الوجود..وهى مرحلة صعبة لأنها تتطلب شجاعة ومواجهة واستماتة..ثبات ..من يقدر على ذلك سوى المصلحين الحقيقين..مثلما رأينا عبر التاريخ..هؤلاء الذين كانوا لا يغالطون أنفسهم ولا يستمرؤا الهوان..ولا يقللوا من حجم الواقع..





و للأسف أيضًا أن معظم حكام المسلمين من الموالين للغرب فدأبوا على إرهاب شعوبهم و عملوا على نشر الفساد و الانحلال تقربًا لهذا العرب و إرضاءً له .. و بدلًا من أن يوجهوا الإعلام لتصحيح الأفكار المغلوطة عن الإسلام و توضيح حقيقته , نجد أن إعلامنا يسبق الغرب فى حربه على الإسلام و يشوه كل ما هو إسلامى و يصف أى نوع من الالتزام بالتطرف و الإرهاب ..
لقد هان علينا ديننا و هانت علينا عزتنا , فهُنَّا على غيرنا ..


نعم...
 الإعلام ثم الإعلام ثم الإعلام..
أخطر آلة على موجودة على الإطلاق..نظراً لفاعليتها وانتشارها وصفة المصداقية التى تسحب عليها من قبيل الإناس البسطاء على الأقل الذين يصدقون كل ما تقذف به هذه الآلة فى وجوهنا وكأن كل ما تطالعنا به منزل..وكيف يتم توجيه الإعلام عزيزتى وهم يسخرونه أصلاً لخدمة أغراضهم..فهم من يوجه ويخترق..أصبحت هذه هى وظيفة الإعلام فى بلادنا إلا القليل الذى لا يصمد أمام الأوامر الصارمة بالمصادرة..ولكن ..حتى فى ظل هذا الإعلام المخترق..هل الناس لا تدرك..لا تفهم..لا تعرف..الناس تعرف وتلاحظ التفاوت والتناقضات مثلما نحن نفعل الآن ونرى برغم التضليل..

أيضا هل الغرب فى حاجة لإعلامنا الهش هذا كى يغيروا وجهة نظرهم فينا أو فى إسلامنا!!
..والله انى لمندهشة من أن إعلامنا هذا الغبى يساعد الغرب فى تغيير أفكاره عنا !!!..بأى منطق هذا وهم لديهم من الوسائل الأسرع والأحدث لكى يعرفوا بها كل شىء عندنا على حقيقته ..هم يتلصصون علينا ليلا ونهارا من خلال شبكات الأقمار الصناعية وحتى هذا الانترنت والجواسيس والوسائل الملغومة فى باطنها الآمنة جدا فى ظاهرها !!!
هل الغرب ينتظر إعلامنا كى يعرف ويفهم ؟
إعلامنا لا يغيب إلا فينا ..لا يقصد سوان..وهم لا يريدون به سوى الشعب ليسكت وتتم الخطة بهدوء..وخاصة اذا كنا على استعداد لهذا التغييب.. الغرب يعرف مصالحه واتجاهاته جيدا ..تلك المحددة من قبل حتى أن ينطق الإعلام عندنا وهذا ببساطة لأن من يتعمدون محو الإعلام فى بلادنا من المواليين كما قلتى يا دكتورة صدرت إليهم تلك التعليمات من هناك..وهذا لأن المواليين وأى خائن على وجه الأرض أغبى بمفرده من احكام الخدعة وخاصة عن يعانى فقرا فى الأدوات والوسائل..أغبى من التنفيذ الكامل وقتذاك..المواليين ليسوا بهذا الذكاء لأن يقيموا اللعبة كاملة وحدهم...وليسوا كذلك بهذه الوحشية هذا لأن هناك جين رغما عنهم مازال باقى داخلهم..جين يحمل ولو أقل القليل من الصفات الوراثية التى تحمل الفكر والمزاج والتصرف..جين يبقى على شىء موجود فى الأصل..المواليين مهما كانوا لن يستطيعوا بمفردهم اقامة لعبة مثل هذه..لعبة على المستوى الدولى يا دكتورة وليست على المستوى الوطنى المحلى..أى موالى مهما شطط ذكاءه..ساقط فى النهاية..مرئى فى أعين الجميع..غبى يا سيدتى..ولهذا فهو يحتاج لدعم طول الوقت..

إذن خلاصة القول أن اللعبة مشتركة..تدور رحاها داخل دائرة مفرغة..والمواليين الأقرباء ليسوا سوى طرف لعبة فى ايدى الأغراب الدوليين الذين يعرفون تماما ما يريدون ويحركونهم مثل العرائس بالخيوط الخفية بحيث لا نرى نحن سوى صورتهم أمامنا ولكننا  وبكل عجب..بنرى أطراف الخيوط المتدلية..!!!





فمنذ أن تم تقليص دور الأزهر الذى كان منارة للإسلام الصحيح الوسطى للعالم أجمع و و بقرار أحمق أصبح تابعًا للدولة أى تابعًا للحكومة و النظام الحاكم و أصبح ضعيفًا هشًا لا دور له ..
و حيث أن الإنسان بفطرته يميل إلى التدين و أن النظم الحاكمة أهملت بل تعمدت تقليص العلم الدينى لأجيال , فقد وجدت بعض التيارات المتطرفة طريقها فى نشر أفكارها الخاطئة و العقيمة بين الشباب مما أدى إلى انتشار العمليات الإرهابية حتى ضد المسلمين و أعطى الذريعة السهلة للغرب لمهاجمة الإسلام ..
فقد سئل الشيخ الجليل " محمد الراوى " ذات مرة عن رأيه فى المتطرفين , فأجاب بأن لكل فعل رد فعل .. فيجب أولًا أن نتفق على التوسط وأى تقصير فيه أو أى زيادة يُعد تطرفًا , فكلما انتشر الانحلال سنجد على الجانب الآخر تشددًا ..


نعم يا سيدتى..تقلص دور الأزهر بفعل فاعل..بفعل متعمد أراده المواليين بعد أن صدرت إليهم التعليمات حتى بشأن الأزهر..ومن الطبيعى جدا فى تسلسل خطوات المحو أن يتم العمل على اضمحلال دور الأزهر..وكيف يتركونه بصوت عالى حقانى وهو مصدر الخطاب الدينى الذى يؤثر ويبعث على الحماس والتحريك وأنت بنفسك قلتِ أننا شعوب متدينة بطبعها..ويؤثر فينا الخطاب الدينى..وهم يعرفون ذلك أيضاً..فكانت الإجراءات الأولى الضرورية تحتم عليهم محو دور الأزهر أولاً وإضعافه هذا لأنه دوره ليس دينى فقط وإنما للأزهر دور سياسى عظيم وكبير ومنذ زمن بعيد وليس من الآن فقط..والمتسقرىء للتاريخ يعرف جيدا أن الأزهر انطلقت منه شرارة البدء للحركات الوطنية سواء في ثورة عرابي أو ثورة سعد زغلول..ومن ينكر قوة الإمام المراغى أيام الملك فاروق الذى كان يرتعب من قوة وحجة ورهبة هذا الشيخ الجليل رحمة الله..التاريخ يسجل أن الأزهر كان له دور قوي وفعال في المجال السياسي والحضاري لا في مصر والعالم العربي فحسب بل وفي العالم بأسره ..اليوم يتم العمل على القضاء أدبيا على الشيوخ وخاصة انهم يتخرجون ضعيفى المستوى من الأصل بالمقارنة بخريجى الأزهر قديما إلى جانب أنهم يهيئون لكى يخدموا النظام وأمريكا ..يأمرونهم بتقليص الدين.. والإفتاء بما ليس في مصلحة الدين.. تمهيدا لإمكانية إلغاء الأزهر نفسه بعد ذلك...والأكثر من ذلك أن نتقبل ونرضى بما حصل وسيحدث هذا لأنهم اتبعوا خطوات ناعمة نستهولها ربما فى البداية ثم نعتادها وعندما يطمئنوا إلى أننا اعتدناها يشرعون فى الخطوة الثانية الأوقع..وهكذا نعتاد الثانية..حتى تخرج علينا الخطوة الأوقع والأوقع ..ونعتادها كذلك..لأن الخطة سارت بشكل طبيعى متدرج..منظم..غير فجائى وانما منطقى وعقلانى واستدلالى..فكيف لا نعتاد ونرضى !!
يعنى آلية التغييب ونظرية التنافر الإدراكى المتكررة والمتبوعة طول الوقت..
ومع ذلك أختى الأزهر بخير..وفضيلة الأمام الحالى شيخ الأزهر رجل من هولاء الرجال الشرفاء..






و ما يحدث فى العراق من تفجيرات الله أعلم بمرتكبيها أساء إلى المقاومة الشريفة التى كانت تستهدف قوات الاحتلال ..
أما ما يحدث من عمليات استشهادية ضد الصهاينة فهى مقاومة , لأن الكيان الصهيونى ليس دولة و كل ما يدَّعون أنه الشعب الإسرائيلى ما هو إلا جيشًا احتياطيًا باستثناء الأطفال و كبار السن .. فلا يوجد مستوطن إلا و هو مسلح ..
و ما غير ذلك يُعد إرهابًا ..
			
		

ولهذا وجب الإيمان بوجود خيانات منا فينا لا تنكر..خيانات تم زرعها وتربيتها ..خيانات تولدت من قهر الأنظمة العربية أحيانا وأحياناً أخرى تم إيجادها بعد استمالتها وإغرائها بالوعود والمجد..
كذلك وجب التفرقة بالفعل بين المقاومة والإرهاب..ويجب أن نميز جيدا بين الإثنين حتى يتسنى لنا تحديد وجهتنا..هو التمييز بين الخبيث والطيب فينا..التمييز بين الحقيقى والغير حقيقى..ولن نستطيع ذلك إلا إذا أعملنا وعينا وحسن ادراكنا لمجريات الأحداث..وفى النهاية الخائن أو الموالى يظهر ..ينكشف..ومهما طال أمده يسقط..

فى حين أن السكوت على الخائن من أخطر ما يكون..بل هو أخطر من خيانته نفسها..وهذا مما يؤخرنا لأننا حتى غالباً نشعر بخوف الإشارة من قريب أو من بعيد للخائن الحقيقى..فنصمت ونتركه يرتع فينا بخاينته وهذه من ضمن آفاتنا..
الشعوب الأجنبية تمول الحرب على الإسلام والشعوب العربية تؤدى بالتزام ضريبة الهزيمة..هذه هى الحقيقة يكل أسى ..

أما المقاومة يا دكتورة فهى تُقابل بتأييد شعبى..المقاومة الصادقة يستشعرها الشعب ويؤيدها لأنها تعبر عن مطالبه..والشعب هو المرآه الصادقة لنقل حالته من خلال تحركاته وإشاراته..يعنى المقاومة تساوى روح الشعب الجماعية أما الجماعات المتطرفة تجدينها محصورة العدد..ليس لها أى فعل شعبى..نتيجتها عكسية..قد تكون من جهة مطية للنظام أو القوة الدخيلة..وقد تكون من جهة أخرى مروعة فقط للمواطنيين لأهداف فردية يرونها جماعية تعمل على نفورالناس منهم وتزيد من عزوفهم عن الفعل أو العمل السياسى أو المشاركة..





فيجب علينا نشر الدين الصحيح بين المسلمين أولًا و استعادة قوتنا فى شتى المجالات حتى نملك زمام أمورنا و حينها ستخبو كل هذه الافتراءات و التبجحات ..

عذرًا للإطالة ..


لاشك يا دكتورة أننا فى حاجة للقوة..الإيمان أولاً ثم القوة..العزيمة والإرادة النفسية ثم القوة..الثقة بالنفس من جديد فى أنفسنا وإسلامنا وتاريخنا ثم القوة
لن أجد مرة أخرى أفضل من عبارة الأستاذ سيد حسن عندما قال  " كى تخلع عنك عباءة الارهاب وتلبسها للاخرين ببساطة اترك سبيل الضعفاء وكن من الاقوياء. "

أشكرك يا دكتورة داو..

وتقبلى من خالص التحيات وأرقها..

*

----------


## محمد حسيـــن

> *السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> 
> كل عام وأنتم جميعاً بخير وأضحى سعيد إن شاء الله
> 
> الحقيقة لم أشأ أن أتخطى الدور فى استجابتى على المشاركات برغم أن مجريات الحوار والسياق تستنفرنى لأن أقفز للمداخلات الأخيرة ولكنى لن أفعل..
> 
> فقط أنا هنا لأسجل إعجابى بفكر وآراء الأستاذ القدير سيد حسن وأرحب به هنا فى أى وقت وبأى كيفية..لسبب بسيط لأن هذا الرجل ملم تماماً بالتفاعل الذى يحدث..هذ الرجل لديه من الحق والوعى والوضوح ما يجعلنى الآن أشدد على يديه بحرارة وأنحنى..قلت كل ما شعرته يا أستاذ سيد وصرخت به أعماقى..وأكثر يا سيدى فأنت بارع حقاً فى قوة الحجة التى هى على حق ..وهذا ما نعرفه عنك ..بارك الله لنا فيك وفى علمك وعملك..
> 
> أخى العزيز محمد حسين..
> ...


اهلا بكي الاخت العزيزه ندي 
سلام الله عليكي ورحمته وبركاته 
معاذ الله ان اكون انا من ناكري الماضي المشرف ليس للمسلمين فقط بل وللانسانيه كلها 
تلك الانسانيه التي لم تكن تعرف معني الرحمه والوفاء والحب والتسامح والكرم 
الا من بعد ان علمها الاسلام للعالم 
فقد ذكرتيني هنا بموضوع كتبته قديما اردت حاليا وضع رابطه هنا في هذا الموضوع
فاسمحيلي ويسمحلي باقي الاعضاء الكرام وضعه ثانيه ..
ربما حتي تكتمل وجهه نظري الكامله في التعامل مع الغرب التي قد تختلط عند البعض 
ربما لخطأ مني عن غير قصد اني لم اوضحها كما ينبغي 
فقد قلت قبل ذلك : 





> لاادري لماذا يعيش المسلمين عموما والموجودين في الغرب علي وجه التحديد كانهم 
> كما تقول اقوال غربيه باننا عاله علي العالم وليس لوجودنا قيمه 
> وانبري البعض من هؤلاء الغربيين  في تفسيراتهم العجيبه ... لماذا يعيش العرب ...؟؟
> هل نسيو اولئك من نحن ؟
> 
> صحيح انهم يعيشون عصر التقدم والاختراعات والافكار الجديده ..نحن نعترف بذلك 
> ولكن عليهم ان يعترفو اننا من زرعنا وهم الان يحصدون 
> تخلينا نحن عن حصاد مازرعه اباؤنا واجدادنا فجاءو هم يحصدون مازرعناه 
> اعرف انهم ايضا قدمو للبشريه الكثير لكن ليس كما قدمناه 
> ...


ونقطه انهم يأخذو علمائنا فهذه نقطه غير دقيقه فالصحيح ان علمائنا هم من يبحثون عنهم 
وهم بالتبادل يقدرونهم ويساعدونهم .. 
واصبحت بلادنا جميعا طارده للعلماء والمخترعين وبالتالي احتضنهم الغرب واستفاد منهم 
واذكرك بزويل 
حين عاد وقال يامصر ساعديني لافتتاح جامعه زويل العلميه 
وسيدرس فيها علماء نوبل وهو لايريد منهم اي تمويل ويريد فقط التصريح 
ماذا فعلنا معه !!! 
بكل اسف اهملناه .
.وفاروق الباز ..ومحمد البرادعي ..ويوسف القرضاوي ...
وعمر البنا الطبيب الاشهر في الغرب اليوم .. 
ماذا فعلنا لاستقطاب كل هؤلاء للعمل في بلادنا ..
لاشئ ..وهذا من دواعي الحسره 

وبالمناسبه ياندي ايضا كلامي عن الغرب ليس تمجيدا فيهم 
فلست سعيدا حين اقول هذا الكلام عنهم 
كونهم في الاخير قوما غير مسلمين  
ولكن (في نظري ) اردت ان اقول مايمليه عليا ضميري 
حتي وان خالف هواي الشحصي ... 

الرسول صلي الله عليه وسلم وصف سابقا اهل الحبشه ( الغير مسلمين وقتها ) بالعدل 
وامر المسلمين المعذبين من جبروت وقهر قريش ان يهاجرو الي الحبشه وقال لهم 
( بها ملكا لايظلم عنده احد ) 
والعدل هي كبري مايتمناه الحكام ان توصف به بلادهم ..
ومع ذلك اعطاها له النبي لان النجاشي حقا وقتها كان يستحق 
طبعا ان لااضع مقارنه ..ولكن فقط اضع مرجعيه لرايي فقط لاغير .. 


اشكرك ياندي 
لكي مني خالص التحيه والتقدير

----------


## اليمامة

> اهلا بكي الاخت العزيزه ندي 
> سلام الله عليكي ورحمته وبركاته 
> معاذ الله ان اكون انا من ناكري الماضي المشرف ليس للمسلمين فقط بل وللانسانيه كلها 
> تلك الانسانيه التي لم تكن تعرف معني الرحمه والوفاء والحب والتسامح والكرم 
> الا من بعد ان علمها الاسلام للعالم 
> فقد ذكرتيني هنا بموضوع كتبته قديما اردت حاليا وضع رابطه هنا في هذا الموضوع
> فاسمحيلي ويسمحلي باقي الاعضاء الكرام وضعه ثانيه ..
> ربما حتي تكتمل وجهه نظري الكامله في التعامل مع الغرب التي قد تختلط عند البعض 
> ربما لخطأ مني عن غير قصد اني لم اوضحها كما ينبغي 
> ...


 *
أخى الكريم محمد حسين..
أشكرك على الرد..
ومرة أخرى أعتذر لأننى تخطيت الدور فى الردود وهذا لآنية التفاعل الحالى الذى يستوجب منى حتمية الرد مباشرة..ولكننى سأعود مجددا لترتيب الردود مرة أخرى..

وقبل أن أجيبك أخى الكريم أحب أوضح نقطة هنا...أراها هامة..
أنا لا أهتم بالأهواء الشخصية ولا أتبعها أخى الكريم فى الحوار ولا أنظر للموضوع من زاوية متشددة..ولا أقلل من شأن أى رأى ولا أى من الآراء التى ذكرت هنا..أنا احترم الآراء واحترم الناس واستجيب ليس بما يتلائم مع هواى الشخصى ولكن بما يمليه علىّ ضميرى والواقع ومجريات الأمور ووعيى..ثق فى هذا..فى أننى لا أتعمد الهجوم على أى شخص هنا..ما بينى وبين الجميع هو الكلام المكتوب والحقائق فقط..ورأيت الآن فى نفسى الشجاعة لكى انتهك هذه الفكرة التى ربما تتوارد فى ذهن البعض هنا..لأستوضحها لهم..

أما وبخصوص رأيك فى علماء المسلمين ..شكرا لك أولا على الإقتباس اعلاه من موضوعك..ولم أكن فى حاجة لاقتباسات يا محمد حتى أصدقك أو تبرهن لى على معرفتك هذا السياق..
لأننى أخى لا أشكك هنا فى أحد..وظيفتى ليست التشكيك ولا أجرؤ..ولا اتهم أحد..الموضوع هاهو أمام الجميع بكل مداخلاته ..يُقرأ ويُتابع..والناس هى التى ترى..وليس أنا .ومرحبا بكل الآراء التى لولاها لما وجد النقاش ووصلنا فيه للهدف من الموضوع..

ولأننى كذلك لا أريد أن أحيد بالموضوع فى أمور فرعية للغاية مثل العلماء العرب ..هل يذهبون بإرادتهم أو تغرهم الدول الغربية بالذهاب إليها ؟
..فهذا ليس غرضى من الموضوع ولا ما أردته منه لأنها تفصيلة لن تغير من الموقف كثيرا..ومع ذلك يسعدنى أن أدلو بدلوى لك هنا بخصوص هذه الجزئية أيضاً أخى الكريم طالما تطرقنا إليها..

الغرب خطف وقايض واغتال الكثير من العلماء العرب..الغرب كان يستكثر وجود عالم متميز فى مجاله فى الوطن العربى فكان يرى ضرورة خطفه ..سواء أكان هذا الخطف بمعناه المعروف أو الخطف باتباع الطرق الأخرى الملتوية من اغراءات ووعود وما إلى ذلك..

من العلماء من استجاب تحت دعوى برئية..مثل سيادة العلم ونفع البشرية..تحت دعوى تصديقهم..تحت دعوى الطموح العلمى..
ومنهم من رفض التعامل معهم لأن يعرفهم وهؤلاء تم اغتيالهم..

وحتى من ذهب اليهم طواعية أو بالإجبار ..تم قتله فى النهاية حتى لا يكشف لغيرهم ما تم التوصل إليه وليستأثروا بالسر العلمى وحدهم دون غيرهم..

وما أفرزته الحرب على العراق يقدم نموذجا بشعا لما يمكن أن يحققه مخطط الاغتيالات التي يتعرض لها العلماء العرب.. ومن العلماء العراقيين الذين تم اغتيالهم الدكتور نزار العبيدي وهو من أهم علماء العراق في مجال الطاقة النووية.. والدكتور علي عبد الحسين كامل أستاذ مادة الفيزياء والدكتور خالد محمد الجنابي أستاذ التاريخ الإسلامي والدكتور باسل عباس حسن الاختصاصي الشهير بأمراض القلب ..والأطباء هم أكثر العلماء استهدافا.. والوثائق تشير إلى أن الذين تم اغتيالهم من علماء العراق وجميع حالات الاختطاف والقتل سجلت ضد مجهول!!.
وكذلك هناك دلائل وجدت على دخول الموساد داخل السجون العراقية والمعتقلات التى تم تعذيب العلماء فيها وقتلهم..قتلهم الموساد..

أما قائمة الاغتيالات للعلماء العرب في الغرب فتشمل المئات ومنهم العالم المصري الدكتور يحيى أمين المشد وهو من القلائل البارزين في مجال المشروعات النووية.. والدكتورة سميرة موسى وهي عالمة مصرية في أبحاث الذرة.. وعالم الذرة المصري سمير نجيب وهو من طليعة جيل الشباب من علماء الذرة العرب.. وقد تم ترشيحه إلى الولايات المتحدة الأمريكية في بعثة.. وعمل تحت إشراف أساتذة الطبيعة النووية والفيزياء وسنه لم تتجاوز الثالثة والثلاثين.. وعالم الذرة الفلسطيني الدكتور نبيل احمد فليفل الذي استطاع دراسة الطبيعة النووية.. وأصبح عالماً في الذرة وهو في الثلاثين من عمره.. والدكتور العلامة المصري مصطفى مشرفة الذي تتلمذ على ألبرت اينشتين وكان أهم مساعديه في الوصول للنظرية النسبية وأطلق عليه اينشتاين العرب.. والدكتور جمال حمدان أهم جغرافي مصري.. وصاحب كتاب "شخصية مصر"..وقد أصدر عدة كتب إبان عمله الجامعي..وتنبأ بسقوط الكتلة الشرقية.. وألف كتاب: "اليهود أنثروبولوجيا" يثبت فيه أن اليهود الحاليين ليسوا أحفاد اليهود الذين خرجوا من فلسطين.. واعتقد الجميع أن د. حمدان مات محترقا.. ولكن د. يوسف الجندي مفتش الصحة بالجيزة أثبت في تقريره أن الفقيد لم يمت مختنقاً بالغاز.. كما أن الحروق ليست سبباً في وفاته..لأنها لم تصل لدرجة أحداث الوفاة.. و اكتشف المقربون من د. حمدان اختفاء مسودات بعض الكتب التي كان بصدد إصدارها.. وعلى رأسها كتابة "اليهودية والصهيونية".. والعالم اللبناني رمال حسن رمال أحد أهم علماء العصر في مجال فيزياء المواد كما وصفته مجلة لوبوان الفرنسية.. والدكتورة السعودية سامية عبد الرحيم ميمني التي كان لها أكبر الأثر في قلب موازين عمليات جراحات المخ والأعصاب. كما أنها جعلت من الجراحات المتخصصة الصعبة جراحات بسيطة سهلة بالتخدير الموضعي..والقائمة تطول ولا سبيل لحصرها.. لأن موسوعة العلماء العرب الذين تم اغتيالهم في العصر الحديث كبيرة وتحتاج إلى العديد من المشاركات دون أن تكتمل. 

وأنا أخى لا أعرف بالتحديد من يغتال العلماء..هل نحن من نغتال علماؤنا ؟
أم أنهم الغربيون..أى هؤلاء الغربيون بالتحديد فأنا لا أعرف ولن يفيدنى كثيراً أن أعرف لأنه لن تعزينى فيهم معرفة هذا التحديد وهذه الحيادية وهذه الرأفة ولأننى كذلك لا أريد إدعاء تحاسبونى أنتم اخوانى عليه..وتشعرون كما أنا ظالمة لهذا الغرب..فهأنذا أقف دون اشارة واضحة حتى لا أدهس الطيبيون الغربيون فى قدمى..وأكون كريمة وعطوفة مع من كان كريما معنا وعطوفاً !! 

بيد أننى أخى الكريم لم أنفى مسئوليتنا ولم أدعى أننا احتوينا علماؤنا الإحتواء اللائق..ولم أنكر أن هناك فئة من العلماء يذهبون طواعية إلى الغرب الذى يستفيد من ابحاثهم بتوفير كافة الامكانيات المتقدمة وتوفير كافة سبل الراحة لهم لينتجوا أكثر ويستفيدوا  منهم أكثر..وليس لأنهم يقدونهم لأجل التقدير أو لأجل تقديس العلم العالمى ..هى لغة المصالح ليس إلا..

ولا تنكر أن ظروفنا الإقتصادية وأزماتنا الطاحنة رغماً عنا لم تساعدنا فى البحث العلمى المتقدم..وهذا قدرنا ووضعنا الذى لو كنا وجدنا وسيلة لتغيره لفعلنا ولما تأخرنا فى النهل من علم علماؤنا..هى فى كل الأحوال ظروف لم نحسن استيعابها ولن أنكر كذلك دور الغرب فى هذه اللعبة أيضا والتى هى فى النهاية نتيجة ضعفنا..وتغيبنا..

على أية حال أشكرك يا محمد على التوضيح
وكل سنة وانت طيب

:*

----------


## اليمامة

> السلام عليكم الاخوة الكرام اعضاء المنتدى 
> 
> الإرهاب كلمة في اللغة العربية اشتقت من الرهبة والتخويف، وكلمة "Terror" في الإنجليزية تعني الخوف وقد اشتق منها مصطلح Terrorism.
> 
> وقد اختلف في المعنى السياسي لكلمة ارهاب العربية إلى قسمين :
> 
> عرفه البعض بانه أي عمل عدواني يستخدم العنف والقوة ضد المدنيين ويهدف إلى إضعاف الروح المعنوية للعدو عن طريق إرهاب المدنيين بشتّى الوسائل العنيفة. ويتخذ الإرهاب أماكن متعددة بين العدو إلا ساحة المعركة التي يشرّع بها استخدام العنف. فنجد الإرهاب يستهدف الطائرات المدنية وما تتعرض له من اختطاف، والمدينة المكتظة بالسكان وما ينالها من تفجيرات واغتيالات. ويُعرف كل من يضلع في بث الخوف والرهبة في قلوب الأمنين بالإرهابي أو الإرهابية.
> 
> أما في الإسلام فالعبارة تحمل بعض اللبس في تفسيرها حيث يعتبر نوع من إعداد القوة والسلاح لإثارة الرعب في نفوس الاعداءوتخويفهم لمنعهم من الاعتداء على المسلمين اي انه نوع من العمليات الاحترازية العسكرية حيث ورد في الآية القرآنية:
> ...


شكراً أخى الكريم 

تحياتى

 :f2:

----------


## اليمامة

> اختي العزيزه ندي المبدعه دائما ةالاتيه لنا دائما بكل جديد 
> حتي محاوله ترتيب الافكار للرد في هذا الموضوع كانت مساله صعبه 
> ربما لكثره المعطيات ..وربما لدسامه الموضوع ..وربما للاثنين معا 
> وبعد مشاركات الاخوه الافاضل السابقه علي مااساقول اقول انه بالفعل قيل ماكنت اقوله 
> في هذا الموضوع ..الذي اصبح بكل اسف هو سمه العصر الحالي 
> فالكل اصبح يدين بالارهاب من وجهه نظر الاخر 
> فالمسلمين ارهابيين في عيون الغرب 
> والغرب ارهابي في عيون المسلمين 
> والمحتل ارهابي في نظر المقاوم 
> ...


أشكرك جداً يا محمد على ردك الجميل..
ولا أجد عندى ما يمكننى اضافته بعد كلامك هنا..
فهو كافى ووافى تماماً
مع تقديرى الدائم..
 :f2:

----------


## a_leader

*السلام عليكم جميعا 

كل عام و انتم بخير

اخى العزيز حمادو

بداية خلق الله سبحانه و تعالى الخلق و قسمهم أولئك و هؤلاء

فهناك اصحاب الجنة و هناك اصحاب النار و هناك اصحاب الأعراف

و من ثم ( فنحن ) و ( هم ) لن تكون ابدا ( كلنا )

هذا الحديث ليس بالحديث المرسل و لكنه مدعوم بالتاريخ منذ خلق الله ادم عليه السلام ..

بداية احب ان اوضح مفهومى لكمة نحن ..

أنا عندما استخدم كلمة نحن فى مثل هذا السياق استخدمها للتعبير عن المسلمين

و ليس عن المصريين او العرب ..

و عندما استخدم ( هم ) فهى تعنى بالنسبة لى غير المسلمين

و الاسلام دين عبادة و معاملة و اختص غير المسلمين بمعاملات معروفة للجميع

و كونى مسلم لا يعنى ان اعتدى على غير المسلم او اظلمه ... الخ

و عندما بعث الله النبى صلى الله عليه و سلم بعثه لينشر الدين و يدافع عنه و ليعلى كلمة الله فى

 الارض لا لكى يدافع عنه الدين و يعبر هو عنه و عندما يهان الدين وجب علينا نصرته لا ان نتركه هو

لينصرنا فكيف ينصر الاسلام مسلمين متخاذلين اصبحت الدنيا عندهم غاية و رجاء و ربنا سبحانه و

 تعالى قال و لينصرن الله من ينصره .. اذن نهب نحن لنصرة دين الله اولا فينصرنا الله جل فى علاه

و لو فعل صحابة النبى هذا ما وصل الدين لنا و ماعرفناه ....

اذن نحن ندافع عن الاسلام و نهبه ارواحنا ان استطعنا و فى نفس الوقت نثبته للاخرين بسلوكياتنا ...

لا تناقض فى هذا و فى معايشة ( هم ) بالمعروف امتثالا لتعاليم الاسلام

لكن ( هم ) لا يحبوننا ولا يحبون لنا الخير 

و ( هم ) هنا لا تعنى الجميع و انما تعنى الغالبية فضلا على من بيدهم مقاليد الامور على وجه

الخصوص ...

و على الرغم من ذلك فنحن مامورون بحسن معاملتهم

هذا ايضا ليس كلاما مرسلا و لكننا نقرأه دائما فى كتاب الله و نحفظه

: : و لن ترضى عنك اليهود ولا النصارى حتى تتبع ملتهم ...

: : ود كثير من اهل الكتاب لو يردونكم من بعد ايمانكم كفارا حسدا من عند انفسهم ...

اذن انا اعلم ان ( هم ) لا يحبوننى و ليس مطلوبا منى حبهم و لكن مطلوب منى حسن معاملتهم

امتثالا لتعاليم الاسلام ...

بالنسبة لكلمة الارهاب فلا اتفق معك اخى العزيز

فـ ( هم ) من صدر الينا هذا المفهوم ثم حاز على اعجاب الحكام فتداولوه و صار تشريعا

لم اكن اسمع عن هذه الكلمة فى السبعينيات فى بلادنا و انما كنت اسمع عن الاشياء بمسمياتها

مثل جماعة التكفير و الهجرة فكان لا يطلق عليهم ابدا لفظ ارهابية و انما تسمى باسمها

و لم يسمى احد شكرى مصطفى بأنه ارهابى و انما كان يقال امير التنظيم 

سأعود اخى العزيز مرة اخرى ان شاء الله غير انى اتركك مع هذا البحث عن الارهاب
*






> تعريف الإرهاب :
> 
> 
> 
> كلمة رهبة في اللغة العربي من رهبه رهبا ورهبة خافه وأرهب فلانا فزعه وخوفه وقد جاء لفظ الرهبة ومشتقاته في القرآن الكريم ثمان مرات كما استعملت هذه الكلمة اللغة اللاتينيةن وبعد أن ضربت جذورها في لغات المجموعة اللاتينية ، انتقلت فيما بعد إلى أوربا.
> 
> 
> 
> ويعود استعمال أصل كلمة الإرهاب كمصطلح إلى فترة الثورة الفرنسية، وترتبط بما يسمى حكم الإرهاب ، والذي رأى فيه روبسبير ورفاقه عنوانا للفضيلة .
> ...


*اخيرا اخى العزيز لا يوجد فى تاريخنا نحن كمسلمين ما يمكن ان يطلق عليه ارهاب 

و ماتفعله دولة لغرض ما هو سلوك مؤسسة لا علاقة للاسلام به فالخطأ عليها و الصواب لها*

*اختى العزيزة ندى الموضوع اكثر من رائع و سأعود مجددا مع بعض الاحداث التاريخية

مبدئيا بشكرك جدا على تدفقك الثرى و تفاعلك الحميم

الف الف شكر*

----------


## a_leader

*السلام عليكم

لن اتحدث بصفتى مصرى و لكن سأتحدث بصفتى مسلم 

.... يقول فيليب ناتيلى و كولن سيمون نقلا عن لورانس العرب ذلك الجاسوس

الانجليزى الذى عاش حياة اسطورية و كان المحرك الاول لثورة الحسين شريف مكة على الاتراك

" إن نشاط الحسين مفيد لنا إذ أنه ينسجم مع أهدافنا المباشرة 

و هى تفكيك الإمبراطورية الإسلامية و هزيمة الإمبراطورية العثمانية ...

و يقول : إن العرب أقل ثباتا من الأتراك فإذا تمكنا من التحكم فيهم بصورة صحيحة

فإنهم سيبقون منقسمين إلى دويلات تحسد بعضها البعض ولا يمكن أن تتحد .... "

و تستمر الثورة

و يستمر التغرير

و ينطلق الواعد الخادع مع الموعود المخدوع على أديم فلسطين

و تواصل الحملة العربية البريطانية ظفرها فتجتاح المعاقل و الحصون و تفتح المدن

و هى تعصف فى تقدمها بجيش العثمانيين لتدخل اورشليم

و القائد البريطانى اللنبى يمر بحشود السكان المهلكة على صهوة جواد

فى تفاخر هو الكبر

و زهو هو البطر

و ثقة هى الغرور

و يصعر خديه و يرمى نظرة الى المسج الأقصى

و يقول : اليوم انتهت حقا الحروب الصليبية


و فى حادثة أخرى يفتح السوريون أعينهم على القوات الفرنسية و هى تغدر بهم

و تغزو بلادهم و يخترق جورو الفرنسى الأبتر دمشق و يمضى نحو مثوى صلاح الدين

و بقلب مقروح و صدر مغلول و عين حاقدة يتقدم و يقول : ها نحن أولاء قد عدنا يا صلاح الدين 



فإذا ما رجعنا إلى الوراء سنجد قوة صليبية من أربعين ألف صليبى تندفع إلى بيت المقدس

لتنتزعه بعد معركة بطولية خاضها ألف مصرى و أقيم الاحتفال أسبوعا كاملا

يقول المؤرخ المسيحى ابن العبرى :

لبث الفرنج فى البلد اسبوعا يقتلون المسلمين

و يصف الموقف صليبى اخر فيقول  : كانت جنودنا و خيولنا تخوض حتى السيقان فى نهر الدم

و يقول اخر : خدام رب المسيحيين رأو حينئذ تمجيده و تكريمه فذبحوا سبعين ألف مسلم من

أهل القدس قربانا للرب



فى كتاب من عمر بن الخطاب الى سفرنيوس اسقف بيت المقدس :

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

هذا ما اعطى عبد الله عمر امير المؤمنين أهل إيلياء من الأمان :

أعطاهم الأمان لأنفسهم و أموالهم

و كنائسهم و صلبانهم

و سقيمها و بريئها و سائر ملتها

لا تسكن كنائسهم ولا تهدم

ولا ينتقص منها ولا من غيرها

ولا من صليبهم ولا من اى شيء من اموالهم

ولا يكرهون على دينهم ولا يضار احد منهم


نتكلم بئه شوية عن اسامة بن لادن و الكلام موجه لأمريكا

من امتى كان أسامة ارهابى

الراجل بياخد منكم تار المسلمين اللى كنتم بتضربوهم و هم عزل ساعة صلاة الفجر

بأحدث الأسلحة و انتم على يقين تماما بعدم وجود اى دفاعات جوية عندهم

ولا القتل و القنابل حلال لكم انتم بس 

و بعدين لما اسامة يضربكم اضربوه ولا تفضلوا تضربوا فى افغانستان و باكستان 100 سنة

اذن ما هو حلال لكم حلال لنا ايضا و البادى اظلم

هو مين بدأ بالقتل و التشريد صحيح ؟

ياللا عايز الرد بتاع تحرص الادارة الامريكية على مصالح الشعوب و الحاجات دى لانى ما ضحكتش

من الصبح 

اه نسيت صحيح

اسامة ارهابى صح ؟

طيب و بوش ايه ؟؟؟ رومانسى !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

----------


## محمد حسيـــن

*



			
				بداية خلق الله سبحانه و تعالى الخلق و قسمهم أولئك و هؤلاء

فهناك اصحاب الجنة و هناك اصحاب النار و هناك اصحاب الأعراف

و من ثم ( فنحن ) و ( هم ) لن تكون ابدا ( كلنا )
			
		

السلام عليكم اخي الحبيب 
هل تسمحلي بالتدخل هنا بتعقيب صغير 
خضرتك هنا وصفت توصيف نحن و هم ..بايات قرانيه 
ولكن انا لي راي اخر 
الم يقل الله ايضا ( يايها الناس ان خلقناكم من ذكر وانثي وجعلناكم شعوبا وقبائل لتعارفو ) 
لماذا نحاول ان يكون حوارنا مع الاخر (والاخر هنا هو الغرب ) حوار تصادمي 
لماذا نريد ان نكون اما نحن ..واما هم .. وكان ارض الله لاتتسع لجميع خلق الله .. 
الله يقول ( فالله الحجه البالغه ) لماذا اعطاها لنا الله .. ؟؟ 
لان الارض كلها لن تعبد الله وهذا كان وكائن وسيكون 
وبالتالي اعطانا الله حجته البالغه علي كل العالمين .. 
الم يكن النبي يعيش مع اليهود في مدينه واحده ..مع الاختفاظ للجميع بحق المواطنه 
وكان في مكه مسلمون يعيشون وسط كفار قريش ..مع الاختفاظ ايضا بنفس الحق 
الغرب لدينا ماننتقده به عسكريا وسياسيا .. لاخلاف ..بل ومعاداته 
انما اجتماعيا وحياتيا ..ليس لها مبرر .. 

تحياتي دائما*

----------


## a_leader

> * 
> 
> السلام عليكم اخي الحبيب 
> هل تسمحلي بالتدخل هنا بتعقيب صغير 
> خضرتك هنا وصفت توصيف نحن و هم ..بايات قرانيه 
> ولكن انا لي راي اخر 
> الم يقل الله ايضا ( يايها الناس ان خلقناكم من ذكر وانثي وجعلناكم شعوبا وقبائل لتعارفو ) 
> لماذا نحاول ان يكون حوارنا مع الاخر (والاخر هنا هو الغرب ) حوار تصادمي 
> لماذا نريد ان نكون اما نحن ..واما هم .. وكان ارض الله لاتتسع لجميع خلق الله .. 
> ...


عليكم السلام و رحمة الله و بركاته

انت على الرحب و السعة اخى العزيز و انا لم اطالب بأية صدامات

بالعكس فالاسلام يحثنى على معاملة الغير بالحسنى و لقد رأيت بنفسك

اخى العزيز كتاب عمر بن الخطاب ......

انا اقصد ان مفهوم ( نحن ) و ( هم ) مفهوم عميق و أصيل و من الصعب ان يؤدى الى ان

نتوحد و نصير كيانا واحدا

و التعارف المذكور فى الآية الكريمة اخى العزيز يدخل فى اطار المعاملة الحسنة .... الخ

و لكن نبقى نحن و يبقون هم فلا نستوى ابدا

و الحجة لنا عليهم ليست لكى نصير منهم و يصيروا منا

فنحن من نؤمن بالله الواحد الأحد و نشهد له بالوحدانية

و من ثم فكل من يشهد بذلك فهو منا و غير ذلك ليس له عندنا الا ما وصانا به الاسلام

من حسن المعاملة ليس أكثر

هو امن على ماله و عرضه و معبده و حياته و هذا فرض الاسلام على المسلم 

و الله سبحانه و تعالى لم يعطنا حجة لنحاج بها من يعتدى علينا

فمن اراد الحوار فلا بأس و من يعتدى على المسلمين فلا حجة عندنا الا ما أمر الله به

اخى العزيز

معايشة النبى لليهود تؤكد ما اقول ولا تنفيه

انا لا انادى بالانفصال و المقاطعة و العيش فى جزر منفصلة

هم له حقوق علينا

و للمسلم على المسلم حق

نحن ليس منهم ولا هم منا

عاش النبى مع اليهود و النصارى و لم يصيروا منه ولا كان صلى الله عليه و سلم منهم

هذا لم ينف ابدا المعايشة و المعاملة بالحسنى

اخى العزيز

لا توجد دعوة تقول اما نحن او هم

من قال بهذا ؟

اخى العزيز

فليفعل الغرب ما يحلو له على مختلف الأصعدة مادام لا ينتهك حرماتنا 

و على اية حال انا لم اذكرهم فى حديثى و ان جاز لى التعليق

فدعنى اذكرك بأنه كانت لقريش خصال حميدة الا ان ذلك لم يعف الكفرة منهم من جهنم

و هم على كفرهم و عنادهم الا ان النبى صلى الله عليه و سلم عفا عنهم

المعاملة اخى العزيز شطر من الدين لا تنفصل عنه

و عفوه صلى الله عليه و سلم لم يكن لأنهم منه او لأنه منهم حاشاه عليه الصلاة و السلام

و عفو الفاروق و اعطاءه الأمان لأهل ايليا لم يكن لأنهم منه او لأنه منهم و حاشاه رضى الله عنه

و لكنها المعاملة اخى العزيز .. المعاملة بما أمر به الله على لسان نبيه ليس اكثر

ان من ينادى بالانفصال و العزلة و يظلم و يبطش و يذم الاخر  انما يفعله من تلقاء نفسه

و الاسلام من هذا برئ 

اما من يقتص من المعتدى و يحارب الغاشم فليس بإرهابى فلماذا نقلب الحقائق و نصدقهم

اخى العزيز

مش اسامة ابن لادن هما بيقولوا عليه ارهابى

انا عايز اعرف هو ارهابى ليه و من امتى و مين اللى بدأ بالعدوان و سفك الدماء

انا بتكلم عن اسامة تحديدا لانهم عايزينه و هو نمرة 1 عندهم

طيب يقولونا الراجل عمل ايه هما ما عملوهوش

الراجل موت كام واحد و هما موتوا كام واحد

يا سيدى الفاضل دول كانوا بيموتوا الاف فى الضربة الواحدة على العراق

اليهود موتوا كام واحد فى غزة فى الضرب اللى فات ده ؟

لو اسامة ارهابى يبقى الدنيا كلها ارهابية

ولا انا ابقى قاعد فى بيتى و اعزل و تيجى الطيارات تهد البيت عليا و تموت مراتى و عيالى

و لو رديت عليهم ابقى ارهابى ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

بلاش اسامة طيب

الملا عمر عمل ايه ؟

الرجل دينه بيقول له انه ما ينفعش يسلم مسلم لكافر

الراجل ساب السلطة و رضى انه يعيش مطارد

يعنى ناس تقتل مئات الاف من المسلمين و تعيش معززة مكرمة

و ناس تقتل كام الف امريكى تعيش مطاردة طول عمرها و يتقال عليهم ارهابيين

مين اللى بدأ يا عالم

ولا المفروض يعنى ابن لادن يبقى زيينا و يشوف الناس بتدبح بعنيه و يروح يشجع الاهلى ؟؟؟!!!!!!

دى حاجة غلب و الله العظيم

ماحنا كنا قاعدين فى حالنا ولا حد فكر يضرب فى امريكا ولا غيرها

مين اللى بدأ انا عايز اعرف

احنا لا قلنا حلويين ولا وحشين احنا بنقولوا احنا مش ارهابيين و تاريخنا يشهد

ياما المسلمين فتحوا بلاد ولا سمعنا عن مذابح ولا انهار دم زى ما كل الدنيا عملت فينا

تتار و صليبيين و بوش و فى البوسنة و الهرسك و الفلبين و فلسطين و معرفش ايه

هو المسلم اتخلق عشان يتدبح ؟

خلاص احنا ارهابيين و مستنينكم تيجوا تدكوها علينا

حلو كده ؟

امريكا عايزة البشير و طلعت له مذكرة اعتقال

جميل يا امريكا

الراجل ارهابى و موت كتير فى درافور

ربنا يخلليكوا لنا

طيب و شارون ماموتش حد ؟

باراك ماموتش حد ؟

بوش ماموتش حد ؟

بلير ماموتش حد ؟

هو البشير بس يا عينى اللى قتال قتلة

ولا جايز يكون عشان مسلم ؟

مين اللى ارهابى دلوئت ؟؟؟!!

طبعا كل الاسئلة دى مش لك اخى العزيز 

دى للبهوات بتوع التواصل الامريكى عشان نشوفوا الردود و نتعملوا ازاى نضحكوا على الناس

بصوا

احنا مش عارفين ديننا لاننا مش فاضيين حاليا و بكرة الاهلى و الاسماعيلى 

و المسلمين ح يولعوا فى بعض 

انتوا عارفينه اكتر مننا

و عارفين اننا لو وقفنا على رجلنا ح نيجوا بلادكم و ننشروا الاسلام

احنا ديننا كده و مش ح يتغير

بالتالى احنا عارفين كويس اوى انكم بتحاربوا الاسلام 

و مش ح تقدروا و زى مانتوا شايفين كده اعداد المسلمين عمالة تزيد فى كل الدنيا

من غير حروب ولا سيوف 

احنا ضعاف و مش لاقيين ناكل بس كل يوم عددنا بيزيد فى بلدكم و فى كل الدنيا

ده حكم ربنا 

اوكى ؟

اخى العزيز اعتذر اليك كثيرا و اكرر اسفى فقط انجذبت لرد فريق التواصل العجيب و تذكرته

و ابت نفسى اقتباسه من فرط عفونته

تداخلت كلماتى فمعذرة اخى العزيز فأنا لا اكن لك الا كل احترام و تقدير

----------


## a_leader

معرفش فجأة كده الموضوع ده جه على بالى

قلت ابص بصة

لقيتنى ما رديتش على مشاركتك يا ندى

دخلت عملت مشاركتين و نسيت خالص ارد على كلامك

ده كلام برضو

انا بعتذر لك و الله يا ندى

بس ح اكلمك بصراحة

ندى انا مابعرفش ارد على مواضيعك بجد

انتى بتمسكى الموضوع و تغطى كل جوانبه باستفاضة 

و عشان الواحد يشارك لازم يركز جدا و يطلع كل الكتب اللى عنده

و يفتحله كام موقع يبحث فيهم عشان يحاول يقرب من مستوى الموضوع

انا شايفك مؤهلة تماما للكتابة فى اكبر جرنال فى البلد و الله

اسلوبك و سردك و تعبيراتك 

حيوية

تدفق

ترابط

مشاعر

نبض

مش عارف اقول ايه ولا ايه

من حق ابناء مصر ان يفتخر بوجودك فيه يا ندى

كل شيء ممتع و جميل

الموضوع

تفاعلك مع المداخلات

بصراحة كلمة رائع شوية

و مش الموضوع ده بس

لا

كل حاجة بتكتبيها فى المنتدى 

عارفة احساسك لما تلاقى كنز ؟

انا باصص لك كده و معتبرك كنز فى ابناء مصر

و لسه كلام دراجون شادو اللى قريته مرة فاكره

و هو بيقول اليمامة دى حاجة جامدة اوى و بكرة افكركم

و كان بيرشحك للاشراف

مش فاكر هو قال الكلام ده فين تحديدا لانه من فترة كبيرة

بس انا قريته هنا فى المنتدى

ندى

حرام عليكى يا شيخة عقدتينى 

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

بصى

الموضوع ده انا مش ح اعديه

و ح ارجعلك تانى و لازم ح اشوف لى صرفة و ارد

و يانا يا انتى بئه

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

 :36 3 11:

----------


## ** بنت مصرية **

> بس ح اكلمك بصراحة
> 
> ندى انا مابعرفش ارد على مواضيعك بجد
> 
> انتى بتمسكى الموضوع و تغطى كل جوانبه باستفاضة 
> 
> و عشان الواحد يشارك لازم يركز جدا و يطلع كل الكتب اللى عنده
> 
> و يفتحله كام موقع يبحث فيهم عشان يحاول يقرب من مستوى الموضوع
> ...



_

إسمحلى أقتبس ردك ليدر لأن ده نفس إحساسى بندى بالضبط

شكلك غشيته من عقلى 

وجايز أنا أرسلت لندى مره رساله بتحمل هذا المعنى

وكمان لسه أقربها أمس مع أحد أقاربى

بقولهم المنتدى فيه حتة بنت ينفع نفتحلها جرنال وهى تشغله 

ونعملها ديوان ونديها من المكسب الربع زى بعضه هههههه


تسلمى ندى وربنا يزيدك

وهرجع أرد














 بس بعد ماذاكر شويه 




_

----------


## اليمامة

> معرفش فجأة كده الموضوع ده جه على بالى
> 
> قلت ابص بصة
> 
> لقيتنى ما رديتش على مشاركتك يا ندى
> 
> دخلت عملت مشاركتين و نسيت خالص ارد على كلامك
> 
> ده كلام برضو
> ...


أهلا بيك أخى العزيز محمد  :f2: 
والله يا محمد أنا مبسوطة بكلامك جدا..دا شرف ليا إطرائك الجميل دا ويارب أكون أستحقه وأكون عند حسن ظنك دايماً..
وبعدين بسم الله ماشاء الله لا قوة إلا بالله ردودك فى المرتين أكثر من رائعين..أفحمونى فعلاً..فى منتهى الإتزان والعقل والموضوعية..هحتاج أكتر من كدا ايه؟
ربنا يعزك..ولكن هانتظر فعلا مداخلتك اللى وعدتنى بيها على ما تكون ذاكرتلك كلمتين..هههههههه
والفكرة ان الواحد بيكتب باحساسه ويقينه..ومن خلال ثقافة مكونها من خلال القراءات والمرجعيات والمعارف الداخلية المتراكمة
وانا بعترف انى بكتب كتير فعلا ..وباتمنى كل اللى بتمناه ان تكون كتاباتى الطويلة دى خفيفة برغم طولها على الناس لأنى بكتبها بصدق..واقتناع..وباعتقد ان النقاش الموضوعى العادل هو اللى بيثرى الموضوع..وان صاحب الموضوع دوره لا يوازى مشاركات الأعضاء ومداخلاتهم القيمة اللى بتثريه وبترفع من قيمته..ونجاحه بيبقى نجاح للأعضاء كلهم المشاركين فيه..
أنا بشكرك اوى والله على كل كلامك الجميل.."كنز ".."وحاجة جامدة"..كلام كبير أوى..ودى مجرد تهيؤات لأن أنا اتعلمت من الناس هنا واستفدت كتير وطوروا من مستوايا..ولولاهم لم لأكن كما تزعم..
المهم انا منتظراك تانى بمداخلاتك البديعة المقرونة بالدلائل التاريخية المدهشة..
وشكرا ليك مرة تانية والشكر موصول ومتجدد للأستاذ ابراهيم صالح على ذكر إسمه..
وكلى فخر وسعادة بشهادتك وشهادته..
تحياتى وتقديرى الدائمين
 :f2:

----------


## اليمامة

> _
> 
> إسمحلى أقتبس ردك ليدر لأن ده نفس إحساسى بندى بالضبط
> 
> شكلك غشيته من عقلى 
> 
> وجايز أنا أرسلت لندى مره رساله بتحمل هذا المعنى
> 
> وكمان لسه أقربها أمس مع أحد أقاربى
> ...


أهلاً بيكى يا إيمان
منورانى ..
بشكرك اوى على احساسك الجميل..أنا بعتز بيه جدا
وجميل جدا انى أغيب يومين أرجع إلاقى المشاعر الجميلة دى اللى أدخلت على قلبى السعادة..
وخاصة فى الأجواء الإرهابية المشحونة فى الموضوع  :: 
أنا سعيدة برأيك ووجودك وانك بتفتكرينى وأتمنى انى اكون دايما عند حسن ظنك
وانا كتبت فى جرايد قبل كدا بالفعل..
بس هنا فى المنتدى الرائع دا التواصل بينكم له طعم تانى خالص..
مستنياكى بجد برأيك المهم هنا..
متتأخريش علينا
 :f2:

----------


## اليمامة

> *السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> 
> 
> بعد قراءة الموضوع والردود مرة أخرى إبتسمت كثيرا...ربما لقصة أحب سردها هنا.
> 
> وهى أنني كنت دائما أقتبس فقرة من كتاب الخبز والقبلات لأنيس منصور حتى أرد به على من يتهمنا نحن العرب بوجه عام بالتخلف والإرهاب...وكنت أمعن فى تمثيل تلك الفقرة بشكل مسرحى مثير للضحك يضحك الجميع, وأنا لم أكن أريدهم أن يضحكوا على أدائي, وإنما على أنفسهم هم.
> 
> الفقرة, وآدائي المسرحى لها بكل بساطة تقول " من السهل أن ينقسم العالم بسرعة إلى نحن وهم, يكفي أن يكون هناك إختلاف ليكون هناك خلاف. فمثلا خلاف فى الرأي فى اللون فى لون الشعر فى المهنة فى الموطن الجغرافي.
> ونحن عادة لا نكتفى بصنع الخلاف, إننا نبالغ فيه, ولذلك يحاول الأطباء أن يتكلموا بالإنجليزية, ويحاول الصحفيون أن يرووا الأخبار والنوادر والأسرار, فإذا قال واحد منهم نحن كان معنى ذلك أنه قد صنع جماعة  خاصة وانضم إليها وتحدث بلسانها, ووقف بها فى وجه جماعة أخرى وأحس فى الحال أنه أفضل, وأن لديه كل المزايا ولدى الجماعة الأخرى كل العيوب.
> ...





> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> 
> 
> بعد قراءة الموضوع والردود مرة أخرى إبتسمت كثيرا...ربما لقصة أحب سردها هنا.
> 
> وهى أنني كنت دائما أقتبس فقرة من كتاب الخبز والقبلات لأنيس منصور حتى أرد به على من يتهمنا نحن العرب بوجه عام بالتخلف والإرهاب...وكنت أمعن فى تمثيل تلك الفقرة بشكل مسرحى مثير للضحك يضحك الجميع, وأنا لم أكن أريدهم أن يضحكوا على أدائي, وإنما على أنفسهم هم.
> 
> الفقرة, وآدائي المسرحى لها بكل بساطة تقول " [COLOR="red"]من السهل أن ينقسم العالم بسرعة إلى نحن وهم, يكفي أن يكون هناك إختلاف ليكون هناك خلاف. فمثلا خلاف فى الرأي فى اللون فى لون الشعر فى المهنة فى الموطن الجغرافي.
> ونحن عادة لا نكتفى بصنع الخلاف, إننا نبالغ فيه, ولذلك يحاول الأطباء أن يتكلموا بالإنجليزية, ويحاول الصحفيون أن يرووا الأخبار والنوادر والأسرار, فإذا قال واحد منهم نحن كان معنى ذلك أنه قد صنع جماعة  خاصة وانضم إليها وتحدث بلسانها, ووقف بها فى وجه جماعة أخرى وأحس فى الحال أنه أفضل, وأن لديه كل المزايا ولدى الجماعة الأخرى كل العيوب.
> ...


أنا الأخرى بعد قراءتى لردك ابتسمت كثيراً..ربما بسبب نفس القصة التى أحببت أن تسردها علينا..وكتابات أنيس منصور بشكل عام أعرفها جيداً وبالفعل معك كل الحق فهى تثير الضحك فعلا حيث لا تصلح سوى لكى نرفه بها عن أنفسنا..وهذا ما فعلته بالفعل مع مكتبته الكاملة تقريبا وأنا فى الثالثة عشرة من عمرى عندما كنت أقرأ كتبه لأعيش حالة من الضحك مع مفرداته البسيطة الخفيفة الفكاهية..
من وجهة نظرى الخاصة مع احترامى الشديد لرأيك والحمد لله أنك شخص تقيم للإختلاف وزناً ولا تحوله لخلاف كبير..أقول أن ما اقتبسته من كتاب " الخبز والقبلات " لأنيس منصور لا يصلح إطلاقاً لأن نجرى عليه قياس من هذا النوع  وندافع به على من يتهمنا نحن العرب والمسلمين بالتخلف والإرهاب ..هذا لأن المكتوب فى جملته فارغ وارتجالى تماماً ...ولا يعنى أى شىء على الإطلاق حيث لا يمكن تعميمه هكذا ولا تسطيحه بل إننى أراه مجرد هرطقة كعادة انيس منصور  ..زعيم أدب الرحلات والحكواتى الأشهر..
وأرى أن الرجل الحقيقة لم يخطأ فى السرد حيث لم يعترف أنه جاء بهذا المكتوب لكى يدلل لنا على علاقتنا بالغرب..وإنما ربما جاء به لنتصور الشعر الأكرت والبشرة السمراء ليس إلا..وهذا ما حضرنى بالفعل فور قراءة كلماته..

ورأيى أن المقتبس لا يكفى إطلاقا لأن نستخدمه إشارة إلى " النحن " وال " الهم " فى هذا السياق..فهو لا يصلح للتنظير فى حالتنا هذه اللهم إلا إذا كنا نبغى إستثارة الفروق الشكلية فقط بعيداً عن المضامين الثقافية الأعمق..فالله خلقنا بعقول تفكر برغم إدراكى لنظرية الإرتباط الشرطى الكلاسيكى لبافلوف الروسى التى يُسقط عليها منصور هنا  وتتبناها أنت والتى أفهمها تماما وأعرفها جيدا بحكم دراستى ..وأنيس منصور لكى تعرف له من المواقف والتاريخ ما يشتهر به نحو " الهم " ..ولو تحب أن أذكر لك بعض هذه المواقف برغم أن السياق لا يسمح بذلك فليس لدى أى مانع..هذا إذا كنا نريد أن نتحرى الأساس المعنوى للمكتوب طالما تطرقنا لبافلوف ولعلم النفس..

أما بخصوص الملائكية التى أمثلها ضمنياً  من وجهة نظرك كناية عن ال "نحن "..فأعتقد أن أمثل شىء خير من ألا أفعل على الإطلاق..فأنا لا أهوى الحيادية أوالتطرف عندما لا يعنوا بقيمة الحق والعدالة  ومع ذلك لست متحيزة لأى شخصيات او انفعالات مؤقتة أو اتجاهات مشرقية أو مغربية وهمية ولا أناقش الموضوع على أساس هجومى وإن كنت قررت عند وضعه أننى سأناقشه على أساس تقويمى وتقييمى بمساعدتكم  لأننى كنت أعرف أن هناك تشويش كبير على على هذا الموضوع الخطير ولم أرى منك للآن سوى أنك تميل للجهة المعاكسة بذكر دلائل لتوحشنا نحن إن لم تكن محايداً بشكل لا أتبين منه أى موقف ولا بأس فى ذلك إن كنت تراه هكذا..أنت لك مطلق الحرية فى رأيك سواء بالحيادية أو بالميل نحو الطرف الذى تراه مؤيدا لوجهة نظرك..ومهما كانت وجهتى إلا أن الآراء تبقى لها استقلاليتها وحريتها الكاملة واحترامها عندى ..فأنا أدرك حساسية هذا الموضوع من الناحية الثقافية والتاريخية والدينية وتأثيره على هويتى وقوميتى ووطنى..ولذا أصمم على أن تكون المناقشة عقلانية ...ذات وجهة وهدف..لا مائعة ولا رخوة بحيث نُعمل التوعية اللازمة بالحقائق  ونرسخها بعيداً عن المزايدة على المشاعر أو الإعتقادات والإتهامات....

على صعيد آخر أنا لم أنكر دور الغرب فى التقدم البشرى وإن كان الغرب محكوم عليه بالإنهيار فى أقرب وقت ومن تحليلات مفكريهم أنفسهم عندما أشاروا أن سيادة المادية والديمقراطية المزعومة وعند وصولها للقمة ستنهار دفعة واحدة  وتنهار معها  الحضارة الغربية الغير مؤسسة هكذا فجأة نتيجة الإستهلاك النهم للقيم والأخلاقيات..وفى عقيدتنا الإسلامية نؤمن أن هذا التحضر السريع  الإستهلاكى لن يدوم طويلاً بالفعل..ولم أنكر كذلك دور المستشرقين الأجانب والأدباء والفلاسفة من المصلحين المستنيرين الذين جاءوا لزياراتنا والتعرف على ثقافاتنا ومجتمعاتنا ورأوا الإسلام على حقيقته دون مزايدات وكذلك حضارتنا العربية على أصولها دون تلك الإفتراءات الوهمية..كذلك السياح الأجانب الذين يأتونا للزيارة والتمتع بجمال طبيعتنا وحضارتنا..هذا لاشك لا يمكن أن ينكر..وهناك فى القاعة العامة موضوع رائع للأخ الفاضل سامح عطية يعتبر مرجعاً جيداً عن هؤلاء المصلحيين الغربيين الذين كانوا من العدل ليقروا بروعة الحضارة الإسلامية العربية..ويمكنك الإطلاع عليه هناك..

نحن نحترم مفهوم العصرنة..كمفهوم لا علاقة له بالغرب بقدر ما هو تطور طبيعى لكل مجتمع يبتغى أن يحقق نهضته فى فضاء حر..وليس كمجرد تقليد للغرب..يلغى فينا أصولنا وثقافتنا..هم يقدموا أنفسهم كدول ديمقراطية متقدمة ومتطورة لكى تتأكد فى أذهان العالم الصورة المطلوب ترويجها عن العرب والمسلمين ككارهين للعالم..ومقاتلين باسم تكفير الآخرين ومن ثم يرفعوا  شعار محاربتهم ضد الإسلام..وهذا هو المطلوب..




> كنت أمثل لهم تلك المسرحية بآداء مسرحى وصوت جهوري حتى أبين لهم مدى سخافة معنى "هم" و "نحن". ومدى سخافة فكرهم الذى أدى بهم لوضعنا جميعا فى سلة واحدة والحكم علينا بأننا متخلفون برابرة إرهابيون بالضرورة.
> 
> إذن الإسلام ليس إرهابا, ولا العربي إرهابي, ولا الأوروبي هجمي, ولا الأوروبي إرهابي...إنما هى قلة معرفة من "نحن" لـ "هم".. وهى سخافة فكر "هم" تجاه "نحن".
> وحتى نظهر "نحن" مظهر ملائكي نتغاضى عن ذكر تاريخ "نحن" ولا نتذكر منه إلا ما يؤكد بشاعة تاريخ "هم"...وهذا ما وجدته واضح فى نهاية ردك على الأستاذ سيد عندما قلتى "نحن شعوب الأرض الوحيدة تقريباً التى لم يسجل لها التاريخ حادثة اعتداء واحدة كانت هى فيها البادئة بهذا الإعتداء على عكس المواقف الأوربية والمواقف الأمريكية خصوصاً ازاء العالم الإسلامى.." فبمجرد الإنتهاء من تلك الجملة ينظر لك "هم" ويقول لك لا تمثلي الملائكية لأنكم أنتم المصريون من قتل 40 الف يمني وسعودي فى حرب اليمن, ومات منكم 10 آلاف جندى...وقتها يأتي اليمني ويتورع فى وصف وحشية المقاتل المصري, ثم يأسف السعودي على أنه بعد هجمات المصري الجوية على جنوب بلاده وقصف بلاده "بوحشية" قام بقطع إمدادات البترول عن العالم مساعدة لنفس ذلك المصري "الجبار".
> وبالرغم من صحة الأرقام إلا أن معظم الأقاويل التى سوف تسمعيها من كل الأطراف ستكون بالضرورة مغالى فيها...فالمصري سوف يغالي فى معنى محاربة الإستعمار, واليمني سوف يغالي فى وحشية المصري, والسعودي سوف يبالغ فى وحشية الجميع.
> وهذه قصة صغيرة فى التاريخ العربي العربي الحديث, فما بالك لو دخلنا أكثر فى التاريخ! هذا التاريخ تاريخنا لا نعرفه للاسف إلا من مصدر واحد لا نثق فيه أساسا.. "هم" يعلمون هذا التاريخ من أكثر من مصدر ولهذا يغالون فى خطورة "نحن" وبشاعتنا ووحشيتنا.
> 
> إن كنا نعرف عن شعوب أوروبا أنها متوحشة, وهذا خطأ, فشعوب أوروبا تعرف عنا أننا متوحشون, وهذا خطأ وظلم بين لنا. إذن تحول الجميع لـ"هم". لأن "هم" بالضرورة يتسمون بالوحشية, و"نحن" بالضرورة نتسم بالملائكية فى حين أن الملائكة لا تعيش على الأرض.


تعال الآن نتحدث عن مسألة  ال " هم " و  ال  " نحن "..تلك التى شغلتك وشغلتنا معك ..وسأحاول أن أتحدث باختصار لأن لدى الكثير جدا وأخشى أن أطيل عليك..

فى البداية ما الفكرة التى قصدتها من وراء " هم " و " نحن " من السياق الذى فهمته من كلامك ؟
أعتقد أن مفادة كلامك هو معنى التسامح و قصد إزالة كل الفوراق بين  ال " لهم " وال "نحن"  ولو كان الكلام بهذا المعنى البرىء البسيط الذى ينضح بسلامة النية وكل الخير فهل ترانا لم نتسامح وهل ترانا هجمنا عليهم ذات ليلة وضحاها ؟

نحن ندرك معنى التسامح..ولذلك نفهم "نحن "  و " هم "  ونعرف لهم أبعاد مستقلة لا تستوجب التداخل ..وعشنا..هذا لو كنت تعنى التسامح..والتعايش السلمى..

أما الفكرة الحقيقية المرادة  من وراء هذا الكلام فهى  كما أزعم هى العولمة..العولمة الغير عادلة واللا إنسانية على طريقتهم..الفكرة التى تختص بها " هم " ..وتعنى بها  إزالة كل الحواجز بينها وبين ال "نحن"  برغم أن هذا التسامح المخادع الوهمى الذى تتصوره من جهة  " الهم " قالوا عنه  أنفسهم أنه مستحيل الحدوث ويمكنك أن تراجع كتاب " صراع الحضارات " لصمويل هينينتنجون الذى قال فيه أنه من المستحيل بمكان وجود تربة خصبة تجمع ذات يوم الشرق والغرب نظرًا للإختلاف الهائل فى مكونات وخصائص تلك التربة واضعاً فى اعتبارك أن هذا كان قبل أحداث سبتمبر بمراحل.. ..يعنى قبل أن نكون هؤلاء الزمرة الإرهابية ..!!!!!!!!!!!!
فما بالك من بعدها ؟

" هم "  و"نحن " تلك يا أخى كل واحدة فيهما بالضرورة تستوجب الأخرى لأنك لو حللتهما ستجدهما عبارة عن أنماط و أنساق ثقافية و إجتماعية و دينية و حرفية و سياسية....
"نحن " حاضرون وموجودن ومعروفون أخى فى حين أن " هم " غائبون ومجهولون وغير مفومهين..
نحن معروفون  لأننا الأصل ولأننا نرى أنفسنا ..نرى علاقتنا بالكون وبالبشر وبالأشياء تحت إرادة الله ونهجه..تحت مظلة الإسلام..ديننا يدعمنا ويقوينا ..نرى دورنا فى تاريخ البشرية..نرى تكليفات إلهية لنا بمصلحة البشرية جمعاء..نرى البشرسواء ولم نكن نرى فروق يصنعها اللون أو العرق أو الدين..مثلما حلل أنيس منصور فى تحليله الهزلى...

وإذا كنت تريد أن نتناقش بجدية وعلى بصيرة..
فهل لك أن تعرفنى بـــ " هم "  فى سياق بعض الملامح مثلما قلت أنا  الآن عن  ال " نحن " المعروفين..الواضحيين ؟

من زاوية أخرى أخى الكريم أرى  أن التعريف القاطع ل " هم "  أو " نحن " لا يجدى..فهى ليست قضية خلافية  على الإطلاق..فنحن وهم  ضميران يمكن أن يكونا  مطاطيان تماما ..بل هما كذلك بالفعل..حيث لا يستوى كل الناس تحت مظلة "هم " بمعناها المتوحش  ولكن يمكننى أن أقول أغلب الناس..ولا " نحن  " كذلك ..فداخل ال " نحن " يوجد "هم " وداخل "هم " يوجد "نحن " وقد يكون  داخل الضمير الواحد مجموع مختلط منهم ..أى من " هم ونحن " وأنا صدقنى لا أقصد فذلكة لفظية بيد أن البحث وراء هذان المفهومان بالفعل لن يفيدنا بشىء سوى بخلق حالة من  الننسبية العبثية التى ستتتركز حول الذات وتنطلق منها الكثير من الأسئلة التى لا طائل من وراءها لأن " هم " و "نحن " مختلفان أصلاً أخى الكريم كل الإختلاف ومنذ الأزل...وتضيع القضية فى أشكاليات لا تعنينا فى شىء..

ونحن لا نرفض الآخر عندما نفصل بين "  نحن وهم " ولا ننظر نظرات متعصبة استعلائية مغلقة مثلاً ضد "هم"..ولكننا نرفض عولمة الذات والتخلى عن الجذور  والتراث والخصائص المشتركة ومحو الهوية التاريخية والإجتماعية والدينية فى حرب الأفكار الضارية هذه..تلك الهويات  التى تفرق " نحن " عن "هم "..فنحن نتمسك بخصوصياتنا الثقافية وهويتنا الحضارية ضد الغزو الفكرى والرأسمالى الذى يعمل على إلغائنا..فهل أخطأنا فى الحفاظ على طابعنا الإسلامى العربى الباقى إلى ما شاء الله بإذن الله !!
ولذلك وبرغم كونك ترانا منغلقين ومتعصبين وملائكة وعاطفيين إلا أننا أصحاب موقف ثقافى إجتماعى مع " الهم " لايمكنك نكرانه ولا يمكن لأى إنسان عادل أن ينكره...

وهو هذا الموقف الثقافى - الإجتماعى الذى يقبل الآخر فى اطار التعاون المتبادل تحت مظلة التسامح والتعايش السلمى ..هوالذى أنشأ التقدم العلمى والتكنولوجى والإتصال والمعلومات الذى وصل العالم  له  فيما بيننا وبينهم..إذن نحن نتقبلهم مسالمين ومرحبين بل ومروجين لبضائعهم وتلم نعاديهم باستخفاف مثلاً أو بعنجهية ..وهل تعتقد  أنه لولا أننا تقبلناهم واحترمناهم هل كانوا وصلوا لما وصلوا إليه الآن  من تقدم.. وعولمة رأسمالية !! الخطأ على ما يبدو كان خطأنا عندما تركناهم بأمان بدلاً من أن ندكهم وندمرهم ونذبحهم مثلما فعلوا ويفعلوا ويتحينوا الفرصة للفعل ..الخطأ أننا شعوب مسالمة بالفعل..تعرف للصبر والإيمان معنى..وتتجرع مرارة الصبر والضعف بإبمان..حتى تحين اللحظة التى نؤمن جميعا بأنها قادمة....قادمة من عند الله..

..صدقنى يا أخى نحن أكثر أهمية لهم فوق ما تتصور برغم حالة ضعفنا الحالية..كيف نبرهن أكثر من ذلك على أننا متعايشين معهم ونسعد باختراعاتهم اللطيفة ...فنحن نستخدمها ونروجها ونتعلق بها ونعلن عنها فى وسائلنا الإعلامية ونتقبل ديمقراطيتهم وسياستهم ونعطيهم من مواردنا ما شاءوا وعقدنا معهم معاهدات سلام..هل يوجد ما هو أكثر من ذلك!!!!!!!

 من المؤكد أنه الغرب لم يكن بقادر على أن يعيش منفرد ولا منفصل عن الشرق ..ليس التبادل الثقافى والمعرفة والتكنولوجى فى الأساس بقدر ماهو الطمع واللهاث خلف مصالحهم...صدقنى نحن أصحاب دور إبداعى فى حياتهم وهذا يذكرنى بمقولة مفادها أن الضحية أحياناً برغم ضعفها ترفع من إبداع المجرم عندما يرتقى الصراع بينهما لأعلى درجات النزاع فتستثار مهارته وحنكته حتى تصل لمصاف العبقرى..ونحن نعترف أن ضعفنا على المستوى المادى..فلسنا بحجمهم ولا متساويين مع قوتهم ولكنهم مع ذلك يعملون لنا ألف حساب ويرهبوننا للغاية..لأنهم يدركون قوة بطشنا الإيمانية والمعرفية والتاريخية بالمقارنة بهم الفارغيين تماماً إيمانياً وتاريخياً..فانظر معى كم الفضائل والمعروف الكبير الذى  أسديناه لهم !!! وكم من فئة صغيرة غلبت فئة كبيرة..غلبتها بماذا ..؟..بهذا الإيمان..الإيمان بالله..وهذا كلام الله فى كتابه الكريم..

تعالى معى واحكم بنفسك  من بعد أحداث سبتمبر وقارن الحالة بما قبلها ..هل تراهم تعاملوا معنا بنفس ال " نحن  " و "الهم " المتسامحة  التى نتخيلها نحن وكأن الدنيا وردى...و التى تعنى التسامح ..فكرتنا الأصلية الثابتة التى لم تتغير فى تعاملنا معهم  ..
هل تعتقد أننا لو كنا إرهابيين  بالفعل لكانوا تركونا أخى الكريم أحياء ؟

إن فكرة التسامح التى نفهمها على طريقتنا فى معنى " هم  " و " نحن " يقابلها فكرة أخرى أو بالأحرى قسمة أخرى على طريقتهم..فنحن الشعوب التى تريد أن تعيش فى سلام وتنبذ الحرب وهم أصحاب المصالح الرأسمالية الذين يشعلون الحروب لبيع منتجات الأسلحة التى تنتجها مصانعهم أو السيطرة على الأسواق لحسابهم ..هذه هى القسمة الجديدة بين "نحن"  و "هم"   والتى تتشكل وتتصاعد وتعبر عن نفسها بأشكال مختلفة غريبة..وحتى داخل أوروبا وأمريكا نفسها نشبت الكثير من المظاهرات المعادية للعولمة تلك على طريقتهم والتى تعنى هنا سيادة الرأسمالية على العالم  تعبيراعن رفض " نحن " - بعض الناس العاديين  المحليين داخل أمريكا وأوربا  - لسيطرة "هم " الذين يمثلون الإحتكارات الرأسمالية ..ونحن بدورنا وبعيداً عن مظاهرتهم ...لنا قالبنا التاريخى الثقافى الإجتماعى الذى لن نقبل  - بصفتنا "نحن " العالمييون الأضداد -  أن يغيروا من هويتنا وتراثنا...وهنا أثبت لمن يعتقد فى " النحن "  بالتوحش أننا قوم موضوعيين والحمدلله  لا نعمم الأمور ونطبقها على كل شعوبهم برغم أن هذا لن يفيد كثيراً ..ومع ذلك  أدرك تماماً أن فيهم بالفعل من يناهض أساليبهم..مناهضة الحرص على المصالح الشخصية وليس مناهضة الحب والتغزل فى العرب والإسلام..

و هذه القسمة إذا كنا نحن نأخذها على محمل التسامح بمعنى العيش فى سلام برغم الفوارق..فهم لا يأخذونها أخى على هذا المعنى وإنما يتناولونها على محمل طلب الحقوق..واستشراء النفوذ..وسيادة المصالح..
وهذا اتضح كثيرا بعد أحداث سبتمبر بالخصوص..حين قال بوش أن من ليس معهم فهو عدوهم..هل يعنى ذلك أن كل الأمريكين داخل نطاق تصريح بوش هذا ؟..لا اطلاقا..أنا مدركة تماماً أن عددًا لا بأس به من مواطنيهم لا يعتبرون فى رأى بوش هذا..

انا لا أمثل الملائكية ولست بحاجة للدفاع عنها أمامك وأنت منا !!!!..
ولكننى ضد حرب الأفكار الهدامة التنويمية التى لا تصنع سوى للمزيد من التعطيل والتراجع والإنهزامية..وبخصوص حرب اليمن التى استشهدت بها كمثال ..يسعدنى جداً أن أخبرك أن هذه الحرب كانت هى الأخرى مؤامرة غربية بحسب ما سجل التاريخ وقرأت وحتى تكون مقدمة لنكسة 67 وبالفعل تم لهم ما أرادوا حينما تورطت مصر - تحت أى بند وقتذاك سواء أكان الضعف أو غيره -  بفعل المؤامرة – سياستهم الخبيثة المعروفة - فى مثل هذه الحرب التى أراد بها الرئيس الراحل جمال عبد الناصر عن صدق نية ورغبة خيرة فى الإصلاح وتحقيق حلم الوحدة العربية أن يلغى الملكية فى اليمن بحسب طلب الثوار اليمنيين للمساعدة والتآزر وقتذاك  ولم تكن إبادة ولا حرب أخى الكريم ..لم تكن حرب  ليس لها أطراف ولا هويات ولا أغراض..إنما كانت حرب أرادها الشعب اليمنى وقواد الجيش وقتذاك..وساعدوا الجيش المصرى حينها ..هناك فارق كبير أخى الكريم بين حرب اليمن وبين الحرب على الإسلام أو الإرهاب أو الحرب الطويلة أو الباردة التى ليس لها ضمير ولا ملة ..اسمحلى ليس هذا بقياس..

ومن الطبيعى جدًا أن لكل حرب خسائرها المعروفة..وفى النهاية خير لنا ان نكون ضحية أنفسنا على أن نكون ضحية من يريدون محونا ومن هم ليسوا على ملتنا..نعمل وعينا فينا  بالتأكيد ولكننا لا ننصاع لتهديدات وضغوط خارجية تهدد ثقافتنا بالمعنى الواسع الإنسانى ..وبالفعل حلم الوحدة العربية هو الحل..فاتحاد العرب لكى يصبحوا قوة هو الحل الأمثل الذى سوف يرهب هؤلاء الجبناء ويدحرهم  بعيدا عنا فى جحورهم..ه القوة وحدها التى بلا ضمير والتى يمتلكونها أخى الكريم ضدنا هى ما يعولون عليها..تصور معى لو كنا نمتلك نصف قوتهم هذه ماذا كانوا سيفعلون ؟

إن مجرد معرفتهم الغير مؤكدة بأن إيران مثلاً تمتلك " نووى " ..أصابتهم بحالة هلع..وانظروا ماذا فعلوا ؟
ولماذا نبتعد كثيراً..ماذا فعلوا فى العراق ..البلد الذى دمروه عن بكرة أبيه بكل حضارته العظيمة..هل وجدوا النووى ؟
أما أنها كانت المؤامرة ؟

لم أنكر أن هناك حكام مستبدين ينتمون لـ "هم" ..من المعاديين والطامعين والمخربين للذات الوطنية أو القومية أو الإنسانية ..وهذا أمر موجود فى كل الحكومات وليس وقفاً على الحكومات العربية وحدها وأنا أعتبر أن هذه الأنظمة والقوى الطامعة والمعادية من " هم "  الداخلية  فى مواجهة " نحن "  الداخلية ..أقول أعتبرهم مجرد ضحايا الإستباد والنهب من جانب هؤلاء الحكام الغربيون بالإضافة إلى العدوان والتخريب من جانب هذه القوى الأجنبية ..ولهذا فأنا فى كل الأحوال لا ألتمس أى عذر لهؤلاء الغرب تحت دعوى حنيتهم مثلا وعدالتهم والرغبة فى إنتشالنا من الجحيم الداخلى المستعر..ليس لهم عندى أى مبرر إطلاقاً على الهجوم المزدوج المضاعف من تجنيد عملائهم وزرع جواسيسهم فينا  إلى التدخل المباشر العنيف  فى شئوننا سوى الرغبة الفعلية فى قهر العالم إلا سواهم....
..
أما التاريخ الذى تقول أنه لم ينقل كل شرورنا عبر طرقاته وسراديبه فالحقيقة أنا متعجبة ..لأن ما تتذرع به أمر قابل للقياس وليس مطلق ولا معمم ..بل يكاد يكون طبيعى فى سياق الأحداث والحقب..وعلى أيه حال نحن لا نؤرخ التاريخ ولكن نقرأه..وكل الشعوب تتعامل بهذه الطريقة..والتاريخ ليس بالضرورة أن يكون موثق ..فهناك من الأحداث التاريخية الكثيرة التى إنتقلت  إلينا عبر الرواية وعبر الرواة بكل الملابسات والتفاصيل..وحتى التاريخ ليس  البرنامج المعرفى الوحيد الذى من خلاله نتعرف على ذواتنا ونثق فيها فهناك الأسطورة والدين والعلم..والإنتماء..وتدوين التاريخ هذا موضوع أيضا كبير يحتاج لنقاش واسع لإثبات ملابساته وتأويلاته ولا أعتقد أن المجال يسمح بمناقشته الآن..






> إن كنا نعرف عن شعوب أوروبا أنها متوحشة, وهذا خطأ, فشعوب أوروبا تعرف عنا أننا متوحشون, وهذا خطأ وظلم بين لنا. إذن تحول الجميع لـ"هم". لأن "هم" بالضرورة يتسمون بالوحشية, و"نحن" بالضرورة نتسم بالملائكية فى حين أن الملائكة لا تعيش على الأرض..


نعم الملائكة لا تعيش على الأرض..ولكن توجد آثارها عندما يعطينا الله من نوره وفضله ورضاه..الملائكة لا تعيش على الأرض ولكن يوجد الإنسان المؤمن الذى أمر الله ملائكته أن يسجدوا له وبذلك فقد كرمه الله وفضله تفضيلا عن سائر الكائنات..الملائكة لا تعيش على الأرض ولكن كل إناء بما فيه ينضح..
إن الفكرة هى فكرة إنسانية..العدالة والمحبة والتسامح هى القيم المطلوبة لمواجهة التعصب ..حوار صادق لا غادر تحت طيش القوة وجنونها وغرورها ..حوار دون خلفيات مسبقة..
 يااااه...لكم تسامحنا معهم كثيرا بعد كل المذابح التاريخية الوحشية التى أقاموها فينا..!!! ومع ذلك لم يستوعبوا أننا قوم مسالمون بطبعنا ولا نهوى سفك الدماء ولا نبدأ بالإعتداء !!

رواد الفكر الإسلامى العربى يا أخى الكريم هم من  أرسوا للبشرية مبادىء التسامح والحوار العقلانى عملاً بما جاء فى القرآن الكريم وتأسياً بسيرة النبى محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم..
ولذا نحن من نريد بشدة أن نعيش فى سلام وخاصة فى ظل ظروفنا الداخلية المعروفة..نريد إقصاء الآلام وأوجاع التاريخ بعيداً برغم الألم..فهذه هى عقيدتنا..ولكن تعال..من الناحية العملية..ومن دون الإعتراف بالحق الفلسطينى والعراقى وحق كل الدول الإسلامية المستباحة شرفها وأرضها لن يكون هناك حوارموجود كقوة مسالمة توازي قوتهم المادية فى عالم صار له قطب واحد..
فليرحلوا عن بلادنا أولاً وبعد ذلك نتحاور ونتفاهم..فأى حوار يعقل هنا وهم يقتلوننا ويبيدوننا !!!
لكى تصبح عولمتهم إنسانية وعادلة لابد من أن يكونوا هم أنفسهم أولاً انسانيين وعادليين..وهذا ما لن يحدث لأنهم غير مؤهلين..
وتصدق  نبؤءة هينتينجتون حول الصدام الأبدى الحتمى والمفتوح بين الشرق والغرب..



> بين هذا وذلك وكل هؤلاء يضيع صوت أي شخص يريد التكامل بين "نحن" و"هم" لأنه لا نحن ولا هم نريد السلام, وإنما نريد تبادل الإتهامات حتى يقتل بعضنا البعض. فلا هم رضوا بما وصلنا له من ضعف ومهانة على كل المستويات وإنما يريدون محونا من على الخريطة, ولا نحن إستطعنا أن نخرج عن ذواتنا ونكف عن الصراخ والعويل بيننا وبين بعض! فى النهاية صوتنا غير مسموع لهم, وأيديهم طائشة فينا.


يا أخى الكريم..لن يحدث هذا التكامل فلا نحن مثلهم ولا هم مثلنا وليس لهم عندنا سوى التعامل بالحسنى كما كان يفعل رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم مع اليهود..ومسألة أننا نريد بالإجبار تارة وباللين تارة  وبالذل تارة وبالضعف تارة وبالهوان تارة وبالإستجداء تارة  أن نحدث هذا التكامل ..فهذا الشىء مستحيل..وهو ما يوجب بيننا المشكلات ..نحن راضيين أن يعيشوا بسلام ويكون بيننا تعامل على هيئة تبادل علمى وثقافى محسوب مننا ومقنن..وكفى..فليتركونا إذن  نحن وشأننا نعيش بسلام..وبإسلام...

ونحن فى النهاية لا نأخذ موقفاً عدائيا من الغرب برغم أنهم العدو التاريخى المستعمر..ولكنهم هم من لا يتمسكوا بالنذر اليسير من الموضوعية فى تعاملهم معنا..هم الشديدى التطرف السلبى نحونا..هم من يتمسكون بالشكل على حساب المضمون من خلال إنكفاءتهم المتمثلة فى العديد من المظاهر التى تشهدها مجتمعاتنا الآن..مثمثلة فى جدليات صاخبة حول النقاب أو الحجاب أو حول تفاصيل سطحية متعلقة بالشعائر والزى والشكليات بينما جوهر الموضوع غائب ومسكوت عنه تماما ومتعمدين السكوت عنه..لأنهم على يقين كامل بأنهم الوحيدين أصحاب الحقيقة المطلقة وهى أننا الإرهابيون بهذه المظاهر الغربية من وجهة نظرهم ..وهذا طبيعى فى أجواء التعصب البعيدة عن أصول الدين وقيمه الأساسية..





> لا أذكر أبدا أننى دافعت عن الإسلام فى أي حوار بيني وبين أي شخص, ولا دافعت عن الشخصية العربية فى أي نقاش..وإنما دائما أقول أن الإسلام كدين, والعربية كمفهوم, هم من يحميني ويدافع عني وليس العكس. وعندما أحاول شرح خطأ إلصاق تهمة الإرهاب بالاسلام, أحاول ذلك باسما مؤكدا على أن الخطأ ليس فى الدين, وإنما هى نقص المعرفة.


نقص معرفة!!!!
 الأمم المتقدمة والمتحضرة على شاكلتهم تسمح لنقص معرفة أن يفعل بهم ما كان ومازال!!!
هل نقص المعرفة هذا مشكلة عويصة بمكان استدراكها وسد نقصانها ؟
هل تعتقد بالفعل أن حروبهم علينا هو نقص معرفتهم بالإسلام؟
ياليتها كانت نقص معرفة ..حتى تحل منذ زمن بعيد ولم يكن ليحدث ما حدث ويحدث؟
وكأن الاسلام دين اليوم فقط ..الدين المستجد ..وليس دين البشرية المعروف تشريعاته  منذ قديم الأزل..ويعرفونه جيدا ويحاربونه ..
وأحداثهم التاريخية تشهد على معرفتهم الوثيقة بالإسلام وتعديهم عليه وإدراكهم لشريعته ومعناه السمح منذ البداية...!!




> أما سبب إبتسامتى عندما قرأت الردود أننى لمست في بعض الكلمات نفس ردود أفعال أهل أوروبا...ردود أفعال تحاول أن تثبت المعرفة, ولكنها فى الأصل تثبت قلة معرفة لتضع كل شعوب أوروبا وأمريكا فى سلة واحدة وتحكم عليهم بالوحشية. وهذا ليس صحيح.


يعنى مشكلة العالم كلها من وجهة نظرك أصبحت فى نقص المعرفة ؟
أنهم يعرفون ويعرفون ويعرفون ونحن غالبا لا نعرف ولكننى أيضاً مثلك لمست من ردودك نقص معرفة لا تعنى سوى إكتمال المعرفة نحو السلب.. وربما لك العذر..فالإنغماس فى أى مجتمع يتطلب هذا..وأكثر..
هذه المعرفة التى لابد وأن يعرفوها تعتبر الثقافة الإجتماعية لنا ..وهى تشى من هذه التوصيفات – الثقافة الإجتماعية – بتباين الأطر الإدراكية واختلاف صورة العالم مابين معرفتنا ومعرفتهم..
نقص المعرفة هذا قد ينطبق على المهارات المعرفية البسيطة المشتركة فى اللغة والرياضيات  كمثال..ولا ينطبق على ثقافة وتاريخ وتراث ودين له الفضل الأول عليهم..والمثال الذى أدرجته بخصوص جامبيا...يصنف بجدارة تحت بند المعرفة البسيطة الدراسية المكتسبة التى لا يمكن أن تقاس بثقافة وهوية تتعرض للمحو والإلغاء من تجاههم..هذه هى حرب الأفكار أخى الكريم..
ثم ..هل نقص المعرفة هو كارت البلانش ليقاتلوننا ؟
مجرد تساؤل مشروع كما أعتقد..
أشكرك..

----------


## اليمامة

> عذرًا عزيزتى  نـــدى  ..
>     بعد إذنك أريد توجيه سؤال إلى العزيز حمادو ..
> 
>    عزيزى حمادو .. مشاركتك ذكرتنى بنقاش دار بينى و بين أخى منذ سنوات , و كان رأيه مطابقًا لرأيك تمامًا ..
>  فسألته .. إن كان يجب علينا التماس الأعذار لهم و أن ندرك أنهم يجهلون عنا و عن ديننا الكثير .. 
>  فإذا كانت فكرتهم الخاطئة عن العرب و المسلمين و الإسلام نتيجة تضليلهم إعلاميًا , ففكرتنا عنهم نتيجة لما يقومون به على أرض الواقع حقيقةً ..
>  لماذا يجب علينا نحن دائمًا أن نلتمس لهم الأعذار و نتحلى بالعقل و نسارع بشتى الطرق لاسترضائهم و تجميل صورتنا المغلوطة لديهم ..؟؟
>  لماذا يجب علينا نحن أن نتفهم ظروفهم و كل ما يحيط بهم من ملابسات ..؟؟
>  ألسنا بشرًا مثلهم ..؟؟  هل نحن أكثر تعقلًا و ذكاءً منهم ..؟؟
> ...


تحياتى وتقديرى لوعيك الخلاق سيدتى..وشجاعتك الأدبية..
وأنت على الرحب والسعة دائماً كما ولابد أنك تعرفين..
لك منى كل الشكر والتقدير
 :f2:

----------


## اليمامة

> السلام عليكم
> 
> واضح ان مشاركة حمادو استفزتنا ما بين مؤيد و معارض
> 
> مشاركة حمادو كان مثيل ليها مناقشة مع اخيم- صديق ألماني- مع الفرق ان المناقشة كانت عن موضوع الجزائرو  في وسط حماسي عن موضوع الجزائر و مصر و اللي حصل
> 
> كان رده اني المفروض في وسط كلامي مقلش احنا و هم و كانهم من كوكب آخر
> 
> و ذكّرني بإن العرب يد واحدة..و لا ايه؟؟و ان مش ماتش كرة هيخسرنا بعضنا و زي ما لنا دوافعنا..هم كمان لهم أسبابهم
> ...


شكراً يا إيمان..
 :f2:

----------


## اليمامة

> * 
> 
> السلام عليكم اخي الحبيب 
> هل تسمحلي بالتدخل هنا بتعقيب صغير 
> خضرتك هنا وصفت توصيف نحن و هم ..بايات قرانيه 
> ولكن انا لي راي اخر 
> الم يقل الله ايضا ( يايها الناس ان خلقناكم من ذكر وانثي وجعلناكم شعوبا وقبائل لتعارفو ) 
> لماذا نحاول ان يكون حوارنا مع الاخر (والاخر هنا هو الغرب ) حوار تصادمي 
> لماذا نريد ان نكون اما نحن ..واما هم .. وكان ارض الله لاتتسع لجميع خلق الله .. 
> ...


أهلا بك أخى العزيز محمد حسين..
أرجو أن تكون فى خير حال..




> الغرب لدينا ماننتقده به عسكريا وسياسيا .. لاخلاف ..بل ومعاداته 
> انما اجتماعيا وحياتيا ..ليس لها مبرر ..


اجتماعياً وحياتياً ليس لها مبرر !!!!
بماذا تقصد إجتماعياً وحياتياً يا محمد؟؟؟
ان اللعبة كلها أخى العزيز هى اجتماعية وحياتية ولا يغرنك العسكرية والسياسية التى يقولها الجميع..هذا لأنها ليست حرب عادية أخى العزيز..انها حرب الأفكار والمعتقدات الهدامة..
هل تعرف مدى ما ينطوى عليه الفعل الإجتماعى والحياتى يا محمد ؟
هو الإختراق والمحو والتغيب بعينه..هو الوسائل التنويمية المخربة التى تلغى وعى الشعوب..وتاريخها..
الفعل الإجتماعى هذا والحياتى هما ثقافتنا أخى الكريم..هما تقاليدنا وعاداتنا وأخلاقنا وديننا ومعتقداتنا ومبادئنا وقيمنا واتجهاتنا ومعارفنا..الفعل الإجتماعى والحياتى هذا الذى نظنه سهلاً هو البداية والنهاية ..هو كل القضية..هو الإنسان أخى العزيز..الإنسان العربى المهدور..المنتهك..المقتول..المذبوح..المسحول..المعل  ق على قوارع الطرق..والمرمى لكلاب السكك..هو الشرف المنتهك والأرض المحتلة..
هذا هو الفعل الإجتماعى والحياتى..

أشرس هذه الحروب أخى الكريم  هى حرب الأفكار وغسيل الأمخاخ..واستنبات عقول أخرى بديلة عن العقول السوية التي خلقها الله لإعمار الأرض.. عقولاً كالتي قالت عنها الملائكة لله سبحانه وتعالى : «أتجعل فيها من يفسد فيها ويسفك الدماء ونحن نسبح بحمدك ونقدس لك». ..عقول مخربة تمارس اليوم ما هو معروف بحرب الأفكار وبما أن متلقيات الخطاب الثقافي نحو المتلقي تعددت..فكذلك تعددت طرق الحرب.. من حالة الاستدراج.. إلى التشكيك وصولاً لدرجة الإيمان بتمجيد الذين يعيثون في الأرض فساداً في بقاع كثيرة من العالم.. والنتيجة أن يقف العدو المترقب هزيمتنا داخلياً.. لتسنح له الفرصة للغزو العسكري.. والأمثلة كثيرة.. وليس هناك داعٍ لتعداد نكباتنا التي أفرزتها هذه الحرب الجديدة.."حرب الأفكار" والمسألة تحولت إلى سفسطة وجدل فارغ لا يحمل منطقاً.. والفريسة هنا شباب صغار.. يغلب على تفكيرهم الجهل لحداثة سنهم.. وقلة مداركهم الحياتية.. فينزلقون في هذا الاستدراج ليتورطوا بين يوم وليلة في حرب الأفكار هذه وإلى طريق لا رجعة فيه..

حرب الأفكار... لها أشكالها المتعددة منها استنبات  الأدمغة..والإرهاب "المودرن"الذي يتم استيراده. ..حتى صار هناك إرهابيون مرتزقة مؤجورون يعملون في أي مكان وزمان.. لا يعرفون غير القتل والتدمير..لابد من مجابهة هذه الحرب على كل مستوياتها.. والبدء بالأخطر ..الأفكار... 

وقفة احتجاجية ولو بالكلمات والتآزر الذى أستجديه اليوم منكم حول كل تجاهل لما يحدث الآن في العراق وفلسطين ولبنان.. وقفة احتجاجية على كل الانتهاكات التي تتم فوق أراضينا العربية في كل مكان..على كل ما تقوم به إسرائيل في فلسطين.. وأمريكا في العراق.. 

هذا هو الإرهاب الذي يفرز إرهاباً مضاداً..، والخاسر في كل الأحوال نحن..جراء الفوضى التي تسعى إليها هذه القوى الخارجية..ويساعدها أناس مأجورون في تأجيج هذه الفوضى.. واستمرارها..

ونصرخ في الفضاء

ولا أحد يسمعنا.. ولا نزال نُستنزف باستنبات الأدمغة..
واستيراد الأفكار الإستهلاكية الزائفة التي ولَّدت الإرهاب الحقيقى...

اقرأ معى أيضاً هذا المقال...

 حرب الأفكار

زكي الميلاد

  ﻿حرب الأفكار مقولة أمريكية جديدة، جاءت في سياق مواجهة الإرهاب. وذلك بعد أن أدرك الأمريكيون ضرورة تجديد النظر في سياساتهم لمواجهة الإرهاب، وبعد أن ظهرت لديهم بعض الشكوك في إمكانية الفوز السريع والحاسم في هذه المعركة.

وقد ارتبطت هذه المقولة بثلاثة اتجاهات، تعددت فيما بينها منظورات الرؤية، وطرائق الفهم والتحليل، ومحددات الأفق والمكان والزمان.

الاتجاه الأول وعبر عنه وزير الدفاع الأمريكي دونالد رامسفيلد حينما دعا في أكتوبر 2003م، إلى تشكيل وكالة جديدة تساعد على مواجهة ما أسماه حرب الأفكار الخاصة بالإرهاب الدولي. وذلك في سياق حاجة الإدارة الأمريكية ووزارة الدفاع إلى إعادة تنظيم للتعامل بشكل أكثر فاعلية مع تهديدات القرن الحادي والعشرين. واعتبر أنه من أجل الفوز بالحرب ضد الإرهاب علينا حسب قوله أن ننتصر في حرب الأفكار. ويقصد بهذه الحرب معركة الفكر مع أولئك الذين تجندهم الشبكات الإرهابية في كافة أنحاء العالم. ويعلل ذلك بأن في مقابل كل إرهابي يعتقله التحالف حسب قوله أو يقتله أو يردعه أو يثنيه، هناك آخرون يتدربون. لذلك لا بد من خوض حرب الأفكار لمنع الجيل الجديد من الإرهابيين في تنظيم صفوفه، بدون أن يعترف بأن الحرب ضد الإرهاب ستكون طويلة وصعبة وخطرة. وهناك من يفسر هذا الموقف بأن رامسفيلد بات راغباً في أن يبدو أكثر اعتدالاً، خصوصاً مع ما يقال عن تسريب مذكرة داخلية تساءل فيها رامسفيلد نفسه عن (هل نحن سائرون إلى النصر أو الهزيمة في حرب الإرهاب؟) ولعله بات مقتنعاً بإعطاء دور أكبر لوزارة الخارجية في مكافحة الإرهاب.

 الاتجاه الثاني وقد عبر عنه الكاتب الأمريكي توماس فريدمان الذي نشر مجموعة مقالات حاول فيها شرح وتحليل مفهوم أو مقولة حرب الأفكار. وكأنه يريد أن يقوم بدور تحديد وضبط مكونات هذا المفهوم، وطبيعة المجال الذي يتصل ويتحدد به. والتصور العام الذي ينطلق منه سمعه كما يقول ذات يوم من المحلل المتمرس في قضايا الشرق الأوسط عبد الله شليفر الذي يرى بأن الحرب العالمية الثانية كانت حرب النازيين، الذين استخدموا ماكنة ألمانيا لفرض هيمنة العنصر الكامل، الجنس الآري. والحرب الباردة كانت حرب الماركسيين، الذين استخدموا ماكنة الاتحاد السوفيتي لفرض هيمنة الطبقة الكاملة. وكانت 11 سبتمبر حرب الأصوليين، الذين استخدموا التفجيرات الانتحارية لفرض هيمنة الدين الكامل، الإسلام السياسي. وبهذا التصور يحاول فريدمان أن يحدد المجال الجديد لحرب الأفكار، ويبعث على الثقة والأمل بالفوز في هذه المعركة، التي مرت بثلاثة أطوار تاريخية. الطور الأول الذي انتصر فيها الغرب على النازيين في النصف الأول من القرن العشرين. وفي الطور الثاني انتصر فيه الغرب أيضاً على الشيوعيين في النصف الثاني من القرن العشرين. وبقيت أمام الغرب معركة الطور الثالث وهي مع الأصوليين، والتي بدأت مع بداية القرن الحادي والعشرين.

 ولعل ما يريد قوله فريدمان من هذا الكلام أن الغرب الذي انتصر على النازيين في زمن سابق، وعلى الشيوعيين في زمن آخر، فإنه باستطاعته أن ينتصر على الأصوليين في معركته الراهنة.

 وأما عن طبيعة المهمة في حرب الأفكار فيرى فريدمان أنها بصورة أساسية ينبغي أن تكون في داخل المجتمعات الإسلامية نفسها، وبإشراك المعتدلين في هذه المعركة، فهو يعتقد أن الأكثر أهمية هو إيجاد سبل لجعل المجتمعات التي يأتي منها هؤلاء الأصوليون هي التي تردعهم أولاً، فهي- أي هذه المجتمعات- الوحيدة التي تعرف أناسها، وهي الوحيدة أيضاً حسب تقدير فريدمان القادرة على كبح متطرفيها. ولأن هؤلاء كما يضيف ليسوا دولة خاضعة للردع التقليدي أو القواعد الدولية، وليسوا أفراداً يردعهم الخوف من الموت. وليس بوسعنا والكلام لفريدمان تغيير المجتمعات والثقافات الأخرى بأنفسنا. ولكننا أيضاً لا يمكن أن نقف مكتوفي الأيدي من دون أن نفعل شيئاً في وجه هذا التهديد المتصاعد. وهنا يصل فريدمان إلى طبيعة المهمة التي يراها في حرب الأفكار، وهي المشاركة مع قوى الاعتدال في هذه المجتمعات العربية والإسلامية بمساعدتها على خوض حرب الأفكار، وهذا يتطلب تعزيز المعتدلين في العالم العربي، ويدعو الغرب لتبني أساليب وتكتيكات تساهم في تعزيز مكانة ونشاط هؤلاء المعتدلين.

وبعد مجموعة مقالات كتبها توماس فريدمان حول مفهوم حرب الأفكار، التي يتحدد من خلالها كما يقول الانتصار أو الهزيمة في الحرب ضد الإرهاب، اكتشف أن الأفكار لا تنتشر لوحدها وإنما ضمن سياق معين. فالسياق السيء يخلق مناخاً خصباً حسب قوله لانتشار الأفكار السيئة والعنف، وهذا بدوره نابع من ما يسود تلك المجتمعات من مشاعر بالإذلال والغضب. والنتيجة التي يتوصل إليها بقناعة كبيرة هي أنه من المستحيل الحديث عن تحقيق النصر في حرب الأفكار في العالم العربي المسلم بدون التحدث عن الشيء الأكثر أولوية كما يصفه، والذي يمنح الناس الكرامة والأمل، وهذا الشيء حسب تقديره هو العمل. ويستشهد ببعض الأرقام والحقائق التي يرى بأن من يطلع عليها يمضي في البكاء، ومن هذه الأرقام أن من بين 90 مليون شاب عربي تراوح أعمارهم ما بين 15-24 سنة، هناك 14 مليونا منهم بدون عمل. إلى غير ذلك من أرقام مفزعة. وبناء على ذلك يحاول فريدمان أن يطور من رؤيته حول مشاركة القوى المعتدلة في حرب الأفكار، ويرى بأن هذه القوى يمكنها أن تبرز للسطح من بين الطبقة المتوسطة المتنامية داخل المجتمعات العربية والإسلامية مع الإحساس بمشاعر الكرامة والأمل.

 ويختم كلامه بالقول أن الشباب الذين ينمو ضمن سياق فرص اقتصادية حقيقية، وفي ظل سيادة القانون، وحق التكلم والكتابة في أي شيء يرغبونه لن يكونوا بالتأكيد راغبين في تدمير العالم، وإنما سوف يريدون أن يكونوا جزءاً منه.

الاتجاه الثالث وعبر عنه الكتاب المشترك الصادر في نيويورك عام 2003م، بعنوان (النضال هو من أجل الديموقراطية.. كيف نربح حرب الأفكار في أمريكا والعالم؟) لمجموعة من الباحثين وبإشراف الكاتب الأمريكي جورج باكير. ويرى هذا الاتجاه بأن الانتصار في حرب الأفكار يبدأ من أمريكا نفسها، ويمتد على مستوى العالم برمته. يبدأ من أمريكا بإصلاح حضارتها وديمقراطيتها أولاً، وبالنضال من أجل الديموقراطية في العالم ثانياً. وفي هذا الشأن يقول جورج باكير أن ضربة 11 سبتمبر كشفت عن نواقص الإدارة الأمريكية، بل والحضارة الأمريكية، فالديموقراطية الأمريكية مريضة وبحاجة إلى علاج، وهناك أزمة ثقة بين الشعب الأمريكي وحكومته. ويوجه نقده إلى المجتمع الأمريكي ويعتبره من أكثر المجتمعات قسوة ولا مساواة في العالم، فتوزيع الثروة فيه غير عادل على الإطلاق، وتوجد فيه طبقة فقيرة جداً بل ومعدمة، وهذا لا يليق ببلد غني جداً كالولايات المتحدة الأمريكية. وبالتالي والكلام لباكير فان النظام الليبرالي الأمريكي بحاجة إلى علاج، والحضارة الأمريكية ليست منزهة عن العيوب على عكس ما يزعم أنصارها المتشدقون بالقيم الديموقراطية والاقتصاد الحر وغير ذلك من الشعارات.

هذه الاتجاهات الثلاثة عكست طبيعة النزعات التي شكلت منطلقات الاهتمام بمقولة حرب الأفكار، وهي النزعات التي حددت اتجاهات الفهم والنظر لهذه المقولة. فرامسفيلد ينطلق من نزعة كيف تواجه الولايات المتحدة الأمريكية بكفاءة عالية تهديدات القرن الحادي والعشرين، ولأنه مسكون بهاجس الأمن والدفاع والتفوق العسكري لأمريكا في العالم، لذلك فهو لا يستطيع أن ينظر لهذا المفهوم إلا من زاوية أمنية وعسكرية. ومن هذه الزاوية يتحدد أيضاً صورة المجال عنده لحرب الأفكار. أما فريدمان فهو ينطلق من نزعة ان أساس المشكلة هي في داخل المجتمعات العربية والإسلامية، والعلاج بشكل أساسي يأتي من داخل هذه المجتمعات نفسها. لذلك يدعو الغرب لمساعدة هذه المجتمعات في التخلص من أفكار التطرف والعنف والإرهاب بدعم قوى الاعتدال فيها. في حين ينطلق جورج باكير من نزعة أن الاعتلال موجود في داخل أمريكا نفسها، وعليها إصلاح نفسها قبل إصلاح العالم.

وأما معركتنا نحن في حرب الأفكار فهي في المرتبة الأولى مع التخلف الذي أورثنا كل هذا الجهل والفقر والجمود والتحجر.


اقرأ..

حرب الأفكار

أطلق وزير الدفاع الأمريكي في أواسط أكتوبر 2003 مصطلح "حرب الأفكار" لكسب القلوب والعقول في العالم الإسلامي لصالح الحملة الغربية علي الإرهاب كما قرن إطلاق هذا المفهوم بهجوم علي المدارس الدينية الإسلامية باعتبارها مخرج أجيالا من المتطرفين . والمفهوم الذي أعلم عنه رامسفيلد ليس جديدا وإن كانت التسمية تتسم بالوضوح الصارم والمجاهرة الكاشفة. فحرب الأفكار مثلا موجودة منذ بدايات الحرب الباردة بين الغرب والكتلة الاشتراكية وحتى نهايتها بسقوط المعسكر الشيوعي ومعه أفكاره . وهي كانت موجودة في خضم الحرب العالمية الثانية ضد النازية والفاشية واستمرت في ألمانيا وأوروبا بعد سقوط هتلر ونظامه. بل ويمكن إرجاع حرب الأفكار في أشكال متعددة ومتباينة في درجات التطور إلي عمليات التبشير المسيحي المواكبة لحركة الاستعمار الغربي وإلي إشارة القوميات ( بما فيها العربية) ضد الدولة العثمانية وإلي ما كان يعرف في القرن التاسع عشر أي نشر الأفكار الغربية بشكل موجه لهدم المفاهيم والعقائد الإسلامية . ويمكن تتبع نفس الظاهرة في تشجيع قيام وانتشار حركات في إيران والهند لضرب وحدة المسلمين وزعزعة الكيان الفكري والعقائدي المسلم . كما نلاحظ نفس الحركة في الترويج العمدي وبشكل منظم لمجموعة من الأفكار علي مر القرن والنصف في العالم الإسلامي بهدف هدم العقيدة الإسلامية مثل الدراونية والإلحاد والشيوعية حيث كانت تنشر نسخ تصديرية لهذه الأفكار خصيصا في العالم الإسلامي تختلف عن تنوع وتعقد المذهب الأصلي في بلدة الأم ويكون هدفها ليس تحفيز الفكر وطرح قضايا للمناقشة الجادة وفتح آفاق التأمل العقلي بل مجرد إلقاء بعض شعارات وتعبيرات لكي تكون محلا للاعتقاد القلبي طاردة الإسلام وعقيدته أو باعثة للشكوك فيها دون أن تكون تلك الشعارات أو الأفكار الفجة نفسها موضع مناقشة.
وليس ببعيد في الزمن قيام الأجهزة الأمريكية الاستخباراتية والأكاديمية والإعلامية بتجنيد أعداد من الكتاب علي امتداد الساحة الأوروبية والعربية (وبالطبع الأمريكية) لتنفيذ مهام حرب الأفكار ضد الشيوعية من خلال منابر محدودة مثل الصحف والمجلات وروابط وإتحادات الأدباء والمثقفين . وإذا كانت هذه التجربة حدثت ف الستينات والسبعينات فإن الحرب الفكرية الجديدة التي أعلنها وزير الدفاع الأمريكي تواصل المهمة ذاتها وربما بنفس الأساليب ولكن ضد عدو مختلف هذه المرة الإسلام وليس الماركسية . وأسهل طريق لفهم أبعاد ومعني مفهوم"حرب الأفكار" يبدأ من ملاحظة المصدر الذي انطلق من هذا المفهوم وهو وزير الحرب والمؤسسة العسكرية . ذلك لأن السمة المميزة والجوهرية لحرب الأفكار هي تحويل الفكر والأفكار من ميدان الحرية والحركة العقلية والحوار والجدل والحجاج والتبلور عبر الصراع والعلاقة مع الواقع والمجتمع والتاريخ والتراث الثقافي والفكري والأدبي إلي مجرد أدوات صماء جامدة مسطحه محددة وموجهه الاستخدام في إطار عملية حربية سياسية . إن الأفكار تصبح هنا مجرد أدوات أشبه بطلقات الرصاص ورانات المدافع والصواريخ والقنابل ,والمفكرون أو المثقفون المتزعمون والكتب والصحف والمنابر الإعلامية تصبح مجرد ألآت لتوصيل تلك الطلقات الفكرية إلي أهدافها وتفجيرها فيها مثل المدافع والطائرات والبنادق والدبابات . وفي إطار حرب الأفكار لا تصبح المسألة قضية صحة أو خطأ الأفكار أو نضجها من عدم أو تناسقها في منظومة فلسفية أو تنافرها وتبعثرها بل تحدد المسألة في شجاعة تلك الأفكار في إصابة الأهداف المنشودة ودقة الوصول إليها وكفاءة تفجيرها وإصابتها ونسفها للأفكار .
إن تكتيك حرب الأفكار يقوم علي القضاء علي الأفكار ذاتها من حيث أنه لا يعود يتعامل مع الفكر كإنتاج لعمليات عقلية وتاريخية متفاعلة ومركبة ومتطورة وثرية ومتعددة الأبعاد والآثار بل كمجرد وسيلة نفعية موجهة صوب هدف حربي . إن حرب الأفكار تبتر كما اشرنا كل المعايير وسمات الفكر من الصحة والتناسق والثراء وإثارة النقاش ... إلخ . لكي تحل محلها تجنيد القشور أو ظاهرة فكرية تتحول إلى محض شعار أجوف لكنه يطلق من خلال أدوات الدعاية الإعلامية وبإلحاح وكثافة نيرانه ليصيب الأهداف المقصودة ، ولا عجب أن يخرج هذا المفهوم من رحم الفلسفة أو بالأصح الأيدلوجية الأمريكية النفعية لأنه يمثل ذروة تطورها في هدمها لكل المعايير (أولها معيار الصحة والخطأ ) في سبيل المبدأ الأعلى وهو الفائدة وتحقيق الغرض بأي وسيلة ، ويعبر وزير الدفاع الأمريكي عن هذا الهدف بقوله أنه " كسب القلوب والعقول " في عملية دعائية بحتة تحكمها اعتبارات الخداع والالتفاف والتمويه والتخفي وكلها عمليات عسكرية ) للوصول إلى هذه القلوب والعقول .
والواقع أن الحديث الصريح والمكشوف عن الحرب الأفكار يفسر الكثير مما يحدث في الوقت الراهن على الساحة العربية حيث تصدر فجأة صحف ومجلات من العدم وتنشأ محطات إذاعية وتليفزيونية فضائية وتفتح فجأة أحزاب وتظهر شخصيات تدعى الفكر والثقافة بل وتطرح من فراغ مذاهب فكرية معلبة وجاهزة للاستهلاك مثل الواجبات الأمريكية المعروفة .
ولعل أخرها كلن الطرح المفاجئ لما يسمى بالليبرالية والتي تتسم نشئ من واحد فقط وهو أنها غير ليبرالية أي أنها تتسع فعلاً لأي فصيل أخر في المنطقة لا سيما القوي الأصلية والكبرى .
إن كل هذه المظاهر التي أخذت تنتشر في الفترة الأخيرة ليست سوى نتاج حرب الأفكار وهي القوات المتحركة التي تطلق قنابل الأفكار بالمعنى الأمريكي الموجه ضد الإسلام .
والدليل الأكبر على هذا أنها تتسم في تحركاتها بالأساليب الحربية والتكتيكات العسكرية المعروفة في المفاجأة والخداع والتمويه وتركيز النيران الكثيفة على هدف معين ثم الانتقال إلى غيره بعد بعد " تدميره " . يحدث كل هذا تحت مسمى الأفكار لكن الهدف والسياق يظل في النهاية هو التكامل مع العمليات الحربية والسياسية والاقتصادية والمتعددة التي تقودها أمريكيا في المنطقة .


اقرأ ولا تمل..فالحديث شيق..

"حرب الأفكار" مقولة غربية قديمة أعاد انتاجها الأمريكيون، جاءت في سياق المواجهة مع قوى المناهضة في العالم الإسلامي، وذلك بعد أن أدرك الغربيون استحالة انتصارهم في ساحات المعارك العسكرية. إذ لعبت الأفكار دورًا كبيرًا في التجييش الحاصل من قبل الغرب في إطار الحرب على كل ما هو إسلامي أو ما عرف إعلاميا بـ "الحرب على الإرهاب"، إذ كانت "حرب الأفكار" ـ كما سماها المنظرون الغربيون ـ "من أجل كسب القلوب والعقول"، بمثابة الجناح الآخر المساند للحملات العسكرية على العالم الإسلامي، وذلك خلال حقب تاريخية عديدة، حتى أمتدت إلى ما يمكن أن نطلق عليه عصر الحرب على ما يسمى (الإرهاب). 

جاءت الدعوة لأهمية أن يدير الغرب حربا فكرية على العالم الإسلامي، على لسان أكثر من جهة وشخصية، وكان للأمريكيين الدور الأكبر فيها… وممن أطلق هذا المصطلح ووضع أسسه في بداية السبعينيات من القرن الماضي، القاضي الأمريكي (لويس باول) الذي كان يهدف من نشره وتفعيله، مواجهة الأيديولوجيات المناهضة للرأسمالية. ومن بين من نادى به (دنيس روس) المبعوث الأمريكي السابق للشرق الأوسط ، وبول وولفويتز، نائب وزير الدفاع وأحد مهندسي غزو العراق، وكوندوليزا رايس، وتوماس فريدمان، وتوني بلير، وجورج بوش وغيرهم الكثير.  

المنظرون الأمريكيون

يقول بول وولفويتز: "إن معركتنا هي معركة الأفكار ومعركة العقول، ولكي نكسب الحرب على الإرهاب لا بد من الانتصار في ساحة الحرب على الأفكار"، أما توني بلير فيقول: "إذا كنتم تريدون أن تنقلوا الحرب إلى أرض الأعداء، فعليكم أن تهزموا أفكارهم ودعايتهم"، وفي خطابه في أعقاب هجوم الـ 11 من سبتمبر، صرح جورج بوش، بالقول: "نحن نحارب في جبهات مختلفة عسكرية واقتصادية وسياسية وفكرية". 

وقد اضطلعت كونداليزا رايس بدورها في تحديد الملامح الرئيسية لتلك الحرب، وذلك عندما كانت مستشارة للأمن القومي الأمريكي؛ إذ قالت في كلمة ألقتها بمعهد السلام الأمريكي عام 2002م: "لا بد من اتباع أساليب الحرب الباردة نفسها ضد الشيوعية لمواجهة أفكار الكراهية والموت في الشرق الأوسط". ثم صرحت في مناسبة أُخرى: "إن المهمة الأساسية في حرب الأفكار، تتعلق بالترويج للقيم الأمريكية المتمثلة في الحرية والديمقراطية ونظام السوق الحر". 

في حين كان وزير الدفاع الأمريكي السابق (دونالد رامسفيلد) أول من أطلق شرارة هذه الحرب عام 2003م حينما دعا إلى شنها مؤسساً بذلك لحملةٍ صليبيةٍ فكرية، موازية للحملة الصليبية العسكرية، حيث قال: "نخوض حرب أفكار، مثلما نخوض حرباً عسكرية، ونؤمن إيماناً قوياً بأن أفكارنا لا مثيل لها"، ثم أردف: "إن تلك الحرب تستهدف تغيير المدارك، وإن من المحتم الفوز فيها وعدم الاعتماد على القوة العسكرية وحدها". 

وقد نصت الورقة الرئيسية لاستراتيجية الأمن القومي الأمريكي على أن أحد أهم أدوات أمريكا في نشر مبادئها في الشرق الأوسط هو "شن حرب أفكار" مع اللجوء للخيار العسكري عند الحاجة إليه. كما لم تهدأ مراكز الأبحاث ومعاهد التفكير التي يهيمن عليها اليمين المتطرف في إصدار التقارير والدراسات التي تصب كلها في كيفية إدارة تلك الحرب، وتحديد أهدافها والوسائل الخاصة بها. 

صراع العقائد واستهداف الثوابت

يعد الصراع على العقائد جوهر حرب الأفكار، ذلك لارتباط تلك الحرب بمعايير رضى الغرب عن المسلمين ومبادئهم وأفكارهم وأسلوب حياتهم، مع ضمان عدم معارضتهم لما يُطرح عليهم من قبله ثقافيا واجتماعيا واقتصاديا وأمنيا، يقول رامسفيلد: "نريد لشعوب الشرق الأوسط أن يكون إسلامها كإسلام الشعوب المسلمة في شرق أوروبا"، يقصد مسلمي البوسنة وألبانيا، الذين ذاب غالبيتهم في قاع الحياة الغربية، حتى صار الدين بالنسبة لأكثرهم مجرد انتماء تاريخي. فهي حرب لتغيير المرفوض وفق المعايير الغربية، وهو ما يحتم التطرق إلى مناطق تتعلق بجوهر الدين الإسلامي ذاته، مثل: كيفية فهم الإسلام، وتفسير القرآن والفـقه والتاريخ والتشريع، والأحوال الشـخصية، والعقيدة. فهي معركة الجانب الأكبر منها على الثوابت، تهدف إلى تغيير الإسلام في فهم واعتقاد متبعيه. ولا يُخفي عدد من المفكرين والكتاب الغربيين أن هذا بالفعل هو مفهومهم يقول (روبرت سبنسر) مدير موقع مراقبة الجهاد (jihad watch): "يجب على النهضة الإسلامية أو الإصلاح أن تكون إلغاء واضحاً للحرفية القرآنية".

وبمجرد وقوع أحداث 11 سبتمبر 2001 أنطلقت الأصوات الأمريكية، رسمية وغير رسمية، تتهم المملكة العربية السعودية بالوقوف وراء الإرهاب، وتزعم أن المناهج التعليمية السعودية تعلم كره اليهود والغرب، وكان التقرير الذي أعدته مؤسسة (راند) من أبرز خطابات الاتهام الموجهة للسعودية حيث وصف الدولة التي تطبق الشريعة الإسلامية رسميا وتحتضن الحرمين الشريفين بأنها "دولة عدو تدعم الإرهاب" وأنه لا عدول عن هذا الوصف إلا بتغيير المناهج التعليمية المستمدة من الإسلام هناك. 

وفي عام 2006 نشرت مجلة "يو إس نيوز" الأمريكية تقريرًا تحت عنوان "قلوب وعقول ودولارات"، جاء فيه أن "أمريكا لها مصالح متصلة بأمنها القومي ليس فيما يحدث داخل العالم الإسلامي وإنما داخل الإسلام ذاته كدين"، وهو ما يعني أن التوجه سيكون مباشرة صوب الإسلام نفسه باعتباره ساحة المواجهة. وذلك بهدف وضعه على أسس جديدة أو بمعنى آخر "تحديث الإسلام" من أجل تقديم خطاب مقبول ـ وفق المعايير الغربية ـ  يركز على المشترك بين الإسلام وبين الغرب؛ خطاب يخلو من أفكار الجهاد والقتال والولاء والبراء، ويخلو من العداء للكيان الصهيوني. يقول (فوكوياما): "لا أرى هناك سبباً يمنع من وجود شكل حديث للإسلام، فالتوفيق ـ برأيه ـ ممكن بين الإسلام كدين وبين الحداثة". 

تحالف المعتدلين في العالم الإسلامي

أحد وسائل الغرب في هذه الحرب هي دعم التيارات المعتدلة التي بينها وبين العالم الغربي قيم مشتركة، وقد وضع تقرير (راند) المعايير التي تحدد الفرق بين المعتدلين والمتطرفين في العالم الإسلامي، وكانت أهم معايير الاعتدال في نظر التقرير: "القبول بالديمقراطية" الغربية و"المصادر غير المتعصبة في تشريع القوانين"، بما يعني إلغــاء مرجعــية الشــريعة، و"نبذ العنف" أي التخلي عن الجهاد والمقاومة، و"احترام حقوق النساء والأقليات" وهو ما يستدعي إحلال المفاهيم الغربية محل الإسلامية فيما يتعلق بالنساء وغير المسلمين.

التـيارات التي سوف يستهدفها الدعم في العالم الإسلامي هي في حقيقتها تيارات مستنسخة من الغرب وجدت لتعمل على إيجاد إسلام متوافق مع القيم الغربية تكون مرجعيته الواقع المتغير وضغوطاته. ففي إطار دعمه لحرب الأفكار، طالب (توماس فريدمان) بأن تكثف أمريكا سياسة تغيير الأفكار بين شعوب الشرق الأوسط ، واقترح عليها أن تمنح خمسين ألف تأشيرة دراسية لطلاب عرب للقدوم إليها، ليكونوا هدفاً للتأثير الفكري المباشر!!. وفي عام 2004 أصدر المفكر الفرنسي جيل كبيل كتابا بعنوان "فتنة الحرب في قلب الإسلام"، اعتبر فيه أن العالم الإسلامي يعاني ما سماه "فتنة الإسلامية" وأن مسلمي أوروبا مصابون بهذه العدوى، وأنه لا خلاص من "فتنة الإسلامية" إلا عن طريق مسلمين جدد تربوا في أحضان الثقافة الأوروبية.

ومن الجدير بالاستغراب هنا التشكك الذي يبديه بعض المثقفين الغربيين في من يسمونهم المعتدلين، ففي مقال له بعنوان «كيف نحدد المسلمين المعتدلين؟» نشرته صحيفة (نيويورك صن)، يقول (دانيال بايبس) وهو واحد من أبرز الناقمين على الإسلام: "هـناك المزيـد مـن المعتـدلين المزيـفين الذيـن يصـعب الكشف عـن تطـرفهم، حتـى وإن كان المراقب هو مثلي ويكرس الكثير من الوقت والانتباه إلى هذه القضية". ويقدم بايبس توضيحاً أكثر لمراده، حيث يقول: "الإسلامويون يعون الحاجة إلى المسـلمين المعـتدلين وهـم يتـعلمون كيـف يتظاهرون بالاعتدال، ولا شك أن هذا التمويه سيتحسن مع الوقت".

وكان تقرير (راند) السابق ذكره قد صدر عام 2004 تحت عنوان (الإسلام المدني الديموقراطي، الشركاء والموارد والإستراتيجيات)، تحدث عن شركاء أمريـكا من "الإسلاميين الليبراليين" في فهـم الإسلام العصري أو الحداثي، وفي مقدمة التقرير رأت (شيريل برنارد) ـ وهي زوجة زلماي خليل زاده ـ أنه لا بد من التدخل لضبط أوضاع العالم الإسلامي لصالح التماهي مع الديموقراطية الغربية والتناسق مـع بقـية المنظـومة أي بناء إسلامي علماني حداثي، ومن ثم فمجال العمل هو "علمنة الإسلام" نفسه عبر إعادة تشكيله من جديد وفق المصالح والقيم الأمريكية والغربية. 

دور الدولار في حرب الأفكار

والوصول إلى ذلك لا يكون إلا عبر تحركات تكتيكية يكون (الدولار) فيها هو الوقود المحرك، وهذا ما ذهب إليه تقرير راند (قلوب وعقول ودولارات) الذي نص على أهمية مزاحمة "العدو" على عقول الناس وقلوبهم، عن طريق تسخير الدولار، في تغيير الأفكار، باتجاه العلمنة والأمركة واللبرلة. ولذلك دارت الرحى على أكثر من صعيد وبوسائل متعددة، فجرى توظيف علماء، وأجهزة مخابرات، ومراكز أبحاث، إلى جانب وسائل إعلام مقروءة ومسموعة. وفي إطار (حرب الأفكار) كان مدير الاتصالات في البيت الأبيض (تاكر إسكيو) قد وضع خطة نشر المفاهيم والقيم الأمريكية، كُللت وقتها بتأسيس قناة (الحرة) الأمريكية وراديو (سوا) من أجل مخاطبة المسلمين بألسنةٍ أمريكية ناطقة بالعربية. وقد قال (تاكر) عند تأسيسه لهذه الوسائل الحربية الفكرية: (إننا نملك المال، ونملك الخبرة، ونملك الأفكار، ولن يستطيع أحد أن يقف أمامنا). 

لكن وبالرغم من هذا التوظيف يبدو أن الحرب الغربية على الأفكار تجد تعثرًا كبيرًا جعل بعض قادتهم يقر بذلك، ففي عام 2006 اعترف رامسفيلد نفسه ـ وهو مُشعل حرب الأفكار ـ بأن أمريكا تخسر حربها الدعائية والفكرية ضد من وصفهم (المتشددين) الإسلاميين، مؤكدا على أهمية: "إيجاد وسائل أخرى بديلة لكسب قلوب وعقول الناس في العالم الإسلامي، حيث نجح المتشددون في تسميم الأفكار عن أمريكا"، إلا أن هذا لا يعني إطلاقا أن الغرب يتراجع عن حربه الفكرية، لا بل على العكس التفكير لا ينتهي لديه أبدا في البحث عن وسائل أنجع في تحقيق المقصود. 

حرب طويلة الأمد

ففي أدبياته يتحدث الغرب كثيرًا عن "الحرب طويلة المدى" مع الإسلاميين، كان آخر مما صدر في هذا الشأن تقرير مؤسسة (راند) 2009 الذي جاء تحت عنوان (استكشاف مستقبل الحرب طويلة المدى: الدوافع والاهتمامات والدلالات) وهو يرى أن أمريكا باتت متورطة في حرب ذات مدى بعيد، يعتبرها البعض صراعا تاريخيا ضد أعداء الولايات المتحدة الساعين إلى توحيد العالم الإسلامي لإيجاد أمة إسلامية قادرة على أن تضع حدًّا لسيادة وزعامة الغرب. وفي تقرير دوري تصدره وزارة الدفاع الأمريكية كل أربع سنوات، رأى (البنتاجون) أن الحرب ضد الإرهاب ـ بشِقَّيْها الفكري والعسكري ـ يمكن أن تستمر لثلاثين عامًا أخرى، لأنها تمثل المرتكز الأكبر في استراتيجية الأمن القومي الأمريكي لسنوات عديدة قادمة، ويذهب التقرير إلى أن "العالم كله هو ساحة تلك الحرب، وليس بلداً واحداً، أو قارةً بعينها".

وهو ما يدركه الإسلاميون ـ بكونهم مستهدف رئيسي من حرب الأفكار ـ جيدا، ومن ثم تأكد أدبياتهم دوما وانتاجهم الفكري على أن لا سبيل أمامهم إلا استمرار المجابهة أمام القوى الغربية، سواء كانت (عسكرية، أو دعوية، أو فكرية، أو اقتصادية) حتى يرفع الغرب يده عن العالم الإسلامي، فتُحرر البلاد والعباد، وتُسترجع الحقوق، وتستمر الدعوة الإسلامية في طريقها دون أن يعوقها عائق. في مقال له يتحدث أحد الإسلاميين المصريين وكان قد أمضى جزء من حياته في دول أوروبا، قائلا: "المطلوب منا في بلاد الغرب - كما في بلاد الإسلام-: تحصين الناشئة بالتركيز على العقيدة التي يراد مسخها اليوم تحت دعاوى التجديد, لأننا بإزاء حرب عالمية ممنهجة، ومخططة ضد الإسلام؛ فينبغي الحذر من محاولات تمييع عقيدة الولاء والبراء، أو التهاون في تتبع الشبهات وأهلها".

ومن ثم، فليس هناك دليلا على بشائر توافق تلوح في الأفق بين الطرفين، بل على العكس الشواهد كثيرة على استمرار حالة التجييش والاستعداء، بل وربما تتجه هذه الحالة إلى التصاعد خاصة في ظل ممارسات الاستفزاز التي تصدر عن الغرب من قبيل (الرسومات المسيئة، قضية مآذن سويسرا، الحرب على الحجاب ومطاردة المنتقبات، انتشار ثقافة كراهية المسلمين في الغرب والاعتداء عليهم) فقد أصبح الكثير من زعماء اليمين المتطرف الأوروبي اليوم يستعملون مصطلح (معركة أوروبا) للإشارة لوقوفهم في مواجهة تزايد أعداد المسلمين ومساجدهم هناك، ويكفي أن نلقي نظرة صغيرة على أدبيات حركة (أوقفوا الأسلمة)، التي برزت بعد أحداث الحادي عشر من سبتمبر في العديد من البلدان الأوروبية لكي نتعرف على كم الكراهية التي يجري تسويقها، حيث يراهن دعاة الكراهية على تجييش العواطف تحت دعاوى عديدة.

فالجهود في إطار تحسين العلاقة أو على الأقل تلطيفها تساوي لا شيء، حتى الآن، إن كان ثمة جهود تستحق أن تُذكر، ففي كتابه (صراع الحضارات) حاول صموئيل هنتجتون أن يثبت انه لا يمكن خلق أرضية مشتركة تمهد الطريق أمام حوار الحضارات أو ايجاد تواصل ايجابي وبناء بين الأمم والشرائع المختلفة حيث يقول: "إن الصراع على خطوط الصدع بين الحضارتين الغربية والإسلامية قد بدأ منذ أكثر من ألف وثلاثمائة عام، وعلى مدى القرون كان الاحتكاك المسلح بين الغرب والإسلام، ولم يهدأ أبداً، ومن غير المتوقع أن يؤول ذلك التفاعل إلى الزوال بل يمكن أن يصبح أكثر ضراوة .. إن الإسلام يمتلك حدوداً دموية"، هكذا يزعم. وقد نص تقرير لجنة التحقيق في أحداث الحادي عشر من سبتمبر 2001م على ذلك التوجه، حيث جاء فيه: "إن العدو الرئيسي لأمريكا هو تيار إسلامي راديكالي متطرف، تعود مرجعيته إلى أفكار ابن تيمية وسيد قطب… ولا يوجد مجال للتصالح مع هذا التيار، ولا بد من عزله وتصفيته تماماً، لكن لا بد أولاً من منازلته في ميدان حرب الأفكار من أجل كسب الغالبية المحايدة التي يمكن أن تتحول إلى متعاطفة معه".



أنا لا أطالبك أخى الكريم بأن تصدق كل ما تقرأ..فربما تراودك نفسك أن هذا مجرد كلام..كلام مثلة مثل أى كلام كتب وسيكتب..أنا أطالبك بأن تعمل منطقك وشعورك الداخلى الذى ستعلن عنه هويتك فور قراءتها للمكتوب والمقتبس....
اقرأ يا محمد..وليقرأ الجميع عن حرب الأفكار الحقيقية..فداخل هذه المقالات ذكرت الأقاويل الواقعية والتى قيلت حقيقة من أفواه حكام الغرب وحكوماته..اقرأوا لتعرفوا حقيقة تفكيرهم تجاهنا..وحتى لا أكون أنا الملائكية التى تعانى من نقص المعرفة والموصوفة بالتوحش..اقرأوا لتعرفوا من هم المتوحشون الحقيقيون ..

----------


## قلب مصر

ازيك يا ندى عاملة ايه  :f: 

عندي كلام كتير بس على رواقة كدة إن شاء الله  :: 

بس شوفت المقطع دا ولقيته بيقول كتير 
شوفي كدة وقوليلي رأيك  ايه ....

http://www.facebook.com/video/video....omments&ref=mf

----------


## اليمامة

> ازيك يا ندى عاملة ايه 
> 
> عندي كلام كتير بس على رواقة كدة إن شاء الله 
> 
> بس شوفت المقطع دا ولقيته بيقول كتير 
> شوفي كدة وقوليلي رأيك  ايه ....
> 
> http://www.facebook.com/video/video....omments&ref=mf


 


*
أختى الغالية أم يوسف 
تحيات بعطر الياسمين..أحملها إليك...وبعد..
تشرفت حقاً وصدقاً بوجودك فى هذا الموضوع الخطير..
والحقيقة أننى لم أصدق نفسى إذ صعقت عند رؤيتى لهذا الفيديو هذا لأنه بحذافيره وشى بكل ما لدى..وهأنذا أحضرته هنا حتى يراه الجميع..فشكراً لك..

وصعقت لأنه لا يزال هناك إناس فعلاً ترى ما أؤمن به وتؤمنى به وغيرنا ممن يؤمنون..لازال هناك بشر فى هذا العالم رحماء وعادلين ..
لست وحدى من ترى..لست وحدى العاطفية !!!!!
لست وحدى الملائكية التى تعانى من نقص المعرفة !!!!!
حيث يبدو أن هناك بشر مثلى يعانون من نفس الداء العضال !!
الفيديو صوّر كل أفكارى..كل ما صرخت به هنا..كل ما استهجن غالباً..وتم احتسابه على أنه أصداء عاطفة فارغة أو حالة..مجرد حالة مبالغة شديدة ..

هذا هو بالضبط يا أم يوسف ما يجب أن نؤمن به ونلتزم  ...
هكذا كان إحساسى الكامل عندما قررت أن أكتب فى هذا الموضوع
عن هؤلاء المتحضرون والمتمدنون..المسالمون الطيبون..
زعماء المؤامرة العالمية..زعماء حرب الأفكار المسمومة التى يروجوها فينا ...وللأسف لا ننتبه لحياكتها لطبائعنا المسالمة أولأننا لا نقوم بإعمال وعينا الذى يغفل أحيانا..
هؤلاء من محترفى القتل البطىء والسريع وبشعوبهم الباردة..أرضا وبحرا وجوا وفضاء وداخل بيوتنا نفسها من خلال الشاشات الزجاجية المخترقة والعملاء..بكل الطرق والوسائل لا يتورعون عن الإبادة بدم بارد لأنهم فى الأصل مثل الجليد..بارديين ..قلوبهم لا تحوى ذرة إيمان واحدة ولا أدنى إحساس بالرحمة وحرارة العاطفة..فالله غير موجود يا عزيزتى..

لابد وأن نكون جميعاً لدينا الوعى الكامل بما يفعلوه وبما يحاولون تمريره من خلال صحصحة طويتنا السليمة ورؤيتنا للأمور من جانب توعوى لا جانب تنويمى..من جانب ساذج ..هو سبب كل أزمتنا.
هى نفس الأزمة يا قلب..هى كلها نفس الأزمة صدقينى..ما استجد فينا حتى بدا وكأنه طبعنا ولم نكن أبداً كذلك..

أنفسنا..استسلامنا ..وقبولنا للإغراءات لأننا لا ندرك قيمتنا الذاتية والهوية ..قيمة كل واحد فينا..والأكثر أهمية لا نقيّم تاريخنا كما ينبغى أن نقيمه وأن نقيسه ..ونتخيل أنه لاشىء لمجرد أننا أصحابه ..ولا نفهم حكمة التاريخ ولا اجترار الماضى وقت اللزوم.. وأن التاريخ لا يكذب ويعيد نفسه غالباً..يستهوينا التاريخ المحفوظ لا المحسوس..لا الذى يثير فينا الشعور بالكرامة والقوة..

نحن لا نشعر غالباً إلا بأنفسنا..أنفسنا بالمعنى الفردى..بشىء من الأنانية أصبحت تنطوى على تصرفاتنا..حتى على المستوى الوطنى لم نعد نكترث ..ولا ننتبه ونترك ما يحاك يحاك ونفضل الإبتعاد بحجة أنها " بايظة بايظة "..لا يمكن أن يكون هذا هو حالنا..لايمكن أن تكون هذه إيجابية المقصودة..ولا يمكن أبداً أن نصلح ما حولنا ومن حالنا إن لم نصلح ذات أنفسنا أولا وكففنا عن الأنانية وسماع الصوت الفردى !!

أما على المستوى العالمى فماذا تتوقعين فينا طالما كنا على المستوى الوطنى هكذا..ميتين..؟
أن نشعر بالأم الثكلى فى فلسطين..!!!
أن نشعر بهجير البرد الذى يشعر به الطفل الملقى فى الشارع فى العراق  !!
..أن نشعر بلبنان الذى تهدم واشتعل رمادا..!!!
 بأفغانستان والجثث على قوارع الطرق..!!!

كيف نشعر بذلك ونحن نتغنى بحالتنا تحت المكيفات ونجد الخبز الذى لا يجده غيرنا ..ومع ذلك لا يعجبنا حالنا !!!
ونحن أفضل حالنا وبلادنا ستظل بخير والمجتمع المصرى لازال دافىء ومترابط برغم الغمة..
كيف نشعر بهم إذا كنا فقدنا الحس الوطنى واستغرقنا فى أنانا المرتفعة..!!
هل يكفى أن نموت وتشتعل فينا الحروب كى ننمى فينا الشعور بالقومية والإنتماء العربى وقبل كل ذلك ..كوننا مسلمون !!!
هل يكفى أن نشعر بالفجيعة واليتم والثكل والظلم البين كى نمتلك قلباً رحيم !!!
هل تكفينا التجربة..!!
...

ربما لى عودة من جديد يا عزيزتى..
فلا زلت أشعر بالكثير..
تحياتى لك وتقديرى الدائمين ولاشك أننى سأنتظرك..
*

----------


## اليمامة

> ازيك يا ندى عاملة ايه 
> 
> عندي كلام كتير بس على رواقة كدة إن شاء الله 
> 
> بس شوفت المقطع دا ولقيته بيقول كتير 
> شوفي كدة وقوليلي رأيك  ايه ....
> 
> http://www.facebook.com/video/video....omments&ref=mf



 


*
أختى الغالية أم يوسف 
تحيات بعطر الياسمين..أحملها إليك...وبعد..
تشرفت حقاً وصدقاً بوجودك فى هذا الموضوع الخطير..
والحقيقة أننى لم أصدق نفسى إذ صعقت عند رؤيتى لهذا الفيديو هذا لأنه بحذافيره وشى بكل ما لدى..وهأنذا أحضرته هنا حتى يراه الجميع..فشكراً لك..

وصعقت لأنه لا يزال هناك إناس فعلاً ترى ما أؤمن به وتؤمنى به وغيرنا ممن يؤمنون..لازال هناك بشر فى هذا العالم رحماء وعادلين ..
لست وحدى من ترى..لست وحدى العاطفية !!!!!
لست وحدى الملائكية التى تعانى من نقص المعرفة !!!!!
حيث يبدو أن هناك بشر مثلى يعانون من نفس الداء العضال !!
الفيديو صوّر كل أفكارى..كل ما صرخت به هنا..كل ما استهجن غالباً..وتم احتسابه على أنه أصداء عاطفة فارغة أو حالة..مجرد حالة مبالغة شديدة ..

هذا هو بالضبط يا أم يوسف ما يجب أن نؤمن به ونلتزم  ...
هكذا كان إحساسى الكامل عندما قررت أن أكتب فى هذا الموضوع
عن هؤلاء المتحضرين والمتمدنين..المسالمين الطيبين..
زعماء المؤامرة العالمية..زعماء حرب الأفكار المسمومة التى يروجوها فينا ...وللأسف لا ننتبه لحياكتها لطبائعنا المسالمة أولأننا لا نقوم بإعمال وعينا الذى يغفل أحيانا..
هؤلاء من محترفى القتل البطىء والسريع وبشعوبهم الباردة..أرضا وبحرا وجوا وفضاء وداخل بيوتنا نفسها من خلال الشاشات الزجاجية المخترقة والعملاء..بكل الطرق والوسائل لا يتورعون عن الإبادة بدم بارد لأنهم فى الأصل مثل الجليد..بارديين ..قلوبهم لا تحوى ذرة إيمان واحدة ولا أدنى إحساس بالرحمة وحرارة العاطفة..فالله غير موجود يا عزيزتى..

لابد وأن نكون جميعاً لدينا الوعى الكامل بما يفعلوه وبما يحاولون تمريره من خلال صحصحة طويتنا السليمة ورؤيتنا للأمور من جانب توعوى لا جانب تنويمى..من جانب ساذج ..هو سبب كل أزمتنا.
هى نفس الأزمة يا قلب..هى كلها نفس الأزمة صدقينى..ما استجد فينا حتى بدا وكأنه طبعنا ولم نكن أبداً كذلك..

أنفسنا..استسلامنا ..وقبولنا للإغراءات لأننا لا ندرك قيمتنا الذاتية والهوية ..قيمة كل واحد فينا..والأكثر أهمية لا نقيّم تاريخنا كما ينبغى أن نقيمه وأن نقيسه ..ونتخيل أنه لاشىء لمجرد أننا أصحابه ..ولا نفهم حكمة التاريخ ولا اجترار الماضى وقت اللزوم.. وأن التاريخ لا يكذب ويعيد نفسه غالباً..يستهوينا التاريخ المحفوظ لا المحسوس..لا الذى يثير فينا الشعور بالكرامة والقوة..

نحن لا نشعر غالباً إلا بأنفسنا..أنفسنا بالمعنى الفردى..بشىء من الأنانية أصبحت تنطوى على تصرفاتنا..حتى على المستوى الوطنى لم نعد نكترث ..ولا ننتبه ونترك ما يحاك يحاك ونفضل الإبتعاد بحجة أنها " بايظة بايظة "..لا يمكن أن يكون هذا هو حالنا..لايمكن أن تكون هذه إيجابية المقصودة..ولا يمكن أبداً أن نصلح ما حولنا ومن حالنا إن لم نصلح ذات أنفسنا أولا وكففنا عن الأنانية وسماع الصوت الفردى !!

أما على المستوى العالمى فماذا تتوقعين فينا طالما كنا على المستوى الوطنى هكذا..ميتين..؟
أن نشعر بالأم الثكلى فى فلسطين..!!!
أن نشعر بهجير البرد الذى يشعر به الطفل الملقى فى الشارع فى العراق  !!
..أن نشعر بلبنان الذى تهدم واشتعل رمادا..!!!
 بأفغانستان والجثث على قوارع الطرق..!!!

كيف نشعر بذلك ونحن نتغنى بحالتنا تحت المكيفات ونجد الخبز الذى لا يجده غيرنا ..ومع ذلك لا يعجبنا حالنا !!!
ونحن أفضل حالنا وبلادنا ستظل بخير والمجتمع المصرى لازال دافىء ومترابط برغم الغمة..
كيف نشعر بهم إذا كنا فقدنا الحس الوطنى واستغرقنا فى أنانا المرتفعة..!!
هل يكفى أن نموت وتشتعل فينا الحروب كى ننمى فينا الشعور بالقومية والإنتماء العربى وقبل كل ذلك ..كوننا مسلمون !!!
هل يكفى أن نشعر بالفجيعة واليتم والثكل والظلم البين كى نمتلك قلباً رحيم !!!
هل تكفينا التجربة..!!
...

ربما لى عودة من جديد يا عزيزتى..
فلا زلت أشعر بالكثير..
تحياتى لك وتقديرى الدائمين ولاشك أننى سأنتظرك..
*

----------


## اليمامة

إخوانى الأعزاء
أهلا بكم
هناك موضوعين فى قاعة السياسة..كانا مما إسترعا إنتباهى جدا..وجاء هذا الإنتباه حاداً هكذا لأننى سعدت أيما سعادة حينما وجدت بهما مداخلات من إخوة وأساتذة أفاضل ..مداخلات من الوعى لأن أشجتنى بالفعل وأشعرتنى أننا لازلنا بخير وان وعيينا لايزال على درجة عالية من التبين والتيقن مما يحاك حولنا من مؤامرات حتى ولو سراً وبخبث..
الموضوع الأول هذا أنشطة تنظيم القاعدة تثير الكثير من علامات الإستفهام
ولأننى لم أشأ أن أشوه هذا الموضوع بمثل هذا المقال الجائر وهذه الأفكار المغالطة فضلت ألا أقتبسه هنا وخاصة أننى سوف أقتبس كل الردود التى أسرتنى وملئتنى بالنشوة..وبالطبع لم يكن من المنطقى أن أعيد رص هذا المقال  الرخيص  بجوار هذه الردود الشريفة..
وإليكم..

الأخ الفاضل إيهاب أحمد  :f2: 




> اتمنى من كل قلبى ان تكون جميع صناديق التبرعات بالمساجد والجمعيات الخيرية موجهه نحو دعم المجاهدين فى كل مكان بالعالم الاسلامى
> شكرا على هة المقالة اسعدتنى فها امل كبير فى قرب رحيلكم انها صرخة استغاثه ترسلها قوات الاحتلال لا تظهر الا مدى معاناتها امام ابطال المقاومه كالتاجر المفلس الى يبحث عن قشه تنقده ولو كان مقاله فى منتدى
> زدتم غما على غم


عم شندى  :f2: 




> الان ادركت لماذا ارتديت ثوب الداعية الاسلامى
> سؤال ماحكم التبرع الى حركة حماس ؟
> و ما كفارة من اذنب و تبرع الى حركة حماس و هل يغفر له اذا تاب و اناب و تبرع للاسرائيليين و اصبح عميلا لكم
> و بالنسبة لحاجة المسلمين الا يحتاجون الى حكام و طنيون ياتون بانتخابات حقيقية و ليست مزورة بدلا من عملاء كم


الأستاذ القدير فيشاوى والذى أحسبه علامة فى هذا المنتدى  :f2: 




> كلما قرأت مقال من تلك المقالات التي يتشح فيها الأمريكان - بغض النظر عن أصولهم العرقية - ثوب علماء الدين, ينصحون الأمة ويعظونها, ويبينون لها الخير من الشر - حسب ما يرون هم - ويصنفون الناس أحزاباً وفرقاً, ومن منهم على تقوى وإيمان ومن منهم على جهل وكفر وعصيان, فكلما قابلتني هذه الصورة (الكوميدية) المضحكة, ترحمت على أمير الشعراء أحمد شوقي حين يقول:
> 
> 
> بَرَزَ الثَعلَبُ يَوماً***** في شِعارِ الواعِظينا
> فَمَشى في الأَرضِ يَهذي***** وَيَسُبُّ الماكِرينا
> وَيَقولُ الحَمدُ لِلــــــــــــهِ إِلَهِ العالَمينا
> يا عِبادَ اللَهِ توبوا***** فَهوَ كَهفُ التائِبينا
> وَاِزهَدوا في الطَيرِ إِنَّ الـــــعَيشَ عَيشُ الزاهِدينا
> وَاطلُبوا الديكَ يُؤَذِّن***** لِصَلاةِ الصُبحِ فينا
> ...


الأستاذ العزيز فاضل  :f2: 




> ضحكت كثيرا عندما قرأت تلك الجملة .. الغاية تبرر الوسيلة 
> 
> هل يمكنك يا ممثلة القيادة المركزية الأمريكية أن تقولي لنفسك (و ليس لنا فنحن نعرف) هل أنتم تؤمنون بنفس المبدأ أم لا _الغاية تبرر الوسيلة؟
> 
> و لو كنتم تؤمنون به فلماذا يكون حلالا لكم و حراما على غيركم ؟
> 
> القاعدة (لو كانت موجودة فعلا و لو كانت بحجم الشر الذي تصورونه) اشرف منكم حيث أنهم يعلنون عن غاياتهم  و وسائلهم .. أما أنتم فإذا بليتم فاستتروا .. لو كنتم تفهمون العربية


الوالد العزيز سيد جعيتم  :f2: 




> 


وكما ترون..ردود تثلج الصدر بكل ما تحمله من بصيرة ووعى..

ومن موضوع آخر تحت عنوان الجهل الذى يقتل قاعدة وأمثالها ومعاداتهم للعلم

فضلت أن آتى بالنص لتشهدوا على الوقاحة الأمريكية حيث استفزنى الموضوع بالكامل..ووجدتنى أضحك بتهكم ..لم يعد غيركم ليتحدث فى أمور ديننا ويفسره لنا..وعجبى..!!!!!





> يقال أن رجلا كان يعيش في الغابة وكان يرافقه دب. وكانت العلاقة بين الإثنين جيدة، حيث رافق الدب الرجل في حله وترحاله موفرا له الحماية التي كان الأخير في حاجة إليها. وفي أحد الأيام، غط الرجل في سبات عميق ثم حطت نحلة على وجه الرجل. وعندما رأى الدب النحلة، خشي من أنها ستوقظ صديقه من نومه. أمسك الدب صخرة كبيرة ورمى بها على رأس الرجل لإنقاذ صديقه، وبدلا من قتل النحلة، قتل صديقه.
> 
> لماذا قتل الدب صديقه على الرغم من حسن نيته؟ السبب بسيط، ألا وهو الجهل.
> 
> أليس هذا هو الحال مع تنظيم القاعدة، التي تدعي أنها تسعى إلى حماية المسلمين في الوقت الذي تقتل فيه القاعدة عددا لايعد ولا يحصى من المسلمين الأبرياء في الأسواق والشوارع والمقاهي  وحتى في أماكن العبادة؟
> القاعدة نصبت نفسها كسلطة دينية مطلقة تكفر من تشاء وتزكي من تشاء من المسلمين، ومن لم ترض عليه فمصيره إما القتل أوالتعذيب الشنيع.
> ألم ترتكب القاعدة أفظع الجرائم ضد الأبرياء من المسلمين وغير المسلمين في كل مكان باسم الإسلام، وقدمت بذلك للعالم صورة قاتمة وسلبية عن الدين الإسلامي العظيم؟
> 
> 
> ...


أما عن الردود المجابهة فكانت كالعادة رائعة وخاصة رد الأستاذ الرائع عاطف هلال..
وبالترتيب كانت كذلك..

الأستاذ فيشاوى  :f2: 




> سواء اتفقنا أو اختلفنا مع القاعدة فلن يصل عدد من تسببت القاعدة في قتلهم -صدقاً أو كذباً - بعدد من قتلتهم أو تسببت في قتلهم قوات الإحتلال الأمريكية من العراقيين فقط, فما بالك بالأفغان.



الأخ الفاضل إيهاب أحمد :f2: 




> مقال رخيص وقديم وغفر الله للمجاهد الافغانى الى قتل سته من جنودكم فى افغانستان واسكنه فسيح جناته يوم عيدنا هو يوم رحيلكم وسترحلون شئتمك ام ابيتم على اقدامكم او فى تواتبيت حتى اخر جندى وعميل


القدير..الأستاذ عاطف هلال  :f2: 




> جاءت القيادة المركزية الأمريكية من وراء البحار بأساطيلها وحاملات طائراتها لتعظ المسلمين بصحيح دينهم .. !!
> ولم أسمع من قبل أن واعظا منتسبا لأى دين أسقط أولا على الناس الآمنين من غير العسكريين قنابله الذكية والغبية من طائراته الفانتوم أو من بوارجه البعيدة .. لكى ينزل بعد ذلك بالبراشوت على ماتبقى منهم من الجرحى والساخطين لكى يعظهم كرجل دين بعظات الخير والعدل وتجنب الظلم والبعد عن الجهل .. !!
> يقول الفيلسوف الدانمركى كيركجورد (1813-1855) : إننى أتحدث إلى نفسى .. على نقيض غيرى من الوعاظ . وياليتهم يتحدثون إلى أنفسهم ، فقد يرجعون عن ضلالهم وتضليلهم .
> 
> الأمريكان أصبحوا للأسف عبيدا لمبدأ اعتنقوه جهلا بعد الحرب العالمية الثانية وهو ضرورة الهيمنة على النظام العالمى ماليا واقتصاديا وعسكريا ، وقد أثر داروين كثيرا فى ثقافتهم وعقيدتهم حين تبنوا مقولته عن حيوانات العصور القديمة بأن البقاء للأصلح أو للأقوى ، فظنوا أنهم هم الأصلح وهم الأقوى عن طريق امتلاكهم لأسلحة الدمار الشامل ولقوة شيطان الخراب الغاشمة .. ففقد الأمريكان بذلك حريتهم وأمنهم من حيث لايدرون .. ويقول الفيلسوف فرانسيس بيكون (1561-1626) :
> 
> 
> “ It is a strange desire to seek power and to loose liberty”


وأخيراً عم شندى




> الشيخة صفاء مفتى القيادة المركزية الامريكية
> 
> ادعوكى الى العودة للاسلام الصحيح و عدم مساندة الكفار الضالين عارفة مين الضالين اللى نذكرهم سبع عشر مرة كل يوم على الاقل
> 
> من يومين دعوت دعوة وتقبل منى و سمعت ان رجلا يرتدى ملابس شرطة قتل منكم ستة جنود
> ادعوكى للدعوة عليهم كما دعوت
> سلام ياشيخة صفاء


تحية خاصة لكم أيها الأعزاء..وكما أنا أشعر بالفخر لأننى أنتمى لأمة تربت فيها هذه العقول التى تعى الحق..والخير..
وللأمام دائما وأبداً إن شاء الله
 :f2:

----------


## الأزهري المصري

*شكرا لكم على هذا الموضوع الطيب

لجنة تحكيم حورس 2010*

----------


## اليمامة

> *شكرا لكم على هذا الموضوع الطيب
> 
> لجنة تحكيم حورس 2010*


أشكر لكم وجودكم الطيب
وبالتوفيق
 :f2:

----------


## قلب مصر

:f: مع خالص الشكر والتقدير :f:

----------


## boukybouky

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 



الف مبروك يا ندى حورس 2010 الذهبي

ويا رب يسعدك وفي نجاح على طول ان شاء الله

في رعاية الله،،،

----------


## a_leader

*بصراحة المركز الاول و الذهبية شوية على الموضوع الروعة ده

الف الف مبروك يا ندى

*

----------


## أحمد ناصر

1000 مبروك يا ندى
أنا فرحان جدا إنك حصلت على الوسام الذهبى لقاعة المناقشات
هو فوز عزيز جدا على قلبى
وتتويج لمجهوداتك الجميلة والعظيمة
1000 مبروك يا فنانة
ووقانا الله من الإرهاب وشره المستطير

----------


## د. أمل

نــــــــدى حبيبتـــــى  ..

     ألف مبروك يا نـــــــدى .. على الموضوع الجميل ..
  تقوليش يا بنتى كان قلبك حاسس ..
 فعلًا موضوع يستاهل ماسية حورس مش ذهبيته ..

----------


## وجدى محمود

الف مبرك ياندى

ويارب السنه الجيه تكون أحسن وأحسن

بس ماتنسيش أخوكى فى العزايم

----------


## فراشة

*ألف ألف مبروك ندى

أنتِ رائعه ومتميزه وتستحقي كل التقدير

تهنئتي القلبية

كل سنه وانتِ طيبه*

----------


## سمر محمد عادل

الف مبروك الذهبية
انت تستحقى كلى التقدير

----------


## محمد حسيـــن

ذهبيه مستحقه ياندي 
لموضوع قيم ومحترم 
يستحق بالتاكيد كل الثناء والمدح 

دائم الشكر 
وخالص التقدير والتوفيق

----------


## سيد جعيتم

*مبروك يا يمامة السلام
أتمنى لك الفوز دائماً
أشكرك ودمت بخير*

----------


## أشرف المجاهد

*



  أختى الطيبة ندى  

ما شاء الله تسلم الأيادى الطيبة والمتميزة دائما 

مبارك عليك الفوز بحورس هذا العام 

ومن نجاح لنجاح يصاحبه التميز والتفوق دائما 

وربنا يبارك لنا فيك 

 





دمتم بخير وسعادة *

----------


## الصعيدي

ألف مبروك الفوز الغالي

أختي الفاضلة ندى

متميزة دائما ان شاء الله

دمت بكل خير اختي الفاضلة

 :f2:

----------


## أخت ضابط شرطه

*

ألف مبرووووك ندى

*

----------


## nova_n

أختى اليمامة

مبروك الفوز بحورس
يارب دائما النجاح

----------


## nefer

blqarn-592f7314a6.gif

----------


## اليمامة

اخوانى الأعزاء..ابناء مصر الطيبين
أشكركم جميعاً على تهنئتكم الغالية عندى..وأدعو الله عز وجل أن أكون عند حسن ظنكم وأن يجمعنا الله على الخير دائماً
 :f2:

----------


## سوما

> الإرهاب لغة وشرعاً..مفهوماً وسلوكاً ..أسباباً وتاريخاً..أحداثاً و ملامح..
> الإرهاب ذريعة سياسية للتسلط..خطة..تغيبب..ونظرية للمؤامرة..
> الإرهاب تشوية..قتل ..تدمير ومحو..
> الإرهاب مشاريع..وأهداف..
> الإرهاب..المفهوم القديم الجديد..
> الإرهاب..الصهيونية..الأمركة..العولمة..السحق..
> الإرهاب بين المؤيدين والمعارضيين..
> الإرهاب ..أشكاله..
> الإرهاب قبل سبتمبر 2001 وبعد سبتمبر 2001..و شتان بين دنيا قبل ودنيا بعد..!!!
> ...


*الأرهابي هو من يسفك دماء الأبرياء دون ذنب .. 
الأرهابي ,, هو من يزرع الفتنة بين قلوب ونفوس البشر ..
الأرهابي ,, هو من يحتل الأرض والوطن ويدمر خيراتها ...
الأرهابي ,, بلا دين ,, وبلا قلب ... شخص يحب الشر والدم والخراب ..
الأرهاب ,, ربما شخص ,, ربما مؤسسة ,, ربما تنظيم ,, ربما دولة ...... ولكن لا دين له ..!*
موضوع أراه مناسب لكل وقت وزمان .. ومكان .. ربما كان تميزه من فكرته وأراء من فيه ..!
ندى ,,, أدام الله تميز قلمك ومشاعرك الطيبة .. :f2:

----------


## loly_h

*

الف مليون مبروك نـــــــدى*

----------


## ** بنت مصرية **

لم يخب ظنى فى فوزك بالذهب ندى

 مبروك

----------


## اليمامة

> *الأرهابي هو من يسفك دماء الأبرياء دون ذنب .. 
> الأرهابي ,, هو من يزرع الفتنة بين قلوب ونفوس البشر ..
> الأرهابي ,, هو من يحتل الأرض والوطن ويدمر خيراتها ...
> الأرهابي ,, بلا دين ,, وبلا قلب ... شخص يحب الشر والدم والخراب ..
> الأرهاب ,, ربما شخص ,, ربما مؤسسة ,, ربما تنظيم ,, ربما دولة ...... ولكن لا دين له ..!*
> موضوع أراه مناسب لكل وقت وزمان .. ومكان .. ربما كان تميزه من فكرته وأراء من فيه ..!
> ندى ,,, أدام الله تميز قلمك ومشاعرك الطيبة ..


فعلا يا وسام..صحيح كل ما قلتى..
أشكر وجودك الطيب وكلماتك الجميلة
 :f2:

----------


## اليمامة

> *
> 
> الف مليون مبروك نـــــــدى*


الله يبارك فيكى يا هالة
وشكرا على ذوقك العالى وألوانك الجميلة
 :f2:

----------


## اليمامة

> لم يخب ظنى فى فوزك بالذهب ندى
> 
>  مبروك


أهلا يا إيمان
بشكرك جدا يا إيمان على تهنئتك الجميلة
وأدعو الله أن أكون عند حسن ظنك دائما
 :f2:

----------


## فاضــل

هناك أناس يسعون إلى التميز 

و هناك أناس يسعى التميز إليهم .. و اليمامة منهم .. و ليس ذلك بمجامله و لكن بالدليل 

عدد الأوسمة (ما شاء الله لا قوة إلا بالله) من ناحية .. و القدرة على استخراج افضل ما عند المشاركين من الناحية الأخرى

ألف مبروك 

و دائما من تميز إلى تميز 

 :f2:

----------


## اليمامة

> هناك أناس يسعون إلى التميز 
> 
> و هناك أناس يسعى التميز إليهم .. و اليمامة منهم .. و ليس ذلك بمجامله و لكن بالدليل 
> 
> عدد الأوسمة (ما شاء الله لا قوة إلا بالله) من ناحية .. و القدرة على استخراج افضل ما عند المشاركين من الناحية الأخرى
> 
> ألف مبروك 
> 
> و دائما من تميز إلى تميز


هذه شهادة أعتز بها من نفس خلوقة وروح طيبة عادلة مثلك يا فاضل..
أدعو الله أن أكون عند حسن ظنك دائما وظنكم جميعاً وشاكرة لك من كل قلبى تهنئتك العزيزة على ّ..
 :f2:

----------


## اليمامة

مقتل أسامة بن لادن, وفاة اسامة بن لادن, مقتل زعيم تنظيم القاعدة اسامة بن لادن, وفاة زعيم تنظيم القاعدة اسامة بن لادن





الرياض– الألمانية

استيقظ السعوديون، اليوم الاثنين، على نبأ مقتل زعيم تنظيم القاعدة أسامة بن لادن، الذي كان يحمل الجنسية السعودية التي سلبت منه في عام 1994.

واكتفت وكالة الأنباء السعودية الرسمية (واس) بنقل جزء بسيط من كلمة الرئيس الأمريكي باراك أوباما التليفزيونية، التي كشف فيها عن أن بن لادن قتل.

ورفض اللواء منصور التركي، المتحدث الرسمي باسم وزارة الداخلية السعودية، التعليق على مقتل بن لادن، واكتفى بالقول: "من المبكر التعليق على مقتل أسامة بن لادن".

وأعرب بعض السعوديين عن ارتياحهم لمقتل بن لادن، كونه تسبب في مقتل العشرات من السعوديين وغير السعوديين في العمليات الإرهابية التي وقعت في البلاد منذ سنوات، وكانت السلطات السعودية أعلنت إسقاط الجنسية السعودية عن أسامة بن لادن في عام 1994، وهو من أصول يمنية.

وكان الأمير نايف بن عبد العزيز، وزير الداخلية السعودي، قد أعلن في عام 2003 أن أبناء زعيم تنظيم القاعدة أسامة بن لادن المتورطين في أعمال إرهابية، ستسحب منهم الجنسية السعودية.

ولأسامة بن لادن 11 ابنا، بعضهم يعيشون في السعودية، ومنهم عبد الله وعلي وعمر، وهناك 6 آخرون يقيمون في الخارج، وهم سعد وحمزة وسيف ومحمد وخالد ولادن.

تجدر الإشارة إلى أن أشقاء أسامة بن لادن يعيشون في المملكة، ويعملون في شركة المقاولات الكبرى "بن لادن"، التي تمتلك عددا من المشاريع الكبيرة، ويرأس مجلس إدارتها المهندس بكر بن لادن.

ولد أسامة بن محمد بن عوض بن لادن في الرياض في السعودية، لأب ثري وهو محمد بن لادن والذي كان يعمل في المقاولات وأعمال البناء، وكان ذو علاقة قوية بعائلة آل سعود الحاكمة في المملكة العربية السعودية، وترتيب أسامة بين إخوانه وأخواته هو 17 من أصل 52 أخ وأخت.

درس بن لادن في جامعة الملك عبد العزيز في جدة وحصل على بكالوريوس في الاقتصاد، فيما تتحدث بعض التقارير أنه نال شهادة في الهندسة المدنية عام 1979، ليتولى إدارة أعمال شركة بن لادن وتحمّل بعض من المسؤولية عن أبيه في إدارة الشّركة، وبعد وفاة محمد بن لادن والد أسامة، ترك الأول ثروة لأبنائه تقدر بـ 900 مليون دولار..

أعزائى أبناء مصر ..
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 

منذ قليل تم إعلان مقتل زعيم القائدة والرجل الأول لها " أسامة بن لادن " ..ولست حقيقة متيقنة من صحة هذا الخبر للآن ..إنما عدت لهذا الموضوع لأؤكد من جديد عن معنى الإرهاب العصرى ..الإرهاب المقنن والمخادع ..من الإرهابى ..هل كان أسامة بن لادن ..أم الكتلة المحتلة قديما وحديثا ..أمريكا المستحدثة وزعمائها وحلفائها !!

بمنتهى البشر والفرح والسرور استقبل الأمريكان مقتل أسامة بن لادن بعد أن قتلوه فى هجوم مدبر أودى بحياته - كما أذيع - وأبرياء آخرين ..وأعلن أوباما عن انتصاره وانتصار فريقه الأمنى بمنتهى الشجاعة والنبل عن تخلصهم من أسامة بن لادن ..فهل هذا طبيعى ؟ ..لست أدرى ..أبته نفسى ..كما أبيت من قبل مقتل الأمريكان فى هجوم سبتمبر ..على المستوى الإنسانى الذى لم يعرفوه ولن يعرفه هذا الشعب البارد اللامبالى والمتعدد الأقنعة ؟!..

من الإرهابى اليوم ..!!

سؤال لازلت أسأله ..

وهل هكذا يتعامل أدعياء السلام مع الإرهابيين ممن هم على شاكلة ابن لادن ؟!! هل هذا شىء مشرف ؟!!

عار عليهم هو التاريخ الغير مشرف إطلاقاً والذى تعاملوا به مع الأمة العربية قديما وحديثاً ..

هل ارتاحت أمريكا اليوم لمجرد مقتل ابن لادن وأعلنت لذلك انتصارها الأعظم الغير مسبوق ..هل تأكدت الآن أنها قابضة بقضبة فولاذية على مقدرات الأمة العربية ..لم أكن لأتمنى حقاً أن أسمع هذا الخبر خاصة فى هذه الفترة التى تمر بها الأمة العربية من ثورات تزلزل كيانها وتدعوها لتفتيت القيد ونيل الحرية ..ومخطئة هى أمريكا لو تصورت أنه بمقتل أسامة بن لادن فإنها كسرت شوكة المسلمين مثلا أو العرب ..فأسامة بن لادن مجرد شخص اتبع نهج العين بالعين والسن بالسن والبادىء أظلم ..استخدم نفس وسيلة القوة التى اتبعتها أمريكا ولم تعرف سواها معنا ..الأمة العربية كلها اليوم تثور ..لم تنتظر بن لادن لتفعل ..إنما ثارت بسلام ..حققت ثوراتها للآن بشكل سلمى تعجب له العالم كله ..وخاصة أمريكا ..والثورة المصرية هى خير مثال على ذلك ..تلك التى حبست أنفاس العالم كله ..

إذن هم لم يقهرونا فى شخص بن لادن ولن يعرفوا لو تهيأ لهم ذلك ..وابن لادن انتهى ربما ولكننا لم ننتهى ..ربما كان لابن لادن طريقه ونحن لنا طريقنا ..ولو كانت الحسبة تقيس الحرية والثأر بالإرهاب ..فنحن جميعا إذن إرهابيين ..

ان ما فعلوه معنا كريهه حقا ..عندما حيدونا من جهة باتفاقيات سلام معرقلة لنا عطلتنا كثيرا وزرعت فى وسطنا شوكة اسرائيل التى أخرتنا زمنا طويلا تخلفنا فيه ورجعنا للوراء وهم سعداء يسرقوننا ويتآمرون علينا ..ومن جهة أخرى اتبعوا إرهاب القوة على شعوبنا ..والعراق تشهد على ذلك ..غير كل الأسلحة الأخرى المفتوحة بلاقيد مثل الإعلام والجاسوسية والتلصص والمخباراتية والسياسة ..هؤلاء هم الديمقراطيون ..ديمقراطيون الزيف ..والسلام الوهمى الشائك ..ديمقراطيون مدججون بالقنابل والسلاح والإستباحة بكل الطرق ..

وماذا بعد أسامة بن لادن ومقتله والتفاوض على جسده ..ماذا بعد..ماذا سيفعلون فى ثورات الشعوب ..هل سيظلون هكذا مرتدين معطف الديمقراطية المزيف وساكتين ..أن أن التآمر مستمر بدعم خفى معرقل لكل آمال الشعوب من خلال التشكيك وفتل الهمة ..لن يستطيعوا إذا ما كانت الشعوب صادقة ومخلصة لقضيتها بالتأكيد..لن يستطيعون بأى تدخل أن يحيدوا إرادة الشعوب عن طريقها ..وهو الرهان على الشعوب العربية مرة أخرى ..

على أية حال وكلمة حق يجب أن تقال ..لولا الضعف العربى وإستمراء الحكام العرب الديكتاتوريين للهوان والسيطرة ما كان هذا حالنا اليوم ..ان الإهتراء العربى كانت نتيجته تلك ..لا مفر من مواجهة حقيقة تخاذلنا فى درأ العدوان عنا نتيجة لتخلينا عن عروبتنا وتاريخنا وتراثنا ولازلنا نفعل ونقبل ..لازلنا نستورد أشكال الثقافة الأوربية لا للتثقيف والإستزادة والإفادة وإنما للإحلال ..لكى تحل مكان ثقافتنا العربية وأصولنا ..وان أصيبت أصولنا فى مقتل ..أعتقد أن كل ملامح الهوية ستشيخ فعلا وتنهار ..

----------


## اليمامة

لا أستطيع أن أنكر أننى حزنت على مقتل أسامة بن لادن ..حزنت فى قرارة نفسى لأنه انسان مسلم جاهد فى سبيل الله ..والجهاد فى سبيل الله نهج دينى وحياتى  أقره دين الإسلام وتم تشويهه وتحريفه مؤخرا بفعل متعمد وذلك لكى يلائم أهدافا عالمية غير شريفة لا تمت للإسلام بصلة ..أطلق الغرب على الجهاد مصطلح الإرهاب وأصبح كل من يعمل لإعلاء أسم الله فى الأرض الإرهابى ..كما شوهه كذلك بعض من بنى الإسلام ربما دون فهم أو علم ..ولكننى لا أظن أن أسامة ابن لادن كانت له أهداف غير إسلامية من وراء جهاده ..الرجل تبدو على وجهه امارات ليست شريرة ولا إجرامية واذا استندنا لمقولة " وسيمائهم على وجوههم " أستطيع أن أزعم - وبشكل شخصى - أنه ينعم بالرضا والطمأنينة والهدوء ..رجل باع الدنيا بما فيها وسكن الكهوف كى يقاتل فى سبيل الله ..وكى ينصر الإسلام على كل من أرادوا تشويهه ودحره ولن يستطيعوا سواء دافع ابن لادن عنه أم لم يدافع ولا أى أحد..ولكنه الجهاد من جديد ..فريضة كل مسلم ..والتى لا يقدر عليها سوى المسلمين الحقيقين..الأقوياء..ممن لم تهمهم الدنيا ولا زخرفها ..وممن ملأ الإيمان قلوبهم ..بنصرة دين الله وإعلاء شأن المسلمين ..

من أسرة غنية كان ابن لادن ..ثرية ثراء فاحش ..لم يكن فى حاجة لأن يهجر هذا الثراء ويسكن الجبال إلا لأنه آمن بوجهة نظره وهذا أقل ما يمكن أن يقال هنا ..وأن يحترم له ..دافع عن معتقده حتى آخر رمق ..كان وبشهادة كل من قابلوه وأجروا معه لقاءات حيوية - ومنهم الصحفى الشهير يسرى فوده ..




> يسرى فودة : بن لادن لم يكن يعلم بتفاصيل هجمات 11 سبتمبر!
>  | أخر تحديث: 03/05/2011 01:39 ص
> طغى خبر مقتل زعيم تنظيم القاعدة أسامة بن لادن على الفقرات الرئيسية فى كل برامج التوك شو .. التفاصيل فى السطور القادمة.
> 
> كتبت : مى عبد الله
> 
> 
> العاشرة مساء
> 
> ...


نعم تبدو على الرجل امارات الخير ..والحق ..تبدو عليه سمات الهدوء والثقة ..كان لسانه حلو ..لطيف الكلام..يمارس الديمقراطية ..نصوح ..إليست هذه صفات المسلم الحق ..ما تهمة ابن لادن ..وكيف ثبتت عليه ..ما هى الدلائل ..ومن ابتدأ الحرب ..بافتراض صحة الإدعاءات عليه ..وكيف كان يجب  أن يواجه من أساءوا للإسلام وحرقوا القرآن وأساءوا لرسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم أشد إساءه ..أسامة بن لادن كان رجل له نوايا طيبة ..نعم هذا حقيقى ..أراد خدمة المسلمين والإسلام ..ولكنهم أبوا ذلك وعملوها حرب على الإرهاب ..لمجرد أنه حاول أن يرد وبنفس الطريقة ..طريقتهم ؟!!

ولما فعل طلعت المصطلحات المفتوحة أهمها الحرب على الإرهاب والإسلام ..والإسلامافوبيا ..وأصبح هو ونحن معه لأننا على ملته إرهابيين وهم لا ..!!

ما الطريقة يا ترى التى يجب أن نواجه بها أعداء مدججين بالسلاح والكره ..ما هى الطريقة ..وياليتهم موجهين عدائهم تجاه أمر يمكن التسامح فيه ..بل إنهم موجهين طلقاتهم الطائشة فى صدر الإسلام ..هل هان علينا الإسلام لهذه الدرجة حتى استسلمنا وجرمنا دفاعنا عنه ..وفرحنا لمقتل ابن لادن الشرير ..أشجع من تصدى لهم ولديمقراطيتهم الوهمية وسلامهم المزيف ..هل هذا انعكاس لضعفنا ..وسذاجتنا ..وكسلنا وأنانيتنا ؟!!

ما الذى كان يجب علينا فعله وهم يواجهوننا بكل شىء..نار وإعلام وتلصص ونشر تخلف وسرقة ..نمد لنا أياديهم بالسلام ..بأى منطق ..؟!!

ومن تبجحهم أنهم يعلنون الخبر بمنتهى الشجاعة ..وهى.. من المفترض يعنى انها جريمة ..جريمة دولية ..بمنتهى الفخر تعترف أميريكا بقتل بن لادن وأبرياء آخرين ..كيف أتقبل ذلك ..ومن يحكم بشريعة الغاب الآن ؟ وحتى جثته يأبوا أن يسلموها لأهله لتدفن فى بلاده وحتى لا تكون مزارا للمجاهدين فى سبيل الله ..هؤلاء الآخرون الشجعان ..أتحدث عن هؤلاء ..من تقبلوا الموت فى سبيل الله ..لا نحن !!

وحتى لا يختلط الأمر علينا ..وتطلع عليا التصريحات بأننى أنا الأخرى إرهابية ..تعالوا نقرأ معاً معنى الجهاد فى الإسلام ..

----------


## اليمامة

أعرف أن هذا الإقتباس طويل ..ولكنه شيق ومهم ..أتمنى أن تقرأوه جيدا ..

*ما هو الجهـاد ؟*

من أكثر المصطلحات الإسلامية التى تعرضت للتحريف والتشويه بفعل وسائل الإعلام الأجنبية - خاصة بعد 11 سبتمبر - مصطلح (الجهاد) .. فقد عمد الأعداء إلى تصوير (الجهاد) على أنه مرادف للإرهاب !! وحاول آخرون جعل الجهاد مرادفًا لـ (الحرب المقدسة) كما يتشدق بها أصحاب الحملات الصليبية قديمًا وحديثًا .. والإسلام لا يعرف الحرب المقدسة المزعومة.. كما أن للجهاد فى الإسلام مفهومًا وضوابط وأخلاقيات سامية لا عهد للبشرية بمثلها.. فالجهاد فى اللغة : بذل الجهد والوسع والطاقة، من الجُهْد بمعنى الوُسع، أو من الجَهْد بمعنى المشقة وكلا المعنيين فى الجهاد .
وفى الشرع ، أو فى اصطلاح القرآن والسنة ، يأتى بمعنى أعم وأشمل، يشمل الدِّين كله؛ وحينئذ تتسع مساحته فتشمل الحياة كلها بسائر مجالاتها، ولهذا يُسمى حينئذ : الجهاد الأكبر . وله معنى خاص هو القتال لإعلاء كلمة الله ، وهذا يشغل مساحة أصغر من الأولى، ولهذا سُمِّىَ (الجهاد الأصغر) .
وكما يقول الدكتور عبد العزيز القارى : فإن الجهاد بمعناه العام يشمل حياة الفرد والمجتمع كلها ، بجوانبها المختلفة الفكرية والاجتماعية والسياسية والاقتصادية، والصراع فيه يشمل أعداء كثيرين، يشمل النفس وشهواتها والهوى، ووساوس الشياطين؛ شياطين الجن والإنس، ووساوس هؤلاء الشياطين على نوعين :نوع هدفه زرع الشبهات ، وآخر هدفه اتباع الشهوات؛ ومكافحة الأول بنشر العلم والعقيدة الصحيحة، ومقاومة الثانى بنشر الفضائل والأخلاق الحميدة وموعظة الناس لتقوية إيمانهم . وكل هذا وذاك من الجهاد الأكبر؛ خاصة أن أهل الشبهات وأهل الشهوات أصبحوا اليوم يستخدمون مختلف الوسائل المؤثرة : الإعلامية ، والتعليمية، والاقتصادية، وفى غالب الأحيان يتم ذلك بدعم وتخطيط من أهل السياسة والحكم والتنفيذ .
انظر إلى مدى اتساع هذه الجبهة، أليست مصارعة كل ذلك سياسيًا، وإعلاميًا، وتعليميًا، مصارعته بالدعوة، أكبر من المصارعة العسكرية؟ إن الجهاد بـ (الكلاشنكوف) هو أسهل أنواع الجهاد، لكنه أكثرها خطرًا .
ولذلك فإن تسمية الأول بـ (الجهاد الأكبر) صحيح المعنى، تدل عليه نصوص الكتاب والسنة ، وإن لم يصح الحديث الوارد فيه بخصوصه(1) .
إن حصر مفهوم (الجهاد) فى القتال خطأ فى فهم الكتاب والسنة، فإن الجهاد فيهما جاء بمعنى القتال، وجاء بمعنى أكبر من ذلك وأشمل :
قال تعالى : (فلا تطع الكافرين وجاهدهم به جهادًا كبيرًا) الفرقان:52.
قال ابن عباس رضى الله عنهما : (وجاهدهم به) أى القرآن(2) .
فالجهاد الكبير هنا ليس هو القتال، وإنما هو الدعوة والبيان بالحجة والبرهان، وأعظم حجة وبيان هو هذا القرآن، إنه حجة الله على خلقه, ومعه تفسيره وبيانه الذى هو السنة .
وقال تعالى : (ياأيها النبى جاهد الكفار والمنافقين) التوبة:73 .
فى هذه الآية ليس المراد بجهاد المنافقين القتال، لأن المنافقين يظهرون الإسلام ويتخذونه جُنَّة، والنبى صلى الله عليه وسلم لم يقاتلهم بل عاملهم بظواهرهم، وحتى من انكشف كفره منهم كعبد الله بن أبى بن سلول لم يقتله سياسة منه، صلى الله عليه وسلم وقال : (لا يتحدث الناس أن محمدًا يقتل أصحابه)(3) . ولكن جهاد المنافقين يكون بالوسائل الأخرى، مثل كشف أسرارهم ودواخلهم وأهدافهم الخبيثة، وتحذير المجتمع منهم، كما جاء فى القرآن .
وقال تعالى : (والذين جاهدوا فينا لنهدينهم سبلنا وإن الله لمع المحسنين) العنكبوت:69 .
ولاشك أن المراد بالجهاد هنا مفهومه الشامل المتضمن نوعيه الأكبر والأصغر ، نقل ابن كثير عن ابن أبى حاتم بإسناده عن ابن عباس ، قال فى تفسير هذه الآية : "الذين يعملون بما يعلمون يهديهم الله لما لا يعلمون" فتفسير الآية إذن : (الذين جاهدوا فينا) أى جاهدوا فى ذات الله أنفسهم وشهواتهم وأهواءهم وجاهدوا العراقيل والعوائق وجاهدوا الشياطين، وجاهدوا العدو من الكفار المحاربين، فالمقصود : الجهادُ فى معترك الحياة كلها، وفى حلبة الصراع الشامل .
وفى السنة النبوية بين النبى صلى الله عليه وسلم أنواع الجهاد بمفهومه الشامل فقال : (ما من نبى بعثه الله فى أمة قبلى إلا كان له من أمته حواريون وأصحابٌ يأخذون بسنته ويقتدون بأمره، ثم إنه تخلف من بعدهم خلوف يقولون ما لا يفعلون، ويفعلون ما لا يؤمرون، فمن جاهدهم بيده فهو مؤمن، ومن جاهدهم بلسانه فهو مؤمن،ومن جاهدهم بقلبه فهو مؤمن؛ وليس وراء ذلك من الإيمان حبة خردل)(5) .
والمراد بجهاد القلب هنا هو بغضهم وبغض حالهم، التى هى عقيدة الولاء والبراء؛ بدونها لا يصير الإنسان مؤمنا؛ سمى النبى صلى الله عليه وسلم فعل القلب هذا جهادًا، كما سمى فعل اللسان جهادًا، ومن باب أولى أن يسمى فعل اليد جهادًا؛ أليس هذا مفهومًا شاملاً للجهاد ووسائله؟
عن عبد الله بن عمرو رضى الله عنهما قال : جاء رجل للنبى صلى الله عليه وسلم فقال:أجاهد؟ قال : (ألك أبوان) قال: نعم، قال: (ففيهما فجاهد)(6). انظر كيف سمى بر الوالدين ورعايتهما جهادًا فى هذا الموقف، فكلٌّ جهاده بحسبه، وهذا الرجل كان والداه بحاجة إليه، وهو مشتاق للخروج مع النبى صلى الله عليه وسلم والجهاد معه، فبين له صلى الله عليه وسلم أن جهاده هو رعاية أبويه .
وأمثلة هذا من السنة كثيرة يسمى فيها بعض الأعمال الصالحة أو يجعلها بمنزلة الجهاد؛ كقـوله صلى الله عليه وسلم: (الساعى على الأرملة والمسكين كالمجاهد فى سبيل الله)(7) وهكذا يتضح لنا مدى اتساع دائرة الجهاد، وأنها ليست محصورة فى القتال، بل هى مرتبطة بمجالات الحياة كلها .
وهكذا حتى عندما يكون هناك قتال صحيح مع العدو، فإن جهاد كل واحد بحسبه الطبيب بخبرته الطبية، وأهل الإغاثة بإغاثتهم، وأهل الإعلام بإعلامهم ، وأهل الأموال بأموالهم، ويبقى بقية فى البلد يقومون بشؤونها ويخلفون المجاهدين فى أهليهم بالخير والرعاية والحراسة، لتستمر عجلة الحياة فى الدوران .
والملاحظ أن بعض الناس نظر إلى الجهاد نظرة ضيقة فحصره فى جانب القتال،وهذا قصور فى فهم الشرع وفى فهم نصوص الكتاب والسنة .
وقد جاء الجهاد فى الإسلام بالحياة وليس الموت .
لأن الإسلام دين الحياة والسلام، فيه منهج الحياة الحقيقية، الذى لو التزم الناس به لعاشوا فى أمان وسلام، وعدالة ورخاء .
يقول بعض من لا يعرفه : إنه دين دموى!!
كيف وهو يمنع سفك الدماء، ويجعل قتل نفس واحدة بغير حق مثل قتل الناس جميعًا (..من قتل نفسًا بغير نفس أو فساد فى الأرض فكأنما قتل الناس جميعًا ومن أحياها فكأنما أحيا الناس جميعًا..) المائدة:32 .
ويجعل الجنوح للمسالمة الاختيار المفضل ما دام الطرف الآخر يقبل به : (..وإن جنحوا للسلم فاجنح لها وتوكل على الله ..) الأنفال:61 .
ولا يفرض عقيدته وشريعته على أحد، وإنما يخاطبهم بالدعوة، والدعوة قائمة على الحجة والبيان، وأسلوبها قائم على الجدال والمجادلة بالتى هى أحسن : (..ادع إلى سبيل ربك بالحكمة والموعظة الحسنة وجادلهم بالتى هى أحسن..) النحل:125 .
ووجه خطابه للرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم : (أفأنت تكره الناس حتى يكونوا مؤمنين) يونس:99، هذا استفهام إنكارى؛ فمعني الآية : لا تُكْره الناس على ذلك .
ولكن هل يقبل كل الناس هذا المنطق المسالم العقلانى ؟
أكثر الناس ويا للأسف عدوانيون، إن خفضت لهم جناح الذل كسروا جناحك وأكلوا لحمك ونهشوا عظامك!!
ومسالمة من يهجم عليك بسكين ليقتلك أمر غير معقول، لاينصحك به أحد من العقلاء، ومن الطبيعة السوية أن تحمى نفسك وتدافع عن حرمتك أمام المعتدين الصائلين الجائرين..
ومن هنا شرع الجهاد فى الإسلام للدفاع عن الحرمات، لا للعدوان على الناس، حتى لو كانوا مخالفين فى الملة والدين..
لو كان الجهاد فى الإسلام هو لكل مخالف فلم أمر بمسالمة من يسالمنا من الكفار؟ بل أمر بالإحسان إليهم ومعاملتهم بالعدل..
قال تعالى : (لا ينهاكم الله عن الذين لم يقاتلوكم فى الدين ولم يخرجوكم من دياركم أن تبروهم وتقسطوا إليهم إن الله يحب المقسطين) الممتحنة:8 .
ولم أمر الحاكم المسلم بأن يقر غير المسلمين من رعيته على دينهم، وسماهم النبى صلى الله عليه وسلم (أهل الذمة) وفى هذه التسمية إشارة إلى مسؤولية المسلمين حيالهم أن يعاملوهم بالعدل والإحسان .
وأمر بإقرار اليهود والنصارى على ملتهم إذا وقعوا فى قبضة المسلمين، قال تعالى : (قاتلوا الذين لا يؤمنون بالله ولا باليوم الآخر ولا يحرمون ما حرم الله ورسوله ولا يدينون دين الحق من الذين أُوتوا الكتاب حتى يعطوا الجزية عن يد وهم صاغرون) التوبة:29 .
وهنا إيماءة عجيبة فى هذه الآية، هى هذه الأوصاف التى وصف اليهود والنصارى من نفى الإيمان عنهم، ونفى طاعة الله ورسوله، ونفى الامتثال للشريعة، وأنهم لا يدينون دين الحق الذى هو الإسلام، فذكر هذه الأوصاف يتبادر إلى الذهن أنه يوجب عدم إقرارهم على ملتهم هذه، ويوجب قسرهم على الإسلام الدين الحق، لكن الآية مع ذلك ختمت بإقرارهم على ملتهم ماداموا خاضعين لسلطان الحكومة الإسلامية .
الجهاد فى الإسلام موجه فقط ضد من يقاتلنا، ضد من يعتدى علينا ويخرجنا من ديارنا أو يظاهر على إخراجنا والعدوان علينا، وحرم علينا نحن المسلمين العدوان بمقاتلة من لا يقاتلنا، قال تعالى :
(وقاتلوا فى سبيل الله الذين يقاتلونكم ولا تعتدوا إن الله لا يحب المعتدين) البقرة:190 .
وينبه الدكتور القارى إلى أن قـولـه تعالى : (ولا تعتدوا إن الله لايحب المعتدين) : جعل هذه الآية محكمة غير قابلة للنسخ، فلا يقال إن هذا الحكم كان أول الأمر ثم أمرنا بمقاتلة جميع الكفار، لأن هذا القول يؤدى إلى معنى قبيح لا يقول به أحد وهو نسخ (ولا تعتدوا) ونسخ (إن الله لا يحب المعتدين) والأول حكم لا يقبل النسخ مثل تحريم الظلم، والآخر خبر، والأخبار لا تقبل النسخ .
فإذن كل النصوص الأخرى التى وردت فى الجهاد يجب أن تفهم فى ظلال هذه الآية المحكمة(8) .
إن الجهاد فى الإسلام حياة، لأنه دفاع عن الحرمات وردع للمعتدين، فلو تركت الحرمات نهبةً لكل منتهب، وترك المعتدون يفعلون ما يشاءون ما استقامت الحياة .
قال تعالى : (ولولا دفع الله الناس بعضهم ببعض لفسدت الأرض) وفى قراءة (دفاع) البقرة:251 .
والجهاد بهذه المثابة حياة للمسلمين ولغيرهم من المظلومين من أهل الملل الأخرى، قال تعالى : (ولولا دفع الله الناس بعضهم ببعض لهدمت صوامع وبيع وصلوات ومساجد يذكر فيها اسم الله كثيرًا) الحج:40 ، فالصوامع: معابد النصارى، والبيع: معابد اليهود،والصلوات: معابد المجوس أو الصابئة، والمساجد: معابد المسلمين، وهى التى يذكر اسم الله فيها كثيرًا .
وقال سبحانه  ::(: ومالكم لا تقاتلون فى سبيل الله والمستضعفين من الرجال والنساء والولدان الذين يقولون ربنا أخرجنا من هذه القرية الظالم أهلها واجعل لنا من لدنك وليًا واجعل لنا من لدنك نصيرًا) النساء:75 .
الجهاد مع ما فيه من سفك لبعض الدماء هو حياة كالقصاص مع أنه سفك لدم الجانى لكنه حياة للناس، لأنه يردع الجناة؛ فتحفظ بذلك دماء الناس من أن تُسفك(9) .
قال تعـالى : (ولكم فى القصاص حيـاةٌ يا أُولى الألباب لعلكم تتقـون) البقرة:179(10) . انتهى .

ملاحظات للمؤلف
• الجهاد طبقًا لآراء أغلب علماء المسلمين المعاصرين يمكن أن نطلق عليه: (الحرب الدفاعية) ..والأدلة من السيرة العطرة وعمل الخلفاء الراشدين والصحابة رضوان الله عليهم تثبت بوضوح أنهم جميعًا لم يحاربوا إلا الكافر المحارب أى الذى يقاتل المسلمين . وذلك أمر تقره حتى كل الشرائع الدولية والقانون الوضعى .

• كل المعارك الهامة التى وقعت فى حياة النبى صلى الله عليه وسلم كانت دفاعية . فقد مكث عليه الصلاة والسلام وأصحابه فى مكة أكثر من 13 سنة قبل الهجرة يُؤذون ويُضربون، ويُحبسون، ويُعذبون، ويُقَتلون، ولم يرد أحدهم هذه الاعتداءات الإجرامية، لأنهم لم يُؤمروا بقتال ولو للدفاع عن النفس - قُتلت سمية أم عمار بن ياسر أثناء التعذيب الوحشى لمحاولة إرغامها على الارتداد عن الإسلام - فى تلك المرحلة .


• وقعت غزوة (بدر) خارج المدينة المنورة ببضعة أميال .. إذن جيش المشركين هو الذى جاء من على بعد حوالى 450 كيلومترًا - من مكة - ليقاتل المسلمين فى مهجرهم، وكان المسلمون إذن فى موقع الدفاع لا الهجوم .. ويؤيدنا فى هذا أن المسلمين كانوا قلة - 314 رجلاً - بينما جيش الكفار ألف مقاتل مسلحين بكل ما كان متوافرًا فى ذلك العصر من عتاد ومُؤن، بينما المسلمون لا يملكون خيلاً ولا شيئًا سوى السيوف والرماح .. فهل يعتدى 314على ألف ؟!! ورغم هذا انتصروا لأنهم ظُلموا وأُخرجوا من ديارهم بغير حق إلا أن يقولوا ربنا الله ..

• موقعة (أُحد) وقعت أيضًا خارج المدينة المنورة ببضعة كيلومترات .. أى أن جيش المشركين هو الذى جاء من مئات الكيلومترات ليثأر من المسلمين بعد هزيمته فى العام السابق فى بدر (وكان رأى النبى عليه السلام اتخاذ موقع دفاعى بالمدينة لكن أصحابه ألحوا عليه فى الخروج إلى أُحد) .

• ولعل غزوة (الخندق) هى أكبر دليل قاطع على أن النبى صلى الله عليه وسلم لم يقاتل إلا دفاعًا ولم يكن أبدًا فى وضع المعتدى .. فقد جاء عشرة آلاف مشرك من كل أنحاء جزيرة العرب وحاصروا المدينة المنورة .. وكان المسلمون قد حفروا خندقًا حولها لمنع المهاجمين من اقتحامها (لاحظ النية الدفاعية البحتة الواضحة فى البقاء داخل المدينة والاكتفاء بحفر الخندق لتأمينها وإجبار المعتدين على العودة من حيث أتوا) .

• ثم فى (الحديبية) وافق النبى صلى الله عليه وسلم على توقيع معاهدة مع المشركين لحقن الدماء والرجوع بدون أداء العمرة هذا العام ، وحتى باقى الشروط التعسفية التى وضعها الكفار مثل عدم التزامهم بردمن يأتيهم من أصحاب النبى صلى الله عليه وسلم، بينما يلتزم هو برد من يأتيه مسلمًا من المشركين، فقد وافق عليه السلام عليها رغم سخط أصحابه كعمر بن الخطاب، وذلك كله لأنه صلى الله عليه وسلم كان حريصًا كل الحرص على حقن الدماء وإقرار السلام ما أمكنه ذلك.

• ثم نأتى إلى فتح مكة .. وقد ثبت أن النبى عليه الصلاة والسلام قد عزل سعد بن عبادة عن قيادة إحدى فرق الجيش قبيل دخول مكة مباشرة عندما بلغه أن سعدًا قال: اليوم يوم الملحمة .. اليوم تستحل الحرمة .. فخشى النبى عليه السلام أن يتورط سعد فى سفك الدماء والثأر من المشركين - ولو فعلها المسلمون لكان هذا حقًا لهم فى القصاص - لكن النبى صلى الله عليه وسلم الذى أرسله ربه رحمة وليس نقمة عزل سعدًا وولى بدله ابنه قيس بن سعد بن عبادة ، وقال عليه السلام : (اليوم يوم المرحمة) . ثم عفا صلى الله عليه وسلم عمن آذوه وعذبوه وتآمروا على قتله وقتلوا أصحابه قائلاً لهم : (اذهبوا فأنتم الطلقاء) .. فكيف يُقال بعد كل هذا أن الجهاد فى الإسلام للاعتداء ولقتل كل من ليس بمسلم ؟!!
أى تسامح ، وأية رحمة تُراد أكثر من ذلك ؟ (كبرت كلمة تخرج من أفواههم إن يقولون إلا كذبًا) الكهف:5 ، لقد كان النبى عليه السلام مثالاً للفارس النبيل الذى يعفو عند المقدرة، ويأنف أن يشهر سيفه فى وجه طفل أو امرأة أو عجوز أو راهب أعزل . ولذلك كانت وصايا النبى والخلفاء الراشدين من بعده لقادة الجيوش الإسلامية تنهى صراحة عن قتل الأطفال والنساء والشيوخ والرهبان المعتزلين فى الصوامع ، وتنهى كذلك عن إحراق الزرع أو الضرع أو تخريب أية مرافق عامة ينتفع بها الناس على اختلاف دياناتهم، أو هدم المساكن، وحتى الآثار القديمة مثل أهرامات مصر وتماثيل الفراعنة تركها الصحابة الذين فتحوا مصر سليمة على حالها، فهم لا يدمرون الحضارات الأخرى . وتلك حجة قاطعة على من دمروا تماثيل بوذية فى أفغانستان ، فهم ليسوا بأعلم أو أتقى من الصحابة الذين فتحوا مصر وتركوا أهرامات وتماثيل الفراعنة سليمة بغير سوء .

• وهناك كذلك التعليمات الصريحة بحسن معاملة الأسرى حتى ولو أساء الآخرون معاملة أسرى المسلمين .. بل نلاحظ تلك الإشارة عظيمة الدلالة فى التعامل مع أسرى بدر من المشركين .. فقد قبل النبى عليه السلام إطلاق سراح القادرين ماليًا منهم نظير فدية - ومَنَّ على فقراء بإطلاق سراحهم دون مقابل - وجعل إطلاق سراح الآخرين نظير أن يقوم كل منهم بتعليم عشرة من المسلمين القراءة والكتابة(11) .. أليست هذه صورة واضحة للرقى الحضارى الإسلامى؟! أليست هذه الواقعة دليلاً قاطعًا على أن الإسلام يحث على التواصل الحضارى حتى مع ألد أعدائنا؟ ألم يتعلم كثير من المسلمين مبادىء القراءة والكتابة - أولى خطوات المعرفة - على أيدى الأسرى من أعدائهم المشركين ؟ إنه نبى السلام والتواصل والحضارة الإنسانية الذى جاء ليعلم لا ليهدم ، وجاء ليرحم لا ليظلم (وما أرسلناك إلا رحمة للعالمين) الأنبياء:107 . كما أخذ الفاروق عمر نظام الخراج عن الفرس ونظام الدواوين عن الروم رغم كونهم فى حالة حرب مع المسلمين فى ذلك الوقت .

• فى مقابل المعاملة الإنسانية الإسلامية للأسرى على مر العصور ، ماذا فعل ويفعل الآخرون ؟! لقد أعدم الصهاينة عشرات الألوف من الأسرى المصريين فى حربى 1956م و 1967م بلا تحقيق أو محاكمات، وبعد تعذيب مروع سجلته تقارير المنظمات الدولية ؟! فهل حاسب أحد مجرمى الحرب الإسرائيليين ؟!
وكان الصرب - الأرثوذكس - يعدمون الأسرى والرهائن من الرجال المسلمين المدنيين - لأنه لم يكن للمسلمين جيش بالبوسنة - ذبحًا بالسكاكين أو ضربًا بالمطرقة على الرأس أو إغراقًا فى الأنهار لتوفير الذخيرة (!!!) وبهذه الطريقة فضلاً عن قصف المبانى السكنية والمدارس والمستشفيات ، استشهد ربع مليون مسلم بالبوسنة (1993-1995م) .. أما النساء المسلمات فكان الصرب والكروات الكاثوليك فى مناطق أخرى يستبقونهن على قيد الحياة لإغتصابهن!! وبهذه الطريقة اغتصبت أكثر من 25 ألف امرأة وفتاة بل وأطفال خلال حرب التطهير العرقى الإجرامية ضد المسلمين فى البوسنة والهرسك(12) ..
وفى منطقة كشمير التى تحتلها الهند سجلت تقارير المنظمات الدولية المحايدة اغتصاب آلاف المسلمات بواسطة الجنود الهنود(13)!! وكذلك وقعت آلاف من جرائم الاغتصاب الجماعى ضد المسلمات فى الشيشان على أيدى الجنود الروس.. وفى المقابل لم تُسجل حالة اغتصاب واحدة قام بها مسلم فى أية منطقة فى البوسنة أو كشمير أو الشيشان .. وهذا هو الفارق بين المسلم والآخر..

• حتى فى أعداد قتلى الحروب تظهر جليًا عظمة الجهاد الإسلامى الذى هو حرب نظيفة عادلة لنصرة المظلوم والدفاع عن الدين والنفس والمال والعرض.. فالحرب فى الإسلام وسيلة وليست غاية ، والقتل للضرورة فقط عندما لا توجد وسيلة أخرى لردع الظلمة وإقرار السلم والعدل فى الأرض .. والدليل على ذلك أن إجمالى ضحايا كل الحروب التى وقعت فى عهد النبى صلى الله عليه وسلم لم يتجاوز بضع مئات من الجانبين خلال عشر سنوات .. بينما أباد الأمريكان البيض - أجداد هنتنجتون وبوش - أكثر من 112 مليون هندى أحمر لإقامة أمريكا التى تتشدق الآن بحقوق الإنسان والديمقراطية والنظام العالمى الجديد!! وسقط أكثر من ستين مليونًا من الأوروبيين ضحايا حربين عالميتين ، فضلاً عن ملايين القتلى بالأسلحة القذرة المحرمة دوليًا والتى استخدمها الأمريكان فى اليابان وفيتنام والعراق وأفغانستان وغيرها ..
المسلمون لم يهدموا دور العبادة ولا المستشفيات ولا المدارس ولا المناطق السكنية ، التى ضربتها الطائرات الأمريكية فى العراق وأفغانستان وجعلتها مقابر لعشرات الألوف من المسلمين .. وكذلك دمر الصرب 360 مسجدًا فى البوسنة، وقصفت إسرائيل المسجد الأقصى وهدمت أجزاء منه وضربت مدرسة بحر البقر فى مصر ..

شهادة غير المسلمين
وأخيرًا نقدم شهادات المنصفين من غير المسلمين مثل مارسيل بوازار الذى يقدم خلاصة النظام القانونى الإسلامى فى حالات الحروب فى كتابه (إنسانية الإسلام) فى النقاط التالية :
1- حظر التجاوز والغش والظلم فى جميع المجالات .
2- منع إنزال الأضرار الزائدة على الحاجة بالعدو ، كالقتل ، والقسوة ، والتعذيب المهين .
3- حظر أعمال التدمير غير المفيدة، ولاسيما إتلاف المزروعات .
4- إدانة الأسلحة المسمومة والتدميرات الجماعية العشوائية .
5- التمييز بين المقاتلين - وهم يحملون فى الجيوش الإسلامية شارات مميزة - وبين المدنيين غير المشتركين بصورة مباشرة فى القتال .
6- احترام المنسحبين من الالتحام، كالجرحى، والجنود المتمتعين بأمان موسع - الحماية - وأسرى الحرب .
7- المعاملة الإنسانية للأسرى الذين يبادل بهم، أو يحررون من جانب واحد، حين تضع الحرب أوزارها، شرط ألا يبقى أى أسير فى قبضة الأعداء .
8- حماية السكان المدنيين: احترام أديانهم - وبالتالى حضارتهم - ورؤساء هذه الأديان، ولا شرعية لقتل الرهائن واغتصاب النساء .
9- تأكيد المسئولية الفردية : إلغاء كل عقوبة تصدر بحق أشخاص عن جرائم لم يرتكبوها بأنفسهم .
10- لا شرعية فى مقابلة الأذى بالأذى والتدابير الردعية التى قد تكون مخالفة للمبادىء الإنسانية الأساسية .
11- التعاون مع العدو فى الأعمال الإنسانية .
12- منـع كـل مخـالفة لأحكـام المعـاهدات التى يعقدها المسلمون منعًا باتًا ..!!.
ويقول العلاَّمة جوستاف لوبون فى كتابه القيم (حضارة العرب) : لم يعرف التاريخ فاتحًا أنبل ولا أرحم من العرب .. كما تؤكد المستشرقة الألمانية زنجريد هونكة أن الإسلام العظيم قد قدم للبشرية خدمات جليلة ، وكانت حروبه كلها للدفاع وليس للعدوان ، وعددت فى كتابها الرائع (شمس العرب تشرق على العالم) - ط دار الشروق - مآثر المسلمين ومواقفهم الإنسانية النبيلة حتى أثناء القتال مع الآخرين .

----------


## اليمامة

أقدم لكم تعريفا بأسامة بن لادن ..دعوة لكى نتعرف عليه عن قرب ..لست من عشاقه لو تعرفون أو تفهمون ذلك..كما أننى لست ضده ..لست أرى الأمر من شخصيته هو ..من مجرد شخصية ..لا والله ..إننى أنظر للموضوع من ناحية أكبر وأعم ..ناحية كونية وعالمية ودينية ..ناحية حقيقية لا خيالية ولا نظرية .الحياة تتطلب تضحيات ولكى تكون انسانا حقا يتطلب ذلك منك أن تؤمن بمبادئك ويقينك ودينك وتعمل عليهم أشد ما يكون العمل ..بلا تظاهر ولا زيف ولا تكرار وتهوين ..بلا ادعاء ..للبشرية فعلا أناسها المخلصون الذين يغيرون فيها بالفعل لا بالقول ..فى ظنى أن هذا الرجل كان مثالا على ذلك ..كان يعمل لا يتكلم ..حقق شىء..شىء أراده ربما كان كالحلم بالنسبة له ..ولكنه حدث ..



*أسامة بن لادن*

أسامة بن لادن ( 10 مارس 1957 - 2 مايو 2011)، مؤسس وزعيم تنظيم القاعدة. وهو تنظيم سلفي جهادى مسلح أنشئ في أفغانستان سنة 1988. وقامت القاعدة بالهجوم على أهداف مدنية وعسكرية في العديد من البلدان وتعتبر هدفاً رئيسياً للحرب الأمريكية على الإرهاب.

ولادته وحياته ومقتله

ولد أسامة بن محمد بن عوض بن لادن في الرّياض في السعودية لأب ثري وهو محمد بن لادن والذي كان يعمل في المقاولات وأعمال البناء وكان ذو علاقة قوية بعائلة آل سعود الحاكمة في المملكة العربية السعودية. وترتيب أسامة بين إخوانه وأخواته هو 17 من أصل 52 أخ وأخت. درس في جامعة الملك عبد العزيز في جدة وتخرج ببكالوريوس في الاقتصاد، فيما تتحدث بعض التقارير أنه نال شهادة في الهندسة المدنية عام ،1979 ليتولي إدارة أعمال شركة بن لادن وتحمّل بعض من المسؤولية عن أبيه في إدارة الشّركة. وبعد وفاة محمد بن لادن والد أسامة، ترك الأول ثروة لأبنائه تقدّر بـ 900 مليون دولار.

مكنته ثروته وعلاقاته من تحقيق أهدافه في دعم المجاهدين الأفغان ضّد الغزو السوفييتي لأفغانستان في سنة1979. وفي سنة 1984، أسّس ابن لادن منظّمة دعويّة وأسماها "مركز الخدمات" وقاعدة للتدريب على فنون الحرب والعمليات المسلحة باسم "معسكر الفاروق" لدعم وتمويل المجهود الحربي "للمجاهدين الأفغان" (وللمجاهدين العرب والأجانب فيما بعد). ودعمتهما (المنظمة والمعسكر) كلّ من الولايات المتحدة، باكستان، السعودية ومصر وعدد من الدول التي رأت في الغزو السوفييتي خطر عليها بشكل مباشر أو غير مباشر.



وفي 1988، بلور أسامة بن لادن عمله في أفغانستان بإنشاء سجلات القاعدة لتسجيل بيانات المسلحين، وانضم إليها المتطوّعون من "مركز الخدمات" من ذوي الاختصاصات العسكرية والتأهيل القتالي. وأصبحت فيما بعد رمزًا لتنظيم المسلحين. بانسحاب القوّات السوفييتيّة من أفغانستان، وُصف ابن لادن "بالبطل" من قبل السعودية ولكن سرعان ما تلاشى هذا الدّعم حين هاجم ابن لادن التواجد الأمريكي في السعودية إبّان الغزو العراقي للكويت سنة 1990، بل وهاجم النظام السعودي لسماحه بتواجد القوات الأمريكية التي وصفها ابن لادن "بالمادية" و"الفاسدة" وأدى تلاشي الدعم السعودي إلى خروج ابن لادن إلى السودان في نفس العام وتأسيس ابن لادن لمركز عمليات جديد في السودان. ونجح ابن لادن في تصدير أفكاره إلى جنوب شرق آسيا، والولايات المتحدة، وأفريقيا، وأوروبا. وبعدها غادر ابن لادن السودان في سنة 1996، متوجّهاً إلى أفغانستان نتيجة علاقته القوية بجماعة طالبان التي كانت تسيّر أُمور أفغانستان والمسيطرة على الوضع في أفغانستان. وهناك أعلن الحرب على الولايات المتحدة الأمريكية. وفي سنة 1998، تلاقت جهود أسامة بن لادن مع جهود أيمن الظواهري الأمين العام لتنظيم الجهاد الإسلامي المصري المحظور، وأطلق الاثنان فتوى تدعو إلى "قتل الأمريكان وحلفاءهم أينما كانوا وإلى إجلائهم من المسجد الأقصى والمسجد الحرام". وبعد أحداث الحادي عشر من سبتمبر، وجّهت الولايات المتحدة أصابع الاتهام إلى ابن لادن والقاعدة. وأثنى أسامة على منفذي العمليات. وفي ديسمبر 2001، تمكّنت القوات الأمريكية من الحصول على شريط فيديو يصوّر ابن لادن مع جمعٍ من مؤّيديه يتحدّث في الشريط عن دهشته من كميّة الخراب والقتلى التي حلّت بالبرج وأن الحصيلة لم تكن بالحسبان بل فاقت توقّعاته، وتم استخدام هذا الشريط كأحد الأدلة العلنية على أن لابن لادن علماً مسبقًا بالحدث وتفاصيله، بينما تبقى بعض الأدلة غير معلن عنها لدواعي الأمن القومي والحرب على الإرهاب.

لقي أسامة بن لادن حتفه على يد المخابرات الامريكية في باكستان، واعلن الرئيس الأمريكي باراك اوباما مقتله في عملية للمخابرات الامريكية في مدينة أبوت أباد قرب العاصمة الباكستانية، يوم 2-5-2011 . "

الاتهامات الموجهة له

قامت الولايات المتحدة الأمريكية بتوجيه الاتّهام المباشر له لتسبّبه في تفجيرات الخبر وتفجيرات نيروبي ودار السلام، وأحداث 11 سبتمبر 2001 والتي أودت بحياة 2997 شخص. وهو على رأس قائمة المطلوبين في العالم (على قائمة الإنتربول)،

وآخر مكان معلوم كان فيه ابن لادن هو مدينة قندهار في أفغانستان سنة 2001. وطلبت الولايات المتحدة من طالبان تسليمها ابن لادن ولكن الجماعة التي كانت تحكم أفغانستان آنذاك طالبت الولايات المتحدة بأدلة على تورط أسامة بن لادن في أحداث الحادي عشر من سبتمبر 2001. وعلى أثر ذلك قادت الولايات المتّحدة وبدون تفويض دولي الحرب على أفغانستان وأطاحت بحكومة طالبان إلا أن الولايات المتحدة لم تستطع القبض على ابن لادن. وكان يُعتقد أن ابن لادن قد مات ميتةً طبيعيّة لإصابته بالفشل الكلوي الأمر الذي يستدعي عنايةً طبيةً فائقةً والتي تصعب على بن لادن في وضعه الحالي. (كثير من التقارير تنفي إصابته بالفشل الكلوي كما في اللقاء مع طبيبه الخاص)، ولكن من حين لآخر، تظهر أشرطة مرئية وصوتية له متحدثًا عن قضايا الساعة مما قد يشير بأنه مازال على قيد الحياة.

وفي 7 مايو 2004، ظهر شريط صوتي منسوب لأسامة بن لادن يحث فيه على النيل من بول بريمر الحاكم المدني الأمريكي السابق في العراق، ويرصد ابن لادن "مكافأة ذهبية لمن يتمكن من قتله". وشمل ابن لادن كل من القائد العسكري للقوات الأمريكية في العراق ونائبه والأمين العام للأمم المتحدة كوفي أنان، ومبعوثه الخاص في العراق الأخضر الإبراهيمي.

ما بعد أحداث 11 سبتمبر

أختفى زعيم تنظيم القاعدة عن الأنظار بعد الحرب على طالبان والقاعدة في أفغانستان و ظن البعض أن أسامة بن لادن كان مختبئًا في المنطقة الجبلية لأفغانستان والمتاخمة للحدود الباكستانية. وفي شريط مرئي بثته قناة الجزيرة في 30 أكتوبر 2004، برر ابن لادن ولأول مرة سبب إقدام القاعدة على توجيه ضربة للمباني المدنية في الولايات المتحدة، فقد علل بن لادن الضربة بقوله:"بعدما طفح الكيل بالمسلمين من إقدام إسرائيل على اجتياح لبنان سنة 1982، وما تفعله من أعمال إرهابية ضد المدنيين الأبرياء في فلسطين وماتشهده الساحة الإسلامية من انتهاكات إسرائيلية حيال الشعب الفلسطيني. وما أيضًا يراه كل العالم بأن أمريكا تساند وتبارك إسرائيل بما تفعله باحتلالها أراضٍ ليست حقًّا لها لا في تاريخ أو حضارة". وادعى "ان الرئيس الأمريكي مخطئ بتفسيره أن القاعدة مناهضة للحرية ويستند قوله على أن القاعدة تقول الحقيقة التي لبثت أمريكا دوما بإخفائها".

التسلسل الزمني لرسائل تسجيلاته المرئية أو الصوتية

فيما يلي التسلسل الزمني للرسائل الهامة التي نسبت لابن لادن منذ سنة 2007:[3]‘’

    7 سبتمبر 2007 - يظهر ابن لادن في أول شريط فيديو له منذ نحو ثلاثة أعوام لاحياء الذكرى السادسة لهجمات 11 سبتمبر على الولايات المتحدة. وفي رسالته للشعب الأمريكي يقول ابن لادن ان الولايات المتحدة عرضة للخطر رغم قوتها الاقتصادية والعسكرية.
    29 نوفمبر 2007 - يحث ابن لادن في تسجيل صوتي الدول الأوروبية على انهاء تحالفها مع القوات الأمريكية في أفغانستان.
    19 مارس 2008 - ابن لادن يهدد في تسجيل صوتي دول الاتحاد الأوروبي بعقاب شديد بسبب الرسوم المسيئة للنبي محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم.
    20 مارس 2008 - ابن لادن يحث المسلمين على مواصلة الكفاح ضد القوات الأمريكية في العراق بوصفه الطريق لتحرير فلسطين.
    16 مايو 2008 - يدعو ابن لادن في تسجيل صوتي موجه للشعوب الغربية لاستمرار الحرب ضد إسرائيل ويقول ان الصراع الإسرائيلي الفلسطيني لب معركة المسلمين ضد الغرب.
    18 مايو 2008 - يحث ابن لادن المسلمين على فك الحصار الذي تقوده إسرائيل على قطاع غزة الذي تسيطر عليه حركة المقاومة الإسلامية (حماس) ومحاربة الحكومات العربية التي تتعامل مع إسرائيل في تسجيل صوتي بث على شبكة الإنترنت.
    14 يناير 2009 - يدعو ابن لادن في تسجيل صوتي للجهاد من جديد من أجل غزة ويقول ان الازمة المالية العالمية كشفت تراجع النفوذ الأمريكي في الشؤون العالمية وان ذلك سيضعف بدوره إسرائيل.

    14 مارس 2009 - يتهم ابن لادن الزعماء العرب المعتدلين بالتآمر مع الغرب ضد المسلمين في تسجيل صوتي اذاعه تلفزيون الجزيرة.
    3 يونيو 2009 - يقول ابن لادن في رسالة صوتية ان الرئيس الأمريكي باراك اوباما زرع بذور الانتقام والكراهية تجاه الولايات المتحدة في العالم الإسلامي وحذر الشعب الأمريكي وطالبه بالاستعداد للعواقب. وقال ابن لادن ان اوباما يسير على نفس خطى سلفه جورج بوش.
    4 يونيو 2009 - يطالب ابن لادن العالم الإسلامي بالاستعداد لحرب طويلة ضد الكفرة وعملائهم.
    14 سبتمبر 2009- حذر ابن لادن الشعب الأمريكي من علاقات حكومته الوثيقة مع إسرائيل ويقول ان الوقت حان ليحرر الشعب الأمريكي نفسه من قبضة المحافظين الجدد واللوبي الإسرائيلي. وأضاف "سبب خلافنا معكم هو دعمكم لحلفائكم الإسرائيليين المحتلين لارضنا فلسطين
    24 يناير 2010- تعهد زعيم تنظيم القاعدة أسامة بن لادن بمواصلة الهجمات على الولايات المتحدة ما دامت واشنطن تواصل دعمها للاحتلال الإسرائيلي. وقال بن لادن في شريط صوتي مسجل "ليس من الإنصاف أن يهنأ الأميركيون بالعيش ما دام إخواننا في غزة في أنكد عيش" مؤكدا أن "غاراتنا ستتواصل ما دام الدعم الأميركي للإسرائيليين متواصلا".
    الخميس 9 ربيع الآخر 1431هـ 25 مارس 2010-ابن لادن يهدد الأمريكان بإعدام من يقع لديه من الأمريكان في الأسر إذا ما اعدموا المتهمين بتفجيرات برجي التجارة العالمية في سبتمبر 2001م.

مقتله

قتل اسامة بن لادن فجر الإثنين 28 جمادى الأولى 1432 هـ الموافق 2 مايو 2011 من خلال عملية دهم دامت 40 دقيقة شارك بها حوالي 25 جندي من القوات الخاصة الامريكية بالاشتراك مع بعض العناصر من المخابرات الباكستانية على قصر كان يختبيء به بابيت اباد بباكستان. وقد قتل برصاصة في رأسه بعد معركة و قتل ايضا احد ابناؤه البالغين وسيدة كانت تستخدم كدرع بشري وعدة عناصر للقاعدة.

الاراء حول بن لادن

رأي علماء المسلمين في ابن لادن اثناء حرب الاتحاد السوفيتي

لا يعرف عن ابن لادن طلبه للعلم الشرعي،و قد هاجم بعض علماء المسلمين لأنهم في رأيه "يوافقون على ظلم أمريكا وإسرائيل عبر مساندتهم للحكام الظلمة بسترهم بستار الشريعة وعدم تكفيرهم لمن لم يحكم بما أنزل الله". ومن ناحية أخرى فإن ما يفعله ويدعو إليه هو سبب لزيادة الظلم حسب من لا يوافقه.[بحاجة لمصدر].

بعض أراء ابرز رجال الدين المسلمين في أسامة بن لادن، لكن يجدر الإشارة إلى أن بعض تلك الآراء تغيرت جذريا بعد أحداث 11 سبتمبر وبداية الحرب على الإرهاب:

    قال عنه محمد بن عثيمين:

    أحمد الله على تيسير هذا اللقاء مع أخينا أسامة الذي كنت أتمنى أن أجلس معه وقد بين لنا فضيلة الجهاد وأسأل الله أن يبارك في أخينا أسامة

    قال عنه ابن جبرين:

    أسامة رجل جاهد في سبيل الله قديماً وكان له جهود في بلاد الأفغان وفقه الله ونصره ونصر به ولا يزال قائماً بالجهاد وكونه يكفر فهذا من اجتهاده

    قال عنه حمود العقلاء الشعيبي:

    هو مجاهد مؤمن يقاتل على منهج الكتاب والسنة بحذافيره

    قال عنه عبد الله عزام :

    ولله أشهد أني لم أجد له نظيراً في العالم الإسلامي فنرجو الله أن يحفظ له دينه وماله وأن يبارك له في حياته
    والله إني أشهد أن أسامة ولي من أولياء الله يدب على الأرض، والله لو لم يكن لله ولي في هذه الدينا إلا شخص واحد لظننت أنه أسامة بن لادن، وإني لأعرفه من قبل أن يأتي إلى بيشاور وأعرفه أكثر مما يعرفه أحد منكم وما رأيت فيه إلا مسلماً حقاً أسأل الله أن أكون مثل جزء منه

    قال عنه عمر عبد الرحمن :

    جزا الله أسامة خيراًً فقد كان حقاً يطبق الجهاد كما أُمر من الكتاب والسنة بارك الله في عمره

    قال عنه حامد العلي :

    الشيخ أسامة وقادة تنظيم القاعدة هم من المجاهدين في سبيل الله وأسأل الله لهم النصر

    قال عنه سعيد الزعير :

    الأمة تحتاج إلى رجال كأمثال أسامة يجاهد الأعداء فإن شئت ترى للرجال فانظر إلى أسامة

    قال عنه حكمتيار:

    الشيخ أسامة هبة من الله عز وجل وهبها الله للجهاد الأفغاني انه حقاً أمير المجاهدين

    قال عنه عمر بكري :

    لقد أحيا الشيخ أسامة فريضة الجهاد بعد أن كانت غائبة فجزاه الله خيراً 

أقوال البعض فيه بعد خروجه على الدولة السعودية

    قال عنه ابن باز :

    أما ما يقوم به الآن محمد المسعري وسعد الفقيه وأشباههما من ناشري الدعوات الفاسدة الضالة فهذا بلا شك شر عظيم، وهم دعاة شر عظيم، وفساد كبير، والواجب الحذر من نشراتهم، والقضاء عليها، وإتلافها، وعدم التعاون معهم في أي شيء يدعو إلى الفساد والشر والباطل والفتن، ويجب لزاما عدم التعاون معهم والتحذير منهم ومما ينشرونه والقضاء عليه لأن الله أمر بالتعاون على البر والتقوى، لا بالتعاون على الفساد والشر، ونشر الكذب، ونشر الدعوات الباطلة التي تسبب الفرقة واختلال الأمن إلى غير ذلك. هذه النشرات التي تصدر من الفقيه، أو من المسعري، أو من غيرهما من دعاة الباطل ودعاة الشر، يجب القضاء عليها وإتلافها وعدم الالتفات إليها، ويجب على من يستطيع أن ينصحهم وأن ينشدهم ويرشدهم للحق وأن يحذرهم من هذا الباطل ولا يجوز التعاون معهم في هذا الفساد ولا يجوز لأحد أن يتعاون معهم في هذا الشر ويجب أن ينصحوا وأن يعودوا إلى رشدهم وأن يدعوا هذا الباطل يجب أن يتركوه وأن يدعوه المسعري والفقيه وابن لادن وجميع من يتحرى طرق الشر الفاسدة يجب أن يحذروا من هذه الطرق ويجب أن لا يتعاون معهم ويجب أن ينصحوا حتى يرجعوا إلى الصواب حتى يرجعوا إلى الحق حتى يدعوا ما هم فيه من الباطل وأسباب الفرقة والاختلاف.[من فتاوى الشيخ ابن باز المجلد التاسع ص 100 ونشر في جريدة الرياض العدد 12182 ،وهو ضمن مجلة البحوث الإسلامية العدد 50 ص15].

    وقال مقبل بن هادي الوادعي:

    أبرأ إلى الله من ابن لادن، فهو شؤم وبلاء على الأمة وأعماله شر… [في لقاء مع جريدة الرأي العام الكويتية بتاريخ 19/12/1998 العدد: 11503 ].

    أما صالح بن عبد العزيز آل الشيخ [في جريدة الرياض بتاريخ 8/11/2001م] حيث بين أن السبب وراء تمجيد أسامة بن لادن من قبل بعض المغرر بهم من المعلمين أو المربين أن ذلك راجع إلى الخلل في فهمهم للإسلام.ا.هـ

وكل من هؤلاء العلماء هم علماء السلطة فمحتم عليهم الخروج ضد الشيخ رحمة الله عليه

أقوال بعض المثقفين

    قال أحمد موفق زيدان مراسل الجزيرة في باكستان:

    لم تثر شخصية عالمية في أواخر القرن العشرين ومطلع القرن الحالي جدلاً وإثارة بمثل ما أثارته شخصية أسامة بن لادن؛ فإن كان كارلوس قد ملأ الدنيا وشغل الناس في عصره وعد حينها بأنه (إرهابي من نوع فريد)، إلا أن أسامة بن لادن نكهة أخرى، إذ يعيش ويقوم بنشاطاته التي تعد إرهابية في نظر خصومه، ومقاوميه في نظر المعجبين به، في زمن عالم القطب الواحد. لقد كان تحت تصرف كارلوس عشرات الدول والأنظمة التي تسهل له حركته. وسيظل أسامة بن لادن لغزاً للكثيرين، يحوطه الغموض لا بسبب شخصيته إذ أن كل من قابله يجزم ببساطته ودفئه لمحدثه، ولكن لطبيعة تحركاته والأساليب التمويهية التي استطاع من خلالها التعمية على وجوده رغم التنسيق الهائل بين أنظمة مخابرات دولية لديها إمكانيات مالية وبشرية هائلة وضخمة.


كان هذا تعريف عن أسامة بن لادن من الويكيبديا ..اقرأوه وتمعنوا فيه واستشعروا لو عرفتهم ماهية هذا الرجل ..سيظل بلاشك لغز غامض ومحير ..لغز يستصعب عليك معه أن تكون عنه رأى خاص وخالص ..وكل هذا لا يمنع حزنى وتأثرى بموته ..على الأقل بتلك الطريقة العالمية المتشمتة ..

----------


## اليمامة

ومع ذلك مع زال التشكيك فى وفاته قائماً ..وقيل أن الصورة التى التقطت له وهو ميت ليست صورته وأنها مفبركة ..وبالتأكيد ستكشف الأيام عن حقيقة كل شىء ..


خبر آخر ..يوضح كيف كان ابن لادن ذو أهمية قصوى لأمريكا ..ويستحق عن جدارة لقب لم يمنح لأحد من قبله...ما هو لست أعرف ..

*أوباما يُعلن «الإنجاز»: مات الأسطورة*



مجسم لأوباما جاملاً رأس بن لادن ويرفع شارة النصر في ايطاليا أمس (أنا موناكو ـ أ ف ب)

تقدّم باراك أوباما إلى المنصة في البيت الأبيض ليُعلن النبأ: «المهمة أُنجزت. قُتل أسامة بن لادن». رصاصة في الرأس أسقطت الزعيم الأسطوري لتنظيم «القاعدة» قبل رميه في البحر، لتُعلن إغلاق مرحلة وتدشين أخرى تتلاءم والتغيّرات الدولية الجارية في زمن إسقاط أنظمة الساحة الأفريقية والشرق أوسطية في الشارع، التي غيّرت المعادلات وأعادت خلط الأوراق. هو الوعد الذي قطعه أوباما قبل أن تطأ قدماه البيت الأبيض. أعلن أن بن لادن الهدف الأوّلي لإدارته، وتوعّد بإنجاز المهمة التي عجز سلفه عنها على مدى أعوام، حسب ما ادّعى في حينه. فعلها الرئيس الأسود. أراد أن يكون «البطل الأميركي» حامل الخير ومحب الشعوب. فالتوقيت الذي تقرّر فيه تصفية أسطورة بن لادن ليس بريئاً على الإطلاق. يأتي بعد أيام من إطلاق أوباما لحملته الانتخابية في موقع «فايسبوك»، والأمر أتى بعد يوم من إعلان تشكيلة الفريق الحربي الذي سيقود عملية الانسحاب من أفغانستان، وقبل عام و5 أشهر على موعد الانتخابات الرئاسية.

إنّه الإنجاز الذي أراد أن يضيفه إلى سيرته الذاتية التي سيقدّمها إلى الناخبين كي يدفعوا له في صناديق الاقتراع.
ما يزيد من إثارة الشبهات حول العملية في توقيتها ونوعيتها، هو أنّ رواية مقتل بن لادن ليست بالجديدة. هي حكاية تتكرّر منذ 1998، وفي كل مرّة تُنسج تفاصيل مقتله وتشييعه ودفنه، إلى أن بات الزعيم مجرّد صوت من دون صورة. تسجيل يخرج بصوت خافت ليُبارك أو يتوعّد. بات رمزاً وزعيماً روحياً أكثر منه قائداً ميدانياً، لا يحلُّ أو يربط في إصدار الأوامر المباشرة للخلايا الشابة المنتشرة في كل الأرجاء.

رواية العملية

بحسب أوباما، تقدّمت فرقة كوماندوس أميركية بالتعاون مع الاستخبارات الأميركية وبمواكبة طائرات مروحية، عند الساعة الواحدة والربع فجراً، نحو مدينة أبوتا آباد، حيث مقرّ العديد من القواعد العسكرية الباكستانية وأكاديمية الجيش.
الهدف في نهاية طريق ضيق وقذر. قصر مؤلف من 3 طبقات، يقع ضمن مجمع تقارب مساحته 3000 متر مربع. أكبر بثماني مرات من المنازل المجاورة، وتقدّر قيمته بمليون دولار. نوافذ قليلة، من دون هاتف أو إنترنت. يعيش فيه زعيم «القاعدة» وزوجته الصغرى وأحد أبنائه ومعاونيه. شنّت مروحية أميركية غارة على المجمع، ونفذ فريق صغير العملية. قاوم بن لادن الهجوم قبل أن يُقتل برصاصة وسط رأسه. قُتل في العملية التي استمرت 40 دقيقة 5 أشخاص أيضاً، 3 من رجال بن لادن وأحد أبنائه وامرأة استخدمها أحد المقاتلين درعاً بشرية، وأُصيبت امرأتان أخريان بجروح.
وخلال العملية تعرّضت مروحية لعطل ميكانيكي، فدمّرها الفريق وغادر على متن مروحية أخرى.
أما جثمان بن لادن، فأُخذت منه عينه لاختبار الحمض النووي، قبل أن يُرمى في البحر بعد الصلاة عليه وفق التقاليد الإسلامية. وقالت شبكة «سي بي أس» إن السعودية رفضت أن تتسلّمه، وإن التقاليد الإسلامية تنصّ على دفن الميت خلال 24 ساعة من وفاته، ما دفع القوات الأميركية إلى دفنه في البحر، أمس، «لأن آخر ما يريده الأميركيون مكان دفن يتحول إلى مزار للإرهابيين»، بحسب ما نقلت وسائل الإعلام الأميركية عن مسؤولين.
وفي نتيجة الحمض النووي، قال مسؤول كبير في الاستخبارات الأميركية إنها أثبتت تطابقاً بنسبة مئة في المئة تقريباً مع أقاربه، وإن امرأة يعتقد أنها زوجته تعرّفت إليه.
وأوردت وكالة أنباء «آري» الباكستانية، نقلاً عن مصادر أمنية باكستانية، أن 4 من أولاد بن لادن وزوجتين له اعتقلوا، إضافة إلى صديق مقرّب من زعيم «القاعدة» يدعى أكبر. واستنفرت القوات الأمنية في منطقة أبوتا آباد، فيما عُقد اجتماع رفيع المستوى في إسلام آباد برئاسة آصف زرداري وحضور كبار القادة المدنيين والعسكريين.
وقال مسؤولون إنهم علموا بأن «هدفاً مهماً جداً» كان يحظى بحماية داخل المجمع. وبدأوا خطة للوصول إليه. وترأس أوباما 5 اجتماعات أمنية قومية في البيت الأبيض منذ آذار من أجل وضع خطط للقضاء على الهدف. وجاء الأمر المباشر للعملية إلى القوات الخاصة والـ«سي آي إيه» خلال اجتماع صباحي يوم الجمعة الماضي.
وروى المسؤولون الأميركيون أن الـ«سي آي إيه» جمعت معلومات استخبارية عن الدائرة الداخلية المحيطة ببن لادن. كذلك قدّم الأشخاص الذين ألقي القبض عليهم بعد اعتداءات 11 أيلول معلومات عن أشخاص يعملون على تقديم دعم مباشر لبن لادن ومساعده أيمن الظواهري بعد هروبهما من أفغانستان، بحسب مسؤولين.
وأثار رسول واحد اهتمام الاستخبارات باستمرار. وقدّم المعتقلون اسمه الحركي، وقالوا إنه كان يحظى بحماية خالد الشيخ محمد، وإنه أحد «الرسل القلة الذين يثق بهم بن لادن». وأشاروا إلى أنه ربما يسكن مع زعيم القاعدة ويحميه.
وأوضح المسؤولون أنه قبل 4 سنوات تمكنوا من تحديد هوية هذا الرسول، وبعدها بعامين حُدّدت المناطق التي ينشط فيها مع أخيه في باكستان، ولكن لم تتمكن الاستخبارات الأميركية من اكتشاف مكان سكنهما بسبب حرصهما الشديد، ما أكد أن الأميركيين على الطريق الصحيح.
وفي آب 2010 عُثر على مكان إقامتهما، في مجمع في أبوت آباد، أُحيط بأسوار يصل ارتفاعها إلى ما بين 12 و18 قدماً وأسلاك شائكة وجدران داخلية، وبوابتين أمنيتين.
وتوصّل عملاء الاستخبارات إلى تحليل يفيد بأن المعسكر أنشئ بحسب الطلب لإخفاء شخص بالغ الأهمية. وقال المسؤولون «عرفنا أن أشخاصاً آخرين يعيشون في المجمع غير الأخوين وعائلتيهما، فعائلة ثالثة أقامت هناك، وعددها وقوامها يلائمان أفراد عائلة بن لادن الذي اعتقدنا أنهم يرافقونه».
وفيما لم ينع حتى ساعة متأخرة، أمس، تنظيم «القاعدة» زعيمه، توعّد أعضاء في منتديات جهادية بالانتقام، وقالوا إنهم يدعون الله ألا تكون أنباء موته صحيحة. ورأوا أن مقتله لن يوقف العمليات الجهادية. وقالت رسالة إن «أسامة بن لادن قد يكون قتل، ولكن رسالته للجهاد لن تموت أبداً، ووفاته ستكون نعمة خفية».
ومع ذلك، أكد أحد عناصر التنظيم في جزيرة العرب مقتل «الأب الروحي» للقاعدة. وقال من دون أن يذكر اسمه «لم نتأكد من إعلان (الرئيس الأميركي باراك) أوباما، فأجرينا اتصالات مع إخواننا في باكستان فأكدوا لنا مقتله».
وملاحقة بن لادن ومقتله ليسا نبأً جديداً، لكنه صار الآن حقيقياً أكثر مما مضى. حاولت القوات الأميركية القبض عليه في معركة تورا بورا أواخر عام 2001، قبل أن تُعيد الكرّة في منتصف آب 2007، حين قامت قوات مشتركة أميركية وأفغانية باجتياح كهوف تورا بورا. وبعد سقوط عشرات المقاتلين، لم يجدوا بن لادن ولا نائبه أيمن الظواهري. ومعظم التقارير كانت تتحدث عن وجوده في الجنات الآمنة داخل المناطق القبلية الباكستانية الأفغانية.
وعن مقتل بن لادن تضاربت الأنباء، ورفضت وكالة الاستخبارات الأميركية حسم الأمر. قيل إنه توفي إثر فشل كلوي في نيسان 2004. ونقلت صحف فرنسية عن الاستخبارات الفرنسية أن بن لادن مات في باكستان في آب 2006، إثر إصابته بحمى التيفوئيد التي شلّت مفاصله السفلى، وكانت الاستخبارات السعودية أول العالمين بهذا الأمر.
وتشير تقارير إلى أن بن لادن مريض منذ 1991، ويعاني من مشاكل تمنعه من النوم على نحو متواصل، ومن السكري وتضخّم في القلب وانخفاض مزمن في ضغط الدم. وفي 1998 أوردت «أن بي سي» أن بن لادن لديه أشهر قليلة ويموت.
لا بدّ من الإشارة إلى أن مقتل بن لادن لا يمكن أن يعدُّ إنجازاً لأوباما. فإدارة جورج بوش السابقة كان لديها من المعطيات ما يكفي لتعقّبه وقتله، ولكن وقت قتل الأسطورة لم يكن قد حان بعد على ما يبدو. في شهادة أمام الكونغرس في تموز 2007، يقول توم فينكار من مكتب مدير الاستخبارات الوطنية إنه يعتقد بأن إدارة جورج بوش تسمح لـ«القاعدة» بالتحرّك بحرية في باكستان، وهي اختارت ألا تعرقل جهودهم. وأضاف «نحن لا نفتقد القدرة، ولكن لا يمكننا التصرف من دون إذن الحكومة الباكستانية».
(الأخبار، أ ب، أ ف ب، رويترز، يو بي آي)

----------


## اليمامة

والسؤال الآن الذى يضحكنى ويبكينى ..ويلح على خاطرى ..
هل انتهت أخيراً الحرب على الإرهاب !!
هل ستقر أمريكا عيناً بمقتل أسامة ابن لادن وتتوقف عن احتلال الدول العربية واقتناص مصالحها فيها بالقوة تارة وبالسياسة تارة ..هل ستتوقف أمريكا عن فرض نفسها علينا كوصية ..وكأقوى دولة " بالدراع " فى العالم ومن ثم فهى لها كافة الصلاحيات ..وكافة التعديات ؟
هل ستتركنا أمريكا نتصرف فى شؤؤننا وندير أحوالنا دون تدخل ؟
هل ستتوقف أمريكا عن تصدير إرهابها لنا وقولبة حياتنا وخصوصيتنا ؟
هل تتصور أمريكا أنها بمقتل أسامة بن لادن قضت بذلك على معاقل الإرهاب ؟
هل كانت كل المشكلة فى أسامة بن لادن ؟
فليعز الله الإسلام بالمسلمين الذى وقر إيمانهم فى القلب وبالعمل ..وليرحم أسامة بن لادن - ان مات - وأموات المسلمين جميعا ..وهناك عند الله تتضح الأعمال ..ويأخذ كل منا نصيبه من صالحه ومن طالحه ..لا بأحكمانا الدنيوية أو الإجتهادية والشخصية ..ولكن بميزان عدل وحق ..ولا عدل ولا حق سواك يا إلهى ..

----------

